# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na VUK VRHOVCU

## BHany

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma otvaram novu temu _Potpomognuta na VUK VRHOVCU
_
*Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 
*

*Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog   topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje   ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati (chat ćemo   brisati, također, bez upozorenja)*. Nastojat ćemo u tome biti   dosljedni koliko nam mogućnosti dopuštaju jer želimo da na ovoj temi,   kao i na svim drugima, prije svega budu dostupne informacije. 

*SRETNO SVIMA 

**STARA TEMA*

----------


## BHany

> info
> 
> Adresa: Dugi Dol 4a, Zagreb - 2.kat 
> Centrala *01/ 23 53 800* Liječnici - ginekolozi
> tel. *23 53 906*
> Dr. med*. Pavan-Jukić* tel.* 23 53 914*
> 
> Liječnici - androlozi 
> Dr. med. *Kristijan Peroš*, tel. *23 53 916*
> ...





> Na prvi pregled naručuje se 1 dc telefonski i dolazi se cca 8 -10 dc  (može žena sama) te je potrebna uputnica za pregled dok se kasnije  obično dolazi po uputi dr. 3 dc. i također se nosi uputnica za pregled  (kada se krene u postupak moguće je uputnicu za sam postupak donijeti  naknadno).





> sad sam zvala sestre na vv, ona mi je rekla da ako  dobijem iza 20h da onda subotu računam kao prvi dan i da dodjem u  pon... ako dobijem do 20h da onda kao danas (petak) racunam prvi dan, i da  dodjem sutra do 10.00h .... dr. radi i sutra i u ponedeljak. Onaj papir  sto mora biti ovjeren od javnog biljeznika (posto nisam stigla) mogu  donijeti na drugi pregled, znaci ne odmah sutra !!!





> mislim da priznaju samo svoje nalaze
> markeri 2 godine, papa i brisevi godinu dana
> ako ne želiš čekati naruči se sada čim dobiješ M, tj zoveš na 1 dc i naručuju za 8-10 dc, i kaži da želiš kod dr. A
> ti doneseš uputnicu za pregled, tm za spermio
> dođete kada vam kaže, mislim oko 10, tm da spermio i čekate konzultacije
> dok čekate možda bude i spermio gotov
> 
> na VV imaju raspored pregleda/sala kojeg se drže..tako da se pripremiš taj prvi put na čekanje, jer:
> počinju u 7:30 sa radom i idu folikulometrije cura koje su u postupku do cca. 8:30-9:00 kada se ide u salu
> ...




*Ove info sam kopirala iz prvih postaova stare teme...molim vas da mi pomognete ažurirati ih. Za VV smo imali jako detaljne info kao što vidite, ali molim vas da vi koji ste tamo ispravite ono što je sada drugačije, krivo. Na mjesta gdje se naručivalo kod dr. Lučinegera i Čolaka sam stavila upitnike. Hajde molim vas pogledajte pa ću editirati.*

----------


## 123beba

neka od mojih pitnja na početku su bila ovo pa bi možda bi bilo korisno u ovaj opći dio dodati...
Na prvi pregled naručuje se 1 dc telefonski i dolazi se cca 8 -10 dc (može žena sama) te je potrebna uputnica za pregled dok se kasnije obično dolazi po uputi dr. 3 dc. i također se nosi uputnica za pregled (kada se krene u postupak moguće je uputnicu za sam postupak donijeti naknadno).

toliko od mene   :Smile:

----------


## riba76

djevojke koje ste prošli tjedan trebale doći u 7...
jel to stvarno 7 ili?
thanx

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam trebala doći u 7, došla sam kasnije...ali bila je tolika guuuzva, da bi mi bilo pametnije da nisam kasnila... Doduše, bila je suobota i radila je samo doktorica, što znači da je rješavala i svoje i pacijente od doktora. I jedva sam stigla ono prije 9 (prije nego što odu u salu).
Sretno!

----------


## riba76

ok, thanx  :Smile:

----------


## clematis

Danas sam dosla u 7 i po i dr je vec 3 cure prozvao na pregled. Tak da mi se cini da fakat treba doci u 7.

----------


## Šiškica

Informacija za najnovije pacijente koji idu vaditi markere u Petrovu 3 je da se naručuje ( odluka od prošlog tjedna :Mad: ) ..
Bili smo jutros i pitali nas kad idemo u postupak ,  nisam htjela lagati nego sam rekla kak je u 1 mj. i naručili nas tek 18.12.  :Mad:

----------


## bubekica

Tako je, po novom se za sve narucuje u petrovoj!

----------


## Šiškica

malo smo poljubili vrata..  sva sreća pa nije hitno!!!

----------


## bubekica

I ja sam jutros  :Wink:

----------


## sabu

ako 3dc.spada u nedjelju jel mogu doći gore ili me naruče za pon?

----------


## kika222

Daraga sabu onda zoveš u petak i dođeš u subotu.... 
Svima želim puno sreće u postupcima!!!!

----------


## saan

Ne, dodjes 2 dc.

----------


## bubekica

> ako 3dc.spada u nedjelju jel mogu doći gore ili me naruče za pon?


Dolazis gore u subotu, cak i bez narucivanja ako m dobis u petak poslije njihovog radnog vremena.

----------


## Argente

Cure, offtopic o transferu i estrofemu sam premjestila na odbrojavanje. Podsjećam vas na najavu: http://forum.roda.hr/announcement.php?f=87 i molim vas da nastavite u skladu s njom. Hvala.

----------


## perla5

Ako idete prvi puta ili nosite nalaze najbolje je doći poslije 11 sati
Za dan pregleda izdvojite nekoliko sati jer se dugo čeka.

Potpisujem.

Prošle godine u ovo doba, došla oko 10 (tako mi rečeno), ali na žalost čekala do 13 kad je doktor samo otišao (ja sam inzistirala da budem kod njega jer su bile prve konzultacije), a mene pregledala doktorica (na dva pitanja grubo odgovorila pa sam odustala). Na izlasku sam se rasplakala, čak su me i sestre sažalno gledale, i nikad se više nisam vratila.

Otišla sam privatno i evo ušla u 6-i mjesec trudnoće.

Eto, morala sam napisati svoje iskustvo iako sam čula uglavnom sve najbolje o doktoru (čak smo i iz istog grada, ali očito nije bilo sreće :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Imam pitanjce...
Doktor mi je,pod potrebne papire za postupak,naštampal i D1 uputnica za IVF/ICSI.
Dali to znači da nam budu radili ICSI,ili to piše u globalu svima,pa rade prema potrebi ovisno o nalazu MM? Inače je nalaz uvijek bio odličan i oba puta je bio IVF.
Znači,na uputnici mi baš mora pisati i ovaj ICSI dio  :Confused:

----------


## arlena

Kakva je to d1 uputnica?? Na mojoj nigdje ne pise d1?

----------


## žužy

Za postupak treba šifra D1,bila je nedavno tu rasprava o tome...i sad mi je doktor naglasil tu šifru jer veli da je bilo problema oko toga.
Za pregled piše A2,za vađenje hormona mi je trebalo pisati A3 na uputnici.

----------


## arlena

jel to treba pisati tamo pod sifru djelatnosti? Rekla mi je bubekica,mislim,al totalno sam zaboravila na to,jucer sam samo pokupila uputnicu kod sestre

----------


## lberc

žuži i meni je uvijek pisalo ivf/icsi,a nije uvijek rađen icsi...ne znam ak je još uvijek tak

----------


## bubekica

> jel to treba pisati tamo pod sifru djelatnosti? Rekla mi je bubekica,mislim,al totalno sam zaboravila na to,jucer sam samo pokupila uputnicu kod sestre


da, pod sifru djelatnosti, tamo gdje pise D treba dodati 1.

----------


## riba76

Ali ne ručno :Smile: 
Mora biti ispisano

----------


## bubekica

> Ali ne ručno
> Mora biti ispisano


naravno, da, malo sam se krivo izrazila.

----------


## riba76

Da ne bi šetala kao ja :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Iberc,tnx,to me zanimalo  :Kiss:

----------


## arlena

Hvala cure,jos imam vremena po novu  :Smile:

----------


## TrudyC

> Ako idete prvi puta ili nosite nalaze najbolje je doći poslije 11 sati
> Za dan pregleda izdvojite nekoliko sati jer se dugo čeka.
> 
> Potpisujem.
> 
> Prošle godine u ovo doba, došla oko 10 (tako mi rečeno), ali na žalost čekala do 13 kad je doktor samo otišao (ja sam inzistirala da budem kod njega jer su bile prve konzultacije), a mene pregledala doktorica (na dva pitanja grubo odgovorila pa sam odustala). Na izlasku sam se rasplakala, čak su me i sestre sažalno gledale, i nikad se više nisam vratila.
> 
> Otišla sam privatno i evo ušla u 6-i mjesec trudnoće.
> 
> Eto, morala sam napisati svoje iskustvo iako sam čula uglavnom sve najbolje o doktoru (čak smo i iz istog grada, ali očito nije bilo sreće


Uf, žao mi je zbog tvog iskustva. Doktorica je blago rečeno specifična. Ja sam se dobro psihički pripremila svaki put kad sam morala imati susret s njom i izdržala sam. S druge strane na punkciji mi je bila čisto OK. 
Imam nekako dojam da ona baš ne voli posao koji radi  :Undecided: 
Nek me netko razuvjeri
Inače čestitam na trudnoći  :Klap:

----------


## pirica

> Imam pitanjce...
> Doktor mi je,pod potrebne papire za postupak,naštampal i D1 uputnica za IVF/ICSI.
> Dali to znači da nam budu radili ICSI,ili to piše u globalu svima,pa rade prema potrebi ovisno o nalazu MM? Inače je nalaz uvijek bio odličan i oba puta je bio IVF.
> Znači,na uputnici mi baš mora pisati i ovaj ICSI dio


na žalost iz svog iskustva znam da ne znaci da će radit icsi

----------


## žužy

Imam još jedno informativno pitanje  :Grin: 
Vadila sam hormone i nalaz ču vidjeti kad dođem kod doktora (trebali bi iduči mj. u postupak,ali nečemo stići do praznika) tek u siječnju.
Dali postoji mogučnost dobiti te nalaze prije ili baš moram čekati dva mjeseca da ih vidim?
Dal se može npr nazvati i pitati da pošalju poštom (kak rade inače dok vadiš mimo postupka) ili u ovom slučaju nema te mogučnosti?

----------


## bubekica

> Imam još jedno informativno pitanje 
> Vadila sam hormone i nalaz ču vidjeti kad dođem kod doktora (trebali bi iduči mj. u postupak,ali nečemo stići do praznika) tek u siječnju.
> Dali postoji mogučnost dobiti te nalaze prije ili baš moram čekati dva mjeseca da ih vidim?
> Dal se može npr nazvati i pitati da pošalju poštom (kak rade inače dok vadiš mimo postupka) ili u ovom slučaju nema te mogučnosti?


mozes svoje nalaze zatraziti na prijemnom salteru na 2. katu, MORAJU ti ih dati, makar nije iskljucena mogucnost da ce pritom protestirati. telefonski nisam sigurna dal ces nesto rijesiti, ali pokusaj.

----------


## TinaH

Eej curke..pozdrav svima!
evo ja sam nova i ukratko vec 2 godine nemogu ostat trudna pa nakon pretraga na koje me je poslao ginekolog analiza hormona i spermiogram trebamo krenuti dalje jer ni moj ni od muza nalaz nije dobar..ginekolog mi je dao uputnicu da se javimo specijalisti za humanu reprodukciju i mi smo se odlucili za VV jer tamo smo radili pretrage pa me sad zanima ako mi mozete reci kakav je postupak tamo, sta ja sad moram napravit kak ide taj prvi pregled jer mi je ginic reko da odnese nalaze da specijalist vidi za koji smo postupak,a posto sam nova nema blage veze sta trebam napraciti,jel to idemo skupa samo razgovor ili ceme pregledat? Hvala curke evo puna sam pitanja!  :Smile: 
Sretno svima

----------


## žužy

*bubek*,za kolko dana su obično gotovi nalazi,desetak?
Bi probala zvati i pitati,kaj me košta,nemrem se samo tak uputiti za Zg..

----------


## bubekica

> *bubek*,za kolko dana su obično gotovi nalazi,desetak?
> Bi probala zvati i pitati,kaj me košta,nemrem se samo tak uputiti za Zg..


da, za 10 dana. ak ti treba mogu ti ja podici pa ti ja posaljem - reci cemo da sam ti sestra  :Razz:

----------


## piki

> Eej curke..pozdrav svima!
> evo ja sam nova i ukratko vec 2 godine nemogu ostat trudna pa nakon pretraga na koje me je poslao ginekolog analiza hormona i spermiogram trebamo krenuti dalje jer ni moj ni od muza nalaz nije dobar..ginekolog mi je dao uputnicu da se javimo specijalisti za humanu reprodukciju i mi smo se odlucili za VV jer tamo smo radili pretrage pa me sad zanima ako mi mozete reci kakav je postupak tamo, sta ja sad moram napravit kak ide taj prvi pregled jer mi je ginic reko da odnese nalaze da specijalist vidi za koji smo postupak,a posto sam nova nema blage veze sta trebam napraciti,jel to idemo skupa samo razgovor ili ceme pregledat? Hvala curke evo puna sam pitanja! 
> Sretno svima


Pozdrav Tina! Procedura je sljedeća: nazoveš ih prvi dan ciklusa i objasniš što bi. Tada te naruče za 8 dan ciklusa i dođeš sa svim papirima na konzultacije i pregled. Tada će ti reći trebaš li još koje dodatne pretrage. Nisam sigurna ali mislim da suprug ne treba taj put biti s tobom. 
Uglavnom sretno i želim ti brzo ostvarenje cilja!

----------


## perla5

> Uf, žao mi je zbog tvog iskustva. Doktorica je blago rečeno specifična. Ja sam se dobro psihički pripremila svaki put kad sam morala imati susret s njom i izdržala sam. S druge strane na punkciji mi je bila čisto OK. 
> Imam nekako dojam da ona baš ne voli posao koji radi 
> Nek me netko razuvjeri
> Inače čestitam na trudnoći



Hvala.
Inače, sestre su jako ljubazne i objašnjavaju kao da to prvi put rade.
Na dan transfera bolje je popiti utrogestan.

Sretno svima!

----------


## žužy

> da, za 10 dana. ak ti treba mogu ti ja podici pa ti ja posaljem - reci cemo da sam ti sestra


Može,pa i slične smo si,ne.. :pivo: 
Ako mi dozvole slanje nalaze,javim.Tnx.

----------


## TinaH

Hvala piki..evo zvala sam ih,narucena sam 6.12. netreba suprug samnom,samo su mi rekli da donesem nalaze i da ce me pregledat to mi je 10dc..nisam ocekivala da to ide tako brzo..narucena sam kod neke doktorice al sam zaboravila kako mi je rekla prezime..  :Smile: 
moj doktor mi je rekao da ce u mom slucaju najvjerovatnije ici ivf..dali je netko bio dugo traje priprema?  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Priprema samo ovisi o tome koliko dugo vam treba da skupite nalaze. Obzirom da imate hormone i spermiogram s VV, pretpostavljam da cete morati napraviti markere na hiv, hepatitis, sifilis i krvne grupe, eventualno ako ces ici na inseminaciju onda prohodnost jajovoda (hsg). Sve ce ti reci doktorica na pregledu. Kad skupite nalaze opet se narucujes 1. dan ciklusa i dolazis 3. dan. Sretno i dobrodosla!
Koje su vam dijagnoze?

----------


## TinaH

Jos nista neznam jer kad sam nalazze nosila svom ginekologu on je rekao da spermiogram nije bas najbolji kao ni moji hormoni i rekao je da on tu vise nista nemoze i dao uputnicu kao da se javimo specijalisti za humanu da vide nalaze pa da kazu misljenje tak da nista nezna.. :/
znaci ide dosta brzo netreba se dugo cekat za prvi postupak!?
a neznam ni dali to odmah moramo ic potpomognutom ili ima sanse ljekovima za moje hormone,jer prije 2 god.sam imala spontani i sad nikako o nemogu ostat trudna,nije mi jasno kako sam tad ostala trudna ako je spermiogram los!?
Ja imam dosta povisen slob.testosteron,isto i drugi testosteron mi je povisen, te malo prolaktin,dhea-s,fai a estradiol mi malo snizen..?

----------


## Strašna

> Hvala.
> Inače, sestre su jako ljubazne i objašnjavaju kao da to prvi put rade.
> *Na dan transfera bolje je popiti utrogestan.*
> 
> Sretno svima!


Samo bi se dotakla ovog, prije su sestre preporučavale na dan transfera popiti utrogestan, ali to više nije tako. Sad naglase da se i na dan transfera utrogestan stavlja...nakon toga odleži, tuširanje i dolazak gore.
Osim naravno onih velikih iznimaka kad to nije moguce, ili je teško izvedivo. (kao npr prije kod mene kad sam kretala ujutro od kuče u 5)
Inače utrogestan većina teško podnosi, tj. "sjeda" na želudac, pa ga je i lakse uzimat vaginalno.

----------


## lberc

ja sam uvijek na dan transfera popila utrogestan jer smo uvijek bili knap s vremenom,pa nisam baš htjela da mi se tam cijedi,ja ga ne podnosim teško jedino kaj sam skužila da kad ga popijem za otprilike sat vremena mi se počne vrtit i spava..sad kad sam doma uglavnom ga stavljam,jedino baš ak sam nedje pa nemam priliku

----------


## mari80

Drage cure,

imam jedno pitanje, također sam nova u IVF vodama, nakon 4 nesupjele inseminacije 3.12. sam narucena kod dr. Alebica na prve konzultacije. Zanima me uključuje li to i pregled ili se samo razgovara sa doktorom? Sestra je rekla da dodjem izmedju 10-11 h sati posto moramo putovati neka 3 ipol sata do bolnice. Također je rekla, da suprug dodje sa mnom taj dan s uputnicom za  spermiogram. Sad me zanima do kad se uzimaju uzorci za spermiogram na VV, bojim se da ne zakasnimo ako dodjemo u 10-11  pa da ne ispadne da  je muž bezveze isao i uzimao slobodno. Hvala! :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

jel itko na vuku imao FET u kojem se ciljala prirodna ovulacija, odnosno pratio rast folikula? vecina FET-ova za koje znam su kod PCOS-a, redom anovulatornih, zanimaju me cure koje prirodno imaju ovulaciju.

----------


## žužy

Moj FET je bio takav,samo ne na Vuku...

Eto cure,izgleda da ipak neču morati čekati dva mjeseca da bi vidla nalaz hormona,lijepo sam pitala dali ih mogu dobiti i sutra mi šalju!Sretna sam  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Moj FET je bio takav,samo ne na Vuku...
> 
> Eto cure,izgleda da ipak neču morati čekati dva mjeseca da bi vidla nalaz hormona,lijepo sam pitala dali ih mogu dobiti i sutra mi šalju!Sretna sam


svugdje su takvi FET-ovi, u rijeci se cak ide s klomifenom kod anovulacije, ali mene konkretno zanima VV.

ovo za nalaze je super vijest!

----------


## lberc

[QUOTE=bubekica;2526584]svugdje su takvi FET-ovi, u rijeci se cak ide s klomifenom kod anovulacije, ali mene konkretno zanima VV.

ovo za nalaze je super vijest![/QUOTE

bubekica ja sam bila,ali se iskreno puno ne sjećam kak je bilo,jer je to bilo prije par godina..znam da sam hodala na fol. i da mi je prvi ciklus   bilo dgođeno,jer je padala nedjelja kad su mi trebali vratiti embrij,pa sam onda hodala drugi mjesec,valjda da ulove ovulaciju u radnom danu...mogu ti potražit pov bolesti od feta da vidim ak kaj piše,ak hoćeš

----------


## riba76

Bubekica, to je kod mene slučaj.
bila sam na uzv prošli tjedan i idem sutra.
ali ne znam prate li ovulaciju, rast folikula ili što već.
probat ću sutra pitati.

----------


## bubekica

*lberc* hvalam ne treba, zanimaju me aktualne prakse!
*TinaH* strpi se do pregleda, sigurna sam da cete naci najbolje i najjednostavnije rjesenje!

----------


## lberc

meni piše na poijest bolesti..u prirodnom ciklusu nakon kloničkog i izv vs pračenja rasta folikulate određivanja timinga ovulacije izvršen embrio transfer(meni su tada vratili 3 )prethodno krioprezervirana

----------


## arlena

> jel itko na vuku imao FET u kojem se ciljala prirodna ovulacija, odnosno pratio rast folikula? vecina FET-ova za koje znam su kod PCOS-a, redom anovulatornih, zanimaju me cure koje prirodno imaju ovulaciju.


Ako bude srece ,ja cu uskoro znati odgovor  :Grin:

----------


## Strašna

> meni piše na poijest bolesti..u prirodnom ciklusu nakon kloničkog i izv vs pračenja rasta folikulate određivanja timinga ovulacije izvršen embrio transfer(meni su tada vratili 3 )prethodno krioprezervirana


Meni piše isto (samo što su mi vraćena 2 a ne 3)

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da i meni, a znamo da od folikula nema ni f.

----------


## Mury

> jel itko na vuku imao FET u kojem se ciljala prirodna ovulacija, odnosno pratio rast folikula? vecina FET-ova za koje znam su kod PCOS-a, redom anovulatornih, zanimaju me cure koje prirodno imaju ovulaciju.


Ja imala FET 07/2009, pratio se rast mog prirodnog folikula, ne sjećam se koji dc mi dr dao štopericu, i sutradan čini mi se ispunktirao moj prirodni folikul i nakon punkcije 5-ti dan  vratio embrije ( tada sam imala blastice smrznute). Malo mi bilo čudno da je punkcija bila sutradan nakon štoprice, ali štopericu mi dao oko 10 sati nakon folikulometrije, a ne navečer...pa valjda zato sutradan punkcija...

----------


## TrudyC

Uf moram ovo ovdje napisati - maloprije me zove tajnica s VV-a da nešto nije u redu s mojom naruđbom za ponedjeljak (mislila je da sam naurčena za 3. dan ciklusa, a ne na 1. trudnički uzv) i kad sam čula da me zovu od tamo prvo što sam pomislila je da su sigurno pomiješali moje nalaze bete s nekim drugim i da mi sad to javljaju. Da je greška i da nisam trudna.  :Sad: 
Joj hoču li se ikada osječati ko čovjek ili će me sumnja i strah izjesti kompletno  :cupakosu:

----------


## bubekica

*trudyC* kad vidis mrvu na UZV raspametit ces se!  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Baš sam htela to napisati..i dok vidiš srčeko kak titra,jao  :Zaljubljen: Dan po dan *Trudyc*!

----------


## TrudyC

Fala cure  :Bouncing:

----------


## orhideja.

Danas na brdu mala gužva. 6 puknkcija (dobiveno oko 3,5,5,11,6,7 js)   :Very Happy: 
Dame su imale druženje s dokt A (doktortice nije bilo)
Mislim da smo sve bile pikalice-menopur
 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  da svi u lab-u imaju pravi tulum.
zna li netko mogu li sutra probat nazvati lab, ili da čekam pon?

----------


## bubekica

sutra nema nikog u labu, zovi u pon! sretno!

----------


## orhideja.

Hvala  :Naklon: 
Ipak budem obišla brdo u pon, za svaki slučaj---možda i bude transfer,ili budemo čekali srijedu (imam 6 js)

----------


## arlena

Jel zna netko jel rade sutra?

----------


## Strašna

Na VV se uvijek radi subotom...

----------


## arlena

> Na VV se uvijek radi subotom...


Hvala na odgovoru. Znam da inace rade al sad nekako panicarim,ne znam ni ja zbog cega , he he ujutro cu banuti tamo bez narudzbe pa kak bude  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Kaže on da za fet nije bitna ovulacija niti folikuli kod fet-a.dapače,bolje kad ih nema.
U srijedu transfer

----------


## bubekica

> Kaže on da za fet nije bitna ovulacija niti folikuli kod fet-a.dapače,bolje kad ih nema.
> U srijedu transfer


bolje jer je njemu jednostavnije, ali reci da nije bitno je totalna glupost. vracanje embrija mora biti prilagodjenu vremenu ovulacije, a meni djeluje kao da se to na vv ne radi ili se radi - otprilike.

----------


## riba76

Pa to sam i ja mislila.
Kad sam išla privatno,to su gledali.
Kad bi fet trebao biti nakon ovulacije?

----------


## bubekica

onoliko koliko je star, ovulacija i punkcija se trebaju preklopiti. znaci ako je smrznuti embrij star 5 dana, fet je 5-i dan od ovulacije. postoji nesto sto se zove implantation window i nije zanemariva stvar. da ne odemo u offtopic, ako zelis da o tome vise pricamo, mozemo na pp.

----------


## lberc

koliko se ja sjećam meni je čekana ovulacija,jer smo prvi ciklus prekinuli jer je trebalo vratiti embrij kad oni ne radi,i mislim čak da sam radila i onu trakicu za ovulaciju..

----------


## TinaH

Mari ja sam 6.12 takoder prvi put narucena ali kod doktorice i kad sam zvala rekli su i pregled jer me narucila 10dc vjerovatno s razlogom,takoder eu mi rekli da doden izmedu 10-11...a sto se tice spermiograma suprug ga je radio ranije isto kod njih pa nemora doci samnom samo ja moram ponjet nalaz..al kad je isao na spermiogram isao je u 9 sad neznam do koliko tocno se daje uzorak ali mislim da do 10 morate predat uputnicu na 2 kata na salteru jer sam procitala da pise primanje uputnica do 10  i kad preda vrlo brz ce doc na red sto se tice davanja krvi i uzimanje uzoraka za spermiogram to ide skroz brzo za 15 min.mi smo bili gotovi..tako da ako dodete prije 10 neces pogrijesiti,a mozes ih i nazvat pa pitati..  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

Curke malo vas citam i vidim da ste vecinom sve kod doktora,dali je bila koja kod doktorice? Kakva je,a sam kod nje narucena..kad sam zvala pitali su me kod koga hocu al kad nepoznam ni jedno ni drugo bilo mi je svejedno pa su me zapisali kod doktorice,nadam se da je dobra?  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

meni je uzv  3dc , 10dc i fet 15dc

----------


## Strašna

> meni je uzv  3dc , 10dc i fet 15dc


Ovako je bilo i kod mene!
*TinaH* ja sam kod doktorice i meni si i doktor i doktorica sasvim ok.

----------


## mari80

Hvala TinaH  :Wink:  Mozda se i upznamo i popricamo dok dodjemo na red... nadam se da necemo dugo cekati!

----------


## Argente

Malo sam počistila offtopic, kome fale postovi može ih naći na Odbrojavanju!  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Imam pitanjce! Doktorica je rekla da dođem u 12. mjesecu da se dogovorimo za postupak u 1. mjesecu. Nalaze ne trebam ponavljati jer nisu stariji od tri mjeseca. Nisam dobila povijest bolesti pa sad ne znam da li trebam uputnicu za dogovor? Ništa nije spominjala ciklus pa mislim da me neće pregledavati.

----------


## žužy

*Vaki*,trebaš uputnicu za bilo kakav dolazak k doktorici,bez obzira dali bude pregled ili ne.Bez uputnice ni ne možeš kod dr.,pa makar bila u nutra 2 min. na dogovoru.

----------


## Vaki

Hvala, Žužy!  :Wink:

----------


## luna2

pozdrav svima,muz i ja smo naruceni za postupak u prvom mjesecu,ja radim ali bez prijave,pa me zanima ako koja cura zna dali bi imala kakva prava ja kao nezaposlena trudnica(zanima ne za vrijeme trajanja trudnoce) ??? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Smile:  :Smile:  hvala unaprijed na odgovorima

----------


## saan

Draga kao nezaposlena nemaš nikakva prava odnosno primanja za vrijeme trudnoće tek kad rodis imaš onih 1600 kn

----------


## Argente

Imaš podforum Rodini pravni savjeti i baš tu temu tamo: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/51069-P...slene-trudnice
Sretno!

----------


## luna2

hvala puno cure na odgovoru

----------


## sabu

Ja danas dobila M.znači,idemo u postupak,jel od prvog dana idu hiramicin vaginalete?
zovem vv niko se ne javlja,molim hitno odgovor

----------


## bubekica

> Ja danas dobila M.znači,idemo u postupak,jel od prvog dana idu hiramicin vaginalete?
> zovem vv niko se ne javlja,molim hitno odgovor


sabu, sutra nazovi, 3. dc. si na pregledu, nemoras nista uzimati prije tog pregleda, a i na tom pregledu ce biti odluceno ides li u planirani postupak.

----------


## sabu

da znam,moguće i da se odgodi ako cista još bude tu (folik.)hvala ti!vidim jako si ažurna

----------


## riba76

Zna li netko daje li se svima decapeptyl?
Ili to ovisi o nečemu?

----------


## Strašna

Ne daje se svima...ja ga u prijašnjim postupcima nisam dobivala. Ne znam o čemu ovisi. On navodno nedokazano pomaže kod implantacije, očito kad se par puta ne implantira pokušaju i s njim.

----------


## riba76

Niti ja nisam nikad dosad,zato me zanima.
Se to može žicati? :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

Nebih znala...sumnjam....nisu bas sirokih ruku... :D

----------


## riba76

A fragmin?
Čemu on služi?
Ni to nisam nikad dobila

----------


## Strašna

Fragmin je heparin...
Prije njega se ide na genetsku i imunološku obradu. Onda tek ako se dokaže potreba za njim se uvede i on. Laički rečeno služi za "razredjivanje krvI".

----------


## riba76

Thanx

----------


## bubekica

dodala bih samo da heparin nema dokazano djelovanje pri implantaciji, vise sluzi za odrzavanje eventualne trudnoce. a ni decapeptyl nije da sigurno pospjesuje implantaciju. meni se to cini kao - evo vise ne znamo sto bismo s vama - pa cemo vam dat jos i ovo. i ovo. a moze i ovo.

----------


## lberc

> dodala bih samo da heparin nema dokazano djelovanje pri implantaciji, vise sluzi za odrzavanje eventualne trudnoce. a ni decapeptyl nije da sigurno pospjesuje implantaciju. meni se to cini kao - evo vise ne znamo sto bismo s vama - pa cemo vam dat jos i ovo. i ovo. a moze i ovo.


Slažem se s tim,ja sam jedanput na sd dobivala fraxiparin,a nemam trombofiliju niti sam bila na imuloškoj obadi...imala sam savršene blastice pa su valjda mislili da bude pomoglo,nažalost nije

----------


## TinaH

> Hvala TinaH  Mozda se i upznamo i popricamo dok dodjemo na red... nadam se da necemo dugo cekati!


mari jesi bila? Kako je proslo,ja sam 6.12...javi da znam sta me ceka..hehe  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

thanx, javim sutra jesam li dobija kaj dodatno

----------


## sabu

ja jutros jutros s posla zovem vv da me naruče za sutra i veli sestra da više ne primaju naruždbe za postupke za ovaj mj.nisam joj stigla ništa objasnit.malo prije zovem da pitam kad počinju s radom u 1mj.i govorim joj da bi ja stigla obavit i punkc.i transfer do 24.12.i onda mi kaže da nazovem dr.J.ako me bude htjela ubacit..i naravno dr.se ne javlja..a meni sutra 3 dc..šta mislite da se ja sutra gore samo pojavim pa ako me primi??
oni se vraćaju 13.1.a to znači da ću izgubit još dva ciklusa i ko zna šta tad iskrsne....

----------


## bubekica

Odi sutra gore, nemas sto izgubit osim vremena. Stvar je u tome da u 12mj u postupak primaju hep pozitivne pacijentice koje moraju biti odvojene od ostalih pa si vjerojatno upala u grupu "odbijenih zbog hep pozitivnih". Nisi jedina.

----------


## žužy

Prije bi rekla u grupu "odbijenih zbog blagdana"...mada bi *sabu* vjerojatno uspjela obaviti postupak do božića,pa zbilja..odi gore i pitaj,navijam da te uzmu :Smile:

----------


## sabu

ma otići ću makar me odbili!zašto nam ne kažu da je 12.mj rezerviran za hep.pacijentice
zašto mi jutros ne reče da zovem dr.samo nas vozaju..
jel vrijedi ova uputnica za dalje ako me sad ne prime?cure šta bi mi neznalice bez vas :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

Uputnica ti vrijedi mjesec dana.

----------


## riba76

Kaj ove nove uputnice ne vrijede godunu dana?to mi je netko rekao...

----------


## bubekica

http://www.cezih.hr/dokumenti/Vodic_...a_02082013.pdf
 i pazite da vam datume ne prepravljaju rucno uz stambilj - nece vam to priznati, tj. radit ce probleme oko toga.

----------


## arlena

Mene su otkantali za fet ovaj mjesec. U subotu sam bila gore,isto logikom da stignem do bozica na transfer,ali no no.

----------


## mimadz

ja sutra imam FET... meni su rekli prošlog petka da 12mj. nije rezerviran samo za "hep-poz." pacijentice, kao redovno rade ...ALI sam čula dr. A prošlog petka kako je govorio sestrama da još samo taj dan (znači prošlog petka) mogu naručiti pacijentice za pregled 3dc.... sve ostale morat će pričekati do poslije blagdana tj. do nakon 13.01.14.

----------


## mari80

Danas sam bila na vv i upoznala dr Alebica. Malo mi je bezveze kad je rekao da dodjem krajem sijecnja izvadit hormone,jer ne priznaje hormone iz iz drugih bolnica... a mogla sam lijepo danas doci s uputnicom i odradit te pretrage. Ovak sad iskljcivo radi toga moram u sijecnju u zg a to mi je sto dodatni trosak sto dadatna gnajavza jer nisam iz zg...Muz mi je danas raduo spermiogram, hoce li oni njega kad bude nalaz gotov nazvati i reci mu kakav mu je nalaz. Ili ce dr cekati do kraja sijecnja akd sam sljedeci put narucani. Thanks curke.. Jel jos netko od vas jutros bio na pregledu. TinaH??

----------


## arlena

> ja sutra imam FET... meni su rekli prošlog petka da 12mj. nije rezerviran samo za "hep-poz." pacijentice, kao redovno rade ...ALI sam čula dr. A prošlog petka kako je govorio sestrama da još samo taj dan (znači prošlog petka) mogu naručiti pacijentice za pregled 3dc.... sve ostale morat će pričekati do poslije blagdana tj. do nakon 13.01.14.


Meni je sestra rekla za taj hepatitis al nekako me nije uvjerila  :Smile: . Ja bas imam onaj neki osjecaj da je to zbog godisnjeg ili tako neceg  :Smile:  
Doktor je rekao kao nesto u stilu ne stignem na transfer ovaj tjedan pa ne moze. Al dobro,ajde ,sta su dva mjeseca cekanja  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Cure provjereno znam da ima hep pozitivnih pacijentica ovaj mjesec.

----------


## orhideja.

VV radi sve do badnjaka... Nove postupke ne uzimaju--da se uspije na miru završiti sve započeto.
 A mogu reći---gužve ima dosta. U salu dnevno ide preko 6 žena, a u čekaonici od 7 - 10 h fali puno stolica, dok poslje 10 h ima puno slobodnih...

----------


## jo1974

ja sam danas bila gore i gotova sam bila prije 8h,išla na dogovor a pošto počinju raditi od 13.1  onda sam dobila duhfaston da malo pomaknemo mengu za koji dan,ka d se otpuste punkcije i transfere nema više nikoga tako da ko je za dogovor barem neće čekati dugo.

----------


## Kadauna

orhideja i Jo1974, vas dvije kao da pričate o dvije različite bolnice  :Laughing:  ste sigurno obje bile na VV-u?

----------


## orhideja.

> orhideja i Jo1974, vas dvije kao da pričate o dvije različite bolnice  ste sigurno obje bile na VV-u?


 :Laughing:  hh, a ustvari obije jednako govorimo. do 10 gužva....poslje puno mirnije

----------


## TinaH

> Danas sam bila na vv i upoznala dr Alebica. Malo mi je bezveze kad je rekao da dodjem krajem sijecnja izvadit hormone,jer ne priznaje hormone iz iz drugih bolnica... a mogla sam lijepo danas doci s uputnicom i odradit te pretrage. Ovak sad iskljcivo radi toga moram u sijecnju u zg a to mi je sto dodatni trosak sto dadatna gnajavza jer nisam iz zg...Muz mi je danas raduo spermiogram, hoce li oni njega kad bude nalaz gotov nazvati i reci mu kakav mu je nalaz. Ili ce dr cekati do kraja sijecnja akd sam sljedeci put narucani. Thanks curke.. Jel jos netko od vas jutros bio na pregledu. TinaH??


eej mari ja idem 6.12 kod doktorice..da na vv priznaju nalaze samo od njih,ali mene je prvo moj ginekolog poslao raditi te nalaze hormone,spermiogram pa kad sam to napravila onda na pregled..a nalaz od spermiograma trebas dobit na kucnu adresu jer mi kad smo dosli pitali su nas na salteru 
ali dolazimo po nalaze ili hocemo postom,i stigli nam za dva tjedna i hormoni i spermiogram..znaci muz se trebao dogovoriti snjima..
Dali su te pregledavali,kako to ide prvi put?

----------


## sabu

samo da javim da nisam uspjela mjenjat smjenu..cure sretno!

----------


## Vaki

> ja sam danas bila gore i gotova sam bila prije 8h,išla na dogovor a pošto počinju raditi od 13.1  onda sam dobila duhfaston da malo pomaknemo mengu za koji dan,ka d se otpuste punkcije i transfere nema više nikoga tako da ko je za dogovor barem neće čekati dugo.


Kad ideš na dogovor isto dolaziš 3 dc?

----------


## jo1974

da vaki  trebala bi 13.1  treći dan tako smo naštimali sa tabletama .

----------


## Argente

Cure, off je preseljen na Odbrojavanje  :Smile:  možete nastaviti tamo.

----------


## Mala28

pozz
danas mi.je 1 dc i narucena sam 10dc na prvi pregled a mm na spermio.
kako se racunaju dani.apstinencije i koliko dana treba biti?
pitala se sestra kojem.doktoru zelim.i.izabrala.sam.dr. A.

----------


## bubekica

> pozz
> danas mi.je 1 dc i narucena sam 10dc na prvi pregled a mm na spermio.
> kako se racunaju dani.apstinencije i koliko dana treba biti?
> pitala se sestra kojem.doktoru zelim.i.izabrala.sam.dr. A.


preporuca se 2-5 dana apstinencije, znaci zadnji keks u ponedjeljak ujutro najkasnije (u srijedu ste na pregledu). najbolje mozda keks za vikend i onda apstinencija.

----------


## nova21

koliko vrijede brisevi i papa

----------


## bubekica

> koliko vrijede brisevi i papa


godinu dana sigurno.

----------


## nova21

hvala, postoji li mogućnost da u 1 mj ukoliko mi bude 3dc kad sam naručena krenemo odma u postupak

----------


## bubekica

postoji, da, pogotovo jer nisi reagirala na klomifen.

----------


## cvitka

Pozdrav cure, triban vašu pomoć.
Nakon 3 neuspješna IVF u Splitu , odlučili smo se krenuti za Zagreb , VV, dr. Alebić. Sutra bi zvala za prvi dogovor, nego muči me sljedeće, kako na VV ne priznaju nalaze drugih bolnica a ja ne bih tila gubiti vrime, da li je moguće napraviti hormone i spermiogram u bilo koje vrijeme ili ima određeno kad se to radi?
Svaka informacija bi mi dobro došla (jer ne znam niti di je bolnica) pa  vas opet molim za pomoć

----------


## bubekica

Vv radi do badnjaka, hormone mozes vaditi 3-5dc kao vanjski pacijent na uputnicu. Za konzultacije i sgram zoves pocetkom ciklusa i dolazis 7-10dc. Iskreno mislim da konzultacije i sgram mozes odraditi prije bozica ako ti se tako potrefi ciklus, a za hormone ces morat cekati sijecanj...

----------


## TinaH

> Pozdrav cure, triban vašu pomoć.
> Nakon 3 neuspješna IVF u Splitu , odlučili smo se krenuti za Zagreb , VV, dr. Alebić. Sutra bi zvala za prvi dogovor, nego muči me sljedeće, kako na VV ne priznaju nalaze drugih bolnica a ja ne bih tila gubiti vrime, da li je moguće napraviti hormone i spermiogram u bilo koje vrijeme ili ima određeno kad se to radi?
> Svaka informacija bi mi dobro došla (jer ne znam niti di je bolnica) pa  vas opet molim za pomoć


cvitka hormone moras raditi izmedu 3. i 5. dc tada moze i muz doci stobom napraviti spermiogram nek ima uputnicu A3 i onda se nemora narucivati samo morate doce do pola 10...qko nezelis gubiti vrijeme bilo bi ti najbolje da nazoves1dc i narucis se za 1 pregled kod doktorice ili doktora i to 3 dc i onda poneses uputnicu za pregled,te uputnicu za hormone i suprug za spermiogram..i kad dodes doktorica/ doktor ce ti reci sto dalje..ponesi nalaze CB i papu, i te sto trenutno imas..neces izgubiti puno vremena kod njih ti to ide brzo! Samo odma ponesi uputnice za sve da nemorate dolaziti ponovo jer ipak niste bas blizu...do bolnice nikako nije tesko doci,sad zavisi kako dolazis ja kad idem idem vlakom ili busom do zg.i onda do bolnice imas 20min.tramvajem..eto ukratko sad pitaj ako te jos nesto zanima!  :Smile:

----------


## cvitka

Puno vam hvala na informacijama, pokušat ću se naručiti za 13. 01. to bi mi bilo idealno 4 dc mogu izvaditi hormone a muž spermiogram. I naravno obaviti konzultacije.
Hvala još jednom i sretno!!!

----------


## philipa

Pitanje? Kakav je točan naziv klinike na uputnici? VV,Merkur? Moja dr.nije znala što kliknuti,a ne znam ni ja ..Meni kod narudžbe nisu rekli da ponesem uputnicu za hormone,već samo za spermiogram za MM od opće prakse.Što treba biti na toj uputnici za hormone?

----------


## philipa

Kužim,hormoni idući puta jer sam naručena na 9.dc kada je kasno za njih,ali još uvijek stoji pitanje za ime klinike na uputnici??

----------


## bubekica

Ne treba pisati ime klinike, ali inace vv pripada pod merkur i na svim pov bolesti pise kb merkur.

----------


## philipa

Ona kaže da mora kliknuti ime klinike,a pod VV je samo klinika za dijebetes,to bi značilo da mora biti Merkur...ma tu više mi moramo znati nego oni koji nas upućuju..

----------


## žužy

*philipa*,meni moj ginić piše na uputnicu KB MERKUR.

----------


## Argente

Cure, u kakvim ste protokolima u zadnje vrijeme?
Jeste sve u kratkima (od 3dc nadalje)? Ima koja u dugom (od 21 dana prošlog ciklusa)?
Sve antagonist (prvo stimulacija, onda supresija)?
Koje lijekove trošite?

----------


## orhideja.

menopur 24 ampule + 3centrotide 3dc-10dc. 
štoperica 10dc,
 punkcija 12dc, cefaleksin+utrogestan 3x x2 , et 17dc

----------


## philipa

> *philipa*,meni moj ginić piše na uputnicu KB MERKUR.


Ok,hvala u međuvremenu mi je sestra rekla KB Merkur(humana reprodukcija)...

----------


## Mala28

pozz
u sri idemo na prvi pregled, dali da nosim grafove bazalne ili ne? dali da doktoru kazem da koristim lh trakice?

----------


## Vaki

> pozz
> u sri idemo na prvi pregled, dali da nosim grafove bazalne ili ne? dali da doktoru kazem da koristim lh trakice?


Ja bih mu sve rekla, to ti može samo pomoći!  :Smile:  Ako ga ne zanima, reći će ti! 
Sretno!

----------


## Zodijak

Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje, ali vec neko vrijeme pratim raspravu i ovdje i na jos nekim forumima :Smile: 
Naime, mi se trudimo nesto malo vise od godinu dana ostati trudni, i samoinicijativno smo i obavili pretrage, otisli po nekoliko misljenja i konacno se odlucili ici na V.V.
Odradili smo u medjuvremenu folikulometriju - ovulacija je dokazana, hsg- jajnici i jajovodi prohodni, brisevi na klamidiju, ureoplazmu...- uredni, jedino je suprugu nalaz spermiograma na granici li- la, i ne desava se eto nista, a sto bi mi zelili :Smile: i tako ja prosli mjesec udjem na forum, nadjem broj od V.V. i idem probati nazvati, i javi mi se odmah sestra i naruci me za ravno tjedan dana, negdje iza 10 da dodjem i da cekamo,  i kaze da donesem sve nalaze koje imam, uputnicu za pregled, i uputnicu za supruga za spermiogram jer koliko sam ja shvatila, nalaz spermiograma ne priznaju niciji nego svoj. Mi smo dosli nesto prije 10, suprug je odmah svoju pretragu obavio i sa mnom ceka. Dr. Alebic je dosao oko 10 i uzimao pacijentice koje su bile u sali, tako mi je rekla sestra, a onda tek nas. Ja sam dosla na red oko 11:30, dr je uzeo i priznao apsolutno sve moje nalaze, pregledao me, i tada je vec stigao i nalaz supruga, tada nam je rekao da ce s nama na inseminaciju i da nemamo sto brinuti, te neka dodjem sljedeci ciklus izvaditi hormone. To je bilo poc. 12. mj, dosla sam u 8., izvadila krv, nisam izasla van vec me je dr. zvao svoju ordinaciju, i rekao da jos ponovim nalaze krvne grupe, rh faktora i da se javim 14.1. za dogovor za postupak. Eto to je nekako moje iskustvo, koje je pozitivno, dakle bez ikakve veze, sasvim normalno i relativno brzo sam dosla na red. Sestre su bile jako ljubazne. Dr. je prvi puta s nama razgovarao sigurno 45 minuta, drugi put nije imao vremena, ali ja to razumijem, pa nas ima more, ja sam to tek sada vidjela. Mislim da sam u sigurnim rukama, i nekako se ne bojim sta ce biti dalje.

----------


## Zečurka

> i rekao da jos ponovim nalaze krvne grupe, rh faktora i da se javim 14.1. za dogovor


Nije mi jasno zašto se ovako odvratno maltretiraju pacijenti, pa nije baš da se krvna grupa i rh faktor mijenjaju iz mjeseca u mjesec, ne :facepalm: , al to je već za onu drugu temu. Oprosti Zodijak kaj ovako upadam, tebi sretno u postupku :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Nije mi jasno zašto se ovako odvratno maltretiraju pacijenti, pa nije baš da se krvna grupa i rh faktor mijenjaju iz mjeseca u mjesec, ne, al to je već za onu drugu temu. Oprosti Zodijak kaj ovako upadam, tebi sretno u postupku


vjerojatno je rijec o pretragama - markerima na hepatitis, hiv i sifilis, a ne o krvnom grupi i rh faktoru. nalaz krvne grupe i rh faktora vrijedi zauvijek, dok se markeri ponavljaju svake 2 godine.

*zodijak* drago mi je da je tvoje iskustvo pozitivno, lijepo je citati da su se stvari na VV ubrzale.

----------


## Zodijak

> Nije mi jasno zašto se ovako odvratno maltretiraju pacijenti, pa nije baš da se krvna grupa i rh faktor mijenjaju iz mjeseca u mjesec, ne, al to je već za onu drugu temu. Oprosti Zodijak kaj ovako upadam, tebi sretno u postupku


Ne upadas, pa i je predvidjen topic da raspravljamo :Smile: , mislim da to ima veze sa antihiv i tim stvarima vise...hvala i ja svima Vama zelim srecu. E da, sjetih se bolnih punkcija, naime o tome sam raspravljala sa dr. Lucingerrom i to sto je on meni rekao ima smisla; naime, rekao je ako cijelo vrijeme hranimo hormonima folikule i pospjesujemo na taj nacin sam postupak oplodnje, da potpuna anestezija jednostavno kod punktiranja uspori cijeli proces jer anestezija uspava mozak, i da su rezultati daleko losiji sa anestezijom.

----------


## Argente

> vjerojatno je rijec o pretragama - markerima na hepatitis, hiv i sifilis, a ne o krvnom grupi i rh faktoru. nalaz krvne grupe i rh faktora vrijedi zauvijek, *dok se markeri ponavljaju svake 2 godine*.


Stvarno, tako rijetko? Mi u RI smo morali hep i HIV vaditi svakih pola godine...to jest, ako bi se doktor sjetio  :Smile:  sifilis uopće ne.




> E da, sjetih se bolnih punkcija, naime o tome sam raspravljala sa dr. Lucingerrom i to sto je on meni rekao ima smisla; naime, rekao je ako cijelo vrijeme hranimo hormonima folikule i pospjesujemo na taj nacin sam postupak oplodnje, da potpuna anestezija jednostavno kod punktiranja uspori cijeli proces jer anestezija uspava mozak, i da su rezultati daleko losiji sa anestezijom.


Je, zato je punkcija bez anestezije svugdje po svijetu zlatni standard  :Rolling Eyes:  (sori Zodijak, ne rolam tebi, nego Lučiju)

----------


## Zečurka

> Ne upadas, pa i je predvidjen topic da raspravljamo, mislim da to ima veze sa antihiv i tim stvarima vise...hvala i ja svima Vama zelim srecu. E da, sjetih se bolnih punkcija, naime o tome sam raspravljala sa dr. Lucingerrom i to sto je on meni rekao ima smisla; naime, rekao je ako cijelo vrijeme hranimo hormonima folikule i pospjesujemo na taj nacin sam postupak oplodnje, da potpuna anestezija jednostavno kod punktiranja uspori cijeli proces jer anestezija uspava mozak, i da su rezultati daleko losiji sa anestezijom.


Eheerrmm, ta anestezija traje toliko kratko da čisto sumnjam da išta dopre do folikula. Ali valjda on bolje zna zašto tako govori. :Mad:

----------


## bubekica

Dopre do folikula jer jajne stanice pacijentica koje su prosle anesteziju moraju u drugaciju obradu. Ali to da su rezultati losiji je cista glupost.

Argente i ja sam se iznenadila, pitala sam dr.a. sad na zadnjim konzultacijama, provjerio je kad sam zadnje radila jer je mislio da trebam ponovit - cinilo mu se da sam duze kod njega nego sto jesam  :Smile:

----------


## Zodijak

Ne znam, ali kako je meni Lucinger objasnio, meni to ima smisla.

----------


## Zodijak

A osim toga sto mi zvuci logicno, sigurna sam da to ne rade bez anestezije  kako bi nas dodtano patili, pos. ne dr. Lucinger koji radi privatno sada, jednostavno smatraju to tako kako su meni rekli i ja im nemam razloga ne vjerovati, i sigurna sam da to kud i kamo bolje znaju od mene. Svaka bolnica ima svoj stil, odnosno ucenje pa se svako moze presaltati gdje mu pase, ja isto mislim probati ako cu morati, i ako mi to bude sve skupa prestresno i prebolno, ne mislim ici dalje.

----------


## Inesz

> Ne upadas, pa i je predvidjen topic da raspravljamo, mislim da to ima veze sa antihiv i tim stvarima vise...hvala i ja svima Vama zelim srecu. E da, sjetih se bolnih punkcija, naime o tome sam raspravljala sa dr. Lucingerrom i to sto je on meni rekao ima smisla; naime, rekao je ako cijelo vrijeme hranimo hormonima folikule i pospjesujemo na taj nacin sam postupak oplodnje, da potpuna anestezija jednostavno kod punktiranja uspori cijeli proces jer anestezija uspava mozak, i da su rezultati daleko losiji sa anestezijom.


Vuk Vrhovec i privatna ordinacija dr Lučingera jedine su u HR, a valjda i u Europi, koje ne nude mogućnost odgovarajuće anestezije prilikom malog kirurškog zahvata koji se zove aspiracija folikula.

Više puta smo čuli smiješne i na nikakvim dokazima utemeljene tvrdnje dr Lučingera o razlozima zbog kojih ne nudi mogućnost anestezije, ali budući da smo sada na temi VV, zanima me kakvo objašnjenje za  aspiraciju "na živo" imaju liječnici sa VV?  


Kakva objašnjenja vam daju kad pitate za mogućnost anestezije?
Budući da smo na temi VV,

----------


## bubekica

Glavni argument je nedostatak prostora.

----------


## Strašna

I ja sam čula da je nedostatak prostora istaknut kao objašnjenje za nemogućnost anestezije.

----------


## Inesz

Nedostatak prostora kao argument za aspiraciju "na živo", trpljenje velike boli, strah, grčenje i vrisku pacijentica? I tako već 30 godina? 

Ma, u današnje vrijeme nema opravdanja za nepostojanje mogućnosti anestezije prilikom aspiracije. 

Jesu li se kad neplodni parovi sa VV obratili Ministarstvu u svezi ovog problema?

----------


## saan

Ja sam pitala zasto nema anestezije isto su mi rekli da nemaju uvjete odnosno nemaju salu u kojoj bi se to radilo. Samnom na punkciji je bila jedna gospodja koja je med. Sestra i koja radi sa anestezijologom i pitala je jel moze dovest njega da joj da anesteziju ... Skoro su je pojeli... Mislim pogledom :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

pa kakvu salu trebaju za kratkotrajnu opću anesteziju?
u Vg se u sali koja je dimenzija 3X3 normalno daje kratkotrajna. dođe anasteziolog sa opremom u kovčežiću i evo ga-anestezija!

----------


## riba76

meni su betaplusu na istom stolu u istoj prostiji dali anesteziju!
tak da ne kužim argument

----------


## bubekica

stvar je mirovanja nakon.

----------


## Argente

Ma nije problem anesteziranje, nego oporavak  :Smile:  Nakon opće se leži jedno sat i pol-dva, odnosno dok ne dođeš sebi. A oni nemaju sobe za to.

----------


## ljube

Problem je i samo anesteziranje, odnosno popratne pojave i komplikacije koje mogu nastati zbog anesteziološkog postupka. Najčešći anestetik za kratkotrajnu opću anesteziju pri aspiraciji oocota je propofol, a njegova primjena se vrši u odgovarajuće opremljenim odjelima koji imaju na raspolaganju pomagala za održavanje prohodnosti dišnih putova, uređaje za umjetnu ventilaciju i uređaje za oživljavanje koji su odmah i stalno dostupni. Mislim da Vuk nema takvu infrastrukturu na raspolaganju.

----------


## Inesz

KB Merkur i VV sada čine jednu ustanovu. a doslovce su i fizički spojeni, u čemu je odna problem? u dva kreveta na kojima bi žene došle ka sebi nakn kratkotrajne?

----------


## bubekica

nije rijec o 2 kreveta nego o njih 7-8-10 koliko dnevno zna biti punkcija i nepostojanju prostorije za smjestaj tih kreveta. "rjesenje" problema je premjestaj humane reprodukcije na merkur, ali to je tek problem, a ne rjesenje...

----------


## Inesz

ako treba 7-10 kreveta za opravak nakon opće, koliko bi onda bilo aspiracija u općoj denvno? 30? 40? 50?

----------


## bubekica

izjednacila sam broj aspiracija i opcih, to se vidi iz recenicne konstrukcije. za vise od koliko folikula se daje/treba davat opca? a ne treba iskljucit i da zene koje ne prime anesteziju trebaju neko vrijeme odlezati, makar 15min.

----------


## riba76

hm, da.
taj dio sam zaboravila, da treba ležat  :Wink: 
zašto bi premjestaj humane reprodukcije na merkur bio tek problem, a ne rješenje?

----------


## Inesz

bubekica, sorrry, nisam pažljivo čitala.

budući da su KB Merkur I VV jedna ustanova, zato žene kojima je aspiracija rađena u općoj nakon apiracije ne prebace u Merkur?

----------


## bubekica

iskreno, nemam pojma kako funckionira taj hodnik koji ih povezuje, ali mislim da nije tako jednostavno kako zvuci.
a sto se tice premjestaja na merkur - jer ni oni nemaju mjesta za ono sto im treba.

----------


## Vrci

Iskreno, meni je nebulozno čuti da u jednoj bolnici ne možeš dobiti anesteziju za punkciju. Još kod privatnika ajd...može navučeno proći. Ali u bolnici? Meni je to nedopustivo

Ove sve izlike kako anestezija loše utječe na js neću ni komentirati. OK ne treba opća za 2 folikula, ali za tipa 5 i više - ja ne bih više nikad išla bez neke anestezije.

----------


## bubekica

sve izlike osim nedostatka prostora ne priznajem ni ja. a nedostatak prostora je nazalost vrlo velik problem s kojim se, gotovo sam sigurna, bore i svi zaposlenici klinike. VV nije bolnica, VV je klinika, a zasto je humana reprodukcija tamo, meni to nije jasno, pogotovo mi nije jasno zasto se to nije promijenilo, tj. pokusalo promijeniti nakon spajanja s merkurom.

----------


## sabu

na moja 3 folikulića ni nema potrebe za anestezijom,je bilo bolno ali brzo obavljeno...
mene bi više bilo strah da se ne probudim poslije...
ali mislim da bi bilo dobro da nude anesteziju u slučaju kad žena ima više folikula i punkcija dugo traje...

----------


## Vrci

Pa moze biti i neka lokalna anestezija u ponudi. Nije samo opcija opca ili nista.

----------


## bubekica

lokalna anestezija eliminira samo bol prilikom probijanja vaginalnog zida, nazalost. ali slazem se da bi nju definitivno trebalo ponuditi.

----------


## sg12

> lokalna anestezija eliminira samo bol prilikom probijanja vaginalnog zida, nazalost. ali slazem se da bi nju definitivno trebalo ponuditi.


Bila sam na 3 punkcije na VV i uvijek mislila (i hrabrila samu sebe) da nije jako strasno, ali bilo je bolno, pogotovo nakon punkcije. Prije par mjeseci sam bila u Beta + i uz lokalnu ansteziju na punkciji to je bila sasvim druga prica, zaista nisam nista osjetila i super sam se osjecala poslije. Jedan od glavnih razloga sto se vise ne mogu zamisliti na VV su te punkcije!

----------


## saan

Ja sam imala 5 folikula, dobili 2 js.
Nije me boljela punkcija niti malo. Vise me je bilo strah i nelagoda ali nije me nista boljelo ni poslije!

----------


## Kadauna

vazda ista priča - anestezija mora postojati - to je i zakonsko pravo - ali se eto Lučinger i VV ne drže istog. 

Ako postoji na VV-u dobra volja - vjerujem da je ovo moglo biti već davno rješeno, ali očito je nepostojanje anestezije na Vuku nešto što liječnici pa i biolozi toleriraju kako bi i dalje nesmetano obavljali MPO postupke, ne talasaju puno, ali i dalje smatram da je to nepošteno prema pacijentima. 

A Lučinger? Što uopće reći na takvo objašnjenje, ustvari ga sram može biti da ovakve stvari čitamo o njemu na forumu, koji blam!

----------


## Argente

> Problem je i samo anesteziranje, odnosno popratne pojave i komplikacije koje mogu nastati zbog anesteziološkog postupka. Najčešći anestetik za kratkotrajnu opću anesteziju pri aspiraciji oocota je propofol, a njegova primjena se vrši u odgovarajuće opremljenim odjelima koji imaju na raspolaganju pomagala za održavanje prohodnosti dišnih putova, uređaje za umjetnu ventilaciju i uređaje za oživljavanje koji su odmah i stalno dostupni. Mislim da Vuk nema takvu infrastrukturu na raspolaganju.


Vidiš ovo mi nije palo na pamet, nekako sam podrazumijevala da svaka sala to ima  :škartoc:  Onda je to puno veći problem nego gdje će se punktirane pacijentice poleći.

----------


## snelly85

Cure,trebala bi izvaditi amh.Dr u vinogradskoj mi je rekao da se to vadi na VV.
Da li je potrebno se naruciti?

----------


## bubekica

Da.

----------


## snelly85

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## philipa

Da li je nekome dr.A.priznao nalaze hormona iz drugih bolnica?malo mi je gužva zbog njihovog g.o. i moga ciklusa ,a nemam baš puno vremena..

----------


## Vaki

Meni su priznali sve (osim spermiograma)!

----------


## philipa

Spermiogram smo napravili isti dan kada i pregled,tako da to imamo sa VV.Super,hvala ti puno!ovako ću uštedjeti mjesec dana!  :Yes:

----------


## Zodijak

Da, meni je isto dr. Alebic priznao sve nalaze, cak je i nalaze spermiograma pregledao, ali je suprug istodobno napravio i u VV spermiogram, isti dan kada sam i ja imala pregled isto i nalazi su odmah bili gotovi..

----------


## Zodijak

Dakle, ja sam 14. 1. narucena na dogovor o postupku? pa vas molim da mi objasnite proceduru, kako to izgleda, koliko se ceka, koji dan ciklusa treba biti jer mi je sestra rekla da donesem uputnicu za pregled.

----------


## bubekica

ako si narucena na tocan datum, onda ocito nije tocno vezano uz tvoj ciklus, iako se konzultacije i pregledi rade pocetkom ciklusa. obzirom da je to pocetak rada nakon godisnjih odmora, ne znam koliko ces cekati. kad su ti rekli da trebas doci? 
ako mislis na to koliko ces cekati postupak, ako su nalazi ok, krecete iduci ciklus.

----------


## Zodijak

> ako si narucena na tocan datum, onda ocito nije tocno vezano uz tvoj ciklus, iako se konzultacije i pregledi rade pocetkom ciklusa. obzirom da je to pocetak rada nakon godisnjih odmora, ne znam koliko ces cekati. kad su ti rekli da trebas doci? 
> ako mislis na to koliko ces cekati postupak, ako su nalazi ok, krecete iduci ciklus.


Hvala, ne pise cak ni u koliko sati, zato mi je sve cudno malo, a zbog posla bi volila znati koliko i kada cu tocno izbivati.

----------


## bubekica

Ako se ne varam, oni pocinju raditi 13-og, nazovi tad i reci sestrama da unas dogovoreno 14-og i nek ti kazu kad da dodjes.

----------


## žužy

Hej cure,dali koja zna dal u ljekarni u prizemlju uvijek ima za kupiti one vaginalete na tetraborat?
Dali se mogu pouzdati u to da ih bude kad dođemo na prvi pregled,ili ipak bolje da odem prije po njih,zlu ne trebalo...moram se pojaviti s njima,pa ako doktor A odredi da možemo u postupak,valjda odma stavljam i te vag.

----------


## hrki

> Hej cure,dali koja zna dal u ljekarni u prizemlju uvijek ima za kupiti one vaginalete na tetraborat?
> Dali se mogu pouzdati u to da ih bude kad dođemo na prvi pregled,ili ipak bolje da odem prije po njih,zlu ne trebalo...moram se pojaviti s njima,pa ako doktor A odredi da možemo u postupak,valjda odma stavljam i te vag.


Uvijek ih ima kod njih,nemoj brinuti  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Tnx *hrki*,ma briga mi je iči u Zg samo po njih.

----------


## bubekica

> Tnx *hrki*,ma briga mi je iči u Zg samo po njih.


ne pricaj gluposti, ima nas u zg koji bi ti tak nekaj rijesili da treba  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Cijenim to kolegice *bubekice*!  :rock:

----------


## luna2

cure imam problem trebala sam dobiti men 29tog.12. tad mi je bio 25ti dan inace tako dobivam imedu 25tog i 27mog dana,menii je danas 30ti dan i jos nista,a ovaj mjesec smo muz i ja trebali biti u postupku,dali ima koja od vas takvo iskustvo?

----------


## žužy

*luna2*,a da se testiraš?Možda za postupak neće biti potrebe :Smile: 
Znaš da počnu raditi 13.1.

----------


## luna2

znam znam hvala ti,razmisljala sam vec i o tome al ipak nekak me malo strah,al morat cu ako se nita ne dogodi do u jutro onda radim test,hvala

----------


## philipa

Koliko se čekaju nalazi hormona svi spolni,štitnjača,amh?

----------


## bubekica

cca 2 tjedna, ako vadis kao vanjski. stitnjaca ako sam dobro cula jutros kako teta govori na salteru - mjesec dana. ako si pacijent na VV, nalazi te cekaju na iducim konzultacijama.

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav curke! 
Evo i ja sam napokon prikupila sve potrebne nalaze(hsg, krvna grupa,markeri na hepatitis) i čekam 1 dan ciklusa. Na nalazu mi piše da trebam doći 3 dan sa uputnicom za pregled. Znaći li to da sad krećemo u postupak? Nalazi su svi uredni, jedino ne znam za hormone, njih su mi vadili kad sam bila na zadnjem pregledu i čekaju me tamo. I još nešto, brisevi su mi stariji od 6 mjeseci, trebam li raditi nove? da mi nebi zbog njih odgodili postupak..

----------


## bubekica

*zdravka* vv pocinje s radom 13.1. na 1dc. zoves kako bi se narucila. ako je sve u redu s nalazima i na uzv (pregledat ce te 3dc), krenut cete u postupak (naknadno ces im donijeti uputnicu). briseve i papa vrijede godinu dana, ako su bili uredni.

----------


## zdravka82

Super! Hvala ti bubekica!

----------


## bubekica

np  :Wink:  sretno! kada trebas dobiti m?

----------


## zdravka82

Krajem mjeseca, 24.. Ako dobijem vikendom moram li zvati ili samo dodjem 3dc?

----------


## bubekica

Ako dobis u subotu samo dodjes u ponedjeljak, ako dobis u nedjelju, zoves u ponedjeljak. Ako dobis u petak nakon njihovog radnog vremena, dolazis u subotu.  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Nisam znala da se i subotom moze doci. Jesi ti prikupila nalaze? Mene je strajk izludio, cekala sam na hsg 3 mjeseca.. Zadnji put bila na vv u 9 mj.. Nadam se da nece opet poceti..

----------


## bubekica

Subotom rade normalno, nedjeljom ne. Za cca 2 tjedna bih trebala imati sve nalaze, ali vjerojatno me ceka jos i histeroskopija. Ne vjerujem da ce opet u strajk.

----------


## Mala28

Cure gdje ste vi radile hsg?
trebala bi na vv sad u 1 mj ali dobiti ću M za par dana pa neću stići vaditi hormone i šećer  :Sad: 

tako da čekam 2 mj.
na prošlom pregledu me je dr A. samo pitao dali sam radila hsg, od ostalih nalaza imam sve, sljedeći tjedan vadimo markere u petrovoj

----------


## bubekica

Laboratorij na VV radi normalno, mozes vaditi hormone.

----------


## Mala28

sigurno?
jer mi na nalazu piše nakon 11.1.
Trebam vaditi 3-5 dc testesteron slobodni i ukupni, shbg, guh i inzulin natašte, mm ponavlja spermio i pričekat nalaze da kod dr.A
ali ako možemo ovo obaviti lako dođem neki dan samo kod dr na pregled, ili?
M očekujem do srijede

----------


## bubekica

Ja bih na tvom mjestu 1dc nazvala lab i rekla da sam pacijentica dr alebica i da moram vadit hormone. Jucer sam bila na VV vadit homocistein i najnormalnije vade spolne, stitnjacu, secer, a cak sam vidjela i jedan par na sgramu (valjda u sklopu androloske obrade) - tehnicarka je tamo. Nazovi i provjeri svakako.

----------


## Vrci

Da,i ja sam bila 27.12.gore, bilo je zena na vadenju hormona. Sve radilo normalno u labu

----------


## Mala28

hvala vam cure, zvati ću 1 dc  :Klap: 

može li mi tko odgovoriti za hsg? gdje ste ga radile?

----------


## bubekica

Ja ga nisam radila, al dok jos nismo znali da zbog sgrama nema smisla ici na hsg, planirala sam na merkur.

----------


## Mala28

aha, mi imamo 3 spermiograma ali nisu sa vv pa ih nisu priznali. 
prošli mjesec kada smo bili na prvom pregledu mm je radio spermio kod njih, ali je dr napisao da i za mjesec dana kada ja vadim hormone mm ponovno radi sprermio
spermiogrami su mu bili astheno, normo pa oligo

----------


## bubekica

Ocito zeli vidjeti koliko vam varira, obzirom na prosle nalaze. Ako imas jos kakvih pitanja, a da nisu direktno vezana za vv, slobodno posaljes pp, da nejdemo offtopic.

----------


## Mala28

hvala na pomoci
dali je tocno da se nalazi kad se rade na vv ne mogu dobiti? 
kako cu recimo znati kakav je muzrv spermio..kakvi su hormoni?

----------


## bubekica

Ne znam za sgram, ali nalaze hormona mozes dobiti, trazi ih na salteru laboratorija. Vjerujem i da sgram mozes moc dobiti, samo treba pitati.

----------


## snelly85

Jel zna netko koliko se sada ceka u labaratoriju za amh kad je ukinuta radna obveza?

----------


## Zodijak

Ja sam hsg radila privatno kod dr. Miric Tesanic, i zaista jedno jako pozitivno iskustvo. Nista me nije bolilo, malo neugoda kao kad mengu dobijes, i nalazi su mi uredni. Mislim da kosta 1000 kn.



> hvala vam cure, zvati ću 1 dc 
> 
> može li mi tko odgovoriti za hsg? gdje ste ga radile?

----------


## Zodijak

I mi smo sve obavili, nalazi hormona su kod njih, i isto pise da dodjemo na pregled sa uputnicom i svim nalazima 14. 3dan ciklusa, na dogovor oko postupka. Meni ce tada biti 16 dan ciklusa, pa mislim nazvati 13. i pitati ih da se javim u sljedecm ciklusu da ne idem dva puta bez veze i izostajem s posla.   


> Pozdrav curke! 
> Evo i ja sam napokon prikupila sve potrebne nalaze(hsg, krvna grupa,markeri na hepatitis) i čekam 1 dan ciklusa. Na nalazu mi piše da trebam doći 3 dan sa uputnicom za pregled. Znaći li to da sad krećemo u postupak? Nalazi su svi uredni, jedino ne znam za hormone, njih su mi vadili kad sam bila na zadnjem pregledu i čekaju me tamo. I još nešto, brisevi su mi stariji od 6 mjeseci, trebam li raditi nove? da mi nebi zbog njih odgodili postupak..

----------


## kleopatra

pozdrav cure! mi smo odlučili ipak preći na VV .... telefonski sam se čula dr.Alebićem , rekao je da se dođem iza 11.1  prvi dc na prvi pregled ...imam sve svoje nalaze .... dali da i mm napravi spermiogram ?

----------


## philipa

Ja sam došla s uputnicom za pregled,a MM s uputnicom A3 za spermiogram jer priznaju smo svoje nalaze,pa dok si ti na pregledu TM daje uzorak...dakle ne raditi spermiogram dok ne dođete tamo..

----------


## lberc

> pozdrav cure! mi smo odlučili ipak preći na VV .... telefonski sam se čula dr.Alebićem , rekao je da se dođem iza 11.1  prvi dc na prvi pregled ...imam sve svoje nalaze .... dali da i mm napravi spermiogram ?


nek ti promjena klinike donese sreću ko i meni

----------


## Mala28

danas mi je 1 dc i zvala sam vv da se narucim za hormone,secer i inzulin.
mm ne moze na spermio jer mu prekosutra na moj 3dc nece biti 5 dana apstinencije.
posto dr.A ne radi do.pon a trebali smo.isti dan ja izvaditi hormone, mm spermio i pregled da dodjem u pon i cekam pregled a mm spermio ili da zovem u pon da mi daju termin?
a treba i mm nastimati da mu bude tih 5 dana apstinencije to kad idemo gore

----------


## jo1974

mm je uvijek sprmiogram radio sa 3 dana apstinencije nemora nužno biti 5 dana.

----------


## philipa

Mi smo imali i malo manje od 3 dana(u satima)  :Laughing:  .72 sata traje spermiogeneza pa je to kao neki minimum-ispod toga ih ima lažno manji broj..pa ako se tu uklapate odite sve obaviti...

----------


## nova21

jel je neko gore 14.1.

----------


## Mala28

nije ni 3 dana..jucer je bilo akcije, znaci u cetvrtak bi to bilo 2 dana?
dali da riskiram i izvlacim ga sa posla da ide gore pod upitnikom jel ce ga uopce primiti i uzet mu spermio sa samo 2 dana, ili da probam u pon doci pa da moli da naprvi to i da vidim jel ce me dr. A primiti na pregled?
jer nemam se kada naruciti, a da bu d sto ranije u ciklusu zbog hsg-a
 :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

to je 2 i pol dana, ak je jucer navecer bila akcija.
na tvom mjestu bih otisla gore s muzem u cetvrtak. jer ak ne upali, mozes probat opciju B - pojavit se u ponedjeljak. ak upali, super.

----------


## philipa

Možda ti je pametno nazvati ih i provjeriti da li je 2,5 dana dovoljno?Onda bi sve napravili odjednom,osim toga ja sam za sljedeći pregled opet naručena s MM radi spermiograma,dakle dva puta zaredom ,pa se to može dogoditi i vama...

----------


## piki

> *zdravka* vv pocinje s radom 13.1. na 1dc. zoves kako bi se narucila. ako je sve u redu s nalazima i na uzv (pregledat ce te 3dc), krenut cete u postupak (*naknadno ces im donijeti uputnicu*). briseve i papa vrijede godinu dana, ako su bili uredni.


Malo kasno sam ovo registrirala ali više ne vrijedi ovo boldano. Po novom (info iz 11 mj) ne može se u postupak bez ispravne uputnice a naknadno može obratno: donijeti uputnicu za pregled ako se ipak ne ide u postupak. Ja sam došla s obje za svaki slučaj (imam OK gina haj se tiče uputnica)!

----------


## cvitka

> Malo kasno sam ovo registrirala ali više ne vrijedi ovo boldano. Po novom (info iz 11 mj) ne može se u postupak bez ispravne uputnice a naknadno može obratno: donijeti uputnicu za pregled ako se ipak ne ide u postupak. Ja sam došla s obje za svaki slučaj (imam OK gina haj se tiče uputnica)!


Molim za pomoć!
Da li na uputnici mojoj za prvi pregled treba biti kakva posebna oznaka ili slično, odnosno šta triba pisati na upunici za prvi pregled za mene i mm za spermiogram, da me ne vrate zbog uputnice jer smo 300 km od Zg.?
Zahvaljujem

----------


## philipa

Za prvi pregled trebaš A1 uputnicu s naznakom za pregled(iznad ti dr.napiše uputnu dijagnozu),ništa posebno..a TM A3 za spermiogram .Neće te vratiti,ja sam za MM naknadno slala poštom jer je dr.krivo napisao šifru.Ti dobivaš uputnicu od ginekologa,a TM od liječnika opće....A bolnica je KB Merkur-humana reprodukcija ne VV..takvu sam ja uputnicu imala i sve ok..poz

----------


## mari80

Trebam sljedeci tjedan vadit hormone, i jos neke pretrage mislim inzulin, pa me zanima do kad se to moze napraviti s tim da putujem 4 sata do Zagreba.

----------


## kleopatra

hvala ! Iberc nadam se ... ti se čuvaj i uživaj  :Kiss:

----------


## Angely4you

Cure molim pomoć

Danas mi je prvi dan ciklusa i u ponedjeljak bi trebala kod Alebića, zovem cijeli dan i nigdje se nitko ne javlja.
Jel on možda na GO? Do kad? Jel počinje radit u ponedjeljak? Da dođem i da čekam?

Help

----------


## bubekica

Na vv su na GO do ponedjeljka, samo se u ponedjeljak pojavi gore.

----------


## Angely4you

> Na vv su na GO do ponedjeljka, samo se u ponedjeljak pojavi gore.



Hvala bubekica

----------


## bubekica

S uputnicom naravno. Kako to fa ides gore 5dc? Vadis hormone?

----------


## NINA30

Danas mi je 1DC cijelo sam jutro zvala ali bez uspijeha. Budući da nisam i zg, neznam da li da dođem u ponedjeljak 5DC s uputnicom za pregled i uputnicom za vađenje hormona 3-5DC + suprug treba napraviti spermiogram. Bojim se da me neće primiti. Neznam što da radim. Mislila sam ipak doći ali nisam pametna. 
I pitanje još jednom da li mogu dobiti bolovanje za taj dan i tko mi daje bolovanje dr.opće prakse ili moj ginekolog?
Hvala

----------


## Vaki

> Trebam sljedeci tjedan vadit hormone, i jos neke pretrage mislim inzulin, pa me zanima do kad se to moze napraviti s tim da putujem 4 sata do Zagreba.


Misliš do koliko sati to možeš obaviti? Ja sam to radila oko 8h, ali je dosta cura bilo nakon mene. Nisam sigurna do kad primaju uzorke, možda da nazoveš i objasniš situaciju (velika udaljenost)!?

----------


## Vaki

> Danas mi je 1DC cijelo sam jutro zvala ali bez uspijeha. Budući da nisam i zg, neznam da li da dođem u ponedjeljak 5DC s uputnicom za pregled i uputnicom za vađenje hormona 3-5DC + suprug treba napraviti spermiogram. Bojim se da me neće primiti. Neznam što da radim. Mislila sam ipak doći ali nisam pametna. 
> I pitanje još jednom da li mogu dobiti bolovanje za taj dan i tko mi daje bolovanje dr.opće prakse ili moj ginekolog?
> Hvala


Naravno da će te primiti, reći ćeš da si zvala i da se nitko nije javio. Nije to neki veliki problem, već mi se to desilo nekoliko puta pa nitko nije prigovarao. Eh, sad za bolovanje nisam sigurna, valjda ti ga daje ginekolog! Pravo na bolovanje imaš svakako!

----------


## Mala28

bila sam danas na vv vaditi T slob. i ukup., shbg, guk i inzulin na tašte i sestra mi je rekla da je nalaz za 10 dana  :Shock: 
sva sreća da mm nije išao sa mnom jer ne bi mogao napraviti spermio.
e, sad, nije mi jasno kako mi je dr. A rekao da dođem sa mm 3-5 dc, vadim ove hormone, mm spermio, pričekamo par sati i kada stignu nalazi kod njega na pregled i dogovor, a sad mi kažu 10 dana.
u pon planiramo otići gore, vidjeti dali mm može spermio obaviti i da saznam kad će mi biti nalazi i što dalje.
tada će mi biti 7 dc.
na to pitanje sestri, rekla mi je ne znam, nema ih do pon, zovite u pon i pitajte ili dođite.

----------


## bubekica

vadila si hormone kao vanjski pacijent, zato 10 dana. da si ih vadila u ponedjeljak, vadila bi ih kao alebiceva.

----------


## Mala28

ah...kad je M dosla ranije...a vidjet cu u pon kaj kazu

----------


## bubekica

Bez brige, sve je to ok  :Wink:

----------


## NINA30

Na mojoj uputnici ne piše naziv bolnice,kaže dr.moja da po novom više ne mora to pisati samo humana repro.!? pojma nemam nadam se da me neće zbog toga vratiti

----------


## bubekica

Ne mora pisati naziv bolnice.

----------


## mari80

hvala vaki, u međuvremenu sam uvidjela da vozi neki nocni bus tak da sam u 7 u ZG ... Sve za bebu, :Smile: ,,Vaki vidim da ti u potpisu pise da si imala prirodnjak s klomifenima, jel to znaci da je to bio tvoj prvi postupak kod alebica, i znas li mozda jel on uvijek ide prvo s tim ' priordnjacima'..... ja kad sam radila inseminacije pila sam klomifen, uvijek imala 3 folikula, ali tanak endometrij najvjerovatnije zbog klomifena jer on stanjuje isti.... takodjer sad sljedeci tjedan kad napravim  hormone i pregled, pa me bas zanima sta ce dr reci tj sto slijedi dalje...

----------


## Argente

zdravka, post o TSH sam premjestila na ovu temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/10701-TSH

----------


## Vaki

> hvala vaki, u međuvremenu sam uvidjela da vozi neki nocni bus tak da sam u 7 u ZG ... Sve za bebu,,,Vaki vidim da ti u potpisu pise da si imala prirodnjak s klomifenima, jel to znaci da je to bio tvoj prvi postupak kod alebica, i znas li mozda jel on uvijek ide prvo s tim ' priordnjacima'..... ja kad sam radila inseminacije pila sam klomifen, uvijek imala 3 folikula, ali tanak endometrij najvjerovatnije zbog klomifena jer on stanjuje isti.... takodjer sad sljedeci tjedan kad napravim  hormone i pregled, pa me bas zanima sta ce dr reci tj sto slijedi dalje...


Da, bio je to moj prvi postupak, ali ne kod doktora A., ja sam kod doktorice. Ne idu uvijek prvo prirodnjacima, ovisi o vašoj dijagnozi. Mi smo htjeli probati klomifenima u nadi da će nam to biti dovoljno, no ipak nije. Pošto si ti već pila klomifene možda ti ipak da nešto drugo. Sretno!

----------


## luna2

Cure zanima me koliko dugo vrije uputnica po novom,moja gin.mi je rekla kao 3 mj?!

----------


## bubekica

http://www.cezih.hr/dokumenti/201308...upucivanja.ppt

----------


## cvitka

Pozz, u utorak sam kod dr.A na prvom pregledu, nosim sve papire iz dosadašnjih postupaka i uputnicu, mm bi taj dan mogao napraviti spermiogram zar ne?
Može li biti više dana apstinencije od 5 , šta mislite?

----------


## bubekica

Najvise 7 dana!

----------


## NINA30

Jel netko u ponedjeljak dolazi na VV?

----------


## Noemi

Cure bok ! Kako ste? Puno sreće svima koji kreću iduci tjedan u nove postupke i nove pobjede! Ja cekam neke nalaze genetske pretrage pa krecem i ja... opet

----------


## MAJA14

Lijep pozdrav...da li netko zna proceduru tj.od 2002.god.bila sam na VV a onda sam otisla dalje i eto sad opet razmisljam o povratku pa me zanima koga bi mi preporucili od doktora i sto mi je ciniti ako se vratim i koliko se ceka...Hvala unaprijed na pomoci i svima sretno

----------


## Vaki

MAJO14 - na VV rade dr. Alebić i dr. Jukić, s tim da doktor Alebić ima više staža i  iskustva od doktorice. Često mijenjaju jedan drugog i konzultiraju se tako da su oboje dobri... Za postupak trebaš imati nalaze briseva, pape i hormona, a suprug će kod njih napraviti spermiogram. Kada to obavite onda možete u postupak... Sretno!

----------


## luna2

dobila sam uputnicu od svoje ginekologice 10.12 za postupak sad u drugom mjesecu dali mi to vrijedi? :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

Nemojte zamjerit, ali odgovore na vecinu pitanja mozete naci ako prelistate par strana ove teme ili par postova unazad. Lijepiti jedne te iste informacije svakih par dana nema nikakvog smisla.

----------


## Argente

Potpisujem bubekicu i molim vas da se toga držite jer ćemo ubuduće brisati i prije nego dođu odgovori, a pogotovo nećemo tolerirati offtopic i prepucavanje. Hvala.
_(odnosi se na obrisane postove)_

----------


## bubekica

sretno svim suborkama u novim pohodima na brdo! javljajte vijesti!

----------


## Mala28

bila sam.jutros na vv
muz je dao spemio i to je sve kaj smo obavili.
posto mi je 7 dc nisam mogla ma pregled, pa cekam 3 dc i opet na vv.
sestre nam nisu htjele reci nalaz spermia niti dati nam ga.
pa eto malo sa razocarana..sto od 12 do 2 mj moramo celati da bi saznali kakav je spermio.
nadala sam se da cu uspjeti iskoristiti ovaj ciklus i bar obaviti hsg..al eto nista.
sad razmisljam dali je pametno da odem privatno na hsg? dali bi mi priznali nalaz ako nije njihov?
cure kje sze u sklopu vv obrade radili hsg..gdje ste radili?
ili da se jednostavno strpim do slj. mjeseca?

----------


## bubekica

Svejedno je gdje ces raditi hsg, ionako se hsg ne radi na vv.

----------


## Mala28

aha..mislila sam posto su spojeni sa merkurom.da inzistiraju na njihovom nalazu. 
dali je bitno jel se sono hsg,rtg hsg ili sa nekom pjenom? kaj radi dr. Miric Tesanic.
ako isla ivaj ciklus privatno to raditi u razmatranju sam za Beta+ oni rade samo sono, poliklinika Sunce rade i sono i rtg i dr.Tesanic radi sa nekom pjenom?

znaci ne trebam se bojati da mi nece priznati dr.A nalaz ili da ce se ljutiti kaj sam sama otisla na to?
prosli mj. me je samo pitao jesmo obavili.to i da cemo kad dodje nalaz spermija vidjeti za dalje

----------


## zdravka82

I mi smo morali čekati sljedeći ciklus da bi saznali kakav je nalaz spremiograma.. Nismo ga ni vidjeli, samo je doktor rekao da je uredan.. HSG sam radila u Vinkovcima iako sam pacijent na VV. Mislim da nije bitno gdje ćeš raditi HSG, možeš i privatno ako ti se žuri... Ja sam zadnji put na VV bila u 9.mj, zbog štrajka sam čekala 2.mj da obavim HSG! sad imamo sve nalaze i čekamo kraj mjeseca..Nadam se da će ti nalaz biti uredan! Sretno!

----------


## hrki

> bila sam.jutros na vv
> muz je dao spemio i to je sve kaj smo obavili.
> posto mi je 7 dc nisam mogla ma pregled, pa cekam 3 dc i opet na vv.
> sestre nam nisu htjele reci nalaz spermia niti dati nam ga.
> pa eto malo sa razocarana..sto od 12 do 2 mj moramo celati da bi saznali kakav je spermio.
> nadala sam se da cu uspjeti iskoristiti ovaj ciklus i bar obaviti hsg..al eto nista.
> sad razmisljam dali je pametno da odem privatno na hsg? dali bi mi priznali nalaz ako nije njihov?
> cure kje sze u sklopu vv obrade radili hsg..gdje ste radili?
> ili da se jednostavno strpim do slj. mjeseca?


Možeš napraviti hsg gdje hoćeš,dr.A nikad ne uvjetuje da se nešto mora negdje raditi,on ti predloži a ti se možeš ili ne moraš sa time složiti.Isto tako da se nadovežem na tvoje pitanje dolje niže nije važno koja vrsta HSG-a ti je rađena njemu je bitan samo nalaz koji doneseš.Sve nalaze koji su kod dr.A (vađenje hormona,spermiogram) možeš dobiti na sljedećem pregledu samo mu trebaš reći i on će ti ih isprintati.Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*mala28* imate li vi ikakav nalaz sgrama od prije?

----------


## Mala28

> *mala28* imate li vi ikakav nalaz sgrama od prije?


da, petrova astheno pa norno (2012) sd oligo (5.2013)
bili smo.krenuli u B+ i tada je dr. rekla da je to za aih
stopirali smo sa B+ jer sam od soc. ginic dobila uputnicu i krenuli na vv

----------


## bubekica

> da, petrova astheno pa norno (2012) sd oligo (5.2013)
> bili smo.krenuli u B+ i tada je dr. rekla da je to za aih
> stopirali smo sa B+ jer sam od soc. ginic dobila uputnicu i krenuli na vv


Ako ti je danas 7dc, ako zelis na hsg ovaj ciklus to bi trebalo bit sutra...

----------


## Mala28

> Ako ti je danas 7dc, ako zelis na hsg ovaj ciklus to bi trebalo bit sutra...


naručila sam se u B+ u cetvrtak na 10 dc
s obzirom na dužinu ciklusa kažu da je to ok.

----------


## nova21

ja sam sutra gore na kontroli, vidjet ćemo šta će dr reći

----------


## Mala28

> Možeš napraviti hsg gdje hoćeš,dr.A nikad ne uvjetuje da se nešto mora negdje raditi,on ti predloži a ti se možeš ili ne moraš sa time složiti.Isto tako da se nadovežem na tvoje pitanje dolje niže nije važno koja vrsta HSG-a ti je rađena njemu je bitan samo nalaz koji doneseš.Sve nalaze koji su kod dr.A (vađenje hormona,spermiogram) možeš dobiti na sljedećem pregledu samo mu trebaš reći i on će ti ih isprintati.Sretno!


hvala na informacijama, pogotovo za nalaze  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> hvala na informacijama, pogotovo za nalaze


Pa tu smo da si pomažemo i razmjenjujemo informacije  :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, prima li dr. Alebic nove pacijente?

Netko je tu pisao prije mjesec-dva da vise ne prima pa me zanima jel se to promijenilo :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

mislim da ces to saznati jedino pozivom. brojevi su na prvoj stranici. sretno!

----------


## Mala28

nazovi sestre od dr. na 907 i pitaj
ja sam zvala u 12 mj na 1 dc i samo sam rekla da želim prvi pregled kod dr. A i tako me naručili..ništa posebno mi sestra nije rekla

----------


## Vaki

> ja sam sutra gore na kontroli, vidjet ćemo šta će dr reći


I? Koja ti je terapija?

----------


## philipa

> Cure, prima li dr. Alebic nove pacijente?
> 
> Netko je tu pisao prije mjesec-dva da vise ne prima pa me zanima jel se to promijenilo



Prima.Ja sam bila u 12.mj i samo tražila termin kod njega...

----------


## luna2

Cure mene zanima sljedece narucena sam na postupak i da se javim prvi dan ciklusa i to sve kuzim al dolje mi pise priprema na tetraborat vag,pa me zanima dali ce mi oni rec kad da to pocnem koristit il ja moram zvat pa pitat?

----------


## hrki

> Cure mene zanima sljedece narucena sam na postupak i da se javim prvi dan ciklusa i to sve kuzim al dolje mi pise priprema na tetraborat vag,pa me zanima dali ce mi oni rec kad da to pocnem koristit il ja moram zvat pa pitat?


Oni će ti reči kad ih trebaš početi uzimati,a počinju se stavljati nakon pregleda tj.nakon trećeg dana ciklusa ovisno o jačini krvarenja

----------


## nova21

evo mene, idući ciklus smo u postupku inekcijama, kojim nemam pojma al je rekao da ćemo samo 3 dana davati

----------


## žužy

> Cure mene zanima sljedece narucena sam na postupak i da se javim prvi dan ciklusa i to sve kuzim al dolje mi pise priprema na tetraborat vag,pa me zanima dali ce mi oni rec kad da to pocnem koristit il ja moram zvat pa pitat?


Evo ovak kak *hrki* veli,meni je sestra rekla obavezno se pojaviti s njima,kad budem dolazila 3.dc.

----------


## luna2

Hvala ti na odgovoru

----------


## hrki

> Evo ovak kak *hrki* veli,meni je sestra rekla obavezno se pojaviti s njima,kad budem dolazila 3.dc.


a ako ih nemaš slučajno sa sobom i nakon pregleda ih možeš kupiti dolje u ljekarni

----------


## sladja01

Pozdrav svima...prosle godine smo krenuli u mpo na Sv. Duh i odradili Aih i ivf (trebalo je biti aih,ali zbog previse folikula je dr.prebacio na ivf) i sada cu opet ponovno na aih i sve to samo sa klomifenima...na listi za lijekove na SD cu doci na red tek negdje pred kraj godine jer je velika guzva pa me zanima mogu li ja u meduvremenu, ako ne dode do trudnoce, dok cekam te lijekove na SD doci na pregled na Vuk V. i kod njih mozda dobit ranije neke lijekove,inekcije...i obaviti jedan od postupaka uz stimulaciju... ako mi netko moze reci koliko se kod njih ceka od prvog pregleda do nekog postupka ? Hvala

----------


## Kadauna

> Pozdrav svima...prosle godine smo krenuli u mpo na Sv. Duh i odradili Aih i ivf (trebalo je biti aih,ali zbog previse folikula je dr.prebacio na ivf) i sada cu opet ponovno na aih i sve to samo sa klomifenima...na listi za lijekove na SD cu doci na red tek negdje pred kraj godine jer je velika guzva pa me zanima mogu li ja u meduvremenu, ako ne dode do trudnoce, dok cekam te lijekove na SD doci na pregled na Vuk V. i kod njih mozda dobit ranije neke lijekove,inekcije...i obaviti jedan od postupaka uz stimulaciju... ako mi netko moze reci koliko se kod njih ceka od prvog pregleda do nekog postupka ? Hvala



ja bih rekla da možeš tražiti termin na Vuk Vrhovcu i ići kod njih u postupak, ali nemoj pričati da si i dalje pacijentica S. Duha, ne bi bilo zgodno 

Ali čekaj, ti čekaš na klomifene do kraja godine na S. Duhu? od te bih bolnice bježala glavom bez obzira, klomifen je jeftin lijek, ako na njega i AIH čekaš godinu dana, jao vama na S. Duhu, samo odi u drugu kliniku a mislim da ti je Vuk Vrhovec dobar odabir.

----------


## luna2

ok super znaci nemoram se nista brinut hvala ti

----------


## sladja01

> ja bih rekla da možeš tražiti termin na Vuk Vrhovcu i ići kod njih u postupak, ali nemoj pričati da si i dalje pacijentica S. Duha, ne bi bilo zgodno 
> 
> Ali čekaj, ti čekaš na klomifene do kraja godine na S. Duhu? od te bih bolnice bježala glavom bez obzira, klomifen je jeftin lijek, ako na njega i AIH čekaš godinu dana, jao vama na S. Duhu, samo odi u drugu kliniku a mislim da ti je Vuk Vrhovec dobar odabir.


Hvala na odgovoru, ali mozda sam se krivo izjasnila...ne cekam na klomifene, za njih dobijem od svog gin recept bez problema, i na aih ne cekam, to se lako dode na red, moram cekati na stimulirani ivf jer su me stavili na listu za inekcije i te neke bolje lijekove ako dobro kuzim jer nisam jos sve pohvatala vezano za te postupke i stimulacije. zato sam mozda mislila probati na VV otici ako se tamo dode prije na red za npr.menopure ili gonale ili neke slicne lijekove.

----------


## bubekica

*sladja* na VV ne postoji red za lijekove, kad skupis sve potrebne nalaze i ako je taj ciklus sve u redu, kreces u postupak.

----------


## sladja01

Znaci, moram samo nazvati i naruciti se na prvi pregled? Mi imamo sve nalaze,ali sa SD, a koliko sam citala,na VV ne priznaju nalaze iz dr.bolnica. A jel ce raditi probleme ako kazem,a mislim da moram reci,da sam bila na Sd na Aihu i Ivfu....

----------


## bubekica

vjerojatno cete morati ponoviti neke od nalaza, ali doci cete prije na red nego na SD. na tvom mjestu bih rekla koje postupke sam prosla, cisto da te ne bi stavili prvo na AIH. jedino sto postoji opcija da te i na VV zavlace s klomifenskim IVF-ovima.

----------


## sladja01

Hvala Bubekica...baš ću probati nazvati da vidim sta ce mi reci...a jel se dugo ceka na prvi pregled, s obzirom da sam ovaj mj. na Sd u pripremi za aih...

----------


## philipa

Ne čeka se dugo,nazoveš  1.dc i naruče te za 3.dc.Koliko sam ja vidjela gore uopće nije gužva,bilo je svega nas 4-5 za pregled...

----------


## sladja01

Hvala cure na informacijama, nazvat cu pa vam javim sta su mi rekli  :Smile:

----------


## mimadz

jutro!  :Smile: 
cure, pomoć, pliz – spremamo se sada na dogovor za ponovni ivf postupak, morala prikupiti svježe nalaze, dobila sam nalaze briseva gdje mi je ureaplasma utvrđena u niskom titru, a u mikrobio. nalazu nađeni polimorfonuklearni leukociti u malom broju. 
moja  ginićka tvrdi da je to dobro, ok, terapiju nije nikakvu dala, ja se ipak brinem, nisam sigurna da će to njeno „sve je ok“ proći u dogovoru za ivf??? koliko znam svi brisevi moraju biti čisti, ili se tolerira "nizak titar", "mali broj"?  :Sad: 
uf... stalno nekaj...

----------


## saan

Brisevi ti moraju biti uredni ja sam imala ureaplasmu manju od 10 na 4 pa sam je se morala rjesiti.
Popila doksiciklin i slijedeci bris mi je bio uredan. Nazovi svog mpo dr-a za savjet da ne gubis vrijeme!

----------


## žužy

Pitanje..(tražila sam po staroj temi ali nemrem najti)
Uputnica D1 za IVF postupak pokriva i taj prvi dolazak/pregled kod doktora,ne moram imat posebnu up. za to?
Znam da pokriva sve u postupku,fm,asp. i ET..al se pitam kaj ako nepemo u postupak,dal mi treba A2 il ne.
Prosim lijepo  :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

D1 ti je dovoljna, pokriva i pregled 3dc. kad kreces u postupak.

----------


## žužy

Fala,nebi baš da me vrnu ak ju nemam..ak bu ipak trebala,,bum rekla da mi je *bubekica* rekla da ne treba  :Aparatic:  :Taps:

----------


## mimadz

meni je doktor rekao da ovaj puta 3dc, za 2. postupak, donesem A2 uputnicu za pregled i dogovor, kasnije ako i kada krenem u novi postupak ide opet D1...
tak mi je i sestra potvrdila jučer kad sam zvala da se naručujem...

----------


## bubekica

> meni je doktor rekao da ovaj puta 3dc, za 2. postupak, donesem A2 uputnicu za pregled i dogovor, kasnije ako i kada krenem u novi postupak ide opet D1...
> tak mi je i sestra potvrdila jučer kad sam zvala da se naručujem...


stalno neke novosti na VV.

a nis zuzy, nosi 2 uputnice.

----------


## žužy

Vidiš ti to..meni jest dr naštampal da treba samo D1 al me kopkalo kaj ako...
Ma budem ja uzela obje,pa ako treba super ak ne opet dobro.
Fala *mimadz* za info.

----------


## mimadz

pa da, stalno treba vodit brigu, uvijek nekaj novoga, dodatnoga 
najbolje tak- uzeti obje pa nek izaberu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mari80

tko je u ponedjeljak ujutro naručen kod dr Alebića...ja u 8.30h moram vaditi hormone i jos neke krvne pretrage uglavnom moram biti na tašte. Razočarala sam se sad kad mi  je sestra rekla da na nalaze moram cekati opet mjesec dana. Ja sam mislila da ce nalazi biti isti dan  gotovi te da cu sljedeci mjesec u neki postupak .. Vec sam bila luda da smo cijeli 12 i sad pola 1  cekali na nalaz spermiograma i novi pregled. da su bar rekli da isti dan kad je mm u prosincu radio spermiogram i ja izvadim nalaze kad smo vec obje došli gore  :Sad:   Ovo je drugi pregled kod dr. alebica, na 4 dan ciklusa, ne znam sto ocekivati i za što služi taj drugi pregled. je li mozda netko u istoj situaciji da mi malo približi što očekivati na drugom pregledu, od puste brige menga mi je aksnila 4 dana ovaj mjesec a inace je točna...

----------


## žužy

*mari80*,tako smo i mi..MM je prvi put napravio s-gram a iduči mj. (isto 4.dc) sam ja izvadila hormone.Tad me doktor nije pregledao več smo samo popričali i dogovorili plan za dalje.Vidjet češ sutra sve,možda tako i ti,nakon što izvadiš krv,moguče je da dog. postupak,ovisno o nalazima.
Hormoni ti ne mogu biti gotovi isti dan,traje to,imaju puno pacijentica...zato kad sljedeči 3. dc dođeš tamo,dočekaju te lijepo nalazi i krečete.
Znam da je to čekanje koma...ja evo štrikam od studenog,onda sam vadila svoje hormone i zbog praznika eto čekam dva mjeseca na konačan dejt s doktorom.

----------


## nova21

za postupak ti treba samo d1 uputnica netreba ti ona a2, tak sam ja u 10 mj a i sad mi je napisao samo d1 uputnica tako da ti pokriva i onaj prvi pregled na 3dc

----------


## žužy

*nova*,znam za postupak..mene je zanimalo kaj ako nepemo u postupak,dal ta vrijedi i za "obični" pregled.
Ništ,javim kak je prošlo dok pem.

----------


## nova21

šta ti piše, trebala bi u postupak to ste dogovorili? ako je postupak dogovoren dolaziš s d1 ako i ne bude ništa ta uputnica ti vrijedi za taj pregled koliko sam shvatila

----------


## žužy

Moram doći sa D1 i svim papirima za postupak,da krenemo odmah,ali ako dr bude zadovoljan nalazima hormona koje sam vadila u studenom.

----------


## Mala28

pozz
jučer sam obavila hsg, jajovodi su prohodni ali mi je otkriven septum u maternici, odnosno sedlasta maternica.Kaže dr da može i ne mora smetati za trudnoću
sljedeći tjedan čekam nalaze hormona i markera za hepatitis i ostale i čekam sljedeći ciklus da odem na vv i saznamo kakvi su spermiogrami i što dalje  :Cekam:

----------


## philipa

Da li se nekome dogodilo da je M uranila (tek lagani tragovi krvi)a zatim isti taj dan prestalo?
Trebam nazvati 1.dc i nemam pojma da li da zovem ili ne...Ni danas ništa,a trebam se javiti radi hormona..

----------


## bubekica

1dc je kad bas procuris. Kad su bili ti tragovi? Na tvom mjestu bih napravila test, doduse ne znam koja vam je dijagnoza, s vecinom ima bar malih sansi za spontanu trudnocu  :Smile:

----------


## philipa

> 1dc je kad bas procuris. Kad su bili ti tragovi? Na tvom mjestu bih napravila test, doduse ne znam koja vam je dijagnoza, s vecinom ima bar malih sansi za spontanu trudnocu


Jučer ujutro i  u toku dana ništa.22dc mi je,ali mi je ciklus prošli mjesec i bio 23 dana pa mislim da je to početak samo ne znam kako to brojati..A dg nije tako loša,samo su godinice tu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Jučer ujutro i  u toku dana ništa.22dc mi je,ali mi je ciklus prošli mjesec i bio 23 dana pa mislim da je to početak samo ne znam kako to brojati..A dg nije tako loša,samo su godinice tu


Brojis 1dc kad bas krene. Bez pauze od 24h  :Smile:

----------


## philipa

Hvala ti,vidjet ću danas šta se zbiva.. :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

philipa
jesi napravila hormone 3. dc?

----------


## slavonika

zdravka82 gdje si radila HSG? Moram i ja to obaviti a nezz dali da idem privatno ili da zovem bolnicu?

----------


## philipa

> philipa
> jesi napravila hormone 3. dc?


Nisam,sad bih trebala,ali evo ništa ni danas pa nisam ni zvala gore....luda sam već od čekanja,svega...

----------


## nova21

> zdravka82 gdje si radila HSG? Moram i ja to obaviti a nezz dali da idem privatno ili da zovem bolnicu?


neznam odakle si, ja sam radila u vinkovcima, tamo ti jedino rade rtg hsg

----------


## zdravka82

U bolnici u vinkovcima, radio mi je dr. Juzbasic, toplo ga preporucam.. Odmah se dodje na red..

----------


## slavonika

> U bolnici u vinkovcima, radio mi je dr. Juzbasic, toplo ga preporucam.. Odmah se dodje na red..


i ja sam iz vk pa me zanimalo gdje ste radile,sa dr juzbašićem imam jako dobra iskustva, idući tj idem kod gin pa ću je pitati jer moram napraviti pretragu.

----------


## slavonika

*zdravka82*koliko se bude u bolnici,što sve treba ponjeti?? Iskustva

----------


## zdravka82

ooo pa mi smo sugrađanke!!!  :Smile: 
Ja sam bila naručena ujutro u pola 8,kući sam bila već u 10!! od stvari ti treba spavačica, papuce,ogrtač i ulošci. Odležala sam u bolnici oko sat vremena,nisu mi dali odmah da idem.. Jeste krenuli na VV?

----------


## ivana999

Cure,moze li se prvi pregled/konzultacije naruciti telefonski ili ?hvala

----------


## orhideja.

> Cure,moze li se prvi pregled/konzultacije naruciti telefonski ili ?hvala


Za sve se naručuje telefonski (broj ti je na prvoj stanici) Zoveš od 13-14h... Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

Ja sutra odoh gore, na svoj dogovor za dalje...

----------


## M_i_D

Sretno Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka ovaj dogovor bude uspješan...  :Yes:

----------


## Strašna

> Sretno Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka ovaj dogovor bude uspješan...


Hvala, i ja se nadam da ćemo našto pametno dogovoriti i da će mi doktorica predložit nešto do sad neisprobano. Jer postupci polako nestaju...

----------


## TinaB

*bubekica* - kad si ti gore? Evo da ti javim  - mi smo sutra u Petrovoj (idemo ponovno vaditi sve one bla bla pretrage, jer su nam ove zadnje istekle pošto mi je "pauza" malo potrajala)

----------


## KLARA31

Pozdrav cure!
Naručena sam u 2mj kod dr.Alebića na prvi pregled, šta mislite oću upast na prirodni ivf odmah sljedeći ciklus u 3mj?
Od nalaza imam sve ne starije od 6mj,osim nalaza na hepatitis i hiv...

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav cure!
> Naručena sam u 2mj kod dr.Alebića na prvi pregled, šta mislite oću upast na prirodni ivf odmah sljedeći ciklus u 3mj?
> Od nalaza imam sve ne starije od 6mj,osim nalaza na hepatitis i hiv...


Hiv i hep nalazi moraju bit "mladji" od 2 godine. Vjerojatno ces morati na vv ponoviti hormone i muz sgram, to su nalazi koje najcesce ne priznaju iz drugih klinika.

----------


## KLARA31

bubekica hvala na odg.
baš me zanima oće ponovno tražit spermiogram,nemože bit detaljniji nalaz nego šta imamo iz privatne poliklinike u Splitu

----------


## mari80

> Moram doći sa D1 i svim papirima za postupak,da krenemo odmah,ali ako dr bude zadovoljan nalazima hormona koje sam vadila u studenom.



Žužy ja i ti smo sljedeci mjesec u postupku isto smo ideopati!! mozda zajedno budemo isli na punkciju, vidim da si ti vec to prosla u prethodnim postupcima... mene je bas strah  :Sad:

----------


## mari80

> Žužy ja i ti smo sljedeci mjesec u postupku isto smo ideopati!! mozda zajedno budemo isli na punkciju, vidim da si ti vec to prosla u prethodnim postupcima... mene je bas strah


ovo zvuci glupo, ne mislim zajedno na punkciju, nego isti dan  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*mari80*,ja ne razmišljam o punkciji,bit će kako bude..ma samo da što prije krenemo  :Very Happy: 
Nemoj se brinuti,sve za naše bebice!
Ja idem gore negdje oko 5.2.,onda bi mi trebal biti 3. dc.

----------


## mari80

> *mari80*,ja ne razmišljam o punkciji,bit će kako bude..ma samo da što prije krenemo 
> Nemoj se brinuti,sve za naše bebice!
> Ja idem gore negdje oko 5.2.,onda bi mi trebal biti 3. dc.


Žužy jesi ti iz ZG? Kako ja nisam trebala bi traziti smjestaj, a ne znam koliko dana trebam dolaziti u bolnicu nakon tog 3. dana ciklusa... Zanima me sto ce uslijediti nakon javljanja 3 dana ciklusa, kako dalje ide taj postupak, moramo li se javljati svaki dan, davati si inekicje, i koliko dana zaredom moramo biti u bolnici, pretpostavljam do transfera??

----------


## bubekica

Nisam zuzy, al znam odgovor.
Na prvu folikulometriju dolazis cca 8dc i dalje prema potrebi, otprilike svaka dva dana do punkcije i na s dan punkcije. Dan poslije punkcije saznas kad je transfer - ako je dobar broj oplodjenih jajnih stanica, transfer bude 5-i dan nakon punkcije, pa sad ti vidi kako ces iskombinirati. Prijateljica koja dolazi iz zadra je uzela smjestaj od prve folikulometrije (8dc) do transfera (ne zna se unaprijed dan)

----------


## žužy

Evo,bubi je sve rekla..*mari80*,ako si iz daleka možda da potražiš smještaj tih dana,jer možda ti bude naporno dolaziti..po potrebi treba na uzv i svaki dan,mada uglavnom svaki drugi.
Ja sam iz Kc i putujem.

----------


## mari80

> Nisam zuzy, al znam odgovor.
> Na prvu folikulometriju dolazis cca 8dc i dalje prema potrebi, otprilike svaka dva dana do punkcije i na s dan punkcije. Dan poslije punkcije saznas kad je transfer - ako je dobar broj oplodjenih jajnih stanica, transfer bude 5-i dan nakon punkcije, pa sad ti vidi kako ces iskombinirati. Prijateljica koja dolazi iz zadra je uzela smjestaj od prve folikulometrije (8dc) do transfera (ne zna se unaprijed dan)


Hvala bubekice,sad mi je malo jasnije... al bit ce da je to sve individualno... i ja sma iz Zadra, i sad ako bude snijega bit ce naporno putovati zd -zg ....je li mozes bubekice molim te pitati frendicu za broj tel gdje je našla smjestaj u zg?? Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## mari80

Hvala Žužy, jel postoji neka lista osoba koje iznajmljivaju pristojne  sobe blizu bolnice?? pojima nemam kog bi pitala!! i zante li mozda jel neke ljekove mi sami placamo ili sve ide na teret HZZO-a?? znam da sam negdje citala da se neki sprej placa 500 kuna??

----------


## bubekica

*mari* necu ti biti od pomoci, prijateljica ima smjestaj kod prijateljice...

----------


## frka

mari, evo link na temo Smještaj oko VV-a http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24362-S...u-blizini-VV-a

----------


## frka

mari, sprej je suprefact i ne ide na recept, ali čini mi se da to više ne koriste na VV-u.

----------


## mari80

> mari, evo link na temo Smještaj oko VV-a http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24362-S...u-blizini-VV-a


hvala frka  :Smile:  puno si mi pomogla!!

----------


## Zodijak

Ja moram na pregled 3DC. Zanima me  da li te preglede obavlja poslije 10 ili rano ujutro?

----------


## Strašna

Folikulometrije bi trebale bit prije 9 ujutro (prije odlaska u salu), najviše zbog terapije s kojom se kreće od 3DC, i koja bi se trebala primiti do 10 sati. -ako se kreće u postupak (ima iznimaka, ali ovako je ja mislim najbolje)

----------


## nada0007

Drage moje evo i mene da vam se pridružim...
Ovako je kod mene..21.01. bili u VV na konzultaciji sa liječnikom i sada vadim sve potrebne nalaze...
Za sada su mi stigli mikrobiološki nalaz koji kaže enterococcus faecalis, sve vrijednosti su označene slovom S (osjetljivo)
E sad pomagajte, dali je neka imala takav nalaz i dali mi to može odgoditi postupak  :Shock:

----------


## philipa

> Drage moje evo i mene da vam se pridružim...
> Ovako je kod mene..21.01. bili u VV na konzultaciji sa liječnikom i sada vadim sve potrebne nalaze...
> Za sada su mi stigli mikrobiološki nalaz koji kaže enterococcus faecalis, sve vrijednosti su označene slovom S (osjetljivo)
> E sad pomagajte, dali je neka imala takav nalaz i dali mi to može odgoditi postupak


To ti je obična crijevna bakterija koja se kod tebe patološki umnožila,no ovisno o njenoj količini dobiti ćeš antibiotik.Liječenje ne traje dugo tako da vjerujem da ti to neće nešto posebno odgađati postupak...

----------


## Mury

> Drage moje evo i mene da vam se pridružim...
> Ovako je kod mene..21.01. bili u VV na konzultaciji sa liječnikom i sada vadim sve potrebne nalaze...
> Za sada su mi stigli mikrobiološki nalaz koji kaže enterococcus faecalis, sve vrijednosti su označene slovom S (osjetljivo)
> E sad pomagajte, dali je neka imala takav nalaz i dali mi to može odgoditi postupak


Ja ću ti samo reći da sam zbog enterokoka izgubila bebe u 22 TT, i NIKAD NE BIH IŠLA U POSTUPAK AKO MI BRISEVI NISU 100% ČISTI I SVJEŽI TJ. NAJSTARIJI 2 TJEDNA!!! Ali to sma ja, pehist kojeg valjda nema na svijetu, i nikada neće biti, ovakav pehist se samo jednom rađa :Sad: .
Cure sretno!!!!

----------


## philipa

Htjela bih provjeriti,ako sam dobro shvatila sestru;ako mi 1.dc pada u petak,zovem i dolazim u subotu,a ako je subota bez najave se pojavim u ponedjeljak?I još jedno pitanjce ako moram uzimati fragmin odmah nakon transfera(ako dođe do njega) da li ste morale preležati prvih par dana u bolnici?
Hvala..

----------


## Strašna

Moram priznat da sam i ja čula da enterokok nije bas tako bezazlen....(osim slučaja naše Mury)
Sretno!

----------


## philipa

> To ti je obična crijevna bakterija koja se kod tebe patološki umnožila,no ovisno o njenoj količini dobiti ćeš antibiotik.Liječenje ne traje dugo tako da vjerujem da ti to neće nešto posebno odgađati postupak...


Sve zavisi o tome u kojoj se količini umnožila,i mislim da će ti terapiju dobiti i TM.Ja sam je imala i terapija je trajala desetak dana...nije se ponavljala...

----------


## nada0007

bit će da sam i ja pehist..bila danas kod svoje doktorice i ona kaže da to nije ništa strašno i moram piti 8 dana amokcilin..bez ponavljanja nalaza..ali vidjet ćemo šta će reći dr.A.

----------


## saan

A kojim brisevima se otkrije taj enterokok? Ovim brisevima koji se rade mikoplasma, ureaplasma i clamidija ili?

----------


## bubekica

> To ti je *obična crijevna bakterija koja se kod tebe patološki umnožila*,no ovisno o njenoj količini dobiti ćeš antibiotik.Liječenje ne traje dugo tako da vjerujem da ti to neće nešto posebno odgađati postupak...


stvar je u tome da je ta crijevna bakterija presla tamo gdje ne pripada - u rodnicu i tamo uzrokuje probleme.
*nada* na tvom mjestu ne bih pristala na postupak s necistim brisevima (a iskreno mislim da te nece ni pustiti), postoji opasnost od prijenosa bakterije u maternicu i trbusnu supljinu prilikom punkcije i transfera.

znaci: antibiotik, pauza, ponovljeni brisevi i ako su cisti - onda postupak.

----------


## nada0007

> A kojim brisevima se otkrije taj enterokok? Ovim brisevima koji se rade mikoplasma, ureaplasma i clamidija ili?


bris cerviksa

----------


## bubekica

> Htjela bih provjeriti,ako sam dobro shvatila sestru;ako mi 1.dc pada u petak,zovem i dolazim u subotu,a ako je subota bez najave se pojavim u ponedjeljak?I još jedno pitanjce ako moram uzimati fragmin odmah nakon transfera(ako dođe do njega) da li ste morale preležati prvih par dana u bolnici?
> Hvala..


tako je, ako dobijes u petak poslije njihovog radnog vremena, takodjer dolazis u subotu (ja se uvijek pojavim oko 8 reda radi pa cekam).
za fragmin ne znam, ali mislim da se ne lezi u bolnici.

----------


## bubekica

> A kojim brisevima se otkrije taj enterokok? Ovim brisevima koji se rade mikoplasma, ureaplasma i clamidija ili?


enterokok je anaerobna bakterija (zivi u uvjetima bez kisika - u debelom crijevu) i otkriva se brisom na anaerobe.

----------


## nada0007

> stvar je u tome da je ta crijevna bakterija presla tamo gdje ne pripada - u rodnicu i tamo uzrokuje probleme.
> *nada* na tvom mjestu ne bih pristala na postupak s necistim brisevima (a iskreno mislim da te nece ni pustiti), postoji opasnost od prijenosa bakterije u maternicu i trbusnu supljinu prilikom punkcije i transfera.
> 
> znaci: antibiotik, pauza, ponovljeni brisevi i ako su cisti - onda postupak.


samo kad bih ja imala snage odbiti dr. kad kaže da može i ovako..ali nadam se da će do tada bakterija otići..naručena sam oko 10.02.
šta je najbitnije nisam nikada imala nekakve bakterije i sada se pojave, a od čega sam je dobila da mi je znati...
 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: http://forum.roda.hr/images/smilies/sad.gif

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav!
Danas sam bila na VV, slijedeci ciklus idemo na inseminaciju. Hormoni su me cekali tamo, dr.Alebic kaze sve ok osim TSH koji je jako nizak 0.01 mu/l  i povisenih Anti-TPO > 1300. S obzirom da mi moj endokrinolog nije dao nikakvu terapiju (kontrola za 2mj.), a s njim se slaze i endokrinolog sa VV pokusat cemo bez terapije.. ne znam kako ce inseminacija biti uspjesna kad mi je end. sam rekao da sa tako niskim TSH i povisenim antitijelima ne mogu ostati trudna... :Sad:

----------


## philipa

> samo kad bih ja imala snage odbiti dr. kad kaže da može i ovako..ali nadam se da će do tada bakterija otići..naručena sam oko 10.02.
> šta je najbitnije nisam nikada imala nekakve bakterije i sada se pojave, a od čega sam je dobila da mi je znati...
> http://forum.roda.hr/images/smilies/sad.gif


Tvoj prim.ginekolog ti nijue htio dati terapiju ili su ti na VV rekli da ne treba? Do tada imaš još desetak dana,meni je to bilo dovoljno za liječenje..tu bakteriju možeš prenijeti preko wc papira brisanjem ,iz d.crijava gdje ta bakterija NORMALNO obitava...inače ne pravi velike probleme,ali u trudnoći može..

----------


## bubekica

Nada, za tu bakteriju ti tvoj primarni doktor daje terapiju, rijesi to sto prije.

----------


## philipa

Da li dr.A. dozvoljava folikulometrije u drugom gradu?Iz Osijeka sam pa sam mislila raditi uzv ovdje dok baš nebudem morala u Zg.

----------


## Strašna

Na folikulometrije se ide gore kod njih. I ja sam svaki put putovala iz Požege, svaki drugi dan. A neke cure si riješe u ZG i smještaj za te dane.

----------


## orhideja.

*strašna* ti je dobro rekla (susjede smo -ja sam iz N.G.također putovala)
na VV ne priznaju druge nalaze, (obične nalaze,a kamo li uzv) a moraš doći gore kako bi sam dokt vidio stanje i po njemu tempirao terapiju i sve ostalo....sretno

----------


## NINA30

Jel može pomoć!???U ponedjeljak trebam doći izvaditi hormone i suprug spermiogram. Što treba biti na uputnici A2 ili A3? A za pregled A1 ili A2?

----------


## hrki

> Jel može pomoć!???U ponedjeljak trebam doći izvaditi hormone i suprug spermiogram. Što treba biti na uputnici A2 ili A3? A za pregled A1 ili A2?


Za pregled ti vrijedi i A1 i A2;za vađenje hormona A3;tak sam ja imala i bilo je sve ok.Za spermiogram ti ne znam,pa će ti se javiti neka cura sa provjerenom informacijom ( ali ja ti mislim da i dr.koji ti daje uputnicu to sigurno zna).

----------


## žužy

I za s-gram treba A3.

----------


## sladja01

Moze informacija ako netko zna...prije par dana sam zvala VV da bi se narucila na prvi pregled pa su mi rekli da zovem 1dc pa ce me naruciti 8-9dc...jel imala koja takav slucaj da je taj dan kada je imala prvi pregled uspjela i muza naruciti za spermiogram ili se ipak duze ceka? I jel se tamo dugo ceka za vadenje hormona?
Hvala

----------


## bubekica

Kad nazoves 1dc reci im da bi htjeli i sgram tad obavit. Hormone vadis 3-5dc i icuci ciklus ti budu kod doktora. Ako zelis pozuriti stvari mozes 3-5dc vaditi hormone kao vanjski, onda budu gotovi za 10 dana.

----------


## sladja01

Hvala  :Smile:  bas cu pitati. A sta za hormone se znaci ne narucuje ili?

----------


## bubekica

Narucuje se ako vadis kao vanjski, isto zoves 1dc.

----------


## ninanina35

Evo i ja sam nova tu! Naime..imam 35 god.rodila sam prije 18 i pol..zatrudnjela doslovno u 5 min.:  :Grin:  Al sad nikako..bez zaštite 5 god.(nije isti parter)napravila hsg..lijevi jajovod neprohodan a desni li-la..tako da smo se odlučili za VV..bili na prvom pregledu ovaj mj.24.og,spermiogram od dragog super i moramo na IVF...sljedeći mj.idemo ponovo 3-5 dan ciklusa..dragi opet na spermiogram a ja valjda na vađenje onih hormona ili tako nešto..ciklusi su mi uredni..svi brisevi isto tako..papa test ok.(sve sam to donjela dr.Alebiću i sliku sa hsg-a) Sad mene zanima kad bi mi mogli krenut u postupak? To vjerojatno ovisi kakvi će mi bit nalazi ili? malo sam napeta oko svega toga...pa da me malo ohrabrite..pusa svima!  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Dobrodosla! Jel vam alebic dao za izvaditi markere za hepatitis, hiv i sifilis? Ako nije, bude iduci put. Ako ti nalazi budu ok, ne vidim razloga zasto  ne biste mogli ciklus iza u postupaj. Sretno!

----------


## ninanina35

da..u ponedjeljak idemo to vaditi ..rekao je da možemo to obaviti i tu u Varaždinu...hvala!! čitala sam malo postove ...a kako ti bubekica napreduješ? želim sreću apsolutno svima!

----------


## bubekica

ja cekam jos neke nalaze, onda na VV na konzultacije i vrlo vjerojatno histeroskopiju, buduci su svi nalazi uredni.

----------


## 123beba

ninanina, idući put kad dođeš ćeš vaditi hormone, a onda ćeš se opet javiti 1 dc da bi došla 3 dc i tada, ako su hormoni ok, možete u postupak... barem je nama tako bilo... nažalost, moji nisu bili pa se sve malo produžilo, no isplatilo se... SRETNO!

----------


## 123beba

joj, sorry, smotana sam... vidim da je bubekica već sve napisala  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

dama je tak krasna da ti nitko nece zamjerit duplanje postova  :Kiss:

----------


## hrki

> da..u ponedjeljak idemo to vaditi ..rekao je da možemo to obaviti i tu u Varaždinu...hvala!! čitala sam malo postove ...a kako ti bubekica napreduješ? želim sreću apsolutno svima!


Naravno da to možeš izvaditi u Vž,ali moj savjet ti je da prije provjeriš dal imaju reagensa za pretrage koje ti trebaš.Naime zadnje vrijeme dosta često se dešavalo da reagensa nije bilo i za nalaze za navedene pretrage čekalo se je po nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## špelkica

> enterokok je anaerobna bakterija (zivi u uvjetima bez kisika - u debelom crijevu) i otkriva se brisom na anaerobe.


Draga Bubi, mali ispravak; Enterococc nije anaerobna bakterija, u cerviksu se ne traže anaerobi (iako to neki doktori napišu).

----------


## bubekica

> Draga Bubi, mali ispravak; Enterococc nije anaerobna bakterija, u cerviksu se ne traže anaerobi (iako to neki doktori napišu).


Ajde daj neki izvor u kojem to pise.

----------


## bubekica

Sad sam i ja nasla - fakultativni anaerob, znaci moze i s kisikom, ali odakle ti ova info za briseve?

----------


## Mury

Sada sam totalno zbunj.....buduci privatno radim briseve cerviksa,jel mi dovoljno radit samo aerobe?Bestije koje me muce su: e coli,enterokok i klebsiella.Ako radim i aerobe i anaerobe,bris je duplo skuplji  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Mury pa napravi samo areobe, kad su te do sad samo one mucile, pa kad ih rijesis, lako napravis i anaerobe.. Jesi bila na antibiotiku? Jesi pronala sa nekim prirodnim "lijekovima"?

----------


## Mury

Znaci,ove “moje“ bestije su sve aerobne?Strah me napravit samo aerobe,i nalaz bude npr.cist,a u biti u meni bude i neki anaerob....pa krenem u postupak s nekim anaerobom koji ce mi opet unistit zivit :Sad: .A jesam ga zakompl.Da skratim.jesu li: e coli,enterokok i klebsiella pneumonia svi aerobi???

----------


## ljube

> Da skratim.jesu li: e coli,enterokok i klebsiella pneumonia svi aerobi???


Da, svi su aerobi, Escherichia coli, Klebsiella pneumoniae su gram-negativni aerobi, a Enterococcus faecalis je gram-pozitivni aerob.

----------


## bubekica

*Mury* ja se oko ove teme ne bih pouzdala na napisano na forumu, mislim da se nitko od nas ovdje ne razumije dovoljno u uzgoj bakterija... to treba mikrobiologe pitati.
na internetu recimo za E. faecalis pise da je fakultativni anaerob, sto bi znaci da ce narasti i na podlozi za aerobe. 

zasto onda rade bris aerobi/anaerobi? i jos cekam odgovor od spelkice...

nisam o ovom nikad razmisljala.

----------


## frka

Mury, a zašto radiš briseve privatno? pa koji soc gin bi ti ih odbio napraviti nakon svega što ste prošli? ako imaš takvog, mijenjaj ga. nema smisla trošiti toliku lovu na briseve na koje ionako imaš pravo. meni ih moj napravi kad god tražim - ne pada mu napamet odbiti me nakon svega.

----------


## ninanina35

Hvala vam drage moje od srca!Sad jedva čekam slj.mj.da odem gore! E da mi je netko rekao da ću jedva čekat odlazak kod ginekologa ..rekla bi mu da je totalno lud!!  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube

> *Mury* ja se oko ove teme ne bih pouzdala na napisano na forumu, mislim da se nitko od nas ovdje ne razumije dovoljno u uzgoj bakterija... to treba mikrobiologe pitati.
> na internetu recimo za E. faecalis pise da je fakultativni anaerob, sto bi znaci da ce narasti i na podlozi za aerobe. 
> 
> zasto onda rade bris aerobi/anaerobi? i jos cekam odgovor od spelkice...
> 
> nisam o ovom nikad razmisljala.


Rod Enterococcus spada u streptokoke serološke skupine D, on je aerob, ali nije obligatni pa može nastaviti rast i u odustvu kisika (zato fakultativni anaerob). 

Bris cerviksa se radi na aerobe, Chlamydiu, Ureaplasmu i Mycoplasmu.

----------


## bubekica

hvala *ljube*, mikobiologiju sam polagala 2003-e, ishlapilo.
i kuzim ovo s fakultativni, obligatni, samo sam se krivo izrazila, enterococcusu je draze s kisikom, al moze i bez  :Smile: 
meni svaki put pisu i anaerobe. i u betaplusu su mi tak pisali, u croatia osiguranju...

----------


## špelkica

> Sad sam i ja nasla - fakultativni anaerob, znaci moze i s kisikom, ali odakle ti ova info za briseve?


Radila i privatno i državno u zdravstvu tak da znam iz pouzdanih izvora

----------


## bubekica

> Radila i privatno i državno u zdravstvu tak da znam iz pouzdanih izvora


hoves redi da je bris na anaerobe cisto uzimanje para?

----------


## špelkica

Po meni da, ali neću sad izazvat raspravu

----------


## špelkica

[QUOTE=bubekica;2564864]hvala *ljube*, mikobiologiju sam polagala 2003-e, ishlapilo.QUOTE]
Ja isto!

----------


## Mury

Cure,hvala!!!Sada sam pametnija.Radit cu samo aerobe,jer mi ionako uvijek pise aerobna kultura jednaka anaerobnoj.Privatno idem iz prakticnih razloga,zbog ne kasnjenja na posao,a moja gin.mi bez problema napravi briseve,samo ih moram sama nositi na mikrobiologiju...da sam bar tu gin.imala proslu trudnocu,nego sam imala debila kojeg sam tek nedavno uspjela promijeniti.Clamidiju, ureaplasmiu...ne radim sada privatno,jer s tim bestijama sreca nikada nisam imala problema!!!

----------


## špelkica

Sretno Mury! Razmisli o jačanju imuniteta promjenom prehrane, vitamninima, itd. Bakterije ti danas već znaju biti otporne na antibiotike i onda se vrtimo u krug

----------


## NINA30

Cure hvala vam na odgovorima!!

----------


## Zodijak

Ja sam krenula sa Klomifenima i pretesko ih podnosim...moji nalazi su odlicni, suprug malcice steka, ali nista strasno, pa krecemo sa aih, ali ako prezivim ove Klomifene...Iskreno ne znam kako žene prezive nesto jace od toga....

----------


## arlena

> Ja sam krenula sa Klomifenima i pretesko ih podnosim...moji nalazi su odlicni, suprug malcice steka, ali nista strasno, pa krecemo sa aih, ali ako prezivim ove Klomifene...Iskreno ne znam kako žene prezive nesto jace od toga....


He he sretno zodijak  :Smile:   prezivjet ces!! I meni je stimulacija klomifenom ostala u gorem sijecanju al nekako mislim da je to subjektivo jer stalno osluskujes jel se sta desava u tvom tijelu  :Smile:

----------


## piki

> Ja sam krenula sa Klomifenima i pretesko ih podnosim...moji nalazi su odlicni, suprug malcice steka, ali nista strasno, pa krecemo sa aih, ali ako prezivim ove Klomifene...Iskreno ne znam kako žene prezive nesto jace od toga....


Nešto jače od "klomifena" (a sve je jače!) ja sam osobno puno lakše podnosila i bilo mi je skroz OK, a klomifeni su me ubijali. Bez brige, brzo će proći samo da bude uspješno!

----------


## Zodijak

Hvala Vam :Smile: , da znam da je sve ostalo puno jace, tim vise me je strah...jer i ovo pretesko podnosim..

----------


## NINA30

Do koliko sati je potrebno doći ukoliko se vade hormoni i daje uzmorak za spermiogram? Sestra mi nije ništa rekla a vidim da su neki napisali da je potrebno doći do 8:30. Čini mi se nekako kasno bojim se da ne zakasnim.

----------


## žužy

NINA,mislim da nemrete fulati ako dođete oko 8,lako pričekate.I nas je to brinulo,pa smo došli i prije 8...i MM-a su odma zvali čim sam predala up.

----------


## nada0007

> Nada, za tu bakteriju ti tvoj primarni doktor daje terapiju, rijesi to sto prije.


dobila sam od primarnog liječnika i vec popila jednu dozu...sad cekamo dr.A.

----------


## TinaH

Curke može pomoć..sutra mi je 3dc i idem gore kod doktorice na pregled a zadnji put mi je rekla da kad dodem da vadim krv za inzulin, glukozu i prolaktin profil imam uputnicu a3 pa me zanima dali se za to narucujem?
I na prvoj stranici citam brojeve pa pise broj za narucivanje kod doktora A dali na taj broj zovem i za doktoricu?  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

koji dan bude transfer ako je u pitanju samo 1 js.

----------


## bubekica

> Curke može pomoć..sutra mi je 3dc i idem gore kod doktorice na pregled a zadnji put mi je rekla da kad dodem da vadim krv za inzulin, glukozu i prolaktin profil imam uputnicu a3 pa me zanima dali se za to narucujem?
> I na prvoj stranici citam brojeve pa pise broj za narucivanje kod doktora A dali na taj broj zovem i za doktoricu?


imas li i a2 za pregled?
mislim da si se za ovo trebala naruciti, ali sad je za to kasno, pokusaj to sutra na licu mjesta rijesiti - vjerujem da ce ti izaci u susret.
broj za narucivanje je isti kao za doktora, tako je.

*nova21* 2-i dan od punkcije, eventualno 3-i (?)

----------


## TinaH

[QUOTE=bubekica;2566244]imas li i a2 za pregled?
mislim da si se za ovo trebala naruciti, ali sad je za to kasno, pokusaj to sutra na licu mjesta rijesiti - vjerujem da ce ti izaci u susret.
broj za narucivanje je isti kao za doktora, tako je.



Hvala bubekica, zvala sam ih narucila sam se za pregled imam a2...pitala me sestra jel trebam vaditi krv ja rekla sta treba i onda je rekla da dodem s uputnicom za pregled i za vadit krv u 8 sati..znaci nemoram zvat jos i za krv.  :Smile: 
Mene jedino muci i stalno razmisljam o tom pregledu 3dc pa tad jos imam M pa mi to nekak neugodnu..mislim si bit ce krvi do koljena..hahahaha :D

----------


## bubekica

odlicno, se si rijesila!
a za pregled s M ne brini, sve idemo tako...

----------


## Anci272

Za pregled 3dc kada treba doci? Cini mi se da mi je sestra rekla da dodjem oko 10h, a u prijasnjim postovima sam procitala da neke cure dolaze oko 8h. Sad ne znam jesam sestru dobro razumjela.

----------


## nova21

Izgleda da sam u subotu gore, žužy jesi ti dobila? Naručila si se

----------


## bubekica

> Za pregled 3dc kada treba doci? Cini mi se da mi je sestra rekla da dodjem oko 10h, a u prijasnjim postovima sam procitala da neke cure dolaze oko 8h. Sad ne znam jesam sestru dobro razumjela.


u 8 dolaze oni koji rade spermiogram i vade krv.

----------


## Vaki

> Za pregled 3dc kada treba doci? Cini mi se da mi je sestra rekla da dodjem oko 10h, a u prijasnjim postovima sam procitala da neke cure dolaze oko 8h. Sad ne znam jesam sestru dobro razumjela.


Dolaziš u 10 h, kad se doktor/doktorica vrate iz sale. Kasnije ćeš na ultrazvuke u 8 h.

----------


## Anci272

Cure, puno hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

nova,danas sam trebala dobiti i naručiti se al ništ..vjerojatno sutra.

----------


## nova21

a ja se bila malo preračunala, danas mi je zadnji duphaston, pa mislim da sam u subotu gore

----------


## Argente

luna2, brisala sam ti post i odgovor jer si isto pitanje postavila i na Odbrojavanju. Zato i imamo forum podijeljen na teme.

----------


## Mala28

imam pitanje..
bila sam u 12mj na vv i trebala sam u 1 mj na kontrolu,vaditi hormone i mm spermio ali nisam obavila pregled jer je dr bio na godisnjem, prvi dan nakon g.o. je meni bio 7 dc i nisu me htjeli primiti jer mora biti 3dc.
i da zovem slj.ciklus
danas mi je 1 dc i zvala sam..pretpostavljala da idem na vv u subotu na 3dc i kaze mi sestra ne da dodjem u ponedjeljak na.5 dc?!
skupili smo sve nalaze i samo cekamo nalaz spermija..i nadala sam se da cemo krenuti sa postupcima ili necime..i sad neznam uopce kaj da mislim

----------


## bubekica

Zao mi je sto nemas srece, izgleda da nema doktora petak/subota... 5dc je prekasno za kretanje u stimulaciju pa cete morati cekati iduci ciklus  :Sad: 
Ako je planirana inseminacija ili prirodnjak, to je izvedivo. Sretno u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Mala28

a super...neznam kaj je planirano..sa svim nalazima trebam doci na dogovor
 :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

sve ces saznati za par dana, ali bolje se pripremi na jos malo cekanja  :Love: 

*zuzy* sretno danas!

----------


## mari80

Drage cure, mene zanima kakvu stimulaciju je vama dr. Alebic preporučio za prvi ivf postupak... Ja uskro krecem u postupak pa sam htjela razmisliti o onome sto bi mi eventualno mogao predloziti...na AIH sam isla s femarom i klomifenom i svaki put bi imala 3 folikula, međutim neuspjesno. je li de. pita nas za misljenje.. Ja zivim daleko od zg i najradje bi neki polustimulirani postupak (jel to ukljucuje recimo femaru i jos neke liejkove??)... eto nadam se da me mozete malo vise informirati sto mogu ocekivati u prvom ivf postupku.-...

----------


## mari80

i jos sam vidjela u nalazu dr. alebica sto mi je dao zadnji put, osim sto piše znači da se javim 3 dan ciklusa, s uputnicom D1. piše i sljedeća rečenica ' pripremiti na tetraborat vag.' sto to znači curke nikad cula??

----------


## bubekica

*mari80* natri tetraborat kupis u ljekarni na VV, kreces s njima ukoliko krenete u postupak - to su vaginalete koje sluze dezinfekciji rodnice.
polustimulacije je femara/klomifen + malo pikanja  :Smile: 
a zasto polustimulirani, a ne puna stimulacija? a sto ce ti doktor predloziti, to nitko ne moze predvidjeti.

----------


## KLARA31

i ja ću uskoro na prvi pregled kod dr.Alebića,jel mi može netko objasnit što znači A1 i A2,rečeno mi je da donesem uputnicu da to piše

----------


## bugaboo

Mi smo danas bili na 1. konzultacijama, MM dao uzorak za spermiogram, ja popricala s dr. i pregledao me. Ja sam imala A1 uputnicu, MM je imao A3 za spermio. Nalaz spermiograma bio gotov dok sam ja dosla na red.

----------


## bubekica

A1 je uputnica za prvi, a A2 za kontrolni pregled.

----------


## ivica_k

> Mi smo danas bili na 1. konzultacijama, MM dao uzorak za spermiogram, ja popricala s dr. i pregledao me. Ja sam imala A1 uputnicu, MM je imao A3 za spermio. Nalaz spermiograma bio gotov dok sam ja dosla na red.


Nisam dugo bila na ovoj temi, ali ovo sto si napisala me se bas dojmilo...nekada (2008/2009) se nalaz sgrama na vv-u cekao tjednima, da ne kazem mjesecima...kad se samo sjetim, uff!

----------


## Šiškica

Ovo je blic nalaz spermiograma , samo osnovne stvari to nisu oni detaljni nalazi na tri strane koje su  također prolazile kroz ruke endokrinologa koji je na njih pisao i  svoje mišljenje..

KOliko sam skužila  sad  svima naprave ovaj prvi nalaz, pa ak je manje- više ok, ne šalju ih dalje ak nije dobar onda se ide dalje na obradu.

I MM je isto prvi puta dao sgram na VV-u 2008 nalaz je bio gotov za dva mjeseca , imao je tri strane i mišljenje endokrinologa a sad kad smo se ponovo vratili gore napravili su mu samo ovaj kratki nalaz.

----------


## bubekica

Cekalo se toliko dugo jer je spermiogram isao i okviru androloske obrade - koliko primijecujem to se vise ne radi. Zasto, ne znam, a nisam sigurna ni da bih rekla da je to bas pozitivno, iako je dobra strana to sto se spermiogram dobiva znatno brze...

----------


## bubekica

Siskice, znas nekog da je poslan nedavno andrologu zbog losijeg nalaza? Jel netko zna dal dr. Peros jos radi preglede?

----------


## Šiškica

bibekice neznam nikoga, to sam napisala jer mi je to logično!!
MM je nalaz ( iz 10 mj.) bio jedan od najbolji od ovih desetak izvađenih na VV-u od 2008 god. i zapravo nikada ga nisu slali na daljnju obradu tak da mi nismo mjerodavni za to koa je procedura kad je loš sgram!!

Ja se razmišljam da krenem ispočetka endokrinologu na VV-u( pošto sam papire s Rebra izgubila)a nemam pojma ni tko su ni kakvi su!!
Idući tjedan ću vidjeti kakvi su detaljni nalazi štitnjače pa u istraživanje što i kako dalje!!

----------


## nada0007

Radi dr.Peroš. Mi smo prije nego smo krenuli dr.A. bili kod njega tj. M. On je otišao najprije na preglede. Obrada je trajala nekih 4 mjeseca. Naprije je obavio spermiogram, onda ultrazvuk dopera, pa testosteroni i onda nas je dr. Peroš uputio na dr. A. jer po nalazima mogučnost za prirodnjak je 2% ravno čudu. Još je M dao jedan uzorak koji će me čekati kod dr.A. u ponedjeljak. Ja idem gore jer mi je 5 dc. eto mi smo na taj način krenuli. I kad je dr.A. vidio  nalaze odmah je rekao da idemo u neki postupak a kako sam ja bila malo više uzbuđena ne mogu se sjetit kaj je rekao.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bugaboo

Nakon jucerasnjeg spemiograma dr. je rekao da nema potrebe vise ponavljati nalaz, to je i dalje za ICSI. 

Ono sto mi malo nema smisla je da MM i ja moramo prvo vaditi krv u Petrovoj za HIV i hepatitis, a tek onda ja zovem 1DC da se narucim za vadjenje hormona? U prijasnjim postupcima smo to radili neposredno pred sam postupak tj. bilo je bitno da imamo te nalaze prije postupka.

Ima li netko info mogu li se ti markeri vaditi bilo gdje u ZG osim u Petrovoj? Sad po novom se tamo narucuje, a ne bih htjela gubiti vrijeme...

----------


## KLARA31

bubekica hvala na odgovoru,ja se nadam da sam dobro skužila na jednoj uputnici da piše A1 i A2, a ne na dvije...
super za brzinski spermiogram

----------


## žužy

*KLARA31*,kad dolaziš k doktoru,moraš imati jednu uputnicu za sebe,a gore piše šifra A1 ili A2,vrijedi bilo koja.Piše ti samo jedna šifra.
To je samo za tebe i tvoj pregled.

----------


## bugaboo

Jucer sam na 1. pregledu bila sa uputnicom A1, a drugi put kad dodjem mi pise da treba uputnica A2. To je i bubekica jucer napisla, A1 je za 1. pregled, A2 je za kontrolni pregled.

----------


## žužy

> Jucer sam na 1. pregledu bila sa uputnicom A1, a drugi put kad dodjem mi pise da treba uputnica A2. To je i bubekica jucer napisla, A1 je za 1. pregled, A2 je za kontrolni pregled.


Eto,ja sam jučer na pregled išla sa A1 i nitko nije komentiral.Mislim da je bitno da je A.

----------


## nova21

pomoć, danas mi je 3 dan od prestanka korištenja duphastona, počelo je ići malo krvi sa sluzi (ne toliko da ima na ulošku), trebamo u postupak sad. neznam da brojim danas 1 dc ili šta??? Inače mi je tek 3 dan onak poštenski

----------


## serenity1

a ja se nadam da o tome necu morat razmisljat. od sutra sam na klomifenima,idemo u drugi aih i mora biti veliki +++++  :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

dobila sam stvari jutros i trebala nazvat da se naručim za 8.dc, nitko se nejavlja,zauzeto stalno zapravo,vikendom ne rade?
šta je sa punkcijama i transferima koji zapadnu na vikend?

----------


## bubekica

> dobila sam stvari jutros i trebala nazvat da se naručim za 8.dc, nitko se nejavlja,zauzeto stalno zapravo,vikendom ne rade?
> šta je sa punkcijama i transferima koji zapadnu na vikend?


Ako dobis u subotu, ides gore u ponedjeljak bez narucivanja.
Subotom se radi, nedjeljom ne.

----------


## nada0007

Drage  moje čitam o gđa. s 3.kata i sad sam u nedoumici. Ja u ponedjeljak vadim hormone gore ali idem sama jer MM radi. Dali ću morati onda ponovo dolaziti s njim ili mogu to obaviti i bez njega???? Malo nam je problem jer nismo iz Zg. Molim vas odgovor...

----------


## mona22

> dobila sam stvari jutros i trebala nazvat da se naručim za 8.dc, nitko se nejavlja,zauzeto stalno zapravo,vikendom ne rade?
> šta je sa punkcijama i transferima koji zapadnu na vikend?


probaj nazvati u ponedeljak  i samo reci koji ti je dan i što trebaš mislim da neće biti problema jer ti je prvi dan bio u subotu jer danas su gore samo sestre i doktor

----------


## žužy

*nada*,ne treba TM ići s tobom,niti na vađenje hormona,niti po popis potrebnih papira za postupak.

----------


## nada0007

> *nada*,ne treba TM ići s tobom,niti na vađenje hormona,niti po popis potrebnih papira za postupak.


Odmah mi je lakše..Hvalati na brzom odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Odmah mi je lakše..Hvalati na brzom odgovoru


Ali se treba pojaviti za spermiogram,ako to več nije obavil,to ti ipak ne možeš bez njega.. :Laughing:

----------


## nova21

ja sam u ponedjeljak gore, danas je krenulo kako treba. od ponedjeljka smo u postupku

----------


## bubekica

ima koga gore u utorak?  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

> ja sam u ponedjeljak gore, danas je krenulo kako treba. od ponedjeljka smo u postupku


Super, sretno! Onda se vidimo, imam kontrolu u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Ajvi

I ja sam sutra gore.
(Vaki? Punkcija u subotu, ja 9, ti 13?)

----------


## Mala28

i ja sam sutra gore

----------


## Vaki

> I ja sam sutra gore.
> (Vaki? Punkcija u subotu, ja 9, ti 13?)


Tako je! Nadam se da ćemo imati dosta smrzlića. Meni je jučer bilo jako loše, ali tek kad sam stigla kući. Kako si ti?

----------


## bubekica

> Tako je! Nadam se da ćemo imati dosta smrzlića. Meni je jučer bilo jako loše, ali tek kad sam stigla kući. Kako si ti?


Ako se dobro sjecam tebi su najavili odgodjenj transfer, jel se plan promijenio?
Preporucam ti da mirujes u lezecem polozaju, izbjegavaj sjedenje, imala si jako reakciju pa postoji rizik od hiperstimulacije. Ako imas pitanja, slobodno mi se javi na pp.

----------


## nova21

ja sam tek poslije 10 gore, nemogu ranije

----------


## Vaki

Bubi - plan je isti, transfer je tek u 4. mjesecu. Ne vjerujem da će sutra promijeniti odluku jer se stvarno loše osjećam. Nije da me boli, nego mi je baš mučno...
Nova21- onda sam ja već odavno gotova...

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, jel jos uvijek na VV traze neke papire prije samog postupka, nekako mi je ostalo u uhu od prije kad sam vas citala da treba neke izjave ovjeravati kod javnog biljeznika?  :Unsure: 

Nadam se da sam nesto krivo shvatila :Confused:

----------


## Strašna

Da, još uvijek ide ovjera kod javnog bilježnika...

----------


## bugaboo

> Da, još uvijek ide ovjera kod javnog bilježnika...


A kvragu, a sta se to ovjerava? Htjela bih sto je moguce prije sve obaviti da nema prepreke za postupak.

----------


## Ajvi

> A kvragu, a sta se to ovjerava? Htjela bih sto je moguce prije sve obaviti da nema prepreke za postupak.


Ako si prvi put gore, treba ti vjenčani list, kopije osobnih i kod jb ovjereni pristanak na postupak. Prvi put mi je taj papir dala soc. radnica nakon razgovora koji isto na vv ide po defaultu, a drugi put su mi ga dale sestre.

----------


## mg1975

> ima koga gore u utorak?


bubi sretno sutra, da ti konačno krene.

----------


## Strašna

> A kvragu, a sta se to ovjerava? Htjela bih sto je moguce prije sve obaviti da nema prepreke za postupak.


Ja ovjeravam taj pristanak na postupak....košta oko 95,00kn.

----------


## sladja01

Ja čekam da dobijem mengu,svaki čas treba doći  :Smile:  pa da zovem gore da me naruče na prvi pregled....a jel se mora ovjeriti i vjenčani i kopije osobne ili samo taj pristanak na postupak ?

----------


## bubekica

Sve ce ti reci na prvom pregledu, i dati popis dokumenata.

----------


## sladja01

zato jedva čekam da dodem na taj prvi pregled  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Mi smo bili na prvom pregledu prosli tjedan i ni rijeci o tome. Idem za cca 3 tjedna opet pa cu bas pitati.

----------


## Mala28

ja sam danas bila gore, i dogovoren je za slj. ciklus aih i klomići i danas sam bila kod pravnice i dobila te papire.
koliko sam skužila dobivaju se prije samog postupka

----------


## kleopatra

pozdrav cure , kakav je princip kod folikulometrija ... kak se naručuje ... tj od koliko kreću pregledi , dali se ide po redu ko je kak došao ili ? pitam zbog posla , da ne uzimam slobodne dane za to ?  hvala vam ! i ja sam prošli tj bila na prvom pregledu kod dr. A

----------


## kika222

Kleopatra ako prije dođeš prije si na redu, ja sam znala doći oko 7 pa bi bila među prvima  :Smile:  
Isto kao i na SD, daš uputnicu sestri  kad dođeš..Što se naručivanja tiče za fm ga nema, dođeš koji dan ti dr veli i čekaš...
Sretno ti bilo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mari80

Curke,

imam osjecaj da cu mengu dobiti u petak po nekoj racunici, onda mi 3 dan ciklusa pada na nedelju, a ovaj mjesec bi trebali krenuti u ivf postupak, doktor treba odrediti s kojim ljekovima. jel bolje onda da dodjem 2 dan ciklusa u subotu, jel moze tako, pretpostavljam da je 4 dan  (ponedjeljak) prekasno?? ajme drugi dan mi je najgori kad menga krene, ne znam kak cu se popeti na onaj stol za pregled  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## kika222

I ja sam ti zadnji postupak došla drugi dc u subotu.. Grozno je ali dr je već naviknut..Samo nazovi u petak!! Sretno!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 123beba

Mari, 4dc je svakako prekasno... Ideš gore 2 dc i to je to... Tako sam i ja bila subotom pa sam dobila sve lijekove i počela se pikati u nedjelju... Sretno!!!

Bubi, javi što kaže dr! Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

veli histeroskopija (pokusavam dogovoriti) i iduci ciklus stimulirani!
i konacno i meni pise pripremiti na tetraborat  :Laughing:  mislila sam da sam posebna  :Laughing:

----------


## nova21

ja nisam dobila nikakve vaginalete a pikalica sam

----------


## bubekica

> ja nisam dobila nikakve vaginalete a pikalica sam


nisam ni ja prva 2 puta. nitko to ne daje osim VV.

----------


## Anci272

Bubekica, gdje ćeš ići na histeroskopiju? Da li ju rade u Vuk Vrhovcu?

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica, gdje ćeš ići na histeroskopiju? Da li ju rade u Vuk Vrhovcu?


ne rade na VV, nego na Merkuru, pokusat cu tamo, javim kad cu imati vise informacija.

----------


## Anci272

Prije dvije godine sam i ja bila na histeroskopiji (zbog polipa endometrija), ali nažalost zbog gužve na poslu si nisam mogla priuštiti izostajanje par dana s posla pa sam otisla privatno. Prevagnulo je sto oni rade ambulantnu histeroskopiju kod koje sam odmah nakon zahvata koji je trajao možda 20-tak minuta mogla otici na posao, a i nije bilo anestezije. Ipak s obzirom na cijenu danas bi svakako izabrala bolničko liječenje.

----------


## sladja01

Danas sam zvala VV jer mi je 1DC...i naruceni smo 21.2. u 10h...ja na prvi pregled kod dr.Alebića a muž na spermiogram  :Smile:  tako da jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

I meni je danas 1dc, u petak sam gore na dogovoru :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nova21

ja se još sutra pikam i u subotu sam gore, nadam se da će biti nešto ovaj put

----------


## Vaki

Tako je lijepo krenulo, a onda raspad sistema! Od 13 stanica, 6 je bilo nezrelo, a 7 ih se oplodilo. 5 ih je stalo u razvoju već drugi dan (u pravilu se to ne događa prije trećeg dana), a samo 2 su dogurala do 5-tog dana. Sada imamo samo dvije blastice koje čekaju da dođem po njih u četvrtom mjesecu... Malo me frka hoće li preživjeti odmrz.

----------


## kika222

Draga vaki, nadam se da će barem jedna od ove dvije biti dobitna :Smile:  sretno!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## serenity1

cure koje ste isle na aih,kolko ste jajnih stanice dobivale nakon klomifena? meni ovo drugi aih,prvi put sam ih imala 4.danas mi je dr.rekao da se ovaj ciklus bas nisam proslavila.tolko sam bila zbunjena da ga nisam ni pitala kolko ih ima. e sad mene zanima sto ako je samo jedna,dal se i dalje postupak nastavlja il se prekida???  :Sad:  jasno mi je da su sanse sa jednom js nikakve

----------


## bubekica

*serenity* mozda da probas na ovoj temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83628-inseminacija-2 ?
u kontektsu inseminacije (aih) ne mozemo pricati o jajnim stanicama nego o folikulima. za inseminaciju je dovoljan i jedan folikul, a na 4 folikula (ako su podjednake velicine) se najcesce prelazi na IVF.

----------


## mari80

> cure koje ste isle na aih,kolko ste jajnih stanice dobivale nakon klomifena? meni ovo drugi aih,prvi put sam ih imala 4.danas mi je dr.rekao da se ovaj ciklus bas nisam proslavila.tolko sam bila zbunjena da ga nisam ni pitala kolko ih ima. e sad mene zanima sto ako je samo jedna,dal se i dalje postupak nastavlja il se prekida???  jasno mi je da su sanse sa jednom js nikakve


Draga serenety, nista to sve zajedno puno ne znaci, ja sma svaki put imala 3 fiolikula odlicna kako ih je dr ocijenio, sve super od spermiogarma pa do mojih nalaza pa nula bodova tj  od 4 inseminacije 0 beba..tebi taj jedan moze biti zlata vrijedan... zato opusti se na kraju ce biti onako kako bude!!sretno ti!

----------


## mari80

ljudi ja cu poluditi od ovog silnog isčekivanja ja nikako da dobijem, a mora doci danas ili sutra... sto ako dodje u popodnevnim satima, hocu to racunati kao pravi dan, i zvati  vv da dodjem sutra ili da čekam ponedeljak... a kartu moram unaprijed bukirati... ajme i ovo je sve uzasan sres to isčekivanje da se vise krene u postupak... jel netko sutra ujutro gore na brdu?? jel netko naručen za sutra kod alebića?? sve me strah da dodjem a njega ne bude!!

----------


## bubekica

mari80, u koliko god sati da danas dobijes sutra si na VV. I ne brini ako nema doktora, primit ce te doktorica.

----------


## mari80

> mari80, u koliko god sati da danas dobijes sutra si na VV. I ne brini ako nema doktora, primit ce te doktorica.


bubekice kako ce mi ona odrediti kakvu stimulaciju tj ljekove da uzimam ako dr nema??znaci da zovem sestre, hoce se javit danas popodne ako budem zvala, ajme sva sam u strahu da cu morat cekat jos jedan mjesec... jel mogu se sutra pojavit oko 10 ?? ako moram biti u 8 moram nocas u 3 .30 na bus  :Sad:  pitat cu sestre!!

----------


## bubekica

Sestre su ti tamo do cca 15h, ako dobijes kasnije samo sutra dodjes bez najave i kazes da si dobila u petak popodne. Ja kad sam dolazila tako bez najave uvijek sam dosla gore u 8, sigurno je sigurno.
I bez brige, zna doktorica dati stimulaciju.

----------


## mari80

bubekice koliko kasnije, evo sad je podne i jos uvijek nista?? od kad da racunam prvi dan... do 18.00 ili od 22.00???

----------


## bubekica

ja sam jednom dobila u 21h i racunali smo kao 1dc. bolje da dodjes sutra gore prerano nego u ponedjeljak prekasno. samo mirno i polako.

----------


## mari80

sad sam zvala sestre na vv, ona mi je rekla da ako dobijem iza 20h da inda subotu računam kao prvi dan i da dodjem u pon... ako dobijem do 20h da onda kao danas racunam prvi dan, i da dodjem sutra do 10.00h .... dr. radi i sutra i u ponedeljak. Onaj papir sto mora biti ovjeren od javnog biljeznika (posto nisam stigla) mogu donijeti na drugi pregled, znaci ne odmah sutra !!!

----------


## bubekica

nadam se da si sad mirnija.

----------


## bubekica

> *sad sam zvala sestre na vv, ona mi je rekla da ako dobijem iza 20h da inda subotu računam kao prvi dan i da dodjem u pon... ako dobijem do 20h da onda kao danas racunam prvi dan, i da dodjem sutra do 10.00h .... dr. radi i sutra i u ponedeljak. Onaj papir sto mora biti ovjeren od javnog biljeznika (posto nisam stigla) mogu donijeti na drugi pregled, znaci ne odmah sutra !!!*


molim admine da ove info kelje na 1. str.

----------


## Ajvi

mari80, prošlu subotu je radila doktorica, što teoretski znači da bi ovu subotu gore mogao biti doktor. Iako, nje nije bilo u ponedjeljak i četvrtak pa je on radio duplu ambulantu pa će možda opet ona raditi subotu? Hm, trabunjam i nisam baš puno od pomoći, ali možeš biti mirna tko god da te primi - ljudi znaju svoj posao.

----------


## Ajvi

Vidim da si u međuvremenu sve sama saznala!
Sretno!

----------


## mari80

hvala, ioako onak nije bas bila sigurna koju uru reci od koje se broji prvi dan ciklusa, meni je zvucala dosta nesigurno... al sta sad nema druge, 20h ce biti granica određivanja prvog dana ciklusa.... svima sretno i da nam sv. valentin podari u ovoj godini pozitivne testice  :Smile:  poz svima

----------


## nova21

ja sam sutra na 1uzv nakon pikanja

----------


## kika222

Meni se endometrij nije odljuštio i bit ću na duphastonu prije sljedećeg ciklusa. Pitala sam ga za histerektomiju i opet ništa. Pokazala sam mu nalaz krvi i veli da je tsh 5,25 u redu. Za sve šta ga pitam veli da nema indikacija :Sad:   :Sad:  a meni ostala još dva postupka...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Histeroskopiju valjda, ne histerektomiju, puj-puj  :Smile: 
Nastavak diskusije o TSH premješten na istoimenu temu.

----------


## Strašna

Ako je pitala za histeroktomiju naravno da ju je odbio... :D Malo crnog humora, nadam se da neće zamjerit... (histeroktomija=odstranjivanje maternice, ako se ne varam!?)

Btw, ja sam u pon gore. Moja menga se udostojila doć po planiranom vremenu i eto me..

----------


## kika222

Da histeroskopiju :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kika222

Sretno ti strašna u postupku!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tamy79

Strašna i ja sam u pon. gore, Tada mi je osmi dc. Nadam se da folikulići napreduju.

----------


## Strašna

> Sretno ti strašna u postupku!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hvala, baš se radujem sad opet i jedva čekam  :Smile: 
Btw imaš pp.

----------


## nova21

da se javim, danas sam morala vadit krv i čekati da nalaz bude gotov dr nije zadovoljan,bio je u čudu izgleda da ne reagiram baš ni na puregone, povećao mi je puregon na 100UI, u utorak sam ponovo gore.

----------


## Anci272

Trebam pomoć, ne sjećam se što je sestra rekla za Utrogestan. :Rolling Eyes:  Da li se uzima i većer i jutro prije transfera? Ako da, da li isto ide vaginalno ili je bolje da ga popijem. Ne znam da li smeta kod transfera.

----------


## saan

Anci ja sam ga ujutro prije transfera popila iako su rekli da moze i vaginalno! Malo mi se vrtilo u glavi od njega :Smile:  
Sretno

----------


## Anci272

Hvala, saan  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Da Anci,sestra je rekla staviti utriće i to jutro na dan transfera.Al vjerojatno možeš popiti,mada bolje djeluju vaginalno..

----------


## Anci272

Hvala žužy. :Smile:  
Sjećam se da je sestra rekla da se može i popiti, (npr. ako idemo poslije transfera na posao), ali da obavezno nešto pojedemo prije da nam ne bi bilo muka. Ali sad čitam uputstva, i piše da se oralno obavezno mora popiti natašte. :Confused:

----------


## luna2

Bolje stavit ako i curka na dan transfera doktoru ne smeta a ima bolji ucinak tako je meni sestra rekla

----------


## Strašna

Na dan transfera se utrogestan stavlja vaginalno...ako netko baš ne može, može i popit, ali ima bolji učinak vaginalno valjda...

----------


## Anci272

A ništa, stavit ću ga onda vaginalno. Radije bih oralno, ali me frka da mi se ne zamanta dok vozim.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam prije putovala 3 sata do VV, ujutro bi se ustajala ranije, stavljala utrogestan, odlazela pol sata...dizala se, tuširala i onda kretala...Vozila se 3 sata :D

----------


## žužy

Tak i ja planiram,treba nam sat i pol do VV,probudit se ranije i stavit,odležat pa se spremit.
Kad dođete na razg. s biologom nakon punkcije,oko kolko sati to bude otprilike?Rekli nam oko 8,znači prije sale.

----------


## Anci272

Koliko sam ja skuzila iza 8 biologica te prozove i kaze koliko je oplođeno. Onda prvo u salu idu cure za punkciju, pa nakon toga one za transfer. Bar je tako bilo u petak kad sam ja bila na punkciji.

----------


## žužy

Tnx Anci.

----------


## sladja01

Ne znam ima li gdje posebna tema pa cu pitati ovdje...u petak prvi put dolazimo u vv, a kako nismo iz Zg, zanima me ima li neki parking u blizini bolnice jer je to svagdje problem. Hvala

----------


## Strašna

Huh parking je tamo vječni problem. Nema baš neki parking u sklopu bolnice pa se onda svi većinom guraju u onu uličicu...A tamo je prava lutrija pronać mjesto. Nadam se da će se netko javiti s konkretnijim info, da ti malo više pomogne. Ja uvijek idem busom, a muž kad ide...onda je tvrdoglavac koji se gura u toj uličici dok se ne ugura :D :D :D U svakom slučaju sretno!
Btw ima li ko sutra gore?

----------


## arlena

> Ne znam ima li gdje posebna tema pa cu pitati ovdje...u petak prvi put dolazimo u vv, a kako nismo iz Zg, zanima me ima li neki parking u blizini bolnice jer je to svagdje problem. Hvala


Mi uvijek parkiramo u toj ulicici gdje je bolnica,onako uz rub ceste uvijek se nadje mjesto a nemamo bas mali auto  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ili ulicica ili garaza na kvatricu pa pjeske 10min...

----------


## bubekica

Nije bas ulicica, ulica je  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Bome je ulica..nekad imamo sreće pa nađemo mjesto skroz kod bolnice,al uglavnom se sparkamo skroz gore,tak smo i skužili da nema dalje.Al sve u svemu još se nije desilo a da nije bilo mjesta,kuc,kuc,kuc.

----------


## sladja01

Uh,prvi put cemo doci ranije da proucimo okolicu bolnice  :Smile:  a nadam se da cemo i mi imati srece da ulovimo neko slobodno mjesto, ali parking na Kvatricu mi se ne cini los  :Smile:  tih desetak min nije puno za hodanje. Hvala vam svima, lakse je kada cujes savjete iz prve ruke  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

ja sam u utorak na VV na prvom pregledu,ajde mi recite od željezničkog kolodvora koliko se vozim i kojim tramvajem?

----------


## NINA30

Klara ja ti preporučam taxi 20kn i stane ti pred vrata bolnice.

----------


## KLARA31

hvala!

----------


## nova21

klara ja idem tramvajem 13 do kvaternikovog trga i onda gore na brdo, kraj konzuma gore ideš, a i ja sam ti u utorak gore dolazim vlakom

----------


## mari80

i ja sam konacno dobila u nedelju i to poprilično kasno, al sma to odlucila brojati kao prvi dan... tak da sam sutra ujutro na VV... Imam bus u 3.30 u noći i u zg na autobusnom sam u 7.15h!! Klara 31 i nova 21 kad ste vi u zg, da popijemo kavu u kantini bolnice ako ste isto rano gore, ja se ne zurim nazad, opet 4 sata vozikanja??

----------


## bubekica

Mari80, samo mali podsjetnik - nazovi danas sestre.

----------


## mari80

bas sam se mislila da ih nazovem da kazem da danas necu doci vec sutra!! idem odmah!!

----------


## KLARA31

:Smile:  vidimo se gore onda,ja iz Splita idem vlakom i idemo ja i muž, vlak dolazi u 6h tako da ćemo imat dosta vrimena do 10h,rekli su nam da prije ne triba doć,tako da ćemo bit će malo i šetat tamo okolo  :Smile: 
a poslije pregleda me kupi teta pa smo s njom do 22h- vlaka za natrag...

mari80 kako su meni govorili ginekolozi do 19h ako ne dobiješ to se ne broji kao prvi dan,nego je sljedeći dan 1dc

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene napokon...gore danas pregužva...
Na gonalima sam od danas...po 3  :Smile: Ovaj put bez Siofora i ičeg drugog za sad. U četvrtak prva FM.

----------


## mima235

Što se tiče određivanja 1dc sve što se dobije do ponoći je taj dan,a nakon drugi kako piše u kalendaru, tako mi je objasnio dr. A.

----------


## Strašna

Cure, ne znam kod bi s pitanjem pa evo tu. Jel netko od vas probao tražit kakav povrat novca ili nešto za ono ovjeravanje kod javnog bilježnika? Netko mi je stavio bubu u uho, a više ne znam ko.

----------


## nova21

od danas sam uz puregon dobila i orgalutran, jel ga netko koristio?

----------


## reny123

> Cure, ne znam kod bi s pitanjem pa evo tu. Jel netko od vas probao tražit kakav povrat novca ili nešto za ono ovjeravanje kod javnog bilježnika? Netko mi je stavio bubu u uho, a više ne znam ko.


Vjerojatno ja, kada sam napisala da sam trenutno u postupcima, da bih tražila povrat. Vodeći se logikom da su to troškovi postupka koji pokriva HZZO. Kao što imaš pravo i na povrat troškova prijevoza ako ispunjavaš uvjete kilometraže. 
Da li je itko od vas koji ste plaćali te ovjere tražio povrat?

----------


## KLARA31

Odusevljena doktorom Al. I sestre ljubazne. Puno vise kulture i strpljenja nego u St.
Moram doc vadit hormone 3dc. Muzev spermiog.ok

----------


## sara10

Klara31, nećeš se ljutit, al ja moram regairat na ovu tvoju rečenicu:" puno vise kulture i strpljenja nego u St", ne znam što ti to znači, ali ja sam prošla i Cito i Firule, za oba mjesta imam samo riječi hvale od dr-a, med. sestara, biologa i ostalog osoblja. I Cito i Firule. Baš sam friško iz postupka na Firulama, tj. jučer mi je bio transfer i imam tako jedno lijepo iskustvo dolje sa Firula, a ljubaznost i uslužnost i su na visokom nivou. Tako da ne bi htjela da se za ST šalju neki negativni "signali" što se tiče potpog. oplodnje jer ljudi se trude i obavljaju svoj posao najbolje što mogu.  Što sve sestra Z. na Firule pokriva, ta žena je zmaj, jedna jedina je sestra na humanoj, a uvijek osmijeh na licu, ljubazna i srdačna. Isto sve mislim i za Cito jer sam tamo imala 5 postupaka. 
Znamo da svi mi imamo različita isustva i možda si ti imala i neko neugodno iskustvo sa nekim dr.u St-u i  sl, al to ne znači da je tako generalno.
Klara želim ti uspjeh na VV-u za drugu bebu i nemoj zamjerit na ovom mom postu, ali mislim da sam realna i da u St-u nema nikave nekulture i neljubaznosti.

----------


## mari80

> Odusevljena doktorom Al. I sestre ljubazne. Puno vise kulture i strpljenja nego u St.
> Moram doc vadit hormone 3dc. Muzev spermiog.ok


 Klara jesi ti bila u nekojbez jaknici a suprug je imao crveni rusak na ledjima?? bas ste mi izgledali onak opušteno za razliku od mene  :Smile:

----------


## mari80

drage cure, jucer sam se vrtaila s VV, dobila sma terapiju 225 iu purgona, i jutros sma se prvi put piknula sama...s ad se brinem jesam li se ubola preblizu pupka( neka 2 cm od puka odmah sa strane) i jel se to primilo...uglavnom u petak i u subotu (6 i 7) dan ciklusa moram ponovno doci na ultrazvuk da vidi dr jel treba promijeniti/ prilagoditi terapiju... ja sam i jucer bila u panici, zeludac me je zabolio nogom kad sam korocila u čekaonicu. Dr mi je ponovio 3 puta da moram u labaratorij, al ja ga nekako nisam čula... pa me je onak uhvatio za ramena stisnuo par puta, i doslovno slovkao labaratorij i izveo me iz 'kancelarije'... to me malo ohrabrilo  :Smile:  međutim kad sam vidila ove cure sto su se vratile s punkcije, srce mi se opet spustilo u pete... mislim da cu s petka na sub ostati u zg, pa ak je netko gore ja sam slobodna za kavu  :Smile:  svima puno srece u postupcima i nadam se da ćemo ostvariti naše želje u pogledu trudnoca... :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

mari80, bez brige dobro si ubola. Uf bas te oprala panika, nemam savjeta za to, nadam se da ce te proci. Ponudila bih se za kavu, ali sam nazalost petak i subotu jako zauzeta...

----------


## Strašna

Ima netko sutra gore? Ja opet pohodim brdašce...  :Smile: 

*mari80* driž se! Samo hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

ja sam sutra gore

----------


## KLARA31

mari80 ne to nismo bili mi  :Smile:  ja u maslinasto zelenoj vesti do koljena. Jesi ti sa smedjom ispeglanom kosom do ramena,modra kosulja?
Sta te takva panika hvata,cega? Ja prije nisam mogla gledat kako mi vadi krv a na kraju sama davala injekc.sebi.Probaj gledat na to da si sretnica sta dodjes do transfera da se nesto nezakomplicira,pa da uopce nemos na postupke...

----------


## KLARA31

sara10 nezamjeram nista. Imala sam 5postupaka u Budimira,i 2ivf u cito i trudnocu vodila u Sparca.
Svasta bi mogla rec o humanoj na firulama,eto necu. 
A nazalost imala i neugodna iskustva sa sestrama s pedijatrije,a svi smo osjetljivi na djecu.

----------


## sara10

Draga Klara, razumijem te, kao što sam već napisala, svi imamo svoja iskustva bilo pozitivna, bilo negativna. Na koncu, moja si sugrađanka i želim ti uspjeh gdje god da ga ostvariš (a vidim da je za prvu tvoju srećicu zaslužan Cito). Sretno ti!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Odusevljena doktorom Al. I sestre ljubazne. Puno vise kulture i strpljenja nego u St.
> Moram doc vadit hormone 3dc. Muzev spermiog.ok


Već je Sara sve rekla na tvoj post,ja ću samo dodati da sam prošla 2 postupka na VV i 3 na Firule i ne vidim u čemu je kvaka sa kulturom i ljubaznošću u Splitu,sve je to slično ljudi rade i daju sve od sebe,meni su ok.Ne mogu reći da je VV nešto iznad jer sam kod njih uspjela,a za  Firule da su neljubazni i nekulturni jer kod njih ne uspijevam.Eto nemoj se ljutiti ali morala sam dati repliku,sretno ti i uspješno!

----------


## KLARA31

Koliko se ceka nalaz za AMH? I to moram vadit u V.V. iako u Splitu vadila prije 4mj

----------


## bubekica

> Koliko se ceka nalaz za AMH? I to moram vadit u V.V. iako u Splitu vadila prije 4mj


Nalaz ti bude u kartonu doktora, mislim da treba 10 dana da ga naprave ako vadis kao vanjski pacijent.

----------


## cvjet

Pozdrav svim curama i puno sreče želim svima,evo ja se spremam sljedeči mjesec za novi postupak na VV moj četvrti potupak nadam se posljedni nekako imam neki neevjerovatan osječaj da če sve ovog puta biti dobro,smješno al predosječam...Malo bi se nadopunila na temu Splita i VV oprostite cure al ja sam u cita imala jako jako loše iskustvo, ne sta se tiče stručnostit nego odnosa prema pacijentu,možda je to samo moje misljenje al za te novce trebali bi biti jako jako ljubazniji,samo provjte zamisliti kako je dr.Alebiču i svim sestrema..kad god sam došla ambulanta je bila prepuna...a oni tako ljubazni  i zato se ja uvjek vračam jer znam da je uz osmjeh sve lakšeee...

----------


## žužy

Cure koje ste si davale Decapeptyl nakon transfera,u kolko sati je to bilo?

----------


## KLARA31

bubekica hvala na odgov.to je i brzo
cvjet sretno! optimizam je jako bitan  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

> Cure koje ste si davale Decapeptyl nakon transfera,u kolko sati je to bilo?


Ja sam piknula ujutro oko 8, isto kad sam si pikala i stimulaciju.

----------


## žužy

Fala ti Ajvi  :Kiss:

----------


## sladja01

Opet ja sa pitanjem  :Smile:  posto sutra idem prvi put na vv,jel doktor radi pregled(10.dc) ili 
idem samo na razgovor?

----------


## tina_julija

Ako me sjecanje ne vara, samo je razgovor... Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

Meni je na prvom pregledu radio i uzv.

----------


## Šiškica

I meni . Logično je da te pogleda kad dođeš prvi puta  da vidi kakva je situacija s jajnicima i maternicom.

----------


## Šiškica

i da dobiješ cijelu hrpu pretraga za napraviti  :Grin: .

I kad ih napraviš i dođeš s nalazima onda dobiješ još koju pretragu i kad i to bude gotovo onda dogovaraš/ideš u postupak :Grin:

----------


## Šiškica

pripremi se na kojih 4 do 6 mj. pretraga i skupljanja nalaza :Yes: .. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> pripremi se na kojih 4 do 6 mj. pretraga i skupljanja nalaza.. Sretno


to nije uvijek bas tako, nekad traje i puno krace (otkako ne salje svu mukse dr. perosu na obradu).

----------


## sladja01

Uh,hvala cure, na pregled cu biti spremna, a i na cekanje kada to tako mora biti  :Smile:  i jedva cekam da krenem sa tim svim  :Smile:  javim se sutra sa svojom pricom.

----------


## KLARA31

meni je u uto bio 11dc i radio je i pregled,i mužu odmah sperm.i bio nalaz za uru vremena

----------


## Strašna

Meni danas gonali smanjeni na dva komada. Još danas sam dobila 3, od sutra po 2 i u subotu sam opet gore. Desni jajnik slabo reagira, na lijevom ima dosta...i svi jednako rastu. (danas je bio 6dc)

----------


## Mala28

> pripremi se na kojih 4 do 6 mj. pretraga i skupljanja nalaza.. Sretno


ne mora biti..ovisi sto od nalaza se ima prije dolaska na VV
ja sam prvi pregled na VV obavila u 12.mj.
a sljedeci mjesec idem na prvi aih.
u sklopu obrade  VV sam radila pregled,dodatne hormone, hssg, markere na spolne bolesti i rh,redovni pregled endokrinologa, a mm 2 spermiograma.
prije dolaska na VV sam obavila papu,briseve i vadjenje hormona.

----------


## nova21

ja sam danas bila na ultrazvuku, terapija ostala ista 125iu puregona i orgalutran. u subotu sam ponovo gore. danas me nije slao vadit krv neznam zašto al dobro, koliko sam ja vidjela folikula ima a i izgleda da rastu.

----------


## bugaboo

Za 10-ak dana idem vaditi hormone na VV kao njihov pacijent i moram na pregled tada. Ima li sanse da vec taj dan budu gotovi nalazi hormona pa da ih na pregledu odmah prokomentiram s doktorom?

Malo sam nestrpljiva, htjela bih sto prije u postupak pa da znam sto me ceka...

----------


## bubekica

*bugaboo* nevjerujem, nalazi budu u kartonu iduci put kad dodjes.

----------


## Anci272

> pripremi se na kojih 4 do 6 mj. pretraga i skupljanja nalaza.. Sretno


Meni je trajalo ravnih 10 mj. Nisam mogla vjerovati koji peh me pratio. Prvo je na brisu nađena ureaplazma, pa smo to liječili, taman sam trebala izvaditi novi bris i firma me pošalje na mjesec dana u inozemstvo na rad. Vratim se, napravim nove briseve, odem ponovno na pregled na VV, dobijem da izvadim krvne pretrage, i zadesi me štrajk liječnika, propade još 2 ciklusa. Konačno obavim i to zovem početkom 12 mj. VV i kažu ne primaju do 13.01. u postupke.  :Shock:  Pogađate, opet 2 ciklusa propala. Već sam izgubila svu nadu, ali u 2 mjesecu smo konačno upali u postupak.

----------


## bugaboo

> *bugaboo* nevjerujem, nalazi budu u kartonu iduci put kad dodjes.


Hvala za info!

----------


## Šiškica

Ova 4 -6 mj. sam napisala za totalne početnike kad se pojaviš bez ičega pa kreneš raditi briseve, papu , horme i HSG itd.. pa onda markere i ove papirnate stvari pa onda u postupak.. a ne kad doktora preduhitriš s hrpom nalaza .
Mi smo krenuli na VV 9 mj. 2008. a na prvi AIH išli krajem 2 mj. 2009..

 Sad kad krećemo po drugu bebu sve je kraće ( čini mi se samo :Rolling Eyes: ) krenuli smo prošle god u 9 mj. i trebala sam u postupak 2.2 al opet ništ jer imam cistu. 
Naravno jedan ciklus smo izgubili zbog štajka a drugi navodno zbog pacijenata s hepatitisom i praznika i sad treći zbog ciste..
Pretrage i papire smo zapravo skupili za dva mjeseca a za ostalo se može reči da nismo imali sreće  :Grin:  :Rolling Eyes: ..

----------


## bubekica

*šiškica* bas mi je zao, bas vam se zaredalo...

----------


## philipa

U četvrtak sam dobila gonale 4 dana po 3 pa uzv...Sad čitam po forumima kako je kod žena preko 40(a ja sam 42) bolje krenuti sa Menopurom jer je kombinacija..Ima li tko kakva iskustva ili saznanja o tome? Nisam ga uspjela pitati ništa za hormone jer je bila ludnica taj dan...

----------


## Geja

Philipa, meni su dali na proslom postupku gonale, a sada u ovom menopure. Imam isto godina,skoro ko ti. Imala sam oba puta isti broj js,i isti broj oplodjenih. Tako da ne brini o terapiji,vise je to kako ti grah padne..Mislim da odredjuju terapiju po statusu hormona i po proslim iskustvima, ako ih je bilo. Sretno i javi kak je proslo...

----------


## philipa

> Philipa, meni su dali na proslom postupku gonale, a sada u ovom menopure. Imam isto godina,skoro ko ti. Imala sam oba puta isti broj js,i isti broj oplodjenih. Tako da ne brini o terapiji,vise je to kako ti grah padne..Mislim da odredjuju terapiju po statusu hormona i po proslim iskustvima, ako ih je bilo. Sretno i javi kak je proslo...


Ok,hvala ti! U utorak idem na uzv pa ću znati više...

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## sladja01

Evo da vam napisem svoje dojmove o prvoj posjeti vv...
Što se parkinga tiče, zaista je grozno, ali nakon vozikanja oko bolnice, na kraju smo otisli u podzemnu na Kvatriću i tako ćemo i ubuduće jer lako tih par min prošetamo.
Sestre su predrage, muž obavio sg...za sat vremena došla i ja na red kod dr.Alebića...čovijek je za 10+++.... i iako sam i na Sv.Duhu bila zadovoljna, iako bez rezultata, tu su me svi na prvu totalno očarali jer imaju skroz neki drugačiji pristup problemu. Radio mi je uzv, ali s obzirm da sam u siječnju bila na klomifenima, nije mogao vidjeti pravo stanje jajnika i sve toga, ali kao sve ok. A što se muža tiče, komentar na nalaz je bio da smo mi svakako kandidat za vantjelesnu, ivf, po njemu čak možda i za icsi...na to sam ja rekla kako su nam na sd stalno govorili da je nalaz ok iako po svim vrijednostima nama se nije činio baš predobar, ali kao oni bolje znaju...ali kao,kaže dr.da ne mora biti da je bio tako loš, a isto tako, možda će idući biti bolji. Tako da, idući ciklus moram napraviti papu,briseve i kada dobijem nalaze zvati ih 1dc i doći vaditi hormone i na pregled, a mm ponovno na sg...pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje.

----------


## lora21

Drage cure, sve vas lijepo pozdravljam i pridružujem se ekipi jer se i ja spremam u pohod na VV kod dr. Alebić prvi put, naravno trebam se prije naručuti za što ovaj mjesec nisam imala sreće, zvala sam 17. 02., bio mi je 3 dc ali nije bilo mjesta, pa me zabrinulo hoću li uspjeti slijedeći mjesec, očito je gore velika gužva.

----------


## bubekica

*lora21* dobrodosla!
to si zvala za prvi pregled ili? on se radi 8dc, zar su te odbili?

----------


## sladja01

Lora21, ja sam zvala sredinom prošlog ciklusa i rekli su mi da zovem 1dc i zvala sam ovaj mjesec 12.2. i narucili su me na 10dc 21.2. tako da samo zovi odmah taj prvi dan kada dobiješ i sretno.

----------


## lora21

bubekica hvala na dobrodošlici!
i da zvala sam za prvi pregled, bio je ponedjeljak 17. 02. a meni 3 dc, i eto odbili me, sestra kaže zovi slijedeći mjesec prvi dan ciklusa, a on će opet biti sredinom 3. mjeseca, zato se i bojim hoću li uspjeti da se naručim.

----------


## lora21

sladja01, hvala na tvojoj informaciji, a ja ću zvati da se naručim, već sam nestrpljiva jer predugo sam i čekala na ovo, skupile se godinice, a trebalo mi je i hrabrosti ...

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Drage cure, evo ja vas već duže čitam pa sam od silnih muka, strahova i pitanja ipak odlučila pridružiti vam se.
Zapravo, mislim da sam već doktorirala postupke i pomalo sam i umorna i sve više zbunjena. Mene zapravo muči pravi odabir mpo stručnjaka. Naime, krenuli smo na VV na moju inicijativu zato što sam čula kako je najbolja klinika i stručnjaci koji rade na socijalno, onda sam čula da to nikako više nije tako od kako je dr. L otišao i da je VV zadnja opcija. O sadašnjem doktoru također sam čula sve najbolje, drag, obziran, pažljiv.... ja na želost nisam dobila takav dojam, ostavljam mogučnost da je to zbog količine mog straha i stresa. Međutim, ja uopče ne znam svoje nalaze, on ne komentira, to samo stiže njemu, predamnom ne gleda, pa se nadam da čita prije nego me pozove. Jednom smo čak imali i okršaj, ali dobro ja opet pripisujem svojoj napetosti...Međutim, obzirom da je problem kod mm nije mi jasno zasto njega nije poslao na apsolutno nikakve pretrage, dakle koncentracija je na meni i naglasak da se spermiogram ne moze popraviti?! Samoinicijativno je mm napravio neke pretrage i otkrili smo ureaplazmu u ejakulatu, dakle sami. Ja ne tvrdim da to ima veze sa spermiogramom, ali sam dosta čitala da ima i da je opasno u trudnoći. 
Muči me i to što nemaju anesteziologa i malo mi je to nehumani način, ali da naglasim nije bitno, zapravo je, ali nije presudno kakav je prema meni dr, bitnije mi je da je stručnjak, nije mi bitna ni boli toliko (uzasno me strah) :Smile: , ali prezivjeti cu...ali me brinu ovi detalji. Nekako mi se sad ne da mjenjati kliniku, a i iz nekog neobjašnjivog razloga, iako sa par, ne baš ugodnih iskustava imam potrebu ostati na VV...Slijedeči mjesec trebam u postupak, nitko mi ništa ne govori, nema nikakvih objašnjenja, da li to tako ide, možda ja puno informacija tražim?! Zanimaju me vaša iskustva, barem ukratko, obzirom sam još danas pročitala kako VV više nije opcija, što me užasno zbunilo

----------


## malena19

evo mene opet na ovoj temi  :Smile: 
9/2011 sam imala prvi  stimulirani ivf i dobila 18 js od kojih je 9 bilo zrelo. dvije su oplodili i jedna od njih upravo trckara oko mene i  ce za 4 dana ce imati 20 mjeseci. druge su odmrznuli u petak i samo jedna je prezivjela i oplodila se i danas sam ju dobila nazad  :Smile:  znam da tesko da cu imati toliko srece da mi opet prvi postupak bude dobitni, ali optimisticna sam  :Smile: 

saljem vibrice svima koji su u postupku, a posebno Strasnoj jer smo u isto vrijeme isle u prvi postupak... nadam se da ce ti se sreca uskoro osmjehnuti  :Smile: 

mjestopodsuncem, ja sam od 4/2011 na vv i tada se pricalo jako lose o njima, da su neiskusni, losi... pogotovo o doktorici. ali ja sam unatoc tome njih odabrala i eto nisam nikad pozalila. istina, doktor nije bas rjecit, ali sve ga mozes pitati i dobit ces odgovor.  i zaista smatram da je dobar i da dobro radi svoj posao. ali takodjer smatram da je u svemu ovome jako bitan optimizam i ako ti sa toliko sumnje u kliniku i u doktore kreces u to, mozda je bolje da promjenis kliniku.

sto se ureaplazme tice... jesu tvoji brisevi cisti? i mi smo imali los sp, ali je mm sve napravilo prije dolaska na vv (sp, briseve, pregled androloga) pa je dr A nije trazio da ponovi samo spermiogram kod njih... sretno sto god da odlucis!

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Malena hvala ti, 
istina nije dobro imati takav osjecaj i sumnju, jos razmisljam da li je to samo moja paranoja oko svega, pa sve razmisljam
sad ostati ovdje prvi put obzirom imam dogovoreno pa vidjeti kako ce to proci, no to znam da moram sama odluciti.

kad smo prvi puta dosli, samo sam ja imala nalaze nekih hormona, ne sve, papu i briseve i sve je bilo uredno,a mm nije imao ništa samo je tamo napravio spermiogram i odmah je ispalio "da to je za vantjelesnu", meni je to bio prvi glas i strasan sok.
Nista mu nije dao da napravi, nikakve pretrage, vec smo sami odlucili pogledati za varikokelu, obzirom je to imao i to smo rekli, i tako je otkrio i ureaplazmu...sto da smo isli u postupak s ureaplazmom?!
Ne tvrdim da nije strucan, mozda ima razlog zasto to nije trazio, samo mi nije jasno da nije trazio uzrok tako losem spermiogramu?!

----------


## lora21

Mjestopodsuncem dobrodošla!
i ja sam nova na ovom forumu kao i ti i svega se već načitala, puna strahova koji su mi samo odmogli i produljili ovu agoniju, jer ja nisam bila te sreće da čujem nečije iskustvo izravno razgovorom, već samo čitajući po forumu. No nedavno sam čula iskustvo jedne cure koja je bila na VV i ostvarila trudnoću i ima samo riječi hvale za dr. Alebića i sestre i to me dodatno ohrabrilo i dalo poticaj da krenem upravo kod njih. I sama se užasno bojim punkcije ( a to je zbog rengenskog HSG-a koji je bio užasno bolan, da sam mogla znati šta ću doživjeti nebi ni išla  ) pa sam mislila ako i punkcija toliko boli, onda radije neću ići, no ona kaže da nije strašno, dobiješ injekciju za opuštanje i izdrži se, ali nemamo sve isti prag boli pa je i to individualno. Ali odlučila sam da idem kod njih i evo sad čekam slijedeći ciklus pa da se i naručim. Kako vidim ti si već pred postupkom pa ti želim sreću i hrabrosti da izdržiš. Pozdrav!

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

lora...ja sam isto se nacitala samo po forumima i raznim stranicama i napunila se strahova. Isto sam cula da su tamo
super i doktor i sestre i sve naj naj, jedina mana sto nemaju anesteziologa pa sam vidjela da zato cure odlaze....
obzirom da trebam slijedeci mjesec u postupak mislim da cu ostati tu da vidim kako ce to izgledati pa da imam neko bolje misljenje...tebi isto svu srecu zelim i sto manje strahova i stresa :Smile: 
ja sam isto trebala na HSG  ali na kraju je tako los spermiogram da nista od inseminacije vec ivf, pa tu nije potrebno HSG, a nisam bila ni svjesna da to boli.
nego da li zna netko da li se stimulacija klomifenima racuna u stimulirane postupke ili samo puna stimulacija?

----------


## bubekica

*Mjestopodsuncem* dobrodosla! koliko imas godina? varikokela se u danasnje vrijeme ne operira, kako bi se izbjegao rizik trajnog ostecenja i azoospermije. koje su vase dijagnoze?

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

varikokelu je operirao jos prije 3 godine, samo smo isli provjeriti da li je uspjelo, jer kao nakon operacije bi se trebalo popraviti, a evo u nasem slucaju nije... nisam znala da se vise ne operira 
ja sam 33 godine, mm 30
dijagnoza je bila oligoasthenozoospermia, sad ne znam jel na vv to ne pise, uglavnom u 12 mj je ukupno bilo 17 mil, od toga 4,3 mil pokretnih, u 1 mj samo 0,8 mil pokretnih (ja to laicki), koji je razlog tom znatnom pogorsanju zaista ne zna, obzirom da je drasticno smanjio pusenje, ne pije i jos smo agresivno krenuli s vitaminima...e sad ja sebi tumacim da je mozda ta promjena sok za organizam ili da su mu cak ti svi vitamini sjeli na jetru pa....stvarno nemam pojma niti cu saznati, a dr. kaze da to nije znatno drugaciji nalaz???!!! samo se nadam ako se tako moze pogorsati da se moze i poboljsati :Smile: 
ja jos imam PCOS ali nemam izostanke ovulacije i imam uredne cikluse, pa kaze dr. da u mom slucaju to ne smeta, sto mi opet nije jasno...i tak

----------


## KLARA31

Mjestopodsuncem ja sam oduševljena dok.A. i sestrama na VV. Prije par god je muž imao oligoasthenozoospemiu (5% brzo usmj.pokr. i 64% nepokretnih, između ostalih),kao varikocela je,preporuka operacija,i ja sam puno čitala i odustala od operacije jer je šansa 50% da se poboljša speriog. a može se i pogoršati. Muž je pio čaj od trava,od Mije iz Solina i speriogram je došao do normozoospermia. I da muž je radio briseve i pregled kod urologa isto na moj nagovor jer loš je sperm.pa ajmo vidit zašto,a ovi mpo doktori u St su samo rekli-to je tako.
A šta se tiče boli od punkcije pa sve se to da izdržat,najgora je bol negativne bete,vadila sam je do sada ukupno 10x, doduše sad je lakše kad imam djevojčicu svoju.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

obzirom sam nova pa moji postovi dosta kasne i sporo stizu :Sad: 
Klara ocito mpo doktori imaju zadatak oploditi ne jos i istrazivati, moguce da se to treba istraziti dok dodjes do njih...tvoja prica mi djeluje kao moje iskustvo.
Nije da mene strah samo punkcije, strah mene i tih gubitaka, strah mene svega, meni nastane panika u glavi i muci me sto i jedna stvar i onda od pritiska hocu da puknem...cas mislim bit ce to ok, cas se bojim da nikada nece, znas i sama bolje od mene mema sto da ti pricam.
Cula sam za taj caj, razmisljamo cak o njemu, bas mi je jucer mm spomenuo ne znam jel on ima kakav kontak za nabaviti, ako ti imas posalji molim te.
Vidjet cemo kako ce sve to ici....tebi zelim drugu srecicu brzo

----------


## sretna 1506

Ja neznam o čemu vi pričate,loš spermiogram se ne može izliječiti i točka,da netko nađe lijek dobio bi Nobelovu nagradu.Prije 11 god.posjet VV ,loš nalaz,upućen muž urologu,rečeno ništa,samo ivf-icsi,nakon par god.samoinicijativno opet urologu u Splitu,nema se tu šta,loš nalaz.Znači ne postoji nitko ko je izliječio loš sg,ne govorim o poboljšanju od 2-3% jer to nije izliječenje i ne govorim o čudu da netko prirodno zatrudni  sa 5 % pokretnih.Ako netko zna lijek nek se javi jer ja nakon 11 god.što sam sve i svašta čula,pročitala,prošla tvrdim da su dr. u pravu što šalju na ivf sa lošim sg. jer lijek ne postoji.

----------


## Inesz

Mjestopodsuncem,
jeste li vi vidjeli nalaz spremiograma? Koja je dijagnoza kod tvog muža?

Jesi li ti vidjela svoje nalaze?

Pravo je pacijenta da ima uvid u svoju medicinsku dokumentaiju. Traži  od dr  da ti da sve inforacije o nalazima i da ti ih da na uvid, da ti isprinta kopiju nalaza.

A što se tiče anestezije, o tome često raspravljao na forumu. Vuk Vrhovec je jedina državna klinika koja ne nudi mogućnost odgovarajuće anestezije prilikom aspiracije folikula.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Ne ja svoje nalaze ne znam, to me i muci. Zapravo znam samo one koje sam ja donjela, ostalo sto sam radila na vv
nije mi pokazano receno niti ista...Prvi put je suprug radio spermiogram na vv i tada smo znali nalaz i pitali da nam daju
na sto su rekli da ne mozemo dobiti nalaz da je to njihov...njihov??? tada je suprug poludio i otisao kod, ja mislim predstavnika
koji je rekao da je razgovarao s doktorom i da je to primarni nalaz a da original stize na adresu kroz 10 dana?!
Nikakav nalaz nije stigao na adresu, niti postoji ikakav nalaz, vec kad je suprug ponovo dosao pitati nalaz onda mu je rekao da potpise potvrdu da ga je preuzeo, od tada su krenule i nesuglasice s dr... a ja sva splasena, ne znam koji mi je samo sam molila supruga da se ne svadja jel mi je bilo stresno...ali mi nije jasno zasto mi nitko nije pokazao nalaze, zasto ne mogu dobiti svoj, odnosno suprugov spermiogram?! taj odnos doktora pacijenta mi se bas ne svidja
Nemam li ja pravo na izbor lijecenja, pravo na informacije i konzultacije?! Ja sam pravnica i navikla sam se boriti za svoja prava i jako dobro ih znam, ali ovdje sam toliko splasena i blokirana da ne mogu mrdnuti, jer uz stres od postupka ovaka odnos mi jos vise radi stres...

----------


## KLARA31

sretna 1506 ja ne lažem,mogu ti mejlati nalaze spermiograma,doduše čudo se nije dogodilo preko noći nego kroz par mjeseci

----------


## Inesz

Klara,
nije Sretna rekla da lažeš, već da lošem spermiogramu uglavnom nema lijeka ni pomoći.

Ljudi se u bolesti uzdaju u svaku vrstu pomoći, hvataju za slamku. Tako je i kod neplodnosti. Mnogi neplodni parovi okreću pokušavali su sa čajevima, travama i slično. Mnogi su čekajući čudo i pomoć od trava, čajeva i sličnih pripravaka izgubili dragocjeno vrijeme i ispraznili džepove. Kad se radi o poboljšanju spermiograma većini neplodnih čajevi nisu, niti će pomoći, kao ni drugi "čudotvorni" pripravci koji se svako malo nude kao "rješenje" za mušku neplodnost.


Čaj gospodina kojeg si spomenula, možda je privremeno kod vas doveo do poboljšanja, a možda je do tog poboljšanja došlo spontano i nevezano uz čaj tog travara.

Da li je normozoospermia koja je nastupilla kod TM nakon čaja travara iz Solina sada trajno stanje?

----------


## sretna 1506

> Klara,
> nije Sretna rekla da lažeš, već da lošem spermiogramu uglavnom nema lijeka ni pomoći.
> 
> Ljudi se u bolesti uzdaju u svaku vrstu pomoći, hvataju za slamku. Tako je i kod neplodnosti. Mnogi neplodni parovi okreću pokušavali su sa čajevima, travama i slično. Mnogi su čekajući čudo i pomoć od trava, čajeva i sličnih pripravaka izgubili dragocjeno vrijeme i ispraznili džepove. Kad se radi o poboljšanju spermiograma većini neplodnih čajevi nisu, niti će pomoći, kao ni drugi "čudotvorni" pripravci koji se svako malo nude kao "rješenje" za mušku neplodnost.
> 
> 
> Čaj gospodina kojeg si spomenula, možda je privremeno kod vas doveo do poboljšanja, a možda je do tog poboljšanja došlo spontano i nevezano uz čaj tog travara.
> 
> Da li je normozoospermia koja je nastupilla kod TM nakon čaja travara iz Solina sada trajno stanje?


Da,i mene zanima jel poboljšanje trajno ili je bilo trenutno,i ne mislim ja ništa da laže netko glede nalaza nego činjenica je da se opet mora na ivf,znači nema prirodne trudnoće.....tako da poboljšanje nema smisla.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Ja se bas ne bi slozila da neke alternative ili opecenito da nema pomoci da se spermiogram popravi.
Mislim znam da ne moze doci do apsolutnog izljecenja, ali sam sigurna da moze doci do pomaka u broju i pokretljivosti, a neka se popravi u tolikoj mjeri da se umjesto na IVF moze na AIH meni je to znatan pomak i ja bi bila presretna. 
Dok se jos nije ni radila podpomognuta znam zene koje su pile razne cajeve i prirodnim putem zatrudnjele, da li je to od caja, trava ili cista autosugestija nije niti bitno, ali sigurna sam da spermiogram varira. Kod nas se na zalost pogorsao, sa 4,3 mil pokretljivih na 0,8 mil pokretljivih, dakle varira, u ovom slucaju na gore, ali sam sigurna da isto tako moze na bolje. 
Ja da imam 25 godina, ne bi mi padalo na pamet do 30-te na vantjelesnu, pokusala bi sve moguce.

----------


## Strašna

> neka se popravi u tolikoj mjeri da se umjesto na IVF moze na AIH meni je to znatan pomak i ja bi bila presretna..





> Ja da imam 25 godina, ne bi mi padalo na pamet do 30-te na vantjelesnu, pokusala bi sve moguce.


Moram upast u raspravu smo da pitam, zašto toliko zazireš od IVFa? Nije mi jasno...
Meni je s 26 godina itekako palo na pamet. Nakon 2 AIHa sam vidjela da je u mom slučaju to gubljenje vremena, koje mi je dragocjeno.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Strasna...jos uvije se navikavam na cinjenicu da to nece ici prirodnim putem...
Zazirem od stimulacije i hormona koje bi trebala uzimati i toga sto to radi organizmu i toga me uzasno strah,
posljedica, pokusaja i pokusaja, uspona i padova...
Moguce da bez razloga toliko zazirem, moguce da imam pogresan stav, to je ipak metoda koja ce pomoci da ostvarim zeljeno...moguce da cu promijeniti misljenje

----------


## Strašna

Držim fige da što prije promjeniš mišljenje, odnosno stav...za tvoje dobro. Onda ćeš ti bit jača, odlučnija, i hrabrija :D
U svakom slučaju sretno!
Sve mi katakada razmišljamo što to sve znači za organizam i kakve poslijedice ima, ali ipak ono nešto uvijek vuče i gura naprijed, do konačnog cilja.

----------


## orhideja.

> Strasna...jos uvije se navikavam na cinjenicu da to nece ici prirodnim putem...
> Zazirem od stimulacije i hormona koje bi trebala uzimati i toga sto to radi organizmu i toga me uzasno strah,
> posljedica, pokusaja i pokusaja, uspona i padova...
> Moguce da bez razloga toliko zazirem, moguce da imam pogresan stav, to je ipak metoda koja ce pomoci da ostvarim zeljeno...moguce da cu promijeniti misljenje


I ja ti želim da se navikneš na tu činjenicu što prije. Zazirati od stimulacije i toga swega--- (ja se osobno nikad nisam zazirala swega toga, čak bi osobno ako je potrebno i više , puno puno više bi napravila-uzimala,pokušala.....samo da nam napokon uspije. U mpo smo vec 1g (2icsi/ivf, 1fet) (i sretna sam što nismo gubili vrijeme na aih)-i svaki neuspijeh boli (a na posljedice ne mislim). Također ima parova koje je i 5-10g bore s nepolodnošću i idu na postupke-vijeruj da ni oni ne zaziru, pa kao što ti je Strašna pisala *Držim fige da što prije promjeniš mišljenje, odnosno stav...za tvoje dobro. Onda ćeš ti bit jača, odlučnija, i hrabrija :D*  Želim ti hrabrost,strpljenje,sreći i uspijeh što prije

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Hvala cure...polako ja prihvacam sve to, nemam bas nekog izbora i napravila bi sve i sigurno cu napraviti da ostvarim srecicu. Cak sam i zahvalna sto imamo tu mogucnost, jer sam svjesna da ima parova koji ni to ne mogu, samo mi je sve jos vrlo vrlo frisko, ja sam prokleti perfekcionist pa kad se kockice u glavi ne slazu kako bi ja to htijela nastane panika :Smile:  
ja ne pijem niti tablete za bolove niti ikakve tablete, sve rjesavam cajevima i prehranom, ciscenjem organizma, homeopatijom, tako da mi je ovo dodatni horor...ali nece me nista sprijeciti :Smile:

----------


## lora21

Mjestopodsuncem ... samo hrabro naprijed :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

> Klara,
> nije Sretna rekla da lažeš, već da lošem spermiogramu uglavnom nema lijeka ni pomoći.
> 
> Ljudi se u bolesti uzdaju u svaku vrstu pomoći, hvataju za slamku. Tako je i kod neplodnosti. Mnogi neplodni parovi okreću pokušavali su sa čajevima, travama i slično. Mnogi su čekajući čudo i pomoć od trava, čajeva i sličnih pripravaka izgubili dragocjeno vrijeme i ispraznili džepove. Kad se radi o poboljšanju spermiograma većini neplodnih čajevi nisu, niti će pomoći, kao ni drugi "čudotvorni" pripravci koji se svako malo nude kao "rješenje" za mušku neplodnost.
> 
> 
> Čaj gospodina kojeg si spomenula, možda je privremeno kod vas doveo do poboljšanja, a možda je do tog poboljšanja došlo spontano i nevezano uz čaj tog travara.
> 
> Da li je normozoospermia koja je nastupilla kod TM nakon čaja travara iz Solina sada trajno stanje?


Da! Trajno je stanje i to mi je jako drago,u 6mj 2013. je bila normozoosperija i evo i sad u 2mj,a prije toga dvije god nismo provjeravali (trudnoća i bebica) A prije 5god je strašno varirao između lošeg i jako lošeg,radio ga je 3x u pola god, i onda normozoospermia nakon par mj pijenja čaja,i dakle do danas je. Neželim vas uvjeravat u čuda čaja,al ja vjerujem da je samo on pomogao jer prehrana nam je oduvik ista,ne puši ne pije...a stres na poslu mu je recimo sad najveći...

----------


## bubekica

Klara dal TM kontinuirano vec 5 godina pije cajeve? Ako ne, osobno smatram da nije caj rijesio sgram - jer efekt sigurno ne bi trajao toliko dugo...
Nitko ovdje nema nista protiv vitamina i alternative, vecina nas u mpo pokusava i na taj nacin, ali bitno je "novim" curama ne davati nadu da ce ih nesto od toga dovesti do spontane trudnoce nego eventualno malo povecati sanse za uspjeh mpo.
Znaci ukratko - mpo kao osnovni put, a sve ostalo kao dopuna na mpo, nikako zamjena za mpo.

----------


## KLARA31

naravno,nije ni mene doveo do spontane trudnoće...ne nepije kontinuirano

----------


## sretna 1506

> naravno,nije ni mene doveo do spontane trudnoće...ne nepije kontinuirano


Znači vraćamo se na početak,loš nalaz sg=nema lijeka=ivf-icsi.

----------


## KLARA31

ajme ovo je već prešlo u začetavanje sa spermiogramom,ne nevraćamo se na početak,neki spermiogrami se očito mogu popraviti,njihovi spermiji se obnavljaju svaka 3mj...
možda nije došlo prirodno do trudnoće zbog mog stanja slabe rezerve jajnih stanica,i kvalitete možda...
iz mog potpisa se vidi da sam odradila 4AIH nisu ga radili sa lošim spermiogramom nego kad se popravio...

----------


## Vaki

*Klara31* -  :Kiss:

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

U svakom slucaju mislim da je logicno da bolji spermiogram daje vece mogucnosti, a spermiogram definitivno varira, mozda ne kod svih, ali varira, obnavlja se itd. 
Sa 5 mil pokretnih postoji mogucnost prirodne oplodnje, dok ispod 1 mil mogucnost je ravna 0, dakle nije bas isto koliko je los...
Klara...sto tocno znace rezerve? nisam to shvatila, svaki put mi je reko dr kad me gledao i to 3 dc, vi imate dosta rezerve?! Obzirom da prirodno bude 1 js, znaci li to da se moze vidjeti opcenito koliko ce se prozivoditi???


> ajme ovo je već prešlo u začetavanje sa spermiogramom,ne nevraćamo se na početak,neki spermiogrami se očito mogu popraviti,njihovi spermiji se obnavljaju svaka 3mj...
> možda nije došlo prirodno do trudnoće zbog mog stanja slabe rezerve jajnih stanica,i kvalitete možda...
> iz mog potpisa se vidi da sam odradila 4AIH nisu ga radili sa lošim spermiogramom nego kad se popravio...

----------


## KLARA31

vidio ti je dosta antralnih folikula, svaki put prije ovulacije bude ih dosta pa jedan bude vodeći i iz toga izađe js i krene na put u jajovod. u mene ih je sad u Zg vidio 3 na d.j. i 1 na l.j. a to je slabo,neke žene ih imaju npr. po 10-ak na svakom....amh kaže kakva je rezerva js,meni je 12 što spada u slabu plodnost,čak je dr.A. rekao da taj nalaz neodgovara onom što on vidi,po njegovu je još slabiji,sad ću opet vadit amh u Zg pa ćemo vidit

pitaj ga sve,bar se on ne žuri i tjera te iz ordinacije zbog priše,meni je odmah rekao da imam slabu rezervu,pitala ga kako vidi i eto objasnio mi je

----------


## Strašna

Evo da i tu javim. Spustila se ja danas s brda. Punkcija uspješna, jajnih stanica 12. Bolovi...neka druga priča. 
Dogovorili smo se da ćemo vratit 1 embrij. sutra zovem da vidim kako napreduju.....u subotu sam opet gore.

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## philipa

Dobila sam danas Brevactid  2 praška i dvije ampule s otopinom.Pretpostavljam da oba praška idu s jednom ampulom?Ili ne...Please..

----------


## Strašna

Kod mene je u prijašnjim postupcima išao svaki prah sa svojom tekućinom i onda u jednu špricu. ali ima i cura koje su 2 praha s jednom tekućinom.
Ja to uvijek pitam sestre da mi kažu...tako ti je najsigurnije.

----------


## philipa

> Kod mene je u prijašnjim postupcima išao svaki prah sa svojom tekućinom i onda u jednu špricu. ali ima i cura koje su 2 praha s jednom tekućinom.
> Ja to uvijek pitam sestre da mi kažu...tako ti je najsigurnije.


Nemam kada..večeras je bockanje..što je tebi sestra rekla?Iako mislim da je svejedno,ako se lijek otopi...

----------


## Strašna

pa sto ne pita kad si ju dobila?
meni su rekle svaki prah sa svojom tekucinom, al znam da ima cura koje su oba praha s jednom. Msm da to bas i nije svejedno. ne znam...ako je s jednom tekucinom, koncentracija je veca.logicno...

----------


## žužy

*philipa* ,meni je sestra rekla-tu su vam dva praška i dva otapala i to vam ide u guzu.
Tak sam i dobila,sve.

----------


## Geja

Zašto su ti odlučili vratiti jednog embrija?

----------


## Strašna

Zbog velikog rizika od hiperstimulacije. U principu kod tako velikog broja jajnih stanica se najčešće transfer odgadja za slijedeći ciklus. Ali ja sam ipak htjela ovaj pa makar i pod cijenu jednog :D

----------


## philipa

> *philipa* ,meni je sestra rekla-tu su vam dva praška i dva otapala i to vam ide u guzu.
> Tak sam i dobila,sve.


A onda ću oba praška i tekućine pa u jednu špricu...Nisam pitala,mislila sam da je isto kao kod gonala...

----------


## TinaH

> Drage cure, evo ja vas već duže čitam pa sam od silnih muka, strahova i pitanja ipak odlučila pridružiti vam se.
> Zapravo, mislim da sam već doktorirala postupke i pomalo sam i umorna i sve više zbunjena. Mene zapravo muči pravi odabir mpo stručnjaka. Naime, krenuli smo na VV na moju inicijativu zato što sam čula kako je najbolja klinika i stručnjaci koji rade na socijalno, onda sam čula da to nikako više nije tako od kako je dr. L otišao i da je VV zadnja opcija. O sadašnjem doktoru također sam čula sve najbolje, drag, obziran, pažljiv.... ja na želost nisam dobila takav dojam, ostavljam mogučnost da je to zbog količine mog straha i stresa. Međutim, ja uopče ne znam svoje nalaze, on ne komentira, to samo stiže njemu, predamnom ne gleda, pa se nadam da čita prije nego me pozove. Jednom smo čak imali i okršaj, ali dobro ja opet pripisujem svojoj napetosti...Međutim, obzirom da je problem kod mm nije mi jasno zasto njega nije poslao na apsolutno nikakve pretrage, dakle koncentracija je na meni i naglasak da se spermiogram ne moze popraviti?! Samoinicijativno je mm napravio neke pretrage i otkrili smo ureaplazmu u ejakulatu, dakle sami. Ja ne tvrdim da to ima veze sa spermiogramom, ali sam dosta čitala da ima i da je opasno u trudnoći. 
> Muči me i to što nemaju anesteziologa i malo mi je to nehumani način, ali da naglasim nije bitno, zapravo je, ali nije presudno kakav je prema meni dr, bitnije mi je da je stručnjak, nije mi bitna ni boli toliko (uzasno me strah), ali prezivjeti cu...ali me brinu ovi detalji. Nekako mi se sad ne da mjenjati kliniku, a i iz nekog neobjašnjivog razloga, iako sa par, ne baš ugodnih iskustava imam potrebu ostati na VV...Slijedeči mjesec trebam u postupak, nitko mi ništa ne govori, nema nikakvih objašnjenja, da li to tako ide, možda ja puno informacija tražim?! Zanimaju me vaša iskustva, barem ukratko, obzirom sam još danas pročitala kako VV više nije opcija, što me užasno zbunilo


Curke malo citam vasu raspravu i za oko mi zapeo jedan detalj a to je ureaplazma..ja sam naravno radila bris na nju i ostale briseve i nemam je i sad me zanima ako je meni bris uredan jer ju moze imati muz? on je samo radio bakteriologiju ejakulata i uredu je i radio je bris mokracne cijevi takoder uredu al nije radio bris na ureaplazmu i ostale jel ju moze imati ako ja nemam?  :Confused:

----------


## Anci272

TinaH, ne bi smio imati ureaplazmu ako ti nemas.
Ja sam pred 2 godine vadila briseve i sve je bilo ok. Prije godinu dana kad sam ih ponavljala, taman je i mm vidio neke promjene na glaviću penisa, i ispalo je da sam pozitivna na ureaplazmu. Oboje smo dobili terapiju i riješili je se. Ona je spolno prenosiva i ako ti je mm ima, nema šanse da te ne bi zarazio, osim ako koristite prezervative.

----------


## TinaH

> TinaH, ne bi smio imati ureaplazmu ako ti nemas.
> Ja sam pred 2 godine vadila briseve i sve je bilo ok. Prije godinu dana kad sam ih ponavljala, taman je i mm vidio neke promjene na glaviću penisa, i ispalo je da sam pozitivna na ureaplazmu. Oboje smo dobili terapiju i riješili je se. Ona je spolno prenosiva i ako ti je mm ima, nema šanse da te ne bi zarazio, osim ako koristite prezervative.


Hvala ti..ja sam radila briseve i nemam ju.znaci muz ni netreba radit briseve ako sam ja uredna!
On je radio bakteriologiju ejakulata i bris mokracne cijevi i to mu je sve uredu..
a ako te mogu pitati koje je promjene vidio,koji su simptomi? jesi ti imala kakve simptome?

----------


## Anci272

> Hvala ti..ja sam radila briseve i nemam ju.znaci muz ni netreba radit briseve ako sam ja uredna!
> On je radio bakteriologiju ejakulata i bris mokracne cijevi i to mu je sve uredu..
> a ako te mogu pitati koje je promjene vidio,koji su simptomi? jesi ti imala kakve simptome?


Ne treba ti muž raditi briseve ako su tebi čisti. 
Promjene su bile crvenilo na glaviću i neke bjelkaste naslage. Ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma.

----------


## TinaH

ok..hvala ti na pomoci..sad mi je sve jasno..hehe  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*TinaH* kazes da je TM radio kulturu ejakulata i bris uretre, u sklopu tih pretraga se obicno radi i pretraga na Ureaplasmu - jesi li sigurna da ju nije napravio? nije tocno da ukoliko ti nemas infekciju da ju 100% nema ni tvoj muz, u tom slucaju nase muzeve ne bi nikad slali na mikrobioloske pretrage ukoliko je kod nas zena sve ok.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Bas je kod mene taj slucaj, ja nemam, brisevi uredni, kad je njemu nadjena ureaplazma dobio je terapiju, ja 
sam odmah ponovno napravila bris i uredan je tako da iako tvrde da oboje moraju imati, kod nas nije taj slucaj,
kod mene nije nadjena.
Moguce da je njemu slabiji imunitet pa da se aktivirala.
Ja sam razgovarala s doktoricom privatno i rekla mi je da moguce da se kod mene nije aktivirala, ali da je bolje da uzmem 
terapiju ako planiram trudnocu, jer postoji opasnost da se aktivira u trudnoci. 
E sad, sto ja onda lijecim terapijom ako nema ureaplazme i zasto bi se u trudnoci aktivirala nemam pojma.
Ali ja nemam, mm ima, zapravo sad se nadam da vise nema :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

> *TinaH* kazes da je TM radio kulturu ejakulata i bris uretre, u sklopu tih pretraga se obicno radi i pretraga na Ureaplasmu - jesi li sigurna da ju nije napravio? nije tocno da ukoliko ti nemas infekciju da ju 100% nema ni tvoj muz, u tom slucaju nase muzeve ne bi nikad slali na mikrobioloske pretrage ukoliko je kod nas zena sve ok.


problem je taj sto mu je doktorica na uputnicu napisala kao bris ejakulata i bris urete i kad smo otisli to u bolnicu obaviti tamo je doktorica rekla da ona radi samo bris urete jer ko se radi i na ureaplasmu i te ostale da treba napisati i to na uputnicu i tak da je napravio ovo osnovno jbg.tak je ispalo i sad bi ga najrade za svaki slucaj ponovo poslala..ali njemu je u uret nadena bakterija enterococcus faecalis i popio je kuru antibiotika pa sad neznam ak bi imo ureaplasmu jel bi inju izljecio antibioticima?? Kako se ona lijeci?  :Confused:

----------


## TinaH

> Bas je kod mene taj slucaj, ja nemam, brisevi uredni, kad je njemu nadjena ureaplazma dobio je terapiju, ja 
> sam odmah ponovno napravila bris i uredan je tako da iako tvrde da oboje moraju imati, kod nas nije taj slucaj,
> kod mene nije nadjena.
> Moguce da je njemu slabiji imunitet pa da se aktivirala.
> Ja sam razgovarala s doktoricom privatno i rekla mi je da moguce da se kod mene nije aktivirala, ali da je bolje da uzmem 
> terapiju ako planiram trudnocu, jer postoji opasnost da se aktivira u trudnoci. 
> E sad, sto ja onda lijecim terapijom ako nema ureaplazme i zasto bi se u trudnoci aktivirala nemam pojma.
> Ali ja nemam, mm ima, zapravo sad se nadam da vise nema


Hmmmm sad mislim da cu svog poslati nazad da obavi briseve..poludit ce..hehe  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Ureaplasma se takodjer lijeci antibiotikom, ali dal je to isti antibiotik kao za enterokok, nemam pojma. Bas smo otisle u offtopic...

----------


## Anci272

> ..ali njemu je u uret nadena bakterija enterococcus faecalis i popio je kuru antibiotika pa sad neznam ak bi imo ureaplasmu jel bi inju izljecio antibioticima?? Kako se ona lijeci?


Mi smo oboje dobili antibiotik Doksiciklin, s tim da sam ja još dobila neke vaginalete, a mm kremu (ne sjećam se koju). Ureaplazma je tvrdokorna bakterija i ne liječe je svi antibiotici. Meni je moja ginekologica rekla da nakon završene terapije ne ponavljamo odmah briseve, već da pričekamo 4 tjedna čini mi se, jer se zna ponoviti.

----------


## mari80

drage cure, nako sad vec nekog vremena odlucila sam vam napisati  moja iskustva. mozda ce nekom pomoci, mozda su subjektivna ali vi procijenite kako zelite. Bila sma stimulirana pruregonom 225iu i skoro svako drugi dan sam putovala 4 sata do bolnice i onda opet 4 sata nazad. Nisam to osjecala kao opterecenje, vec me radovalo da sam sto blize svome cilju. Prosli cetvrtak zajedno sa strasnom, i jos dvije cure bila sam na punkiciji. Imala sam 10 jajnih stanica i bol je bila grozna. Ne znam strasna kako si se ti drzala, al kad sam izasla iz one sale suze su same pocele teci, medjutim poslije toga sam dosla sebi ustala se i otputovala 4 sata autom doma (muz je vozio). Nitko me nije upozorio sto bi moglo ulsijediti niti sam to negdje procitala nazalost. tu noc sam imala nesnosljive bolove u stomaku svaki pokret me bolio. Znam da sam se ustala oko 3 noci doteturala do kupatila i onda se onsevijestila. Sjecam se samo kako sam udarila glavom od plocice. Sljedece jutro opet mucnina, vrtoglavica i tolika slabost da me me muz nije drzao ja bi se srusila.Zato drage moje cure oprez nakon punkcije. Sutra dan sam nazvala dr rekla da sam do te mjere lose da nema teoretske sanse da dodjem 1.3. kad smo se nas 5 cura s punkcije trebale pojavit u vv. Moje tijelo to nije moglo, a ne mogu vam opisat kolika mi je zelja za bebom, nisam mogla prst pomaket a kamoli sjest u auto u 3 noci i vozit se 4 sata za zg. Dr. mi je rekao da mirujem da pijem antibiotik i tekucinu i da nazovem biologicu. Ova mi je rekla da se od 10 j.s. oplodilo njih 7 i da dodjem utorak kad ne mogu u subotu. Htjela sam ovo iskustvo podijliti s vama na zalost mene je sve zateklo nespremnu, ni sanjat nisma mogla take bolove jer sam citala da ljudi poslij punkcije odsetaju i da ih nista ne boli poslije.. Radujem se transferu, radujem se da je i strasna sa mnom tamo, i da cemo dobit nadam se nase blastocistice. Ova biologica nije imala nikakav odgovor u petak, i cure su mi rekle da me je prozvala u subotu. Zato sve vi koje sto ovo prosle ne jednom vec vise puta imate moj duboki naklon, moje postovanje,  i mislim da ljudi blage veze nemaju koliko je put mpo-a tezak i koliko se moramo boriti tj trpiti za nase bebice. Pusa svima. ja sam danas odlicno nemam bolova povremeno neka probadanja al sad su mi misli samo kako se razvijaju moji embriji.... sretno svima.

----------


## mari80

> Zbog velikog rizika od hiperstimulacije. U principu kod tako velikog broja jajnih stanica se najčešće transfer odgadja za slijedeći ciklus. Ali ja sam ipak htjela ovaj pa makar i pod cijenu jednog :D


strasna jesi bila u subotu, ili si yvala biologicu, koliko je se od 12 j.s. oplodilo?? jel tebi ona rekla da dodjes utorak?? daj boye da se nasi embrijici razvijaju, al ova meni nis nije znala reci... Meni je sestra rekla da sumnja na hiperstipulaciju i da nece biti transfera. ja sma bila tuyna to rekla dr i on je rekao da se ona petlja bezveze i ne odlucuje o tome...al ja u subot sam bila tako lose da nisma se mogla dovuc do bolnice. pa me zanima kak si t to sve iskontkatirala... poz

----------


## Strašna

Ehej mila, pa baš mi je žao što si tako prošla. Ja sam upozorena na sve moguće, ali nisam imala nekih većih tegoba. Ja sam zvala u petak, kako mi je i rečeno, i rekli su mi samo da se više oplodilo i da ce transfer bit u utorak i da ne moram dolazit u subotu. Oni to inace nece reć...samo kažu da se oplodilo "više"...čudim se da ti je i rekla konkretnu brojku (7).
Znaš i sama da sam ja odmah tražila da mi se vrati u istom ciklusu (zadnji put mi se kao primilo od "friških"), inače oni imaju običaj vraćat kad se malo to sve oporavi, pogotovo kad je tako puno jajnih stanica. Mi spadamo u rizičnu skupinu hiperstimulacije. Mene je doktorica dobro upozorila, čudim se da je doktor to samo tako, još pogotovo kad je i vidio kako ti je bilo na punkciji. Mi smo dugo poslije toga razgovarali s njom, i MM i ja i rekla nam je sve moguće što se može dogoditi u najgorem slučaju i što i kako postupiti, tako da sam dobro bila upoznata s možebitnim poslijedicama, ali hvala Bogu, ja sam super. Apsolutno ništa. Ono..osjetila sam bolove od punkcije...al prošlo je i to.
Znači, vidimo se u utorak?

----------


## Strašna

> Meni je sestra rekla da sumnja na hiperstipulaciju i da nece biti transfera. ja sma bila tuyna to rekla dr i on je rekao da se ona petlja bezveze i ne odlucuje o tome...


Sestra je rekla logično....

----------


## mari80

al to je nevjerovatno meni zaist niko nista nije rekao, samo mi je dr dao da potpisem na 3 mjesta i rekoa da pijem antibotik 2x2 , nisam znala ni do akda vec mi je rekla ona cura tihana da pijem na dan punkcije navecer, sutra dan i sljedece jutro... sestra mi je samo rekla da necu dobit neku inekciju sto ste sve vi dobile i d apo tom sumnja da nece biti transfera... onda su uslijedili sokovi doma... ja sam yvala dr da mu azem da ne mogu doc 3 dan da sam toliko lose i tad mi je dao br biologice i ona je rekla da se 7 oplodilo..  da dodjem utorak.. onda cujem da su me u sub prozivali, ti isto nisi bila u sub... daj boze da nam vrate te nase blastocistce i da ih bude i za zamrznuti.... ajme strasna svaka cast ona punkcija je muka samo taka, al meni je noc poslije punkcije i dan koji je uslijedio bili nocna mora...

----------


## Strašna

Dobro da jos i nisi dobila injekciju HCGa, jos bi vise sve buknilo. moglo bi ti bit sam jos gore, ako se ne varam.

----------


## Inesz

> drage cure, nako sad vec nekog vremena odlucila sam vam napisati  moja iskustva. mozda ce nekom pomoci, mozda su subjektivna ali vi procijenite kako zelite. Bila sma stimulirana pruregonom 225iu i skoro svako drugi dan sam putovala 4 sata do bolnice i onda opet 4 sata nazad. Nisam to osjecala kao opterecenje, vec me radovalo da sam sto blize svome cilju. Prosli cetvrtak zajedno sa strasnom, i jos dvije cure bila sam na punkiciji. Imala sam 10 jajnih stanica i bol je bila grozna. Ne znam strasna kako si se ti drzala, al kad sam izasla iz one sale suze su same pocele teci, medjutim poslije toga sam dosla sebi ustala se i otputovala 4 sata autom doma (muz je vozio). Nitko me nije upozorio sto bi moglo ulsijediti niti sam to negdje procitala nazalost. tu noc sam imala nesnosljive bolove u stomaku svaki pokret me bolio. Znam da sam se ustala oko 3 noci doteturala do kupatila i onda se onsevijestila. Sjecam se samo kako sam udarila glavom od plocice. Sljedece jutro opet mucnina, vrtoglavica i tolika slabost da me me muz nije drzao ja bi se srusila.Zato drage moje cure oprez nakon punkcije. Sutra dan sam nazvala dr rekla da sam do te mjere lose da nema teoretske sanse da dodjem 1.3. kad smo se nas 5 cura s punkcije trebale pojavit u vv. Moje tijelo to nije moglo, a ne mogu vam opisat kolika mi je zelja za bebom, nisam mogla prst pomaket a kamoli sjest u auto u 3 noci i vozit se 4 sata za zg. Dr. mi je rekao da mirujem da pijem antibiotik i tekucinu i da nazovem biologicu. Ova mi je rekla da se od 10 j.s. oplodilo njih 7 i da dodjem utorak kad ne mogu u subotu. Htjela sam ovo iskustvo podijliti s vama na zalost mene je sve zateklo nespremnu, ni sanjat nisma mogla take bolove jer sam citala da ljudi poslij punkcije odsetaju i da ih nista ne boli poslije.. Radujem se transferu, radujem se da je i strasna sa mnom tamo, i da cemo dobit nadam se nase blastocistice. Ova biologica nije imala nikakav odgovor u petak, i cure su mi rekle da me je prozvala u subotu. Zato sve vi koje sto ovo prosle ne jednom vec vise puta imate moj duboki naklon, moje postovanje,  i mislim da ljudi blage veze nemaju koliko je put mpo-a tezak i koliko se moramo boriti tj trpiti za nase bebice. Pusa svima. ja sam danas odlicno nemam bolova povremeno neka probadanja al sad su mi misli samo kako se razvijaju moji embriji.... sretno svima.


Mari,
pretužno je čitati tvoje svjedočenje koliku si bol pretrpjela za vrijeme i nakon aspiracije. Niti jedna žena ne bi smjela trpiti bolove prilikom aspiracije folikula jer za to postoji odgovarajuća analgezija i anestezija. Od svih državnih klinika, samo VV radi aspraciju "na živo". 

Hrvatsko društvo za humanu reprodukciju i ginekološku endokrinologiju izadalo je smjernice za mpo:

http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/docs/P...PO_SIMUNIC.pdf


-sto se tiče aspiracije folikula navodi se ovo:

"Od ostalog, važno je istaknuti:
• obaveza anestezije/analgezije (analgosedacije) za
punkciju folikula"


Aspiracija bez anestezije ili analgezije neetična je, nehumana, i sa stručnog stajališta neprihvatljiva.

Žene, ne morate trpjeti bol prilikom apsiracije folikula, za to postoje djelotvorni načini potpunog uklanjanja boli. 


Mari, sretno ~~~~~

----------


## mari80

Hvana Inesz, ja sam znala d apunkicja boli, al na ovo 'after punkcije ' nisma bila spremna, moj organizam totalno je kolabriro, ja sam mislila d aje hiperstimulacija, i sva sreca da pri nesvjestici nisam oylijedila glavu. Htjela sma samo reci da ocito svaki organizam reagira drugcije, htjela sma vam reci da znam sta je bol, jer sam se otvarala na drip i nakon 24 sata rodila djevojcicu... i yato vam svima zelim da vam ovo bude yadnji postupak i da poslije ove boli ulijedi plac djeteta i da budete nagradjene majcinstvom. svima slajem puse jer ovo vase vibranje ne kuzim bas  :Wink:

----------


## cvjet

Morala sam se nadovezat na ovu temu,ja sam imala tri punkcije na vv i prve dvije su bile bolne al pretrpiš tih desetak minuta i vičem samo koliko još  al nakon treče punkcije sutra dan sam mislila da ču na hitnu od boli,jednostavno nisam mogla ni hodat ni ležat bol je bila neizmjerna,mučila sam se i mučala da me muž neodvede na hitnu jer nebi mogla podnjeti bol da me samo netko takne,mislila sam da mi se sve poremetilo u meni,onda sam popila normabel i to me malo opustilo...bol je trajala cijeli dan zato te potpuno razumjem..drži se :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

Cure, citam malo o punkciji na vv pa mi nije bas jasno, dobije li se uopće tamo nešto protiv bolova, neka pikica protiv bolova ili cak ni to? Mislim, ja sam do sada bila na jednoj punkciji na SD - 4 folikula, rekli su mi da popijem samo neku tabletu protiv bolova i normabel, ali iako sve to kratko traje, mene je baš jako boljelo...tako da me malo strah idućeg puta, ali opet, s obzirom na cilj, bol se lakše podnese.

----------


## bubekica

Dobis dvije injekcije, za opustanje i protiv bolova.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> Dobis dvije injekcije, za opustanje i protiv bolova.


jel to ista pomogne s obzirom na bolove koje cure prozivljavaju? jel se moze jos sto uzeti 
na svoju ruku protiv bolova? 
ja ovaj mjesec idem, pa sam se tjesila da nije strasno, ali sad kad ovo citam...sve me je vise strah :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> jel to ista pomogne s obzirom na bolove koje cure prozivljavaju? jel se moze jos sto uzeti 
> na svoju ruku protiv bolova? 
> ja ovaj mjesec idem, pa sam se tjesila da nije strasno, ali sad kad ovo citam...sve me je vise strah


osobno ne bih (nit nisam) nista uzimala na svoju ruku. prezivjela sam dvije punkcije preko 10 folikula, prva je bila teza i bolnija, ali po meni to nije nista strasno i nepodnosljivo. naravno, svatko od nas ima svoj prag boli, svatko od nas drugacije dozivi punkciju, meni je isto nejasno kako drzava moze dopustiti da klinika s najvecim brojem postupaka radi u takvim uvjetima...

----------


## frka

bol punkcije je individualna stvar i ovisi o masi stvari (položaj jajnika, priraslice, endo i sl.), a ne samo o pragu boli. ja sam u prvom postupku imala samo 2 folikula na svom jednom jajniku. dobila sam injekcije za opuštanje i protiv bolova, ali bol je svejedno bila nesnosna. dan poslije sam išla na uzv kod dr.A jer sam jedva mogla stajati od bolova, a za HS nije bilo šanse. za sljedeću sam punkciju 8 folikula uz injekcije popila i tabletu. bez obzira na to sam plakala jedno sat vremena nakon nje i kad me MM vidio, rekao je da je ovo zadnji postupak bez anestezije pa makar radio prekovremeno sljedećih 20g. da zaradi za privatno. ali moj je jajnik slijepljen i pun priraslica i kod nekog drugog bi punkcija možda bila mačji kašalj. i potpisujem bubekicu - žalosno je da klinika s najviše postupaka u zemlji radi u ovakvim uvjetima.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Ne znam koliko taj prag boli ublazuje bol :Smile:  ja sam pretrpila napad bubrega i to je nesto prestrasno, 
nisam rodila, ali doktori kazu da je to jaca bol od poroda...medjutim znam imati bolne cikluse i bas zadnji
sam umirala od boli, povracala i mislila da cu pasti u nesvjest, tako da bez obzira sto sam prosla strasnu bol
kad boli boli i lose mi je od boli, neovisno mogu li trpiti ili ne...
ja takodjer podrzavam i mislim da nije dopustivo da jedna bolnica obavlja takve zahvate bez mogucnosti anestezije,
jer kako mi je receno "ne moze se organizirati" anesteziolog...opet mi nije jasno sto ne bi mogli organizirati lokalnu anesteziju, kako jedan zubar moze???
kao nekad rakiju i stap u usta da ne pregrizemo jezik, da nije zalosno bilo bi komicno...

----------


## bubekica

lokalna anestezija nije od velike pomoci prilikom punkcije, eliminira samo bol probijanja zida rodnice, a ne i bol prilikom probijanja svakog pojedinog folikula.
za anesteziju je potrebna odredjena infrastruktura, o tome se ovdje puno pisalo, nazalost vv ima kronicni nedostatak prostora - svaka koja je prosla postupak zna o cemu pricam...
umjesto stapa dobis sestrinu ruku, nakon mene mislim da joj bude plava  :Laughing:

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Onda se ja stalno pitam, zasto zene uopce idu tamo kad su tako losi uvjeti?! Mislim i ja idem tamo, jer sam 
uvjerena da su tamo najveci strucnjaci i najbolji uspjeh, pa me zanima da li sam u pravu? jer naravno da mi je
od boli puno vazniji bebac
obzirom da druge bolnice imaju, neke novu, puno bolju opremu, pa me zanima vas izbor?

----------


## bubekica

duzina cekanja na postupak i osoblje su veliki plus(evi) VV.

----------


## 123beba

Potpisujem Bubekicu  :Smile:  to je bilo i kod nas presudno u odabiru...
A bol se preživi... Dobro je što ne traje dugo pa je nekako lakše. A ima i žena koje kažu da ih nije boljelo... Eto, želim ti da u ti budeš među njima!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Potpisujem Bubekicu  to je bilo i kod nas presudno u odabiru...
> A bol se preživi... Dobro je što ne traje dugo pa je nekako lakše.


A ja ovo potpisujem! :D

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> duzina cekanja na postupak i osoblje su veliki plus(evi) VV.


to znaci da na vv postupci idu brze, odnosno da se dalje duze ceka?
ja sam bas bila uvjerena da su na vv guzve, ocito nemam bas dobre informacije
za vinogradsku znam da ide jako brzo

----------


## bubekica

na VV su velike guzve, ali se ne ceka dugo na postupak, tj. nema liste cekanja. kad skupis nalaze, kreces.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

da zapravo to sam skuzila, skupila dokumentaciju i odmah mi je reko slijedeci mj u postupak i lijekovi,
dok na vinogradskoj sam od 12 mj 2013 trebala biti na listi za lijekove u 5 mj 2014.
samo kak na vv onda dobiju toliko lijekova da se ne ceka, a vise je pacijenata, a ista drzava?! :Smile:

----------


## MAJA14

Pozdrav cure...i ja se nakon duže vremena vracam n VV...dolazim u srijedu iz Osijeka pa me zanima hoce li bit neka od vas tamo bit ce mi lakše ako budem imala drustvo...svima sretno i lijep pozdrav

----------


## KLARA31

super,ako je tako da se ne čeka na postupak ja bi mogla odmah čim dobijem nalaze hormona, sve ostalo imam
da vas pitam nešto,trebala bi nazvat 1dc i doć 3dc vadit krv za amh i hormone, ako dobijem u petak popodne dal da se samo pojavim u pon.ujutro u bolnici? ja iz Splita dolazim...
zvat ću u sub.al ako mi se nitko ne javi na tel.

MAJA14 obično bude puna čekaona,imat ćeš s kim čakulat  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*Klara* u koje god da doba dobijes u petak, racunas to kao 1dc.
da kreces u postupak - dosla bi u subotu ujutro gore, buduci vadis hormone - mozes doci u ponedjeljak, 4dc. dolazis bez narucivanja, u subotu se NE ZOVE!

----------


## artisan

bok cure, imam jedno pitanje. radila sam ivf u jednoj privatnoj klinici iz kojeg imamo dijete. Sada bi išli na drugo pa razmišljam o vv. Zanima me kako točno krećem, dolazim prvo na konzultacije sa doktorom, pa me dalje upućuju na pretrage ili? znam da je vjerojatno 100 puta napisano, ali nikako da nađem baš ovaj detalj, hvala

----------


## bubekica

Zoves 1dc kako bi se narucila na konzultacije (najcesce budu 8dc). Na konzultacijama dobis popis pretraga, kad skupis sve nalaze, kreces u postupak.

----------


## artisan

> Zoves 1dc kako bi se narucila na konzultacije (najcesce budu 8dc). Na konzultacijama dobis popis pretraga, kad skupis sve nalaze, kreces u postupak.


super, hvala ti...
te pretrage se rade kod njih ili preko svog socijalca? koliko to traje otprilike sve?
kod privatnika sam radila briseve... kod socijalca, krv u petrovoj... ne znam više kaj je još sve bilo, ali uglavnom sve preko socijalca

----------


## philipa

> super, hvala ti...
> te pretrage se rade kod njih ili preko svog socijalca? koliko to traje otprilike sve?
> kod privatnika sam radila briseve... kod socijalca, krv u petrovoj... ne znam više kaj je još sve bilo, ali uglavnom sve preko socijalca


Meni su priznali briseve i KG,i sve markere,no spermiogram,hormone traže sa VV...

----------


## zdravka82

Danas bila na vv na uzv, bila je jako velika guzva. Ono sto me sokiralo su cure koje su danas bile na punkciji..tako su izmuceno izgledale ..  :Sad:  u cekaonici su komentirale tu bol i u mene se uvukao toliki strah danas, ne prestajem razmisljati o tome.. Da sam znala da se anestezija ne dobije na punkciji, nisam sigurna da bi mi vv bio prvi izbor..

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> Danas bila na vv na uzv, bila je jako velika guzva. Ono sto me sokiralo su cure koje su danas bile na punkciji..tako su izmuceno izgledale ..  u cekaonici su komentirale tu bol i u mene se uvukao toliki strah danas, ne prestajem razmisljati o tome.. Da sam znala da se anestezija ne dobije na punkciji, nisam sigurna da bi mi vv bio prvi izbor..


ja sam isto u smrtnom strahu od te boli, nacitala sam se toga u nedogled....ja svaki dan
citam kako su se cure namucile....
ne svidja mi se ni cinjenica da pored tolikog stresa jos moram ici na punkciju pod stresom od boli
i ozbiljno razmisljam promjeniti kliniku samo zbog toga, jer ne smatram da pored svega, trebamo
trpiti jos i to mucenje...samo me brine kak sad svu tu dokumentaciju izvuci sa vv i da li priznaju 
dalje ili sve ponovo :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Mjestopodsuncem, imas pravo na sve nalaze s VV, samo ih zatrazi od doktora.
Dal ce ti ih drugdje priznati, ovisi o klinici.

----------


## zdravka82

Trenutno smo u postupku, ovo ce nam biti prvi aih, ukoliko bude neuspjesan razmislit cemo o promjeni klinike..a tako su me svi tamo odusevili, sestre i doktor... :Sad:

----------


## kika222

Ja sam došla sa SD na VV. Ovo će mi biti sedma punkcija. Nikad mi dr. B na SD nije predložio anesteziju jer imam do 4js uvijek. Boljelo me ali podnošljivo. Dobro je da uopće imaju tu mogućnost, pogotovo za žene koje imaju velik br js. Žao mi je što na VV nemaju tu mogućnost jer mene je boljelo jako sa moje 4js i divim se vama ženice koje imate puno js :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Anci272

Meni nije bilo tako nepodnošljivo, a vadili su mi 9 js. A koliko sam primjetila i druge 2 cure što su bile sa mnom na punkciji dobro su se držale. Treća je imala niži prag boli i ona je to malo teže podnijela. Definitivno ovisi koliki tko ima prag boli.

----------


## žužy

Anci,sutra si gore?Javi kako je prošlo,kaj ste dog. za dalje.

----------


## frka

> Meni nije bilo tako nepodnošljivo, a vadili su mi 9 js. A koliko sam primjetila i druge 2 cure što su bile sa mnom na punkciji dobro su se držale. Treća je imala niži prag boli i ona je to malo teže podnijela. Definitivno ovisi koliki tko ima prag boli.


a ja ti kažem da to nije samo stvar praga boli. ne želim vam ni prepričavati kakve sam bolove proživljavala 2 mjeseca prije operacije na kojoj je ustanovljen apsces u trbuhu. i rodila sam vaginalno bez epiduralne i glasa pustila nisam. i radije bih prošla još 10 puta kroz trudove nego kroz jednu jedinu punkciju na živo. a vjeruj mi da mi je prag boli ohoho visok i nisam cvilidreta. i ne pišem ovo da bi uplašila cure koje još nisu prošle punkciju - stvarno mi to nije namjera. netko prođe kroz punkciju kao kroz papa test, ali netko ima priraslice (kao ja), netko endo, nekome su folikuli ili jajnik nezgodno smješteni i tu nastaju problemi. mojoj je prijateljici na jednoj od 9 punkcija folikul u prirodnjaku bio tako smješten da ga nisu mogli uhvatiti skoro pola sata i ta joj je punkcija itekako ostala u sjećanju. nije normalno da se u 21.st. to proživljava bez anestezije i bok. i zato je potrebno o tome pisati - ne da bi se itko uplašio (jer je ta bol zbilja individualna) nego zato da se krene u smjeru mijenjanja takve prakse.

----------


## sladja01

Ajme cure, o klinici sam citala sve najbolje, zato sam i presla k njima i na prvu su mi osvojili, ali posto nisam znala da nemaju anesteziologa, malo me plasi punkcija sa puno js ako ih bude...uh, nadam se da cu ja biti jedna od onih koja ce to proci bez previse muke.

----------


## Šiškica

Sad ste se malo uspaničirale prije reda  :Smile: . Ak ne možete preći preko toga mjenjajte kliniku odmah!!

Prošla sam 5 punkcija na VV i još sam živa i vraćam se opet po još :Cool:  ( šalim se) ..
Bolilo je!!! Jednom sam doktoru  počela bježat po stolu a igla u meni  :Grin: al preživila sam.. meni bi uglavnom bol bila trenutno jaka , pa još kojih pol sata i smiri se . Samo jednom sam se vratila kući i jako me počelo bolit i sjećam se da sam  popila dva Voltarena i zaspala , kad sam se probudila bila sam ko nova.
Mene osobno više boli negativna beta , nego punkcija!!

I malo da se vratim na vaše dvojbe ( svi ih imamo) !! Ja sam si složila pozitivne i negativne strane VV ( naravno ne tražimo svi mi iste stvari od doktora, sestara , biloga i općenito od klinike) i odlučila ostati tj. opet se vrataiti po drugu bebu jer imam potpuno povjerenje u doktora.
Ak povjerenja nema i preko tehničkih uvjeta ne možete preći begajte dalje gdje će te naći ono što tražite!!

----------


## sladja01

He,he,koliko god bolilo ja ostajem  :Smile:  iako sam do sada prosla malo za razliku od mnogih, istina je da neg beta boli najvise. A kako ste sve,tako cu i ja i jedva cekam da rijesim papu i hormone i da krenem u postupak pa cemo vidjeti kako ce meni biti.

----------


## cvjet

Bravo šiškica dobro si sve rekla,jače boli negativna beta.  Cure su se prestrašili,ja opet ponavljam mene dva puta nije boljelo a treči je, tako da je sve svaka punkcija za sebe.Ja prelazim preko sve boli i opet odlučujem za vv jer oni su moji stručnjaci...

----------


## lora21

Drage cure, čitam ovaj forum svaki dan jer ima dobrih informacija, ali baš ste se raspisale o boli, a to za nas koje se spremamo na prvi postupak ne djeluje stimulativno, jer da sam se manje bojala vjerovatno bi postupci bili iza mene, iako mislim da je individualno kao će tko podnijeti bol.
Evo primjer iz mog iskustva: trebala sam napraviti pretragu HSG, nisam ni slutila što je to i kako pretraga izgleda, no čula sam iskustvo jedne cure koja je to prošla, kaže kako ju nije ništa boljelo i da nije strašno, i to me ohrabrilo,. Ali moje iskustvo nije bilo tako, užasno je boljelo. Bio je to rengenski HSG i najviše je boljelo prilikom ubrizgavanja tekučine, ali preživjela sam, nakon toga odležala sam par sati u bolnici, sjela u auto i dovezla se kući. Bila sam emocionalno jako povrijeđena, pitala se zašto je tako bilo, i mislim da doktor koji je ubrizgavao tu tekučinu ( kontrast radi rengena ) da nije takvom brzinom ubrizgao tekućinu, mislim da me nebi tako boljelo, ne znam valjda mu se žurilo. Tako i sada, ohrabrila me cura koja je na VV bila u postupcima i ostvarila trudnoću iz drugog pokušaja, a kako ću ja to podnijeti ne mogu znati, mogu se opet samo bojati, a znam da mi je strah najveći neprijatelj. Zato hrabrim sama sebe a naravno i sve vas i sretno svima :Yes:

----------


## philipa

Kakav je postupak u prirodnjaku?Kojom se frekvencijom ide gore?trebala bih unaprijed planirati radi g.o.Svi nalazi su mi sada svježi pa mislim da do 4.mj.neću trebati nove..Hvala!

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> a ja ti kažem da to nije samo stvar praga boli. ne želim vam ni prepričavati kakve sam bolove proživljavala 2 mjeseca prije operacije na kojoj je ustanovljen apsces u trbuhu. i rodila sam vaginalno bez epiduralne i glasa pustila nisam. i radije bih prošla još 10 puta kroz trudove nego kroz jednu jedinu punkciju na živo. a vjeruj mi da mi je prag boli ohoho visok i nisam cvilidreta. i ne pišem ovo da bi uplašila cure koje još nisu prošle punkciju - stvarno mi to nije namjera. netko prođe kroz punkciju kao kroz papa test, ali netko ima priraslice (kao ja), netko endo, nekome su folikuli ili jajnik nezgodno smješteni i tu nastaju problemi. mojoj je prijateljici na jednoj od 9 punkcija folikul u prirodnjaku bio tako smješten da ga nisu mogli uhvatiti skoro pola sata i ta joj je punkcija itekako ostala u sjećanju. nije normalno da se u 21.st. to proživljava bez anestezije i bok. i zato je potrebno o tome pisati - ne da bi se itko uplašio (jer je ta bol zbilja individualna) nego zato da se krene u smjeru mijenjanja takve prakse.


frka...u potpunosti se slazem, jednostavno nije humano danas trpiti tolike bolove kraj toliko sredstava protiv boli, samo zato sto nisu u mogucnosti organizirati anesteziologa i nema smisla se prepucavati koliki tko ima prag boli, kad boli boli, vec sam spomenula da sam imala napad bubrega, kazu da je najaca moguca bol i je, ali isto tako osjetim i druge bolove...cemu toliko mucenja i dodatnih stresova oko boli, uz sve...i da trebala pisati o tome i zalagati se da se to promjeni

----------


## KLARA31

jel možemo na svoju ruku popiti voltaren i normabel prije punkcije?

----------


## TinaH

> Bravo šiškica dobro si sve rekla,jače boli negativna beta.  Cure su se prestrašili,ja opet ponavljam mene dva puta nije boljelo a treči je, tako da je sve svaka punkcija za sebe.Ja prelazim preko sve boli i opet odlučujem za vv jer oni su moji stručnjaci...


apsolutno se slažem s ovim..naravno da bi bilo bolje kad bi postojala ta anestezija da se olaksa curama jer nismo sve iste,ali iako je nema svi znamo da je to jedina klinika u kojoj nema nikakvih lista cekanja vec ubrzo nakon dolaska kreces i u postupak sto nije slucaj u drugim klinikama,a to mi je vazno jer i ovako nemogu docekati to malo cudo..  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> jel možemo na svoju ruku popiti voltaren i normabel prije punkcije?


Možeš pitati sestre.Ali.Kao što je več nekoliko puta rečeno,prije aspiracije se dobiju dvije pike,u guzu i ruku (protiv bolova i za smirenje).Tako da ne vjerujem da je dopušteno miksanje sa svojim tableticama.
Ja sam te pikice doživjela kao tic-tac,nit me smirilo a bome me bolelo.

Možemo se mi do sutra ovdje jadati jedna drugoj...stanje je takvo kakvo je.I ne možemo mi kao pacijenti uvesti promjene,odnosno nadograditi dodatne prostorije na VV,koje su očito jedini razlog zašto nema anestezije prilikom aspiracije folikula.Naravno,sve što kaže *Inesz*,stoji.No kako točno mi možemo unijeti promjene?
To odlučuje neznam..uprava klinike,tko več?
Jedino ako koja pozna koga "gore" pa da ga našpota.
Ne odlučuje doktor da li će dati anest. il ne.On radi svoj posao najbolje što može u uvjetima u kojima radi.
Možda bi bilo najbolje kad bi se humana reprodukcija prebacila na Merkur...neznam.

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene s brda...detalji na odbrojavanju...samo cu još jednom pohvalit svo osoblje gore!

----------


## KLARA31

nisam znala da se ipak nešto dobije,na ovoj temi sam mj dana i samo čitam da se nedobije ništa...kad sam u St u cito radila ivf prije 3god plaćen, isto je bila samo injekcija voltarena u guzu i to je to.

----------


## Strašna

Klara, gdje si molim te pročitala da na VV ne dobiješ ništa? Dobije se, ako se ne varam injekcija tramala i apaurina... Uglavnom, dvije.

----------


## tina_julija

> jel možemo na svoju ruku popiti voltaren i normabel prije punkcije?


Pitala ja zadnji postupak, dobila odgovor ma dok dodjete na red proci ce utjecaj tablete uz podsmijeh, nisam popila ali sam zazalila. Od dva postupka sve curke su skoro trcale po sobici a ja bila ta koja je nadoknadila za sve... I svejedno idemo opet...

----------


## Anci272

> Anci,sutra si gore?Javi kako je prošlo,kaj ste dog. za dalje.


Evo obavila sam i to. Kako sam i očekivala, beta je bila 0. Utješilo me što ipak neću predugo čekati sljedeći postupak. S obzirom na moje godine, dogovorili smo da ovaj ciklus pauziramo, pa ćemo sljedeci krenuti s blažom stimulacijom.

Žužy, ti sutra ideš gore? Javi kako je tebi prošlo.

----------


## bugaboo

> super, hvala ti...
> te pretrage se rade kod njih ili preko svog socijalca? koliko to traje otprilike sve?
> kod privatnika sam radila briseve... kod socijalca, krv u petrovoj... ne znam više kaj je još sve bilo, ali uglavnom sve preko socijalca


Moje frisko iskustvo sa VV:  prije mjesec dana bila na prvom pregledu sa nalazima briseva i pape (nalazi iz 1. mjeseca), mm tada obavio spermiogram. Tada dobili upute da oboje obavimo one pretrage u Petrovoj (hepatitis, hiv, krvnu grupu) i s nalazima se javim 1dc da me naruce na vadjenje hormona i pregled 3-5dc. Danas sam to obavila i dr kaze da zovem 1. dan iduceg ciklusa da me naruce za 3dc i ako sve bude ok odmah sam u postupku, krecem s pikanjem. U ova 3/4 tjedna do tad moramo skupit onu pravnu papirologiju koju oni zahtjevaju.

U mom slucaju od 1. posjeta klinici do postupka (ako sve bude ok i po planu) proci ce 2 mjeseca, mislim da je to jako brzo. Jos samo da bude uspjesno.

----------


## lberc

> jel možemo na svoju ruku popiti voltaren i normabel prije punkcije?


ja ti nebi preporučila da nekaj popiješ prije,ja prvi put popila normabel,ore dobila apaurin i tramal,snizilo mi tlak i pala u nesvijest

----------


## žužy

> Evo obavila sam i to. Kako sam i očekivala, beta je bila 0. Utješilo me što ipak neću predugo čekati sljedeći postupak. S obzirom na moje godine, dogovorili smo da ovaj ciklus pauziramo, pa ćemo sljedeci krenuti s blažom stimulacijom.
> 
> Žužy, ti sutra ideš gore? Javi kako je tebi prošlo.


Ajde super da ste se odma dogovorili za dalje,brzo će to  :Klap: 
Ja sam izvadila krv kod nas u Kc,oko 2 javljam dr nalaz bete i valjda mi bu rekel kad da dojdem.

----------


## Strašna

> ja ti nebi preporučila da nekaj popiješ prije,ja prvi put popila normabel,ore dobila apaurin i tramal,snizilo mi tlak i pala u nesvijest


Ja opet pak popijem, i bude sve ok. konkretno normabel i voltaren. Čula savjet od jedne stare maratonke.:D
Ipak savjetujem da se konzultiras s doktorom. Iako oni kazu da nije potrebno, tako da nisam pametna...

----------


## Strašna

U principu htjedoh rec i sama riječ kaze "na svoju ruku". Tako da se ako uzmeš, morat bit spremna nosit s posljedicama, naravno ukoliko ih bude.

----------


## Inesz

> Ja opet pak popijem, i bude sve ok. konkretno normabel i voltaren. Čula savjet od jedne stare maratonke.:D
> Ipak savjetujem da se konzultiras s doktorom. Iako oni kazu da nije potrebno, tako da nisam pametna...


A što kažu doktori, što je potrebno kod aspiracije npr. 5, 10, 12, 15 ili više folikula?! Što kažu doktori kakav je ogovarajući i jedinini djelotvorni oblik pomoći protiv jakih  bolova pri takvim malim kirurškim zahvatima?

Intramuskularna injekcija tramala i normabela, zasigurno nije. To doktori dobro znaju na temelju svojih stručnih znanja, a cure izmučene od boli nakon aspiracije, to znaju iz svojih prebolnih iskustava i trauma nakon "punkcije na živo".

Nema uvjeta za nesteziju, naprosto ne smije biti odgovor za nepružanje odgovarajućih medicinskih postupaka. I to nije tako od jučer, već to traje već tridesetak godina.

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima!! Mislim da sam otišla u krivu bolnicu, Vg. tTamo nažalost cure ostanu bez lijekova nakon 4-5 mjeseci čekanja. Nemaju dovoljno.  :Sad: 
Zanima me koliko stare briseve i papu moram imati da bi mogla u ivf kod vas u VV? Trebala bi vaditi hormone i mm sgram jer sam upravo pročitala ovdje da ne priznaju tuđe. Markere na hiv, hepatitse i sve potrebne imam ali su stari oko godinu dana. Koliko se dugo čeka kad te naruče u labos? Molim vas broj telefona za naručivanje. Hvala Vam. Sretno!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*krtice* papa i brisevi ne smiju biti stariji od godinu dana. hormone i spermiogram cete morati napraviti kod njih. zoves 1dc kako bi se narucila na konzultacije, broj je na prvoj stranici teme.

*Inesz* imas rjesenje problema? od trubljenja jednog te istog svakih par dana na ovoj temi nema vajde.

----------


## frka

pa možda je trubljenje jednog te istog baš dio rješenja jer će se, hopefully, netko sjetiti da bi se tu i dalo nešto napraviti (jer nas, kao što je poznato, čitaju). a možda će i pacijentima postati jasnije da ne bi trebali proživljavati takvu agoniju jer ona nije dio zlatnog standarda liječenja neplodnosti pa će biti manje postova tipa "sve za bebicu" (jer bi svi mi sve to prošli za bebu i uopće nije o tome riječ), a više inicijative da bi se to promijenilo (pa makar samo i u obliku postavljanja pitanja dr-ima zašto nema anestezije, a ne apsolutnog prepuštanja situaciji jer se, kak ti, ništa ne može promijeniti). ono što je sigurno je da se zbilja ništa neće promijeniti ako će pacijenti šutke kroz sve to prolaziti. i postavljanje pitanja je oblik stvaranja pritiska da se pokušaju osigurati bolji uvjeti.

----------


## reny123

Potpisujem što si rekla, frka.
Da nije bilo trubljenja, imali bi još uvijek oplodnju 3 jajne stanice. Doktori se nisu iskazali. Inicijativa i borba za zlatni standard liječenja neplodnosti je išla u prvom redu od pacijenata.

----------


## bubekica

i ja se slazem da pacijenti ne bi trebali sutjeti, moze se pokrenuti zajednicka inicijativa, smatram da to treba poticati.

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam isto nedavno bila na prvom pregledu i ovaj ciklus cu napraviti papu i briseve pa ponovno k njima vaditi hormone...i imam testove na hiv i hepatitis iz 11/2013...ali mi nitko nije spomenui da vadim krvni grupu pa me zanima jel se to baš mora i gdje se to vadi da si to riješim prije nego idem k njima? A ako dobro kuzim...ako je sve ok, u postupak se kreće ciklus iza onoga u kojem se vade hormoni?

----------


## bubekica

Mora se, da, vadi se u Petrovoj 3, zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu. I suprug vadi.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> pa možda je trubljenje jednog te istog baš dio rješenja jer će se, hopefully, netko sjetiti da bi se tu i dalo nešto napraviti (jer nas, kao što je poznato, čitaju). a možda će i pacijentima postati jasnije da ne bi trebali proživljavati takvu agoniju jer ona nije dio zlatnog standarda liječenja neplodnosti pa će biti manje postova tipa "sve za bebicu" (jer bi svi mi sve to prošli za bebu i uopće nije o tome riječ), a više inicijative da bi se to promijenilo (pa makar samo i u obliku postavljanja pitanja dr-ima zašto nema anestezije, a ne apsolutnog prepuštanja situaciji jer se, kak ti, ništa ne može promijeniti). ono što je sigurno je da se zbilja ništa neće promijeniti ako će pacijenti šutke kroz sve to prolaziti. i postavljanje pitanja je oblik stvaranja pritiska da se pokušaju osigurati bolji uvjeti.


trubiti, organizirati se...sve poduzeti sto se moze, jedino se tako mijenjaju stvari, ipak se radi o nasoj kozi...

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> i ja se slazem da pacijenti ne bi trebali sutjeti, moze se pokrenuti zajednicka inicijativa, smatram da to treba poticati.


i tako dosta trpe zene, ne znam da moraju jos i bol za koju ima pomoci, trpe samo zbog tehnickih uvjete, sto ne bi trebao biti nas problem...slazem se da treba pokrenuti zajednicku inicijativu...ja svaki put pitam i stalno se tamo nesto prepucavam, nikada nisam dobila prihvatljiv odgovor

----------


## Krtica

Hvala na informacijama!!

----------


## bubekica

Mjesto pod suncem - zasto mislis da to pitanje treba biti upuceno doktoru i sestrama? Nije li to problem na "visoj instanci"?

----------


## TinaH

imam jedno pitanje znaci sad trebamo krenuti u postupak i 3dc idem gore i sad citam na onom papiru sto mi je doktorica dala povjest bolesti pise 3dc s nalazima iz priloga,dokumentacijom,te uputnicom D1..e sad mene zanima jel taj 3dc dolazim samo s uputnicom D1 ili moram imat i onu klasicnu koju nosimo za pregled? ? :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

3dc donosis uputnicu d1, ne trebas nikakvu drugu uputnicu. Na toj uputnici ti ginekolog pise naziv postupka (aih).

----------


## TinaH

Hvala bubi..znaci mora napisat koji je postupak..na papiru mi pise samo s uputnicom D1 za MPO postupak..  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

I da napisu samo mpo postupak bilo bi u redu. Ne brini oko takvih sitnica  :Wink:

----------


## TinaH

okeee..sutra ih zovem i napokon krecemo..jeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Sing:

----------


## Krtica

Trebam li supruga naručiti za spermiogram? Znam da 1dc moram zvati labos i naručiti se za vađenje krvi za hormone. Kako sam iz Osijeka voljela bi da oboje možemo (dati ja krv i on sjeme) u labos u jednom danu.

----------


## Šiškica

Kad budeš zvala sestre 1 dc da se naručiš za hormone naglasi da i muž treba sgram i nema frke.. 

Svi smo tako paralelno vadili hormone i radili sgram tako da s tim nema problema.. 

Al svakako napomonei sestrama!!

----------


## Krtica

Hvala!!!!! Super će to biti!

----------


## TinaH

Moras samo imati uputnicu A3 za spermiogram i onda nema problema..  :Wink:

----------


## sladja01

> Mora se, da, vadi se u Petrovoj 3, zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu. I suprug vadi.


A znate li da li se narucuje za to u Petrovoj jer bi probala da to obavimo taj dan kada cu ici vaditi hormone? I jel se brzo dobiju nalazi?

----------


## bubekica

Narucuje se, pise na njihovim web stranicama na koji nacin, nalazi ako se dobro sjecam budu za 10 dana.

----------


## tina_julija

Po novom se narucuje, ima na njihovoj stranici na koji mail se salje... Nalazi mislim da smo dva tjedna cekali postom, ali nemoj me drzat za rijec...

----------


## TinaH

> A znate li da li se narucuje za to u Petrovoj jer bi probala da to obavimo taj dan kada cu ici vaditi hormone? I jel se brzo dobiju nalazi?


sladja ok kud si?? ja sam markere radila u bolnici u Pakracu tamo nema narucivanja i nalazi dodu postom kroz 2-3 radna dana..sad neznam jel ti to blizu i koliko ti se zuri!?

----------


## sladja01

Iz Kutine sam..a nama samo fali krvna grupa, markere imamo, to smo u Petrovoj vadili.

----------


## TinaH

oo pa super to ti je blizu..rade i krvnu grupu u pakracu isto nema narucivanja samo dodes s uputnicom i javis se na salter..na internetu na njihovoj stranici imas radno vrijeme i to ti je to,a stvarno brzo gotovo..  :Wink:

----------


## TinaH

Ponedjeljak, utorak, srijeda, petak ....... 09 – 13
Četvrtak ..........................................15 – 19
Nalazi se podižu na transfuziji, nema naručivanja, nema liste čekanja.

Sve informacije možete dobiti na telefon: 034 316 830

evo ti informacije..  :Wink:

----------


## sladja01

O super, hvala Tina i ostale  :Smile:   jedna briga manje  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

zato smo tu..jedna briga manje a i blizu ti..  :Wink:

----------


## sladja01

Grupa je zaista za 10 + sve inf na jednom mjestu. A sada mi nesto palo na pamet  :Smile:  posto i mm i ja imamo knjizice od darivanja krvi u kojoj pisem krvna grupa i onaj faktor bi li to mozda bilo dovoljno ili ipak ne?

----------


## Šiškica

vrlo moguće da hoće, samo bi im trebala kopirati knjižice, tj. onaj dio gdje piše krvana grupa i ime!!

----------


## sladja01

To bi bilo super, bar za prvu, tako da cu ih ja to pitati kada cu ici vaditi hormone  :Smile:  a ako ce bas trebati, onda lako izvadimo krv.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Ne mislim ja da su doktori i sestre odgovorni za to, ali do njih dolazimo, s njima smo u kontaktu i njih pitamo, oni pristaju raditi u takvim uvjetima. Slazem se ja da je to problem na puno visoj instanci i treba doci do te instance, ali ja sam svejedno uputila pitanje doktoru zasto nema anestezije, kao sto meni stranke u uredu upute pitanje zasto je to kod nas tako i smatram da su isto oni ti koji se trebaju pobriniti da im pacijenti dobiju adekvatnu zdravstvenu skrb, osobito jedan voditelj odjela. Ili smatras da oni nemaju nikakve veze s tim?!

----------


## Mala28

Do kada rade na vv?
dobila sam M  i trebala bi u sub na 3dc gore.
ima li smisla sada zvati?
planiran je aih, kada mm treba ici samnom? osim na dan postupka, dali jos koji put treba doci radi dogovora sa doktorom?

----------


## zdravka82

Mislim da vise ne rade.. Probaj zvati, ako ti se ne jave, zovi ujutro i reci da si dobila poslije njihovog radnog vremena.. Tako sam ja i nije bilo problema.. MM jos nije upoznao doktora a u subotu je planiran aih ili punkcija i tek onda treba doci..

----------


## Mala28

zvala sam ali se ne javljaju.
sutra cu ih zvati.
hvala na info  :Wink:

----------


## kika222

Žene jučer mi je bio zadnji dan duphastona pa me zanima koliko dana poslije ste vi dobile mengu??? Hvala Bogu da ga inače ne pijem jer sam sva prištava :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Normalno bi trebala doci 3-4. -i dan od zadnje tablete, ali zna se to produziti i na 2 tjedna...

----------


## Strašna

> Normalno bi trebala doci 3-4. -i dan od zadnje tablete, ali zna se to produziti i na 2 tjedna...


Isti slučaj i kod mene. (usudila bi se čak reći da posebno voli doć 10ti, 12ti i sl dan kad mi je hića i kad se treba, javiti gore, tako da budem još nervoznija)
U principu, kao što je bubekica rekla najnormalnije je da dodje 3-4ti dan nakon zadnje.

----------


## Mala28

zvala sam vv i kaze mi sestra da dođem sutra oko 8 da me upisu prije nego dr ode u salu.
znaci na uzv cu ici kada se zavrsi sve u sali, iza 12?

a ako dođjem u 7 bi li uspjela obaviti uzv prije sale?
kako uopce izgleda taj uzv na 3dc?

----------


## bubekica

Dal bi to stigla obaviti prije sale ovisi o tome koliko je cura na folikulometriji, meni se jednom posrecill pa sam uspjela, ali za to to zbilja nema garancije koliko god rano da dodjes.
Poslije sale ti moze bit 10, a moze bit i 13, opet ovisi o guzvi.
Uzv na 3dc ko i svaki uzv, samo malo obojan  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

kakvo je danas stanje na vv???  jel ima puno punkcija i transfera???
ja sam otisla među prvima doma jer mi je puknuo folikul pa nista neznam
pozzzz.....

----------


## TinaH

ja sam bila u 10 gore..guzva je i to bas bas guzva najvise od kako idem gore..ali sve kao i uvijek ide brzo uz ekstra ljubazne setre i doktore najbolji su..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

> ja sam bila u 10 gore..guzva je i to bas bas guzva najvise od kako idem gore..ali sve kao i uvijek ide brzo uz ekstra ljubazne setre i doktore najbolji su..


do sad sam vidjela takvih scenaraija gore da ću se samo nasmijat na ovo  :Yes: . Mogu samo reć pravilo za gore je da pravila nema.
Bila sam u ponedjeljak gore , došla u 9:15 izašla u 14:45 , jedna cura je sirota došla oko 7:30 i izašla u 16:30 zadnja od doktora.

----------


## Mala28

cure kako ste pile klomice?
doktorica mi rrkla jednu ujutro i jednu navecer a sestra pa popijem obje odmah 
ja sam popila jednu nakon pregleda.
planiran je aih

----------


## zdravka82

Ja sam pitala doktora kako da ih pijem, rekao je da nije bitno, kako je meni lakse. Pila sam jednu ujutro, jednu navecer.. 
Danas sam bila na punkciji, dobili smo cetiri jajne stanice, nista vise ne znam, u ponedjeljak smo opet na brdu..

----------


## TinaH

> do sad sam vidjela takvih scenaraija gore da ću se samo nasmijat na ovo . Mogu samo reć pravilo za gore je da pravila nema.
> Bila sam u ponedjeljak gore , došla u 9:15 izašla u 14:45 , jedna cura je sirota došla oko 7:30 i izašla u 16:30 zadnja od doktora.


uh siskicaa zao mi je da si tako dugo cekala..ja sam do sad gore bila jedno 10 puta i svaki put od kad bih predala uputnicu nisam cekala duze od pola sata,jedino sto sam ja do sad imala samo preglede i vadenje krvi sad neznam kao je kad se ide na punkcije i transfere...al nisu doktori krivi guzva je ima nas puno nazalost,ali nemoze se rec bez obzira na guzvu doktori i sestre su stvarno ljubazni..  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Pretpostavljam da je gore još uvijek isti raspored zaprimanja pacijenata... Prvo prije sale idu cure koje su u postupku pa su na f-metriji, onda ide sala, nakon nje svaki par ponovno kod dr i onda dalje oni koji nisu stigli prije sale obaviti svoje ili oni koji su došli kasnije... Sve u svemu, zadnje idu cure koje su stigle na prvi dogovor i pregled... Barem je tako bilo kad smo bili mi. I moram priznati da mi je bilo lakše čekati taj red kad sam znala logiku primanja pacijenata  :Smile:  i da, svi su uvijek bili jako ljubazni!  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

ima li vas na Vuku koji primate i protokol s decapeptylom?

Zašto i Alebić i doktorica gore idu uvijek na cetrotide? Koji je razlog tome da svim ženama gore daju antagonist protokole?? To nije ok jer nisu svi za antagoniste pa me zanima koji je razlog? Lakša nabavka? jeftinije?

----------


## Šiškica

Kadauna pitanja su ti stvarno teška!!  a odgovor bi ti trebali i jedino mogli  dat njih dvoje!!!

u ovih par dana sam skužila da cure imaju poprilično različite terapije.. ide se u duge protokole i dost cura koristi Puregon ( valjda sam dobro napisala)  .. 
Meni je to novost!! prije par godina su svi postupci bili Klomifem, Menopur, Gonal i kontracepcijske..

----------


## bubekica

Siskica gdje su ti dugi protokoli?

----------


## Mala28

> Ja sam pitala doktora kako da ih pijem, rekao je da nije bitno, kako je meni lakse. Pila sam jednu ujutro, jednu navecer.. 
> Danas sam bila na punkciji, dobili smo cetiri jajne stanice, nista vise ne znam, u ponedjeljak smo opet na brdu..


hvala na odgovoru,
pijem ih isto kao ti, a ako cu jos koji put ih piti pit cu obje navecer jer mi je lakse. sad cu nastaviti ovako da ne mijenjam.
znaci vi ste bili na klomifenima i trebao jr biti aih ali zbog vise folikula je radjena punkcija?
kada se prelazi na ivf kako pisu? prirodni ivf ili stimulirani?
koliko punkcija boli?
jucer dok sam cekala uzv vidjela sam jednu zenu u spavacici..znaci li to da se na aih,punkcije i transfer presvlacimo u spavacicu?

oprosti ako imam puno pitanja..ali sve ovo mi je novo

----------


## Mala28

u cetvrtak na 8dc sam opet gore,  koliko cesto se poslije ide?
da znam zbog posla.
inace su mi O 13-17 dc a ciklus 28-32 (mjerim bt)

----------


## Šiškica

> Siskica gdje su ti dugi protokoli?


ženskica s kojom sam brbljala se pikala od 21dc a zatim joj je 3 dc uveo Menopure.. 
vjerojatno ću ju ujutro vidjet pa ju baš budem pitala detalje!!

----------


## bubekica

> ženskica s kojom sam brbljala se pikala od 21dc a zatim joj je 3 dc uveo Menopure.. 
> vjerojatno ću ju ujutro vidjet pa ju baš budem pitala detalje!!


Ajde pliz pitaj tocan protokol jer su takvi na VV ili rijetki ili se ne javljaju tu.

----------


## Krtica

Majo 14 ja sam isto iz Osijeka pa me zanima jeste uspjeli uskladiti prve konzultacije sa svim pretragama koje se moraju kdo njih u labu napraviti. Koliko smiju biti stare pretrage na markere na hiv, hepatitise i sifilis? Hvalaaaaa

----------


## Kadauna

> ženskica s kojom sam brbljala se pikala od 21dc a zatim joj je 3 dc uveo Menopure.. 
> vjerojatno ću ju ujutro vidjet pa ju baš budem pitala detalje!!


i mene bi ovo obradovalo da nisu sve na cetrotidima jer to nema smisla nikakvog

----------


## zdravka82

Kako pisu stvarno ne znam, i mene to zanima.. Onda smo jucer bile gore u isto vrijeme! Presvlacimo se u spavacicu za aih, ivf i punkciju.. Punkcija je boljela, al brzo je proslo, kasnije me nista nije boljelo.. Nisam dobila nista za smirenje, samo protiv bolova.

----------


## Mala28

vjerojatno! bile smo 3 zene za uzv nakon punkcika i transfera
dobro da znam, znaci moram si kupiti spavacicu 
dali je nekoga boljela glava od klomica?
inace me nr bolu..ali danas...glava mi kao balon

----------


## bubekica

*Mala28* za punkciju, transfer i aih ti treba spavacica, male carapice, papucice i ulosci.

----------


## žužy

> *Mala28* za punkciju, transfer i aih ti treba spavacica, male carapice, papucice i ulosci.


Zakaj male čarapice,  :Grin: 
I da...treba ti i muž  :Cool:

----------


## bubekica

pa ono, da ne dodje u straplama  :Smile:  bit ce joj zima za stopala  :Smile:

----------


## Mala28

hvala na info  :Grin: 
logično mi je to za čarape, a i za muža  :Laughing: 
pretpostavljam da gaće nemamo ispod spavaćica? 
znači sve cure koje prozovu se presvuku i zajedno čekaju svoj red, ili ide jedna po jedna ili?
(ja volim znati sve kaj me čeka  :Cool:  )
dali se poslije punkcije, transfera, aiha leži ili odmah sljedeća?

----------


## bubekica

mislim da je max kapacitet sobice 7 osoba - ako vas je vise idete u nekoliko rundi. u sobici se presvucete u spavacice, mozes imati i ogrtac ako ti pase, ja ponekad imam vesticu akomi bude hladno zbog zivaca, a gacice skidam u zadnjem trenutku, pogotovo na transferu kad se utrici cijede sve u 16  :Laughing: 
na raspolaganju su 4 stola, znaci kak moras se dic sa stola kad u salu udje 4-ta (nakon cca 20min), ako si ti bila prva i tako redom. ako si medju zadnjih 4, lezi koliko te volja  :Smile:  ako si zadnja, a nema mjesta na stolovima, budes ostala lezati u sali.

----------


## Krtica

> dali je nekoga boljela glava od klomica?
> inace me nr bolu..ali danas...glava mi kao balon


Ne da je bolila nego me ubijala. Nikad me nije toliko bolila glava kao tih 5 dana dok sam ih pila. Kad sam ih pila dvije navečer prije spavanja, prva tri puta pred aih, nije bolila, a kad sam zadnji put pila tablete, a pila sam ih oko 4 sata popodne bila sam totalno koma. Uzmi lekadol da malo popusti bol, al nemoj neofen ili neki ibuprofen.

----------


## Mala28

popila sam plivadon, popustilo je ali ne skroz.
sutra nakon posla cu u ljekarnu kupiti lekadol
ja pijem u 10 i 22h

Krtice, budes se preselila na vv ili ostajes u vg?

----------


## TinaH

Curke malo vas citam i bas super sto ste podjelile ove informacije s nama koje prvi put idemo u sve to,takoder uvijek volim znati sta me ceka..hvala bogu da postoji ovaj forum..hehe
evo imam jedno pitanje i ja postavila sam ga na odbrojavanju ali nisam dobila informaciju pa cu i vas pitati mozda koja zna..

znaci sad kad sam bila na brdu isla sam s uputnicom D1 i kako je postupak odgoden zbog ciste rekli su mi da im posaljem postom uputnicu za kontrolni pregled..e sad me zanima na koju to adresu saljem,napisem ime od doktorice ili kak to ide ako je koja bila u takvoj situaciji??  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

posljes na adresu sveucilisna klinika vuk vrhovac, dugi dol 4a, zagreb 10000, mozes poslati na ruke dr pavan jukic.

----------


## Krtica

> popila sam plivadon, popustilo je ali ne skroz.
> sutra nakon posla cu u ljekarnu kupiti lekadol
> ja pijem u 10 i 22h
> 
> Krtice, budes se preselila na vv ili ostajes u vg?


Za sada ostajem u Vg jer me čeka prirodnjak u 4.mj, a na listi sam za stimulirani u 7.mj.
U međuvremenu ću ponoviti sve pretrage jer su mi markeri uskoro godinu dana stari, papa preko pola godine i brisevi 5 mjeseca stari. Ak se lista poveća na Vg između stimuliranih eto mene u VV.

----------


## TinaH

Hvala bubekice..budem stavila na doktoricu i dobro..  :Smile:

----------


## nada0007

Curke pozdrav...evo mene opet s upitom...trebala sam ovaj mjesec ući u postupak IVF. Zadnja M mi je bila 6.2. ...e sada uputnica mi je izdana 14.02. ja još nisam dobila M i sada ne znam da li će mi isteći uputnica ako ne dobijem danas ili sutra...naručena sam 3.DC i sad M ne dolazi...inače je točna od 28 do 30 dana..to su živci i stres oko svega toga..čekaš kad će krenuti i ona odluči ne krenuti..

----------


## bubekica

uputnica vrijedi 30 dana, tj. u roku od 30 dana od izdavanja se moras naruciti/krenuti. ja bih rekla da vrijedi jos ovaj tjedan. jesi li radila test? ako je negativan, a kasni, predlazem ti da odes ginekologu, usput produzis uputnicu.

----------


## nada0007

joj nikako se uskladiti s poslom...ovaj tjedan više ne mogu do ginekologa jer sam prava smjena...sve sam si organizira za prošli tjedan da sam na brdu i ono ništa...po proračunu mi kasni 3 do 5 dana kako god računala..radila test navečer i bio negativan prije 2 dana...ono borimo se, skupiš sve nalaze i ostaneš prirodno  :Laughing: ..nisam ja te sreće.

----------


## nada0007

jeli kojoj od vas bilo tako?

----------


## mimadz

> Majo 14 ja sam isto iz Osijeka pa me zanima jeste uspjeli uskladiti prve konzultacije sa svim pretragama koje se moraju kdo njih u labu napraviti. Koliko smiju biti stare pretrage na markere na hiv, hepatitise i sifilis? Hvalaaaaa



moja ginićka tvrdi da ne smiju biti stariji od dvije (2) godine...
pitala ja negdje prije s obzirom da se spremam na novi pohod pa prikupljam papiriće...  :Smile:  neka me netko ispravi ako nije točna informacija.... :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

Tocna je info, tako je barem meni dr A rekao kad sam ga pitala prije par mjeseci.

----------


## malena19

Cure pliz help... u koliko sati se treba doci vaditi betu?

----------


## Vaki

Ja sam je vadila u 8h i čekala nalaze do 10h. No, bilo je cura i prije i nakon mene...  :Wink:

----------


## Šiškica

> i mene bi ovo obradovalo da nisu sve na cetrotidima jer to nema smisla nikakvog


Pitala sam curu jutros kak je išla terapija i kaže od 21 dc pikanje decapetyom , pa od 3dc Puregon i sad na kraju moguće dodao i Cetrotid(ovo zadnje nisam 100% sigurna) nisam ju baš skužila a i nism htjela davit.

----------


## Šiškica

Zapravo mi se čini kod ove cure  da je dr. krenuo Menopurom od 3dc pa promjenio u Puregon ..

malo sam prevrtila film jer 3dc smo imale istu terapiju  a sad u torbi nosi Puregon i spominjala je promjenu..

----------


## Mala28

> Za sada ostajem u Vg jer me čeka prirodnjak u 4.mj, a na listi sam za stimulirani u 7.mj.
> U međuvremenu ću ponoviti sve pretrage jer su mi markeri uskoro godinu dana stari, papa preko pola godine i brisevi 5 mjeseca stari. Ak se lista poveća na Vg između stimuliranih eto mene u VV.


onda ti želim da uspije na vg  :fige:

----------


## malena19

> Ja sam je vadila u 8h i čekala nalaze do 10h. No, bilo je cura i prije i nakon mene...


Hvala!!! 
A betu ti kaze dr ili dobijes nalaz? Zadnji put sam morala pobjec na konferenciju pa sam ga nazvala pa ne znam kakva je procedura

Ne nadam se nicem jer sam u petak popisala negativan test, ali idem da ga odmah uzicam da sto prije krenemo dalje

----------


## Vaki

Dobiješ nalaz pa onda s njim ideš kod doktora. Onda se dogovorite za dalje... Sretno!

----------


## malena19

Tnx!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Dobiješ nalaz pa onda s njim ideš kod doktora. Onda se dogovorite za dalje... Sretno!


Meni doktor cita nalaz  :Smile:  Ovo zvuci ko da mi cita pricu za laku noc  :Laughing:

----------


## špelkica

> jeli kojoj od vas bilo tako?


To mi je poznato, ja sam uzela godišnji za folikulometrije i onda me otpilili da je kraj godine pa nema novaca...Pa jednom trebala u postupak i opet ćorak- prebacili me za jesen i onda zbog posla ništa. Nažalost, znam kak ti je, nema smisla se živcirati, ponekad te čeka iznenađenje (napravi test!)...

----------


## žužy

*nado0007*,samo ti napravi testić...sve je moguče za ova dva dana od zadnjega.
Držim fige da do postupka ne dojdete!

----------


## malena19

> Meni doktor cita nalaz  Ovo zvuci ko da mi cita pricu za laku noc


 :Smile: 
Danas pusto na brdu... kad sam oko 8 dosla vadit betu samo 5-6 stolica bilo zauzeto... i sad se vratili cekat nalaz i isto ima dosta praznih stolica ..  ovo nikad nisam dozivjela.. pretezno je sve full puno

----------


## bubekica

Mozda se napuni poslije sale...
Sretno!

----------


## nada0007

> *nado0007*,samo ti napravi testić...sve je moguče za ova dva dana od zadnjega.
> Držim fige da do postupka ne dojdete!


Sve me strah napraviti novi test...da se opet ne razočaram..evo još ni danas nisam dobila, temperatura mi je ovih tjedan dana stalno oko 37...ako sutra ne dobijem propadaju mi uputnice...sve po forumima čitam da prvi test može biti negativan ako je ovulacija kasnila ali opet ja nju očekujem svaki čas...tako je lakše.

----------


## žužy

Da,uvijek nas malo koči to razočaranje...ali gledaj to ovako,ako je test negativan,javi se giniću da te pogleda zašto kasni i usput podigneš novu up.
A ako je pozitivan..sve znaš.  :fige:

----------


## nada0007

> Da,uvijek nas malo koči to razočaranje...ali gledaj to ovako,ako je test negativan,javi se giniću da te pogleda zašto kasni i usput podigneš novu up.
> A ako je pozitivan..sve znaš.


a nema mi druge...sutra kupujem test i prekosutra u jutro cu znati..a do ginića mogu tek u ponedjeljak...hvala curke malo je lakše kad se tu požalimo...

----------


## kika222

Evo mene u četvrtak na brdu :Smile:  ak bude sve ok budem pikalica :Smile:  
Svima želim puno sreće ženice!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Šiškica

Prije mjesec dana kad mi je odgođen postupak zbog ciste mi je sestra (kod soc. ginekologa) rekla da si spremim uputnicu D1 za IVF/ISCI u fascikl da imam kad konačno krenem u postupak jer uputnica po novom vrijedi 6 mj.  :Smile: 

e sad,  jel to stvarno !!! nemam pojma !!! :Rolling Eyes:    a moguće i da je jer na uputnici je bio datum 31.1. i vrijedila je 3.3. kad sam krenula u postupak.

----------


## malena19

> Mozda se napuni poslije sale...
> Sretno!


nije se ni nakon sale napunila : :neznam: 

hvala, ali nakon testa se nisam uopce nadala 
beta je nula i bas mi ga bilo zao kunutraad me pozvao .. onako neka tuzna faca i mase glavom, a ja samo rekla da znam  :Sad:  zaista je divan doktor  :Smile: 
sad jedan ciklus odmaram, pa drugi idem na pregled 8-i dan, pa treci vadim hormone i ako bude sve ok cetvrti ciklus idemo u postupak... taman pocetkom lipnja da stignem jos prije ljeta i godisnjih

a jel bila koja na utricima i estrofemu u ciklusu.. koliko nakon prekida terapije ste procurile?

----------


## bubekica

> Prije mjesec dana kad mi je odgođen postupak zbog ciste mi je sestra (kod soc. ginekologa) rekla da si spremim uputnicu D1 za IVF/ISCI u fascikl da imam kad konačno krenem u postupak jer uputnica po novom vrijedi 6 mj. 
> 
> e sad,  jel to stvarno !!! nemam pojma !!!   a moguće i da je jer na uputnici je bio datum 31.1. i vrijedila je 3.3. kad sam krenula u postupak.


a meni jucer socijalka drzala cijeli govor o tome dal sam sigurna kad cu dobit iducu M jer da uputnice vrijede 30 dana i da ne mogu vise mijenjat datume rucno.

*malena*  :Love:  ja procurim prije prestanka s terapijom pa ti nisam od pomoci.

----------


## Mala28

> Evo mene u četvrtak na brdu ak bude sve ok budem pikalica 
> Svima želim puno sreće ženice!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i ja sam u cetvrtak gore  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Zaključak je da bi se napokon trebali svi skupa dogovorit koliko vrijede te uputnice  :Yes: 

A  trebalo bi  pitat i sestre na VV ,možda će one znat bolje !!

----------


## bubekica

ja sam relativno nedavno zvala hzzo, tamo su mi rekli 30 dana. osobno ne bih (nit nisam) riskirala sa starijom uputnicom. ali ni meni nije to bas jasno jer mi za sve uputnice (nove) govore cuvajte ih, ako ce vam trebat (pregled kod mpo, ogtt, urinokultura i sl.). ocito se zbilja je produzilo.

----------


## TinaH

> Prije mjesec dana kad mi je odgođen postupak zbog ciste mi je sestra (kod soc. ginekologa) rekla da si spremim uputnicu D1 za IVF/ISCI u fascikl da imam kad konačno krenem u postupak jer uputnica po novom vrijedi 6 mj. 
> 
> e sad,  jel to stvarno !!! nemam pojma !!!   a moguće i da je jer na uputnici je bio datum 31.1. i vrijedila je 3.3. kad sam krenula u postupak.


isti slucaj i kod mene imala D1 i postupak odgoden zbog ciste i rekli su mi da im posaljem uputnicu za kontrolni pregled a ovu spremim za postupak kad cista pukne..hmmm sad sam zbunjena vrijedili ili ne!?  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ako su ti gore rekli da vrijedi, onda vrijedi.

----------


## TinaH

pa da sad kad sam bila prije par dana nakraju odgodeno, ona ju je tamo otkucala i nakraju kad sam dosla do sestri i rekla da je odgodeno one su pocele raspravljat jel ju mogu stagnirati pa kao nema veze posalji nam za kontrolni pregleda a ova ti vazi kad krenes u postupak..e sad moze biti i da je do tog kad ju otkuca pa kao vodi se u postupku pa vrijedi to ja sad predpostavljam nisam sigurna..hehe

----------


## Mala28

cure, koliko je hladno/toplo u sali i sobi?
ne znam dali da kupim spavacicu kratkih rukava ili dugih?

----------


## sretna 1506

> a meni jucer socijalka drzala cijeli govor o tome dal sam sigurna kad cu dobit iducu M jer da uputnice vrijede 30 dana i da ne mogu vise mijenjat datume rucno.
> 
> *malena*  ja procurim prije prestanka s terapijom pa ti nisam od pomoci.


Uputnice vrijede 30 dana to je 100% sigurno i ne razumijem zašto ne može mijenjati datum,meni jučer opet promjenili,već par puta,uputnica mi iz 10.mjeseca i ništa mi nije rekla da je to problem.

----------


## bubekica

> Uputnice vrijede 30 dana to je 100% sigurno i ne razumijem zašto ne može mijenjati datum,meni jučer opet promjenili,već par puta,uputnica mi iz 10.mjeseca i ništa mi nije rekla da je to problem.


Ocito svatko ima svoje tumacenje, najbolje je iz tog razloga provjeriti sa sestrama na VV.

----------


## žužy

I ja pitala svoju giničku,i dr opče prakse kolko vrijede uputnice pa su rekle mjesec dana.Jer imam jednu neiskorištenu za pregled,koju sam nosila za svaki slučaj ak nepemo u postupak....al izgleda da moram po novu. 
Najbolje da svaka od nas na licu mjesta pita sestre na VV da izbjegnemo ovakve dileme.

----------


## cvitka

Cure iz Zg trebam pomoć, u petak sam u ZG i moram od Trnskog doći do VV, šta preporučujete taxi ili tramvaj i kojim tramvajem doći do VV odnosno do Kvatrića jer bi dalje prošetala!
Zahvaljujem

----------


## inada

mislim da ti od trga na kvatrić ide tramvaj 4,11,12. ali neka me netko ispravi ako griješi, već sam zaboravila

----------


## bubekica

Od trsklog je najjednostavije doci 7icom do kvatrica.

----------


## cvitka

Hvala cure malo me bune ovi 4,11,12, :Undecided: !
Koliko sam gledala na karti 7 vozi od trnskog pravo do kvatrića!!! 
Hvala curke još jednom!!!!

----------


## 123beba

Zanemari sve ostalo... 7 je tvoja!  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

super šta ste opisale kako ide procedura sa punkcijom  :Cool: 
obavila i drugi pregled,izvadila krv i ako budu gotovi nalazi do 25.3 krećem u postupak odmah sljedeći ciklus

----------


## Mala28

obavila sam fm
kaze dr. na ne trebam visr nista piti, da imam dosta folikula i ponovno u pon.
ocekuje aih oko srijede

----------


## kika222

Super mala 28 :Smile:  sretno!!! Bio bi red da bude i neka trudnoća iz aih-a :Yes: 

Ja sam pikalica od danas, eto me opet na brdu u utorak!!! Sretno nam bilo svima :Yes:  :Yes: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tina_julija

Molim administratore da na prvu stranu dodaju da se kod androloga dr Perosa telefonski narucuje od 13 do 15h, friska info od danas...

----------


## Medeja

Bok, cure!

Prvi sam put na ovoj temi opcenito na ovom forumu.

Imam pitanje. Muz je narucen za pregled i spermiogram na Vuk Vrhovec pa me samo zanima kako to sve skupa izgleda.
Muz je trtaros i zeli unaprijed doznati sto ga ocekuje.

----------


## nada0007

kika222 vidim da zajedno krecemo s pikanjem, i ja sam u utorak ponovo gore. Daj mi reci kako ide sada dalje da si znam organizirati smjene na poslu?

----------


## orhideja.

> Bok, cure!
> 
> Prvi sam put na ovoj temi opcenito na ovom forumu.
> 
> Imam pitanje. Muz je narucen za pregled i spermiogram na Vuk Vrhovec pa me samo zanima kako to sve skupa izgleda.
> Muz je trtaros i zeli unaprijed doznati sto ga ocekuje.


dobro došla na forum i što  prije se preselila na onaj trudnički-... Daje uzorak sjemena na analizu,i ide kod doktora na razgovor i pregled (koliko mi je mm rekao ništa strašno-samo neka mjerenja i razgovor), nisam bila pa neznam detalje  :Laughing:  , uglavnom-ništa strašno. (možda ti se javi netko upućeniji,nama je dugo prošlo od toga-pa nepamtim).
Jedino što bi ti htijela naglasiti (meni nitko nije,pa mi je uzelo 3godine) je da se i ti naručiš na pregled kod ginekologa/ice na VV (ako nisi i ako ti nitko nije rekao)

----------


## NINA30

Molim pomoć! 
Danas mi je 2DC i trebam zvati da se naručim. Zadnji put sam napravila sve hormone nalaz bi mi trebao biti sada već u kartoni, napravila sam briseve,papu,nalazi transfuzije.... 
Postoji mogućnost da m nemože dobiti slobodan dan na poslu jer on baš mora ići sa mnom!?Jel postoji šansa da krenem u postupak već sada!??? Dr je naveo da suprug treba donjeti uputnicu za spermiogram iako je već dao zadnji put.???

----------


## bubekica

Ako morate ponavljat sgram onda ne krecete u postupak. Tm moze doci i neki drugi dan dati uzorak.

----------


## NINA30

Znači da bi ja mogla doći i sama!? Iz Osijeka smo i onda dok sve uskladim katastrofa....nitko više nema razumijevanja za nikoga nevjerojatno da nemožeš dobiti slobodan dan!

----------


## bubekica

danas kad budes zvala reci da morate ponavljati sgram, ali da TM ne moze sutra, postoje 2 opcije:
a) ti dolazis sutra, TM dolazi drugi dan (onda moze krenes u postupak, jer za kretanje u postupak moras biti na uzv 3dc i krenuti s terapijom) - osobno bih odabrala ovu varijantu; TM ne mora biti 3dc s tobom ako kreces u postupak - bitan je na dan punkcije  :Smile: 
b) dolazite oboje neki drugi dan
javi kaj si dogovorila!

----------


## slavonika

Pozz cure, evo i ja končno obavila HSG, kad dođe M naručujem se,jedino nezz kakvo je radno vrijeme VV oko Uskrsa?!

----------


## bubekica

*NINA30* jesi rijesila jucer?
*slavonika* mislim da ne rade samo na uskrs (a ni inace nedjeljom ne rade).

----------


## slavonika

> *NINA30* jesi rijesila jucer?
> *slavonika* mislim da ne rade samo na uskrs (a ni inace nedjeljom ne rade).


Aha hvala,mislila sam da možda izbivaju duže zbog Uskrsa.

----------


## Mala28

cure imam dvojbu
danas sam bila na vv, imam 2 folikula od 21mm, endometrij je 7,2
danas u 21 je stoperica brevacid 2 pikice
aih u cetvrtak ujutro
doktor nije nista rekao a ja zaboravila pitati..zadnji odnos je bio u petak popodne, i do aiha bi to bilo 5 dana
sad mi frendica kaze da su njoj rekli uvijek odnos taj dan kad je stoperica i onda bi to bilo dan i pol
a opet si mislim pa valjda bi dr. rekao da treba odnos prije?
prosli cetvrtak sam ga to pitala i rekao je cetvrtak zadnji odnos, ali cinilo mi se dugo pa smo i u petak

----------


## sladja01

> cure imam dvojbu
> danas sam bila na vv, imam 2 folikula od 21mm, endometrij je 7,2
> danas u 21 je stoperica brevacid 2 pikice
> aih u cetvrtak ujutro
> doktor nije nista rekao a ja zaboravila pitati..zadnji odnos je bio u petak popodne, i do aiha bi to bilo 5 dana
> sad mi frendica kaze da su njoj rekli uvijek odnos taj dan kad je stoperica i onda bi to bilo dan i pol
> a opet si mislim pa valjda bi dr. rekao da treba odnos prije?
> prosli cetvrtak sam ga to pitala i rekao je cetvrtak zadnji odnos, ali cinilo mi se dugo pa smo i u petak


Meni su na SD govorili da na taj dan kada je štoperica smijemo imati odnos iako mi nikada nismo jer mi je nekako prekratak period apstinencije pošto svagdje piše 3-5 dana ...tako da ne znam...

----------


## dana77

Dobra vam noć, eto još jedne u borbu skupa s vama. Ukratko, nakon svih nadanja nema druge nego na VV, bebu nemamo, M nema bez Duphastona  :Undecided:  , Papa pravio probleme, nakon biopsije pokazalo se sve ok, danas popijen zadnji Duphaston, čekam M i prvi dan zovem sestre, jel tako?  :Trep trep:  , danas dobila uputnicu od svoje gin za VV, pomagajte, što me čeka?  :Confused:

----------


## lora21

Pozz cure, zna li koja plaća li se pretraga spermiograma na VV, suprug ne plaća dopunsko zdravstveno, ... hvala :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Moj isto nema dopunsko, ali dr opće prakse mu je dao uputnicu! Nismo ništa platili, imamo dijagnozu N97( primarni sterilitet) i dosad nije bilo problema... Ako nisi iz zg imaš pravo i na putni nalog( ako imaš više od 50km do zg... Sretno!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lora21

kika222 hvala na odgovoru. I njemu je dr. opće prakse dao uputnicu, a putni nalog ne, kao ni moja ginička meni koja mi je rekla da ni prije nismo imali pravo jer u Osijeku to isto rade, a da su sada potpuno ukinuli putne naloge.

----------


## Strašna

Upravo tako, i ja sam iz pozege i nemam prva na putne naloge jer je nama najblizi OS, za tamo bi imale pravo.

No da ne offtopičarim, ja sam u pon bila na VV, dogovorila histeroskopiju u 4.om mjesecu i u 5.tom bi trebala na FET.

----------


## Šiškica

Strašna baš mi žao što se nismo skužile i ja bila u ponedjeljak , ona jedina koja je imala ET.

----------


## Strašna

Aaaaaa sjećam se da je bio jedan transfer...
k vrapcu, steta sto se nismo skuzile. sretno draga!

----------


## Strašna

E pa čekaj, vrtim film...mislim da smo mi čak i pričale :D
Sjedila si prije odlaska u salu kraj mene, izmedju mene i isto one ženice koja je čekala betu. Jel tako?

----------


## Mala28

Kakav je raspored u sali? ide se po abecedi, ili po tipu postupka tipa punkcije, transferi, aih ili?
ja sam sutra na aihu

----------


## bubekica

prvo su punkcije po redu zapisivanja u biljeznicu na dan stoperice, zatim transferi, inseminacije su zadnje.
tko je jos sutra gore?

----------


## Mala28

hvala

----------


## Šiškica

> E pa čekaj, vrtim film...mislim da smo mi čak i pričale :D
> Sjedila si prije odlaska u salu kraj mene, izmedju mene i isto one ženice koja je čekala betu. Jel tako?


e da, mislim da  sam se sjetila i ti si čekala betu?  ti si kod doktorice??
 i bila si gotova i otišla prije nego što sam izašla iz sale??!!

----------


## dana77

Nešto nas gadno čeka ili vam je promakao moj post ?  :Laughing:

----------


## kika222

Nado kad imaš punkciju??? 
Dana 77 sretno ti bilo u borbi :Smile:  dobro da si krenula, sad ideš na prvi pregled?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Strašna

> e da, mislim da  sam se sjetila i ti si čekala betu?  ti si kod doktorice??
>  i bila si gotova i otišla prije nego što sam izašla iz sale??!!


Da,da...ja sam bila medju prvima prozvana nakon sale. I žurila sam na bus pa sam zbrisala. :D

----------


## bubekica

> Nešto nas gadno čeka ili vam je promakao moj post ?


dobrodosla! dok ne nakupis 10 postova tvoji postovi prolaze provjeru pa se objavljuju naknadno - i ponekad izgube u masi drugih....
kad dobis M, zoves 1. dan ciklusa, ako ides prvi put, narucit ce te otpilike 8. dan, na konzultacije - uzv, razgovor s doktorom. pitaj stogod te zanima, tu smo  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Prijavljujem punkciju u subotu :Smile: 
Sretno svima!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dana77

Hvala na dobrodošlici, Kika , Bubekica, da idemo prvi put, baš sam nekako sretna, al me i strah, i sreće i nesreće.. hvala na pomoći, imat ću pitanja sigurno, samo dok skupim 10 postova  :Laughing:   .. Kika sretno u subotu !

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Da li se stimulacija klomifenima racuna u ona 4 stimulirana postupka ili 2 prirodna? ili nekako drugacije???

----------


## nonek

Stimulacija klomifenom se računa u prirodne postupke...barem je meni tako bilo 



> Da li se stimulacija klomifenima racuna u ona 4 stimulirana postupka ili 2 prirodna? ili nekako drugacije???

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Hvala ti Nonek :Smile:

----------


## nada0007

i ja sam u subotu...budemo se zajedno derale...hiihihihi :Laughing:

----------


## dana77

Drage moje, eto znala sam da će tako biti, M došla večeras,subota,  znači mogu zvati istom u ponedjeljak ujutro, to je 3 dc, hoće biti problema?   :Unsure:

----------


## Vaki

Samo se pojaviš gore ujutro i kažeš sestrama da si dobila u subotu! Nema problema, takva je praksa... Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

Dana i kika, sretno sutra!

----------


## dana77

> Samo se pojaviš gore ujutro i kažeš sestrama da si dobila u subotu! Nema problema, takva je praksa... Sretno!


Eee Vaki da bar jesam tako daleko u postupku  :Wink:  , trebam ići na prvi pregled, a za njega se naručuje 1dc, a meni će u ponedjeljak biti 3 dc  :Sad:  , to sam mislila hoće biti problem? I čitam vas noćas pošto me admin još nije pustio  :Love:  , rasprava oko šifre na uputnici, na mojoj piše ..humana rep.. dijagnoza poremećaj funkcije jajnika, traži se prvi pregled.. i šifra *E 28* !!

----------


## dana77

Bubekica hvala, iako samo zovem i za to mi treba sreće  :Wink:  ja bi kod doktora A. čitala sam da se može izabrati, 2353-907 od 13- 14h, jel tako?  :Unsure:

----------


## kika222

Hvala bubi :Smile:  
Dana, šta ne treba biti za prvi pregled A1 na uputnici?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

*dana* mozes se za prvi pregled naruciti 3dc, trazi kod alebica, broj je taj koji si naveza. sifra koju si napisala je sifra bolesti, tj. uputne dijagnoze, mi pricamo o siframa uputnice, postoje a, b, c i d uputnice, to su ti one kucice sa strane, za prvi pregled je a1.

----------


## dana77

Uh dobro je, pronašla sam *A1*   :Very Happy:   E sad čekamo sutra pa zvvvvrc, valjda će biti sve ok, haha imam osjećaj da će me naručiti za prvi april  :Laughing:   Hvala vam na objašnjenjima. Kika kako si ti, subota?

----------


## kika222

Dana dobro sam, dobili 5js, peti stimulirani, možda je to dobar znak :Smile: 
Vjerojatno danas transfer(ak se koja oplodila)... Ne mogu spavati od razmišljanja :Smile:  sretno ti bilo i da čim prije postaneš trbušasta :Yes:  :Yes: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 123beba

Kika, sretno!!!! I mi smo imali 5 js i transfer 3 dan i evo, jedna od njih sad spava kraj mene!  :Smile:  i tebi želim isto tako!!!!!

----------


## kika222

Žene moje drage, poslali su me doma :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  da dođem u četvrtak!!! Sretna sam ko malo dijete, skoro ko da sam trudna!!! Korak smo 
bliže ka ostvarenju svoje najveće želje!!!!
Daj Bože 123 beba da idem tvojim stopama!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lberc

kika,odlične vijesti...ma ovaj  postupak ti je dobitan!

----------


## KLARA31

kika nisam skužila jesi imala transfer danas? ili ti oni drže embrije duže od 3 dana?

----------


## bugaboo

Kika ceka transfer blastica 5. dan ako sam dobro shvatila, sretno Kika!!!

----------


## kika222

Da nadam se da će u četvrtak biti blastice, prve u životu :Smile:  hvala vam žene što ste uz mene!! Pusa Lberc i sineku!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Lijepo kika...lijepo je cuti uspjehe...zelim srecu do kraja :Smile:

----------


## dana77

*Kika*   :Klap:  jupiiiii, sad čekamo četvrtak, samo hrabro!

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Kika...ti si bila u subotu na punkciji? Ne znam jesi kod doktora ili doktorice, ja sam kod doktora i usubotu sam isla po terapiju i bila je samo doktorica. Zanima me jel doktora nema subotom ili se mjenjaju i sto ako je punkcija subotom a njega nema? 
I ako ti se da napisati kako je prosla punkcija? :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

nisam kika, al cu ti odgovoriti. koliko sam ja pohvatala, svatko od njih ima jedan dan slobodan u tjednu. ovu subotu je dr. a. ima slobodno, doktorica je bila sama. medjusobno se pokrivaju za preglede, folikulometrije, punkcije i transfere. jedini neradni dan je nedjelja.

----------


## kika222

U subotu sam bila na punkciji, bilo je ok.  Još sam se malo razgibala na šetnji i subota je bila super provedena :Smile:  Doktorica je bila i čini mi se da je malo nježnija... Čini mi se da dr A nema od četvrtka, tako da mislim da će mi doktorica raditi i transfer :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lora21

Sretno kika222  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Kika, jel znas do kada onda nema dr. A? Ja cu uskoro gore, mozda vec u subotu, a treba mi propisati terapiju.

----------


## sladja01

Sretno i od mene kika222  :Smile:  ali jel mi netko može ukratko objasniti razliku između tih blastica i embrija koji se vraćaju ranije ? Još mi neki pojmovi nisu jasni, a dok čekam mengu koja kasni zbog ciste i to baš sada kada sam krenula na vv i koja mi sve stopira da polovim još neke sitnice koje su mi malo nejasne  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Kika, jel znas do kada onda nema dr. A? Ja cu uskoro gore, mozda vec u subotu, a treba mi propisati terapiju.


nema ga sri-pet.

----------


## bubekica

> Sretno i od mene kika222  ali jel mi netko može ukratko objasniti razliku između tih blastica i embrija koji se vraćaju ranije ? Još mi neki pojmovi nisu jasni, a dok čekam mengu koja kasni zbog ciste i to baš sada kada sam krenula na vv i koja mi sve stopira da polovim još neke sitnice koje su mi malo nejasne


embriji se mogu vracati 2.-5. dan od punkcije.
dan nakon punkcije jajna stanica bi trebala biti oplodjena, taj stadija naziva se zigota
2. dan od punkcije zigota bi se trebala podijeliti u 2 stanice, jos je bolje ako je 2. dan embrij vec cetverostanicni.
3. dan embrij bi trebao imati 8 stanica.
5. dan embrij je u stadiju morule (kugla stanica) ili blastociste (suplja kugla stanica)
5. dan moguce je napraviti bolje selekciju jer je prisutno vise kriterija za selekcija pa ukoliko ima vise embrija, preferira se cekanje 5-og dana, kako bi se selekcija napravila.

----------


## sladja01

> embriji se mogu vracati 2.-5. dan od punkcije.
> dan nakon punkcije jajna stanica bi trebala biti oplodjena, taj stadija naziva se zigota
> 2. dan od punkcije zigota bi se trebala podijeliti u 2 stanice, jos je bolje ako je 2. dan embrij vec cetverostanicni.
> 3. dan embrij bi trebao imati 8 stanica.
> 5. dan embrij je u stadiju morule (kugla stanica) ili blastociste (suplja kugla stanica)
> 5. dan moguce je napraviti bolje selekciju jer je prisutno vise kriterija za selekcija pa ukoliko ima vise embrija, preferira se cekanje 5-og dana, kako bi se selekcija napravila.


Hvalaaaa  :Smile:  jasnije mi je kako to funkcionira, ali zašto se onda uvijek ne čeka 5.dan bez obzira na broj embrija ako je najbolje da se radi transfer blastociste?

----------


## lora21

Pozdrav bubekica, ja sam nova u ovome, pa redovito čitam i učim iz vaših odgovora, koliko sam shvatila da na dan punkcije jajnih stanica, muž treba doći dati sjeme, je li tako?

----------


## bubekica

sto je manji broj embrija vece su sanse da 5-i dan neces imati sto transferirati. npr. ako 2. dan nakon punkcije imas 2 embrija, vratiti ces ta 2 jer ces ionako 3 dana kasnije vratit ta 2, nemas izmedju cega radit selekciju. svede se na procjenu i odluku biologa u odredjenom trenutku.

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav bubekica, ja sam nova u ovome, pa redovito čitam i učim iz vaših odgovora, koliko sam shvatila da na dan punkcije jajnih stanica, muž treba doći dati sjeme, je li tako?


tako je, na dan punkcije muz daje uzorak. 
inace - punktiraju se folikuli, a ne jajne stanice.

----------


## sladja01

A da, nisam tako razmišljala. Hvala još jednom, zaista sve imaš u malom prstu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> A da, nisam tako razmišljala. Hvala još jednom, zaista sve imaš u malom prstu


hahaha pa i ne bas  :Smile:  samo basics  :Smile:  sretno!
inace, osnovne informacije o postupku mozete potraziti u novoj rodinoj brosuri
http://issuu.com/udrugaroda/docs/neplodnost_2014

----------


## dana77

:Laughing:  kao što rekoh, naručena na prvi april   :Laughing:  
Dr. A. iza 10h, i sad, uputnica A1 ( imam ) i A3 ? Što je A3? Sestra je toliko žurila da smo jedva i ovo dogovorile.. :/

----------


## sladja01

Ali uvijek tu kada zatreba  :Smile:  eee, pošto sam na poslu, a printer kraj mene, printam si ju odmah tako da ću imati šta čitati  :Smile:  čini mi se baš super  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*dana* mozda muzu za sgram?
javit ce ti se cure koje su nedavno bile na prvom pregledu...

----------


## sladja01

> kao što rekoh, naručena na prvi april   
> Dr. A. iza 10h, i sad, uputnica A1 ( imam ) i A3 ? Što je A3? Sestra je toliko žurila da smo jedva i ovo dogovorile.. :/


A3 je za spermiogram za muža, bar u mom slučaju  :Smile:

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> nisam kika, al cu ti odgovoriti. koliko sam ja pohvatala, svatko od njih ima jedan dan slobodan u tjednu. ovu subotu je dr. a. ima slobodno, doktorica je bila sama. medjusobno se pokrivaju za preglede, folikulometrije, punkcije i transfere. jedini neradni dan je nedjelja.


Meni je u subotu doktorica prepisala terapiju i jako sam se zacudila. Brine me kako ju je uopce odredila, obzirom da u mom kartonu, ne znam kako, nema mojih nalaza???
Ne kuzim koja je svrha onda birati doktora ako nikad ne znas kod kojeg ces zavrsiti. Mislim ako sam odlucila ici kod doktora onda bi zeljela da sve on radi?!

----------


## bubekica

tvoji nalazi su u racunalu, prije nego te prozovu, doktor i doktorica pogledaju. moguce je takodjer i da je doktor zapisao planiranu terapiju kad si bila zadnji put kod njega. budi bez brige, doktor te vodi, doktorica samo provodi njegove odluke. a sto se tice punkcije/transfera - nitko ti ne moze garantirati da ce doktor svaki put biti tamo, ali su sanse daleko vece nego na drugim klinikama.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> tvoji nalazi su u racunalu, prije nego te prozovu, doktor i doktorica pogledaju. moguce je takodjer i da je doktor zapisao planiranu terapiju kad si bila zadnji put kod njega. budi bez brige, doktor te vodi, doktorica samo provodi njegove odluke. a sto se tice punkcije/transfera - nitko ti ne moze garantirati da ce doktor svaki put biti tamo, ali su sanse daleko vece nego na drugim klinikama.


Hvala ti puno na svim odgovorima...ja sam totalno u paranoji, pokusavam se sabrati al tesko mi ide sva sam splasena...kaze doktorica da dugo nije vidjela nekog tako uplasenog :Smile: 
Sad sam dobila Clomifene i vec stalno pratim simptome, jel me bole jajnici, jesam li natekla, jel me boli glava, zlo mi je, hoce mi izrasti trece oko :Smile: ))

----------


## dana77

Hmmm, a da nije A3 za nekakvu moju pretragu, il ja cijela spadam pod A1?

----------


## bugaboo

> nema ga sri-pet.


 :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

> Hmmm, a da nije A3 za nekakvu moju pretragu, il ja cijela spadam pod A1?



*dana*,ja sam sa A3 vadila hormone.
Kaj ti uopče sad moraš raditi gore,dali imaš samo pregled,ide i TM na s-gram,kaj ti je rečeno?

----------


## dana77

> *dana*,ja sam sa A3 vadila hormone.
> Kaj ti uopče sad moraš raditi gore,dali imaš samo pregled,ide i TM na s-gram,kaj ti je rečeno?


Sad idem na prvi pregled, dogovor i sestra mi je brzinski rekla uputnice A1 i A3,pregled, konzultacije s doktorom, nije mi za dragog ništa rekla, nebi ga ni vodila ako mi ne treba, morat ću sutra nazvati pa pitati.

----------


## žužy

Možda najbolje da ipak nazoveš i pitaš za svaki slučaj...neznam kak ti je tak ofrlje rekla,pa moraš znat za kaj da ti ginić piše uputnicu.

----------


## dana77

Nekakva im je gužva bila, i meni je to malo bilo  :Unsure:  al što sad, zvat ću pa ću vidjeti.

----------


## bubekica

To to je za muza za sgram, a na pregledu ce ti doktor napisati koje hormone moras vaditi i vadit ces ih iduci ciklus.

----------


## žužy

A valjda bi spomenula muža...  :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

> A valjda bi spomenula muža...


A mozda i nebi, kao sto ni nije jednoj koja je dosla prosli tjedan samo s uputnicom za pregled pa je bilo - a jooooj.
Samo ti uzmi a3 muzu za sgram (daje njegova opca praksa).

----------


## žužy

No krasno...
Ja bi ipak nazvala..ima vremena,ipak ide 1. tek.

----------


## dana77

> To to je za muza za sgram, a na pregledu ce ti doktor napisati koje hormone moras vaditi i vadit ces ih iduci ciklus.


I ja sam pomislila da ću hormone i ostalo vaditi kod svoje ginićke pa sa svim nazad u Zg.

----------


## bubekica

> I ja sam pomislila da ću hormone i ostalo vaditi kod svoje ginićke pa sa svim nazad u Zg.


Hormone vadis isto na VV, oni inzistiraju na svom nalazu.
Ajde nazovi sutra pa javi kaj vele, ali garant je za spermio.

----------


## dana77

> Hormone vadis isto na VV, oni inzistiraju na svom nalazu.
> Ajde nazovi sutra pa javi kaj vele, ali garant je za spermio.


Ok, zvat ću, al ja sam MM već rekla nek pakuje kofere  :Grin:

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Kika, baš mi je bilo drago što sam te vidjela tako sretnu danas......vidimo se u četvrtak  :Smile: ))

----------


## kika222

Ninchi htjela sam ti poslat pp ali nemaš još 10 postova pa te ovdje pozdravljam i želim svu sreću!!! Vidimo se u četvrtak!!!
Pozdravljam i dragu kjaru :Smile: 
Hvala vam drage trudilice moje na lijepim željama, daj Bože da je to to!!! Sretno svima!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KLARA31

pomagajte moram danas zvati u bolnicu,jer doktora A. nema par dana,dal je njegov broj 012353906? nitko se ne javlja.
 na ...907 mi je sestra rekla da mi nemože reć dal su gotovi moji nalazi krvi

----------


## bubekica

> pomagajte moram danas zvati u bolnicu,jer doktora A. nema par dana,dal je njegov broj 012353906? nitko se ne javlja.
>  na ...907 mi je sestra rekla da mi nemože reć dal su gotovi moji nalazi krvi


To je broj, al mozda si zvala kad su bili u sali, najbolje je zvati ga kasnije, oko 13...

----------


## KLARA31

bubekica  :Kiss:

----------


## KLARA31

dobila sam doktora,čim dobijem stvari zovem i 3dc doć,onda to neće bit stimulacija samo klomifen? on je do sada meni bio uvijek 2.dc-5.dc. Ne znam koju će mi terapiju dat. Da li imaju praksu klomifen od 3.dc? 
Eto čak je i AMH bio gotov u 14dana. U 2mj sam prvi put bila u bolnici,u 3mj vadila nalaze i eto početkom 4mj već krećem u postupak. Brzo!

----------


## bubekica

moze ic i s klomifenom od 3dc. zelim ti svu srecu u 4mj.!

----------


## KLARA31

ok,hvala na odgov. pila sam klomifen najmanje 10-ak ciklusa i uvijek je bilo od 2-5dc,pa me zbunilo,al dobro.

----------


## bugaboo

> dobila sam doktora,čim dobijem stvari zovem i 3dc doć,onda to neće bit stimulacija samo klomifen? on je do sada meni bio uvijek 2.dc-5.dc. Ne znam koju će mi terapiju dat. Da li imaju praksu klomifen od 3.dc? 
> Eto čak je i AMH bio gotov u 14dana. U 2mj sam prvi put bila u bolnici,u 3mj vadila nalaze i eto početkom 4mj već krećem u postupak. Brzo!



Klara ja u roku par dana idem na brdo 3dc i krecem u postupak, ista situacija kao i ti pa ti javim sta ce biti sa stimulacijom. 

Od jucer imam neki spotting, menga samo sto ne dodje, a trebam dobiti tek u petak. Nadam se da nece doci prije cetvrtka pa da uhvatim dr. A ako ce on biti u subotu.

----------


## dana77

> Ok, zvat ću, al ja sam MM već rekla nek pakuje kofere


Imala je Bubekica pravo  :Klap:  A3 je za MM, sgram  :Grin:

----------


## sladja01

Sretnoooo...a što se klomifena tiče, ja sam tri ciklusa pila od 3-7 dana.

----------


## slavonika

Poz cure,evo i ja (ne)čekam mengu pa zovem na VV na prve konzultacije,vodim mm da obavi sgram pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje. Do koliko se sati prima uputnica za sgram? 
Imamo vožnje 3 sata do zg pa da znamo okvirno kad treba krenuti. Puse svima

----------


## bugaboo

Bok slavonika, mi smo bili u 2. mjesecu prvi put i dosli smo oko 10h kako nam je sestra rekla, MM radio spermiogram. Sve ispitaj sestru kad se budes narucivala.

----------


## slavonika

Hvala bugaboo, obično kad tako negdje moram zvati pola stvari zaboravim pitati, sretno

----------


## sladja01

> Poz cure,evo i ja (ne)čekam mengu pa zovem na VV na prve konzultacije,vodim mm da obavi sgram pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje. Do koliko se sati prima uputnica za sgram? 
> Imamo vožnje 3 sata do zg pa da znamo okvirno kad treba krenuti. Puse svima


Mi smo u 2.mj bili prvi put tamo i sestra rekla da dodemo oko 10...odmah sam otišla sestrama i zapisale su sve važne podatke, muž je odmah bio pozvan na sg...to obavio...i čekali smo sat i pol dok me dr.nije pozvao...on je već imao u ruci nalaze od sg, zapisao je sve neke odnovne informacije i obavio uzv..

----------


## luna2

Pozdrav svima,trebala bi ovaj ciklus imat Fet,pa me zanima kada muz i datk treba doc nesto potpisivat??

----------


## dana77

*Sladjo, Slavonika*  na prvoj str ovog foruma sam pročitala da se za sgram ne naručuje, al da se radi od 9-9:30h, ako će ga raditi kad dođem, i meni je sestra rekla u 10h, nebi dolazila u 9h, sam da me nervoza još jače opere dok čekam  :Smile:  Zna li netko nešto?

----------


## žužy

Mi smo došli na prvi pregled gore oko 8,baš zbog s-grama,nismo znali dal bude prekasno u 10 kak se sestra rekla.
On je to odmah riješio,i onda smo se načekali dok sam ja došla na red.
Ali na žalost neznam do kad se spermići daju na analizu....znam samo da mi je dr jednom rekao,bilo je pol 12,da požurim izvaditi krv i da se nada da još ima nekoga u labu.
Za s-gram zbilja neznam,nek se neko javi s info.

----------


## bubekica

ja u zadnje vrijeme ne bih dala ruku u vatru ni za jednu info vezano za vrijeme na VV. sve ovisi o guzvi. streber sam i vjerojatno bih dosla u 8 pa makar cekala 6 sati.

----------


## sladja01

> *Sladjo, Slavonika*  na prvoj str ovog foruma sam pročitala da se za sgram ne naručuje, al da se radi od 9-9:30h, ako će ga raditi kad dođem, i meni je sestra rekla u 10h, nebi dolazila u 9h, sam da me nervoza još jače opere dok čekam  Zna li netko nešto?


E zaista ne znam, ja kada sam zvala da se naručim, meni je tako sestra rekla da dođem u 10 i kada sam pitala jel može i muž napraviti sgram, rekla je da,da,naravno,skupa dolazite i to je to...i kazem, odmah su ga zvali čim smo došli...to je moj slučaj od 21.2.14.  :Smile:

----------


## dana77

> ja u zadnje vrijeme ne bih dala ruku u vatru ni za jednu info vezano za vrijeme na VV. sve ovisi o guzvi. streber sam i vjerojatno bih dosla u 8 pa makar cekala 6 sati.


Mislim da ću i ja kak sam si zacrtala na početku pa nek čekam, dragi je sa mnom pa ću njemu zvoncat  :Laughing:

----------


## KLARA31

bugaboo pratimo se ovaj ciklus  :Smile:  
nešto nema dr.A par dana....
ja bi u ponediljak trebala dobit

----------


## Vaki

> Pozdrav svima,trebala bi ovaj ciklus imat Fet,pa me zanima kada muz i datk treba doc nesto potpisivat??


Već ste potpisali kod zamrzavanja, oboje, tako da on sad ni ne treba dolaziti. Tako su barem meni rekli... ako griješim neka me netko ispravi!  :Wink:

----------


## orhideja.

> Pozdrav svima,trebala bi ovaj ciklus imat Fet,pa me zanima kada muz i datk treba doc nesto potpisivat??


Mi smo (ako me pamćenje dobro služi) 10dc na drugom uzv (prvi je bio 3dc) potpisivali pristanak za odmrzavanje, Fet bio 15dc (treći dolazak)

----------


## Vaki

Jao, koliko potpisivanja... Mislila sam da je pristanak za zamrzavanje ujedno i pristanak za odmrzavanje!? Eh, sad mi je drago da je luna2 to spomenula jer mi dragi ide na službeni put (pa da to riješimo prije nego što ode). Eto, ni od FET-a ništa ako mužić nije prisutan...  :Wink:

----------


## arlena

> Već ste potpisali kod zamrzavanja, oboje, tako da on sad ni ne treba dolaziti. Tako su barem meni rekli... ako griješim neka me netko ispravi!


Nisam sigurna u tu info
Mm je potpisivao i kod transfera sa svijezim embrijem i za fet,da se i on slaze s tim,a za fet je potpisao odmah treci dan ciklusa,kad smo dosli na dogovor

----------


## KLARA31

koliko potpisivanja, ja imam dva papira ovjeriti u javnog bilježnika,jedan je za pristanak na MPO a drugi će bit nakon punkcije da se muž slaže sa mojom odlukom o vraćanju embrija...jer on zbog posla neće bit pri transferu prisutan,sad me zanima jel postoji povrat toga novca?

----------


## bubekica

Vaki, papirologiju mozete rijesiti unaprijed, tako smo mi jer muza nije bilo taj ciklus kad je bio FET.
Klara, pisi HZZO za povrat, sluzbeno ga nema, ali ako nas puno pritisne, tko zna... Koliko znam, samo je jedna ovjera kod JB (pristanak na MPO).

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo pratimo se ovaj ciklus  
> nešto nema dr.A par dana....
> ja bi u ponediljak trebala dobit


Joj ja u petak trebam dobiti, ali od ponedjeljka vucem neki cudni iscjedak pa sve nesto cudno, par kapi krvi pa nista i tako vec 2 dana, valjda neka nervoza pred ovo sve opet ispocetka.

Btw. tocno prije 3 god smo krenuli u zadnji postupak iz kojeg smo dobili svoju srecicu... zezamo se da mi ocito uvijek tempiramo da beba dodje u 12. mjesecu :Wink:

----------


## luna2

Hvaĺa vam cure i moj muz putuje iduci tjedan pa da znamo kak to ide da rijesimo dok je tu!

----------


## dana77

Cure zna li koja gdje se mogu raditi markeri na hiv i hep, jel može negdje u Slavoniji il smoosuđeni na Zg, jel istina da Petrova naručuje?

----------


## Šiškica

Da Petrova naručuje več neko vrijeme!!

----------


## Aliki

Petrova naručuje, ali i prima bez naručivanja ako kažete da idete u postupak brzo  :Wink:

----------


## dana77

hehe muljaža na sve strane  :Grin:  pitat ću sutra svoju doc, možda se može negdje u Slavoniji, da ne moram za dva dana nazad u Zg  :Laughing:

----------


## Aliki

Inače, markere možete vaditi i u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo "Andrija Štampar" bez ikakvog naručivanja, ako imate prigovor savjesti zbog muljaže  :Grin:

----------


## dana77

> Inače, markere možete vaditi i u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo "Andrija Štampar" bez ikakvog naručivanja, ako imate prigovor savjesti zbog muljaže


 :Naklon:  hmm..a da to nekako uklopim sad kad idem..to mi svakao treba  :Cekam:   bez obzira na bolnicu, jel idu pod hzzo ili?

----------


## Aliki

> hmm..a da to nekako uklopim sad kad idem..to mi svakao treba   bez obzira na bolnicu, jel idu pod hzzo ili?


Da, samo je bitno da ginićka tebi, odnosno opća praksa tm-u, napiše medicinska biokemija na uputnicu (pitajte točno što treba pisati za Andriju Štampara), a ne transfuzijska medicina (Petrova). 
Lijepo dođete i izvadite (od pola 8 rade), nalazi su gotovi kad vam kažu na šalteru (dobijete broj za provjeriti), mislim da smo mi cca 2 tjedna čekali.

----------


## dana77

> Da, samo je bitno da ginićka tebi, odnosno opća praksa tm-u, napiše medicinska biokemija na uputnicu (pitajte točno što treba pisati za Andriju Štampara), a ne transfuzijska medicina (Petrova). 
> Lijepo dođete i izvadite (od pola 8 rade), nalazi su gotovi kad vam kažu na šalteru (dobijete broj za provjeriti), mislim da smo mi cca 2 tjedna čekali.


Hvala Aliki, vidjet ću sutra s doktoricom, ako moram u Zg onda ću na Zavod, da sve riješim kad sam tamo...ili će biti još nešto što ću morati vaditi u Zg  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lberc

kika,sretno!!!

----------


## 123beba

> Cure zna li koja gdje se mogu raditi markeri na hiv i hep, jlel može negdje u Slavoniji il smoosuđeni na Zg, jel istina da Petrova naručuje?


ja ti mislim da se svakako mogu raditi markeri i u Slavoniji... No, ionako vam dr mora dati uputnicu pa ju pitaj gdje najbliže možete. Sretno!

----------


## bugaboo

> Joj ja u petak trebam dobiti, ali od ponedjeljka vucem neki cudni iscjedak pa sve nesto cudno, par kapi krvi pa nista i tako vec 2 dana, valjda neka nervoza pred ovo sve opet ispocetka.
> 
> Btw. tocno prije 3 god smo krenuli u zadnji postupak iz kojeg smo dobili svoju srecicu... zezamo se da mi ocito uvijek tempiramo da beba dodje u 12. mjesecu


Juhu dobila sam!!! U subotu sam gore, samo da sve bude ok i da krenemo :fige:

----------


## nova21

U osijeku se mogu radit markeri, nalazi za 3 dana ako se nevaram

----------


## bubekica

*bugaboo* sretno!
i pozdrav curama iz cekaone  :Laughing:

----------


## kika222

Žene drage vraćene dvije savršene blastice, tri morule smrznute!!!! Poludit ću od radosti :Smile:  :Smile:  
Pozdrav Lberc i bubek :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

odlicno, odlicno!!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

> Žene drage vraćene dvije savršene blastice, tri morule smrznute!!!! Poludit ću od radosti 
> Pozdrav Lberc i bubek
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kika to je to!!!

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

[QUOTE=kika222;2594708]Žene drage vraćene dvije savršene blastice, tri morule smrznute!!!! Poludit ću od radosti :Smile:  :Smile:  
Pozdrav Lberc i bubek :Smile: 

Kako ovo ohrabruje :Smile:  neka ti je sreca do kraja...

----------


## KLARA31

Kika  :Very Happy:  super!!!!
bugaboo ja se ponadala da ti nije implatacijski iscjedak a ono stvari,sigurno ćemo idući tjedan koji dan biti skupa gore  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo ja se ponadala da ti nije implatacijski iscjedak a ono stvari,sigurno ćemo idući tjedan koji dan biti skupa gore


Radila sam ja i test jucer jer mi je frendica bacila bubu u uho da je tak njoj bilo kad je bila T, ali nisam ja te srece. Vidimo se iduci tjedan :Yes:

----------


## lberc

Kika,pa ovo je savršeno,da vidiš kad buš za devet mjeseci gurala dupla kolica!

----------


## slavonika

bugaboo i kod mene tako nešto brljavi ovih dana,skužim smeđe poslije brisanja a danas nema ničega.Čak me trbuh bolio kao pred mengu,cice me ne bole,nema prišteva..nezz 
što se događa..čak kaže mm da sam izrazito dobrevolje,tj da ne grizem kao inače  :Grin: 
nego,kada da zovem na VV ako dobijem za vikend? u pon?

----------


## slavonika

Kika ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Bubekica...hvala na pozz...Kika...danas nam je sretan dan...to tako mora biti  :Smile: . Vidimo se n09.-og na betici  :Smile: . Puse svima

----------


## kika222

Joj lberc nitko sretniji od mene :Smile:  
Bubek,Slavonika, bugaboo, klara31, mpsuncem  :Kiss:  
Hvala vam žene!!! Sretno vam svima!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TinaH

> Cure zna li koja gdje se mogu raditi markeri na hiv i hep, jel može negdje u Slavoniji il smoosuđeni na Zg, jel istina da Petrova naručuje?


Dana77 neznam od kud si, ali markere mozes raditi u Pakracu u bolnici,nema narucivanja nalaz posalju na adresu u roku od 3 dana..  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Kika222, htjela si blastice pa eto ti odmah dvije!  :Very Happy:  Ovo je baš obečavajuće...

----------


## dana77

> bugaboo i kod mene tako nešto brljavi ovih dana,skužim smeđe poslije brisanja a danas nema ničega.Čak me trbuh bolio kao pred mengu,cice me ne bole,nema prišteva..nezz 
> što se događa..čak kaže mm da sam izrazito dobrevolje,tj da ne grizem kao inače 
> nego,kada da zovem na VV ako dobijem za vikend? u pon?


Slavonko moja nas to izgleda ide, sve dobijemo u subotu, i ja sam tako, subota 22.3, zvala u pon 24.3 i naručena za 1.4  :Very Happy:  Svakako zovi u ponedjeljak od 13 - 14h, ako dobiješ za vikend.
*Kika222*  :Klap:   :Klap: 
*TinaH* riješeni markeri danas s doktoricom, hvala ti  :Wink:

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Da se i ja javim....s transfera jucer , sinoć opet zavrsila na Hitnoj u Merkuru ...hiperstimulacija ...lezim..danas mi je puno bolje i blastica se drži...nadam se sutra doma :Sad: (((

----------


## kika222

Ninchi sretno ti bilo!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Da se i ja javim....s transfera jucer , sinoć opet zavrsila na Hitnoj u Merkuru ...hiperstimulacija ...lezim..danas mi je puno bolje i blastica se drži...nadam se sutra doma(((


Ufff, zao mi je... Moze malo detalja za opcu forumsku informiranost? Koliko folikula, js, koja stimulacija, jesi li mirovala nakon punkcije? Hiperstimulacija je tema o kojoj se rijetko pise, nasrecu.

----------


## 123beba

Bubekice, kako je prošao tvoj pohod na brdo danas?

Ninchi, držim  :fige:  da se brzo oporavis od hipera i da beta bude do neba!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Od danas sam pikalica! Danas je grozna guzva na brdu, cekala sam "samo" 5 sati...ali sve za malu strucu.

----------


## arlena

uh , znaći veselo je gore  :Smile:  

sretno cure! 

nadam se da vam se pridružujem skoro, ova moja menga sve nešto bi nebi , nikako da krene , a ja na iglama 
još kad bi me stavili u postupak ... ah

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Stigla sam doma...sve je ok puno vam hvala curke na lijepim željama  :Smile: . Nisam ni ja znala da se moze dogoditi. Pila sam samo klomifen...prva punkcija...mirovala sam skroz...u čet transfer i tokom dana bolovi i temp . Lijevi jajnik povećan tri puta. Dr Alebic je danas rekao da se to rijetko dogodi. Sreća , na vrijeme se javila u bolnicu. Inače nakon klomifena punkcija 5 j.s., jedna blastica vraćena.

----------


## bubekica

*ninchi* bitno da je sad sve ok, hiperstimulacije na tako mali broj folikula su zbilja rijetke.

----------


## marincezg

bok svima....
ja sam jutros bila na folikumetriji i bila sam gotova u 9
veceras je štoperica a u poned. punkcija.....
nemam pojma koliko je danas bilo punkcija i transfera
ako tko zna neka javi....
da, danas je ogromna guzva bila gore, kad je dr.A provirio iz svoje sobe 
doslovce je zakolutao ocima, ali moram rec da nije bilo doktorice
pozzzz svima....

----------


## bubekica

danas 8 punkcija (2 prirodnjaka) i 5 transfera (neki su bili fet, al ne znam koji), aih mislim nijedan.

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Bubekice, muž mi je danas bio na razgovoru kod dr. A pa mi je rekao da te vidio da čekas za punkciju. Kako je prošlo?

----------


## bubekica

na zalost ne mogu ti poslati PP, moras imati 10 postova...

----------


## Šiškica

Bubekica vidimo se onda u ponedjeljak? 
ja vadim betu vjerojatno oko 8 .

----------


## ljubilica

svima koji cekaju ponedjeljak zelim brdo srece i uspjeha!!!!!
Naravno, i svima ostalima za ostale dane zelim isto  :Kiss:

----------


## Noemi

Kakva guzva jucer na brduuuuuu !!!! aaaaa!! dokor bio sam a zena (i muževa milijun) !!! 
Uglavnom ,u postupku sam,krenuli sa injekcijama jucer juhuuu! Bilo je jucer jako puno punkcija i transfera koliko sam mogla pohvatat ....sretno cure!

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> bok svima....
> ja sam jutros bila na folikumetriji i bila sam gotova u 9
> veceras je štoperica a u poned. punkcija.....
> nemam pojma koliko je danas bilo punkcija i transfera
> ako tko zna neka javi....
> da, danas je ogromna guzva bila gore, kad je dr.A provirio iz svoje sobe 
> doslovce je zakolutao ocima, ali moram rec da nije bilo doktorice
> pozzzz svima....


Ja sam istu u pon na punkciji, nisam sigurna koliko nas je, u hitnu u 9 je doslo nas 3 po stopericu,
koliko mi se cini mislim da nas je 5-6....
sretno nam :Smile:

----------


## Noemi

Cureee tko je u cetvrtak na brdu od vas?  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

koliko nas je u postupku ovaj mj,bit će i beta velikih krajem 4mj  :Smile:

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Da li se na punkciju mora na taste? Meni su rekli na taste, a citala sam da je bolje jest, da ne bude lose, ne znam zasto bi moralo na tast. Znaci li to i bez kave? :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Mislim da se nataste mora biti zbog lijekova za smirenje, da nam poslije ne budd zlo od njih.. Kada sam ja isla na punkciju nisam dobila nista za smirenje jer sam imala samo 4 folikula, da sam znala jela bih jer meni je bilo zlo od gladi.. Dobila sam samo nesto protiv bolova.

----------


## zdravka82

Kolika se pauza radi izmedju postupaka? Ja sam ovaj mj.bila u postupku koji nije bio uspjesan, bila sam samo na klomifenu i ostala su nam dva smrzlica. Zanima me kada bi mogla na FET?

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Ja isto ima 4 folikula, zapravo toliko mi je rekao u subotu, ne znam jel toga moze jos biti do punkcije. 
A ja sam si svakako priredila normabele da se ima :Smile:  mene isto vise stah da mi od stresa i tablet ne bude lose jer je sve to na taste. 
Ne znam, mislim da me hvata panika :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Zdravka, zar nisi dobila 2 injekcije, pa svi ih dobivaju - tramal i normabel, bez obzira na broj folikula. 
Obicno pauza do feta bude 1-2 ciklusa.

----------


## zdravka82

Nisam, samo jednu u rame.. Bilo nas je tri na punkciji, dvije cure po dva folikula i ja sa cetiri.. Sestra je rekla da ih nemamo puno i da nam nece dati nista za smirenje jer ce nam gore biti od injekcije, mucnina i to..

----------


## zdravka82

I da, poslije punkcije jednu u guzu, al mislim da je to nesto drugo..

----------


## bubekica

zanimljivo, nisam jos nikad cula da netko ne dobije normabel, moje "cimerice" u prirodnjaku su ga takodjer dobile. poslije dobih injekciju brevactida 1500.

----------


## zdravka82

Ja sam bila jako uplasena i nervozna tako da sam se nadala nekom koktelcicu za smirenje kad ono nista! Bas sam bila iznenadjena! Poslije mi je bilo drago da nisam nista dobila, nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava, a ni bolova poslije punkcije.. Tako da sam mogla odmah na rucak!  :Smile:

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

I ja sam isto prije punkcije dobila dvije inekcije plus jedna nakon. I tako sve curke...Pliz cure napišite mi imate li i kakve reakcije na utrogestane...

----------


## bubekica

klasicne moje nuspojave utrica su: pospanost, povisena temperatura, cesto mokrenje, lagani pms bolovi nakon stavljanja.

----------


## Noemi

> Da li se na punkciju mora na taste? Meni su rekli na taste, a citala sam da je bolje jest, da ne bude lose, ne znam zasto bi moralo na tast. Znaci li to i bez kave?


Kad ides na punkciju?
Nisi li dobila od sestara papir sa uputama na kojima sve pise odanu punkcije? Nataste znaci ni tekućina ni hrana...ako pijes kavu,pa čak i dodatne tablete protiv bolova sve radiš na svoju ruku stoga ako se poslije sto dogodi oni nisu odgovorni (ukoliko jedeš i pijes prije).Ja sam imala 10JS na prošloj punkciji ,boljelo jest ali nije neizdrživo . Poslije s spavala do 5popodne kao bebica  :Smile: )

----------


## nada0007

> klasicne moje nuspojave utrica su: pospanost, povisena temperatura, cesto mokrenje, lagani pms bolovi nakon stavljanja.


a dali se nekome nešto događalo sa grudima?

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Bubekica hvala ti...ja sam ih počela sad piti...pa me sruše u nesvijest kad ih popijem  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Zasto ih pijes? Bolje djeluju vaginalno, s manje nuspojava, pokusaj bar jednu dozu dnevno stavljati vaginalno.
Neki se zale na bolne grudi i bradavice od utrica, osobno nemam tih problema.

----------


## marincezg

> danas 8 punkcija (2 prirodnjaka) i 5 transfera (neki su bili fet, al ne znam koji), aih mislim nijedan.


hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Ja sam istu u pon na punkciji, nisam sigurna koliko nas je, u hitnu u 9 je doslo nas 3 po stopericu,
> koliko mi se cini mislim da nas je 5-6....
> sretno nam


e onda se vidimo sutra ujutro na punkciji  :Smile: 
jedino ako mi ne pobjegne folikul prije punkcije kao i zadnji put
i ja sam sinoc bila u 9 na vv (štoperica) i sestra je izbrojala 5 listi
sretno nam  :Smile:

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Kako sam bila u bolnici davali su mi ih da pijem (iskreno ne znam zasto)...ali mislim da cu nastaviti vaginalo ...stvarno me ruše

----------


## marincezg

> zanimljivo, nisam jos nikad cula da netko ne dobije normabel, moje "cimerice" u prirodnjaku su ga takodjer dobile. poslije dobih injekciju brevactida 1500.


i ja sam jedna od tih koja nije primila koji puta inekciju...
isto mi je sestra rekla posto je 1 folikul da mi i netreba
a par puta sam i trazila, mislim da sve zavisi od sestre
neka ti predlozi inekciju a neka i ne....

----------


## bugaboo

> Cureee tko je u cetvrtak na brdu od vas?


Ja sam u cetvrtak gore na folikulometriji, nadam se vec u 7h da do 9 budem gotova jer jurim na posao, vidimo se :Wink:

----------


## mona982

Pozdrav svima.....prvo svaka cast svima vama na strpljenju, hrabrosti i borbi da ostvarite svoj san....vjerujem da ce se svima ostvariti kad tad....samo moramo docekati svoj red....drugo potpuno sam nova u svemo ovome i pravi tudum sto se toga tice..jer se jos uvijek ne mogu pomiriti s cinjenicom da ne ide prirodno.....procitala sam sve vase postove al svejedno imam par pitanja..iako se to vec spominjalo opet neko napise drugacije pa molim ako je moguce potvrdu....moram nazvati 1dc da bi se narucila 8dc...tako rece sestra...ono sto mene zanima koje pretrage mogu napraviti prije i ponijeti a koje ne...npr briseve, hormone, krvnu grupu, markere dal to mogu u svom gradu napraviti...iako imam vec nesto toga staro god dana....i dali na kraju rade pregled i sto tocno prvi put....sve sam ja to procitala al neko napise da nesto moze a neko da ne moze....ispricavam se na ovolikom postu i hvala unaprijed

----------


## dana77

Curke sretno svima sa svim što imate da ne nabrajam  :Love: 
*mona982* ja u utorak idem prvi put, isto sam zvala 1dc i naručena sam za prekosutra, to je je 10 dc, al je sestra rekla od 8 do 10dc. Ne nosim ništa osim A1 uputnice za sebe i A3 uputice za dragog, za spremiogram, tako mi je sestra rekla, za sad trebaš samo to, a onda će ti doktor reći što sve trebaš napraviti do idućeg dolaska . Samo hrabro, i mene pere trema al idemo hrabro .

----------


## bubekica

Mona, ponesi nalaze koje imas, a ne moras nista vaditi prije prvog pregleda, sve sto trebas dobiti ces preporuku doktora.

----------


## Ajvi

Noemi,  :Kiss:  i  :fige:  za novi postupak!
mona982, svakako napravi papu i briseve jer ne smiju biti stariji od godinu dana. Hormone sigurno moraš raditi kod njih, a za ostalo ćeš dobiti upute gdje i kako.
Što se tiče odlaska na punkciju natašte - sad na zadnjoj punkciji nam je sestra rekla da iako nam govore da ne smijemo ništa jesti, da ona ipak preporuča da se nešto pojede (najbolje štapići) da nam ne bi bilo mučno. Ovo natašte je kao pred operaciju, a ovdje za svaki slučaj, ako nešto krene krivo.

----------


## mona982

dana77 hvala na odgovoru....ja tek trebam dobiti 10.04 a vec sad trtarim...jer se bojim doci tamo i cuti ono sto mi govore vec 3g..."sve ok, sve super, ciljani odnosi...."..od toga me vec boli glava....a cuda nigdje.... i da me posalje kuci da cekam pretrage (neke radim zadnjih godina svako malo) koje sam mozda mogla napravit kuci i donijeti....jer mislim da cu poludit ako mi neko ne kaze nesto novo...pa makar i sitnicu koju nisam cula dosad....ispricavam se al malo vec ludim...pa bi htjela ga preduhitrit s kojim god nalazom mogu i koji priznaju samo da cujem nesto novo...bilo sta...tebi zelim puno srece u utorak  :Wink:

----------


## mona982

bubekica  Ajvi  hvala vam na odgovorima  :Smile:  .....papu imam od bozica...briseve radila...dva puta pila antibiotike zbog ureaplazme i nakon toga doktorica nije htjela ponovit jer kaze "to nije bitno"....al iduci tjedan cu inzistirat da mi ponovi briseve...pa da prije narucivanja imam novi nalaz....

----------


## bubekica

Ali nemoj odgadjati prvi pregled jer cekas nalaze pape i briseva, tocno je da ih moras ponoviti, ali mozes i u hodu.

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Curke svima sretno...od srca. Ja 09.04

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

...vadim betu...

----------


## bugaboo

Marincezg kako je prosla punkcija? Nadam se da ima materijala za oplodnju :fige: 

Mjestopodsuncem kako si ti, koliko je bilo JS na kraju :Cekam:

----------


## marincezg

> Marincezg kako je prosla punkcija? Nadam se da ima materijala za oplodnju
> 
> Mjestopodsuncem kako si ti, koliko je bilo JS na kraju


Ma nikak nije proslo...
opet je puknuo....tak da punkcije nije ni bilo....
nadam se da su cure puno bolje prosle od mene...
pozzzz...

----------


## bugaboo

Bas mi je zao :Love:

----------


## ela76

Pozdrav svima...
Evo i ja sam nova u svemu ovome pa vas molim za pomoć.Prvi put kad sam bila kod dr.A rekao je da ću zbog mojih godina ici na ivf,obavila sam sve pretrage a dao mi je da obavim i prohodnost jajovoda(mislim da to ne trebam za ivf) i sad cekam m. pa idem na dogovor pa me zanima da li cu opet morati cekati sljedeci ciklus za postupak?

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> Marincezg kako je prosla punkcija? Nadam se da ima materijala za oplodnju
> 
> Mjestopodsuncem kako si ti, koliko je bilo JS na kraju


ja sam ok, bilo je super, koliko sam se  ustrtala stvarno nije nis, mene jace boli menga...a stvarno je brzo. Ja sam sama ujutro normabel roknula tako da sam bila mutava i uhvatio me smijeh :Smile:  dobila 3js

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Marincezg ...zao mi je... :Sad: . Ela, ako ti je rekao da obavis hsg onda ces vjerojatno morati obaviti, pa tek onda u postupak. Ja sam došla kod Dr.A. u 10 mj sa obavljenim hsg evo sad čekam betu ...ovaj mjesec sam išla u postupak

----------


## ela76

> Marincezg ...zao mi je.... Ela, ako ti je rekao da obavis hsg onda ces vjerojatno morati obaviti, pa tek onda u postupak. Ja sam došla kod Dr.A. u 10 mj sa obavljenim hsg evo sad čekam betu ...ovaj mjesec sam išla u postupak


Obavila sam ja hsg,samo me zanima da li ću sad kad imam sve nalaze odmah ovaj mj. u postupak ili sad idem samo na dogovor pa moram čekati sljedeći mjesec za postupak?
Ninchi nadam se da je uspjelo,želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## bubekica

*marince* zao mi je...
*ela* dobrodosla! nisam shvatila, jesi obavila HSG? ako si skupila sve nalaze i ako je na pregledu sve ok, mozda i taj ciklus krenes u postupak...

----------


## ela76

Malo kasne moje poruke ali hvala vam na odgovorima!

----------


## marincezg

> ja sam ok, bilo je super, koliko sam se  ustrtala stvarno nije nis, mene jace boli menga...a stvarno je brzo. Ja sam sama ujutro normabel roknula tako da sam bila mutava i uhvatio me smijeh dobila 3js


bravo za 3 js....
puno ti srece zelim i ostalim curkama također

----------


## Noemi

Marincezg zao mi je ....
Mjestopodsuncem eto vidis da je brzo proslo i sve je ok ,super za 3js-sad javi sutra kakvo je stanje u labosuuuuu! Ostale cure sta ima kod vas? Ja u cetvrtak idem na fm pa cemo vidjeti hm

----------


## Noemi

Ajvi a gdje si mi ti? Kako si? Sto ima kod tebe ?

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> bravo za 3 js....
> puno ti srece zelim i ostalim curkama također


Hvala ti marince...vidjela sam kad si izasla od dr. bas mi je bilo zao :Sad:

----------


## KLARA31

marincezg jel su ti pukli iako si Ovitrelle dobila?

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, koja je shema s onim natrij tetraboratom za dezinfekciju rodnice, to uzimamo svaku vecer od kad stane menga pa do punkcije ili?

----------


## kika222

Da bugaboo, a zadnja ide taj dan kad i štoperica :Smile: 
Sretno vam bilo!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala!

----------


## bubekica

> Da bugaboo, a zadnja ide taj dan kad i štoperica
> Sretno vam bilo!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ja stavila i dan poslije  :Smile:

----------


## mirelis

Bio jedan Aih,bila zadnja evo me napeta pratim svaku promjenu svog tijela...

----------


## žužy

Dal se kod pripreme za FET kod svih cura ne određuje dan ovulacije več se ide na optimalnu debljinu endometrija?
Čitam tu pa nalazim samo tu info..mislim,naš embrij je zamrznut 2. dan.
Znači,neće mi ga vratiti drugi dan od O več kad doktor procijeni da mi je endić dovoljno zadeljan?
Prosim info od cura sa prirodnom ovulacijom.

----------


## Vaki

Meni je zamrznut 5. dan i doktor je rekao da će mi ga vratiti 5 dana nakon O, naravno ako endometrij bude dosta zadebljan. Izgleda da je endometrij bitniji od O.

Sretno!

----------


## mirelis

Evo I ja sam nova ovdje,U subotu bila na aih(prirodno)..uzela sam si godisnji I odmaram...neznam kaj da mislim kolki je uopce uspjeh aih-a,kad mogu najranije na betu?

----------


## žužy

Fala *Vaki* na info.
Kolko često si išla gore do transfera?

----------


## arlena

> Fala *Vaki* na info.
> Kolko često si išla gore do transfera?


Zuzi meni nisu gledali ovulaciju,samo endometrij (a ovuliram) i isla sam 3. dan,jos jednom( kao taj dan ovulacije kad je dr uveo utrogestan) i s obzirom da je bio petodnevni embrij tranfser peti dan od tad. Znaci ukuno 3 puta. Al kazem,meni nije gledao kad je ovulacija.

A od mog kao ranije uzicanog postupka nista  :Smile:  do slijedeceg ciklusa
A sta's  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Fala *arlena*  :Smile: 
U petak sam naručena na prvi uzv,3. dc mi je.
Kaj bilo s tobom?

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

evo da se i ja javim...od 3js oplodila  se 1 i danas bio transfer :Smile:  velika sreca....

----------


## arlena

> Fala *arlena* 
> U petak sam naručena na prvi uzv,3. dc mi je.
> Kaj bilo s tobom?


Eto ja htjela malo ubrzat zicanjem al nece me  :Smile:  kaze doktor da ima ovaj mjesec jako puno postupaka a i Uskrs je pa nek se malo strpim. Ma sve ok sto se mene tice ,jedino sad moram brisat godisnji za ovaj mjesec i prebacit za slijedeci  :Smile:   ovi na poslu ce bit odusevljeni  :Smile: 

Drzim fige za fet ,sretno 

ajde cure da im vise smanjimo tu guzvu gore  :Smile:

----------


## Noemi

Kakvo je stanje bilo danas na brdu?Jel bila guzva?

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Danas za cudo nije bila tako guzva

----------


## Vaki

Žužy -vidim da su ti već odgovorili... Dolaziš 3 DC pa onda za 10 dana ponovo (meni taman bila O) i onda odredite dan za transfer. Dakle, dolaziš svega tri puta! Evo, ja odbrojavam do transfera...  :Wink:

----------


## ninanina35

bokić svima! evo mene nije bilo dosta dugo ovdje al nisam imala ništ pametno za napisat,pitat prošli mjesec sam vadila hormone ovih dana rješavala papirologiju kod javnog bilježnika pošto nismo u braku al sam vas pratila...i eto sutra sam gore iza 9 na dogovoru za postupak! e sad mene zanima..naravno vjerojatno ovisi o hormonima al dal ja već ovaj mj.krećem u postupak ili? pusa svima!!

----------


## marincezg

> marincezg jel su ti pukli iako si Ovitrelle dobila?


da puknuo mi je folikul a pretpostavljam da je ovitrelle štoperica..događa se i to....
a tako je bilo i prosli ciklus i u 6.i u 7 mj. prosle god. 
ljuta sam i razocarana....

----------


## mirelis

pozdrav..bila sam U subotu na inseminaciji I evo od jucer mi temperatura porasla(vise nego U prijasnjim ciklusima) mora li to znacit nekaj il to moze bit zbog lijekova(mada ih stavljam vaginalno)...ipal ste iskusnije meni prvi put..hvala!

----------


## KLARA31

marincezg  :Love: 

mirelis mislim da utrogestan podiže temperaturu tijela,neka me netko ispravi ako nije tako,koliko me pamćenje služi mislim da su me na to upozoravali ginekolozi

----------


## KLARA31

za sve čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ja sam sutra na uzv

----------


## mirelis

> marincezg 
> 
> mirelis mislim da utrogestan podiže temperaturu tijela,neka me netko ispravi ako nije tako,koliko me pamćenje služi mislim da su me na to upozoravali ginekolozi


mislila sam samo ako ga pijem,al obzirom da ga stavljam nisam mislila da ima taj ucinak...

----------


## bubekica

Tako je, utrogestan dize temperaturu, i bazalnu i dnevnu.

----------


## ela76

> bokić svima! evo mene nije bilo dosta dugo ovdje al nisam imala ništ pametno za napisat,pitat prošli mjesec sam vadila hormone ovih dana rješavala papirologiju kod javnog bilježnika pošto nismo u braku al sam vas pratila...i eto sutra sam gore iza 9 na dogovoru za postupak! e sad mene zanima..naravno vjerojatno ovisi o hormonima al dal ja već ovaj mj.krećem u postupak ili? pusa svima!!


Kad si se dogovorila za postupak?

----------


## bugaboo

> bokić svima! evo mene nije bilo dosta dugo ovdje al nisam imala ništ pametno za napisat,pitat prošli mjesec sam vadila hormone ovih dana rješavala papirologiju kod javnog bilježnika pošto nismo u braku al sam vas pratila...i eto sutra sam gore iza 9 na dogovoru za postupak! e sad mene zanima..naravno vjerojatno ovisi o hormonima al dal ja već ovaj mj.krećem u postupak ili? pusa svima!!


Moguce da vec sad krenes u postupak, barem je meni bilo tako. Prije mjesec dana sam vadila hormone, a sad sam pikalica. Jedino ako te zbog Uskrsa ili trenutne guzve ne prebaci na iduci mjesec.

----------


## KLARA31

Nista od mene ovaj ciklus.vidio mi je cistu.dobila estrofem i u 5mj opet doc

----------


## bugaboo

Klara zao mi je, nadam se da je 5. mjesec tvoj :Wink:

----------


## Noemi

Curee ja sutra stoperica, a u utorak punkcija! 
A za ponedjeljak ima 16 punkcija na brdu samo da znate :Smile: ))

----------


## bubekica

16 punkcija?  :Shock:  ides....

----------


## Noemi

> 16 punkcija?  ides....


Jel mozes vjerovati!? ja vidjela kod Biologice popis kad sam sebe upisivala ! Pa to ce biti ludilo taj dan!

----------


## bugaboo

Da, da ja sam bila 12-ta na listi i jos se nije nazirao kraj :Cool:  Bit ce veselo :Preskace uze:

----------


## Vaki

Dakle, mogu očekivati pregled negdje oko 14h! No, ipak su rekli da moram doći u 7.30 h...  :Wink:

----------


## ninanina35

bok curke! eto ipak ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec..da zbog Uskrsa..inače hormoni su mi ok..nabavila clomifene(počinjem ih piti tek kad mi dr Alebić sljedeći put odredi kad i kolko) i D1 uputnicu za sljedeći mj. Moji jajovodi su neprohodni tj.desni je prohodan oko 30%a lijevi nula bodova i kad sam bila prvi put kod njega i kad je vidio sliku hsg-a rekao je da bude ivf,al u četvrtak je ipak rekao da bi bilo šteta da ne probamo sa inseminacijom pošto je ta neprohodnost jedini problem...je imala možda ko od vas takvu situaciju? pusa!!

----------


## bubekica

*Vaki* mozda te rijese prije sale, ovisi koliko je folikulometrija.

----------


## Inesz

> bok curke! eto ipak ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec..da zbog Uskrsa..inače hormoni su mi ok..nabavila clomifene(počinjem ih piti tek kad mi dr Alebić sljedeći put odredi kad i kolko) i D1 uputnicu za sljedeći mj. Moji jajovodi su neprohodni tj.desni je prohodan oko 30%a lijevi nula bodova i kad sam bila prvi put kod njega i kad je vidio sliku hsg-a rekao je da bude ivf,al u četvrtak je ipak rekao da bi bilo šteta da ne probamo sa inseminacijom pošto je ta neprohodnost jedini problem...je imala možda ko od vas takvu situaciju? pusa!!



sa 35 godina žene  i takvim nalazom pohodnosti jajovoda-inseminacija?

----------


## bubekica

*ninanina35* ni meni se ne svidja ideja o inseminaciji - neprohodnost jajovoda je velika prepreka za inseminaciju. na tvom mjestu bih prilikom kretanja u postupak razgovarala ponovo s doktorom. 
zar njih nema oko uskrsa? jel znas mozda na koliko i kada?

----------


## ninanina35

Ma da..kužiš? Totalna glupost! I sad sam ja sva nikakva,samo o tome razmišljam i ne razumijem zašto? Možda se predomisli..jer mi ovak nema nikakvog smisla..

----------


## ninanina35

Neznam ti dal ih ima ...navodno je dosta velika guzva ovaj mj.puno postupaka pa su mene prebacili na sljedeci mj. Uzet cu ja opet sliku hsg-a sljedeci put da ga podsjetim..

----------


## bubekica

puno toga u nasoj borbi mozemo uciniti same, reci mu otvoreno kako se osjecas, nadam se da ce se predomisliti. osobno ne bih pristala na AIH ako je stanje ovakvo kakvo pises.

za guzvu mogu samo potvrditi, nije navodno...

----------


## Noemi

> bok curke! eto ipak ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec..da zbog Uskrsa..inače hormoni su mi ok..nabavila clomifene(počinjem ih piti tek kad mi dr Alebić sljedeći put odredi kad i kolko) i D1 uputnicu za sljedeći mj. Moji jajovodi su neprohodni tj.desni je prohodan oko 30%a lijevi nula bodova i kad sam bila prvi put kod njega i kad je vidio sliku hsg-a rekao je da bude ivf,al u četvrtak je ipak rekao da bi bilo šteta da ne probamo sa inseminacijom pošto je ta neprohodnost jedini problem...je imala možda ko od vas takvu situaciju? pusa!!



Draga ja imam neprohodne jajovode, prirodno nema sanse- jer je mehanički uzrok neplodnosti,dakle samo  IVF -a vidjet cemo sad ..
tebi zelim puno sreće da se jedan mali ipak provuce kroz jajovod!!! :Smile:

----------


## ninanina35

Nosim ja sliku sa sobom sljedeci put svakak ,da ga podsjetim ..budemo se malo pospominali hahaha..držim i ja svima vama fige pa i na nogama ako treba! Kissi <3

----------


## Noemi

Ima li nas na punkciji sutra?

----------


## Noemi

a kako je bilo danas sa 16punkcija?? Ajmo curke javite se, Bogaboo?

----------


## bugaboo

Evo me odmaram, 16 JS, zovite me koka :Wink:  Sretno sutra!

----------


## bubekica

*bugaboo* nadam se da nisu sve bile takve, jer bi sala onda trajala do navecer. bravo, nek su sve dobre!

----------


## Mala28

cure, kakva je praksa na VV za ljeto? imaju spojeni godišnji ili se doktorica i doktor mijenjaju ili?

----------


## bubekica

Ljetna pauza bude od kraja srpnja do kraja kolovoza.

----------


## bugaboo

Noemi jel danas bila guzva? Kako je proslo?

Ako sam dobro shvatila dr na dan transfera razgovaramo samo s biologom?

----------


## Noemi

Danas je bilo divno!!! Nas dvije smo samo imale punkciju , i 2transfera! U sali je bilo veselo naravno i smijanje s doktorom kao i uvijek! 
Dobila 4JS  :Smile: 
Jesi ti Bogaboo sutra na transferu? s obzirom da si imala tako puno stanica vjerojatno ce ici na blastice? da,pričaš s biologicom tamo iza te pozovu u labos pa ti sve objasni ...uglavnom,sretno i javi se obavezno!!

----------


## bugaboo

Sutra sam gore, ali se nadam transferu u subotu. Noemi super za 4 Js, imam dobar feeling da ce ti ovaj put uspjeti :Wink:

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Hey da se i ja javim...sutra sam na beti gore...ali uzaludnoj...jer menga taman zavrsila  :Smile: . To je to za prvi put...idemo dalje pozitivno  :Smile: . Svim curama puno sreće.

----------


## NestrpljivaV

Pozdrav svima. 
Nova sam na forumu. Pratim vas već duže vrijeme ali nikako se javiti. Krenuli smo na VV prošle godine u 5 mjesecu sa dijagnozom OAT. Napravila sve briseve i vađenje krvi do 9 mjeseca, a mm spermiogram. Trebali doći sa svom dokumentacijom za dogovor na postupak. Nakon sl.puta i štrajka došli kod dr. A tek u 11mj. I onda vijest, spermiogram iz 7 mjeseca koma (samo 30 živih u uzorku jedan pokretan) i doktor šalje M kod urologa i androloga i veli nemojte se brinuti imate dobru rezervu jajnih stanica (ajde bar nešto). Uglavnom sada nakon 5 mjeseci pregleda ultrazvuka briseva nađena escherichia u ejakulatu. Nakon mjesec dana antibiotika escherichia još uvijek tu ali kontrolni spermiogram asthenozoospermija. Sada smo popili još brdo antibiotika pa ćemo vidjeti da li smo je se riješili. 
U međuvremenu bi sljedeći tjedan trebala dobiti i naručiti se na VV 3-5 dan na dogovor za postupak tj što dalje. 
Naravno tu je i dilema da li čekati 5 mjesec kada ćemo imati bakteriološke nalaze i novi spermiogram ili ići sad. Budući da će uskoro moji brisevi i papa biti stari godinu dana frka me da se to opet ne oduži do poslije ljeta. Lagano nam je već dosta čekanja da se ništa ne dešava.
Oprostite na podužem i malo konfuznom postu. 
Želim Vam sreću u postupcima i unaprijed sorry na svim budućim pitanjima kada ćemo kretati u prvi postupak.

----------


## nada0007

da se i ovdje javim..13 dnt beta 1672...ponavljamo u petak

----------


## philipa

Da li je tko dobio informaciju da li su tu oko Uskrsa? Meni je ovo zadnja šansa....

----------


## Noemi

Rade normalno oko Uskrsa..

----------


## philipa

> Rade normalno oko Uskrsa..


Hvala ti! Ovo sam htjela čuti.. :Klap:

----------


## Mala28

cure, kakva je praksa nakon neuspješnog postupka?
meni je dr rekao da sa sljedećom mengom na 3 dc dođem
koja uputnica mi treba? 
nadam se da ću krenuti ponovno na inseminaciju, pa onda naknadno donesem uputnicu za postupak ili?
dali ponovno dobivamo papire i potvrđujemo ih kod javnog bilježnika?

----------


## bubekica

mozes doci s uputnicom za pregled ili uputnicom za inseminaciju, lako doneses "onu drugu". ja pozitivno copranje, ja bih ponijela uputnicu za inseminaciju  :Smile: 
papire kod javnog biljeznika ovjeravas za svaki postupak.

----------


## mirelis

> mozes doci s uputnicom za pregled ili uputnicom za inseminaciju, lako doneses "onu drugu". ja pozitivno copranje, ja bih ponijela uputnicu za inseminaciju 
> papire kod javnog biljeznika ovjeravas za svaki postupak.


Da li samo papiri vezani uz oplodnju ili I o izvanbracnoj zajednici(posto nismo U braku)?

----------


## Vaki

Mirelis - na početku doneseš papir i o izvanbračnoj zajednici, a kod idućih postupaka ovjeravaš samo jedan papir vezan uz potpomognutu oplodnju.

----------


## dana77

Toliko me nema i samo jedan plusić? *Nado*  :Very Happy:   Gdje nam je *Tina* , beta? ili mi nešto promaklo?  :Unsure: 
Mi preživjeli prvi posjet, isplakala dušu doktoru  :Embarassed:  , lijepo se napričali, dogovorili pola toga, uglavnom MM ok sve, ja napraviti papu i cb pa nazad s uputnicom za sve pretrage koje dok A radi..nadamo se i hrabro dalje..  :Shy kiss:  svima!

----------


## MARY78

bok, cure! nova sam ovdje. ja sam jedna od onih 16 što ih je u pon. 8.4. bilo na punkciji  :Smile:  zapravo,13 punkcija, 2 transfera i 1 insem. bilo je veselo. je l' ima koja čekalica bete?

----------


## bubekica

Zna li netko jel doktor gore u srijedu?

----------


## jo1974

> Zna li netko jel doktor gore u srijedu?


sestre su rekle danas da  doktor dolazi u srijedu ,to je info o danas

----------


## bubekica

> sestre su rekle danas da  doktor dolazi u srijedu ,to je info o danas


Hvala puno!

----------


## bugaboo

> bok, cure! nova sam ovdje. ja sam jedna od onih 16 što ih je u pon. 8.4. bilo na punkciji  zapravo,13 punkcija, 2 transfera i 1 insem. bilo je veselo. je l' ima koja čekalica bete?


Bok Mary, dobrodosla! Ima nas vise koje cekamo betu, ali to pratimo na odbrojavanju pa se javi tamo. Ti si sigurno trudna, vec imas "trudnicki mozak" kako kazu, pon je bio 7.4.  :Wink: 
Bile smo skupa na punkciji :Wink:

----------


## Noemi

Jutro cure!! kako ste mi? Meni vrijeme strasno sporo prolaziiii... 
Bugaboo od srijede bi dr trebao raditi-ako ne produži jos na koji kongres :Smile: )

----------


## cerepaha

Hello svima :Smile: ! Nakon skoro dvije godine neuspjelih pokušaja evo i nas u MPO vodama. Za sad je jedna inseminacija iza nas, ali ako do jeseni ništa ne upali, planiramo na VV kod dr. A. u 9.-10. mjesecu. U biti, trebam savjet vas iskusnijih. Do jeseni će nam svi nalazi već biti zastarjeli, pa treba li napraviti nove pretrage prije no što se naručimo na prvi pregled? Ili da se ipak najprije naručimo za konzultacije sa starim nalazima?

----------


## bubekica

*cerepaha* narucite se na konzultacije, ionako ce doktor najvjerojatnije traziti da hormone i spermiogram ponovite kod njih. moja preporuka je da konzultacije obavite sto prije, ne morate odmah na inseminaciju  :Smile:  kako bi se narucila, zoves 1. dan ciklusa na telefon s 1. stranice ove teme. sretno!

----------


## cerepaha

Hvala, bubekice!

----------


## jo1974

Od sutra ra di dr.A a doktorica ide na godišnji od sutra i rade se normalno kao da nije uskrs,sretno svim čekalicama  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

jo1974, jel znaš na koliko dugo ide doktorica na godišnji?

----------


## jo1974

Koliko sam je razumjela tjedan dana,jeli ti isto se spremas za pohod na brdo sretno tina.  :Smile:

----------


## MARY78

> Bok Mary, dobrodosla! Ima nas vise koje cekamo betu, ali to pratimo na odbrojavanju pa se javi tamo. Ti si sigurno trudna, vec imas "trudnicki mozak" kako kazu, pon je bio 7.4. 
> Bile smo skupa na punkciji


Joj, sve sam pomotala. Imaš pravo,7.4. je bio. Bome, svaka čast na 16 js. Imala si transfer u subotu? Da, i kako do odbrojavanja? Što utipkam?

----------


## Vaki

Možeš na ovoj stranici (gore u navigaciji) kliknuti na nove postove i tamo nađi odbrojavanje 2/2014 ili direktno u tražilicu, kako god ti je lakše...  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

ili klikneš na "Forum" u traci gdje piše Forum i Portal (i Dobrodošli, MARY78) pa će ti se otvoriti početna stranica foruma
ili odmah ispod:  Forum > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama > Potpomognuta na VUK VRHOVCU - sve su ti linkovi na grane foruma, od najopćenitijeg do same teme na kojoj se trenutno nalaziš (ona jedina nije link, jer što će ti, kad na njoj već jesi)
mogućnosti su brojne...  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

Pitanje jedno...jel na uputnicama za preglede mora pisati da se upućuje u Vuk Vrhovec ili KB Merkur s obzirom da su se spojili, a ne mogu se sjetiti sta mi je pisao gin na prvoj? A buni me sto mi na povijesti bolesti piše KB Merkur?
Hvala!

----------


## bubekica

KB Merkur, iako meni nikad ne pisu ime klinike, nego samo - humana reprodukcija.

----------


## bubekica

jel neciji muz nedavno bio kod dr. perosa na kontroli u sklopu koje je radjen sgram? koliko ste cekale nalaz postom?

----------


## Morin

Nalaz se ceka cca tri tjedna al koji put treba nazvat i provjerit jer nama jednom nije stigao

----------


## bubekica

hvala draga!

----------


## sladja01

> KB Merkur, iako meni nikad ne pisu ime klinike, nego samo - humana reprodukcija.


A meni je napisao kB Merkur tako da ce valjda biti dobro....i od hrpe hormona koje moram vaditi, zaboravio mi je navesti neki T hormon koji su mi nabrojali u povijesti bolesti, a ne znam jel toliko bitan da mi gin ispravi uputnicu i ne znam jel se uopće smije uputnica ispravljati. Stalno neka pitanja imam  :Razz:

----------


## ljubilica

*Bubekice* kako je prosao pregled kod dr. Perosa? Vidim da je ponovljen s-gram. Da li je rekao, preporucio nesto novo?

----------


## KLARA31

> Pitanje jedno...jel na uputnicama za preglede mora pisati da se upućuje u Vuk Vrhovec ili KB Merkur s obzirom da su se spojili, a ne mogu se sjetiti sta mi je pisao gin na prvoj? A buni me sto mi na povijesti bolesti piše KB Merkur?
> Hvala!


Meni je moja socij.gin. u Splitu pisala kb Merkur.

Zanima me gdje nabaviti u St Na tetraborat vaginalete?? Pitala upar ljekarni i nema

----------


## bubekica

> *Bubekice* kako je prosao pregled kod dr. Perosa? Vidim da je ponovljen s-gram. Da li je rekao, preporucio nesto novo?


napisala sam na odbrojavanje. jucer je mm napravio sgram, ako bude dobar onda je uzork onog pomora bila povisena temperatura 2 tjedna prije punkcije, ako bude los, ponavljamo u 6mj. dr. a. je muz narucio urologu na uzv iduci tjedan jer on ima malo drugacije teorije - njemu se ne svidja stalno setanje sgrama od loseg do ocajnog, a pogotovo ovaj pad, zeli eliminirati sve sto se uzv eliminirati da.

----------


## NINA30

Nakon svih ovih godina uzaludnog pokušavanja i naziva "idopati" najsvježiji hormonski nalazi kažu da mi je rezerva jajnih stanica totalna koma...Neznam da li bih vrištala urlala ili koga proklinjala..sebe..vrijeme ili nešto treće...
Uglavnom sljedeći ciklus doći s uputnicom za IVF/ICSI..naravno i ovdje već gore spominjane tetraborat vag...
Nadam se čudu....

----------


## LEA.st

> Meni je moja socij.gin. u Splitu pisala kb Merkur.
> 
> Zanima me gdje nabaviti u St Na tetraborat vaginalete?? Pitala upar ljekarni i nema


Ne moraš ni tražit.... Kupiš na VV kad dođeš.

----------


## saan

Nina30 .... Znam kako se osjecas, prosla sam isto! Price sve je uredu, nakon svih pretraga nakon puno vremena kad sam se odlucila za zg. Tamo su odmah izvadili amh kad ono katasrofa... Iako je meni dr.A odmah na uzv rekao da nema bas antralnih folikula, ja naravno nisam imala pojma sta je to. Ugl. Da ne duljim... Danas sam trudna 29+4 iz prvog pokusaja ivf/ icsi s dobivenom 1 zrelom js. 
Ne gubi nadu.... Nego sto prije u postupak
Sretno

----------


## misschloe

Pozdrav svima...nova sam na ovdje, pa molim za pomoć! Uglavom kod dr.Alebića smo pacijenti. Imamo dijagnozu, sve nalaze, bili smo na pravnom savjetovanju, dobili sve potrebne papire. Na zadnjem pregledu rečeno nam je da se javimo 3.dan ciklusa u vezi konzultacija za postupak. Sad me zanima jel to znači da tada krećemo u postupak ili moramo još čekati? Hvala :Smile:

----------


## kika222

> Pozdrav svima...nova sam na ovdje, pa molim za pomoć! Uglavom kod dr.Alebića smo pacijenti. Imamo dijagnozu, sve nalaze, bili smo na pravnom savjetovanju, dobili sve potrebne papire. Na zadnjem pregledu rečeno nam je da se javimo 3.dan ciklusa u vezi konzultacija za postupak. Sad me zanima jel to znači da tada krećemo u postupak ili moramo još čekati? Hvala



Draga dobro došla :Smile:  dr ti većinom napiše na papire javiti se sa A2,A3 ili D1 uputnicom... Ako je ovo zadnje onda je za postupak, a A2 ti je za pregled, A3 za za lab, odnosno neke pretrage ako se sjećam :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## misschloe

Na nalazu piše samo doći 3. dan ciklusa na kozultacije u vezi postupka, uopće se ne spominje nikakva uputnica, sad sam zbunjena :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

> Na nalazu piše samo doći 3. dan ciklusa na kozultacije u vezi postupka, uopće se ne spominje nikakva uputnica, sad sam zbunjena


Moras nazvati 1dc kako bi se narucila, mozes donijeti ili uputnicu za pregled a2 ili za postupak d1, lako naknadno doneses koju treba.

----------


## misschloe

Puno vam hvala na pomoći i brzim odgovorima :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

> Nalaz se ceka cca tri tjedna al koji put treba nazvat i provjerit jer nama jednom nije stigao


pod nalaz mislis samo na sgram ili i na misljenje perosa?

----------


## NestrpljivaV

Oprostite što ovak upadam bubekica možda mogu pomoći... 
Nama je nakon cca 3 tjedna stiglo poštom mišljenje dr. Peroša i nalaz je bio napisan unutar mišljenja/preporuke..

----------


## bubekica

*NestrpljivaV* hvala! ma mene zanima dal je itko dobio samo sgram doma i koji je onda bio rok  :Smile:  mi smo jednom misljenje perosa cekali 4 tjedna, ovaj put se nadam da ce to ici brze. nisi jedina nestrpljiva  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima! nakon neuspjelog ivf prirodnjaka odlučili smo se za VV. Čitam brojne postove, svašta piše pa želim samo potvrdu iskusnih. Možete li mi samo potvrditi jel dolaze kod dr. Alebića u obzir nalazi hormona rađeni u Osijeku u veljači? Markeri ne smiju biti stariji od 2 godine, a papa i brisevi pola godine? Pokušavam prikupiti potrebne nalaze prije nego se naručimo na razgovor. Amh sam vadila kod njih u 10.mjesecu. 
Znam da sgram mora biti njihov i to suprug može odraditi na dan konzultacija. Pretpostavljam da moramo s uputnicom u njihov labos, pa me zanima kad trebamo tamo doći da on da uzorak?
Hvala vam svima

----------


## bugaboo

Krtice za spermiogram i konzultacije smo dosli oko 10h kako nam je sestra rekla i mm je dao uzorak, a ja sam ostala cekati konzultacije. Za konzultacije zoves 1. dc i sestra vas naruci na cca 8. dc, samo napomeni da hocete i spermiogram i ponesi sve dosadasnje nalaze. Ja nisam dugo na VV, ali svi tu kazu da oni priznaju samo svoje hormonske nalaze, mislim da ces to morati vidjeti sa dr-om.
Nadam se da ce vam VV pomoci da dodjete do bebica :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

Mali ispravak - papa i brisevi vrijede godinu dana!

----------


## saan

Krtice jesi i ove insimnscije i ivf radila u Osijeku? Na VV ce ti traziti hormone one 3-5 dc. Ne brini ide to tamo relativno brzo :Smile:

----------


## Mala28

> Pozdrav svima! nakon neuspjelog ivf prirodnjaka odlučili smo se za VV. Čitam brojne postove, svašta piše pa želim samo potvrdu iskusnih. Možete li mi samo potvrditi jel dolaze kod dr. Alebića u obzir nalazi hormona rađeni u Osijeku u veljači? Markeri ne smiju biti stariji od 2 godine, a papa i brisevi pola godine? Pokušavam prikupiti potrebne nalaze prije nego se naručimo na razgovor. Amh sam vadila kod njih u 10.mjesecu. 
> Znam da sgram mora biti njihov i to suprug može odraditi na dan konzultacija. Pretpostavljam da moramo s uputnicom u njihov labos, pa me zanima kad trebamo tamo doći da on da uzorak?
> Hvala vam svima


mislim da priznaju samo svoje nalaze
markeri 2 godine, papa i brisevi godinu dana
ako ne želiš čekati naruči se sada čim dobiješ M, tj zoveš na 1 dc i naručuju za 8-10 dc, i kaži da želiš kod dr. A
ti doneseš uputnicu za pregled, tm za spermio
dođete kada vam kaže, mislim oko 10, tm da spermio i čekate konzultacije
dok čekate možda bude i spermio gotov
na VV imaju raspored pregleda/sala kojeg se drže..tako da se pripremiš taj prvi put na čekanje, jer:
počinju u 7:30 sa radom i idu folikulometrije cura koje su u postupku do cca. 8:30-9:00 kada se ide u salu
ovisi o gužvi gotovi su oko 10:30-12:00
nakon toga sve cure koje su bile na punkciji/transferu/iui taj dan idu kod dr na dogovor za betu/lijekove
pa kreću pregledi cura na 3 dc i konzultacija 8-10dc
jednom sam čekala pregled 3 dc do skoro 14 h, a jednom sam bila gotova već u pola 12

ako će vas tražiti njihove hormone, onda ciklus iza 3-5 dc vadiš hormone, i ciklus iza dolaziš opet kod dr na konzultacije
bar je tako kod mene bilo
nadam se da sam pomogla  :Wink:

----------


## Krtica

> Krtice jesi i ove insimnscije i ivf radila u Osijeku? Na VV ce ti traziti hormone one 3-5 dc. Ne brini ide to tamo relativno brzo


Dvije inseminacije u betiplus,a sve ostalo u Vg. 

Hvala cure na informacijama!!! Sretnooooo

----------


## bubekica

> mislim da priznaju samo svoje nalaze
> markeri 2 godine, papa i brisevi godinu dana
> ako ne želiš čekati naruči se sada čim dobiješ M, tj zoveš na 1 dc i naručuju za 8-10 dc, i kaži da želiš kod dr. A
> ti doneseš uputnicu za pregled, tm za spermio
> dođete kada vam kaže, mislim oko 10, tm da spermio i čekate konzultacije
> dok čekate možda bude i spermio gotov
> na VV imaju raspored pregleda/sala kojeg se drže..tako da se pripremiš taj prvi put na čekanje, jer:
> počinju u 7:30 sa radom i idu folikulometrije cura koje su u postupku do cca. 8:30-9:00 kada se ide u salu
> ovisi o gužvi gotovi su oko 10:30-12:00
> ...


*molim admina da ove korisne info stavi na 1. stranicu teme!*

----------


## Krtica

> mislim da priznaju samo svoje nalaze
> markeri 2 godine, papa i brisevi godinu dana
> ako ne želiš čekati naruči se sada čim dobiješ M, tj zoveš na 1 dc i naručuju za 8-10 dc, i kaži da želiš kod dr. A
> ti doneseš uputnicu za pregled, tm za spermio
> dođete kada vam kaže, mislim oko 10, tm da spermio i čekate konzultacije
> dok čekate možda bude i spermio gotov
> na VV imaju raspored pregleda/sala kojeg se drže..tako da se pripremiš taj prvi put na čekanje, jer:
> počinju u 7:30 sa radom i idu folikulometrije cura koje su u postupku do cca. 8:30-9:00 kada se ide u salu
> ovisi o gužvi gotovi su oko 10:30-12:00
> ...


Jel oni rade u srpnju? U kolovozu?  Ja se nadam da bi tada mogla ići u postupak.

Puno si mi pomogla. Hvala ti od srca!!!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

GO na vuku je najcesce 20.7.-20.8. +/- par dana...

----------


## Krtica

A onda nema šanse da stignem u postupak prije godišnjih.  :Sad:

----------


## Noemi

Ajd ti Krtice kako si zamislila,1.dc nazovi i neka te naruče ,tko zna-moze se sve složiti pa taman prije godišnjih da uletis!
Cure zna li netko radi li u subotu doktor?

----------


## sladja01

Evo samo da javim da smo u ponedjeljak 28.4. na brdašcu....napokon dočekala 1.DC  :Smile: , riješila nalaze pape i briseva i sada sam gore na vađenju hormona i pregledu, a mm na s-gramu  :Smile:

----------


## nada0007

Evo i mene da se javim s prvog ultrazvuka..imamo dva srceka...da da kucaju nam dva mala srca..presretni smo i želim svima vama da uskoro iskusite ovaj predivan osjecaj..šaljem svima puno pusa i  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Nada cestitam i ovdje!!!

Koji dnt te dr narucio na uzv?

----------


## Vaki

Cure, još jednom čestitke i da vam se što prije pridružimo i mi ostale pa da na forumu bude sve puno trudnica...
Pitanje! Od zadnjeg papa - testa je prošlo gotovo godinu dana (upozorio me soc. gin) pa me sad brine da me doktorica ne pošalje kući. Za 10-tak dana će biti godina dana, a sada imam M pa nikako ne stignem prije pregleda na VV. Je li imao tko takvu situaciju? Brisevi i ostalo mi još vrijedi...

----------


## marincezg

Jucer mi je bila punkcija i nazalost bio je prazan folikul....
moja zadnja sansa i oprostaj od vv
i od divnih ljudi....
bile su ukupno 4 punkcije i 3 transfera...
nadam se da ce se koja sutra javiti kako je prosao transfer....
sretno svima u koje cemu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

marincezg, saljem veliki zagrljaj...

Vaki, mozes se napraviti blesava i ne spominjati...

----------


## Krtica

> Cure, još jednom čestitke i da vam se što prije pridružimo i mi ostale pa da na forumu bude sve puno trudnica...
> Pitanje! Od zadnjeg papa - testa je prošlo gotovo godinu dana (upozorio me soc. gin) pa me sad brine da me doktorica ne pošalje kući. Za 10-tak dana će biti godina dana, a sada imam M pa nikako ne stignem prije pregleda na VV. Je li imao tko takvu situaciju? Brisevi i ostalo mi još vrijedi...


Meni rečeno da papa i brisevi vrijede pola godine. Danas se naručila i pitala sestru. Kaže da ih svakako ponovim. Brisevi mi stari 7 mjeseci. Pošto neće stići biti gotovi rekla je da ih donesem sljedeći put s ostalim nalazima koje dr bude tražio.

----------


## bubekica

> Meni rečeno da papa i brisevi vrijede pola godine. Danas se naručila i pitala sestru. Kaže da ih svakako ponovim. Brisevi mi stari 7 mjeseci. Pošto neće stići biti gotovi rekla je da ih donesem sljedeći put s ostalim nalazima koje dr bude tražio.


vrijede godinu dana, markeri 2 godine  :Wink:   sestra je ziheras.

----------


## marincezg

> vrijede godinu dana, markeri 2 godine   sestra je ziheras.


meni je doktorica (inace sam bila kod dr. A) jednom prilikom na pregledu rekla
da vrijede  pola god.nalazi od briseva i da ih moram obavezno ponoviti
i dobro da jesam jer mi nije sve stimalo....

----------


## bubekica

> meni je doktorica (inace sam bila kod dr. A) jednom prilikom na pregledu rekla
> da vrijede  pola god.nalazi od briseva i da ih moram obavezno ponoviti
> i dobro da jesam jer mi nije sve stimalo....


moji brisevi su iz 9/2013, papa iz 5/2013 i najnormalnije sam sad isla u postupak u 3/2014. i na histeroskopiju prije toga.

----------


## Mala28

ja imam papu i briseve iz 9/2013 i nitko mi nista nije rekao
kaj da zovem sestre i pitam?

----------


## bubekica

bez razloga dizete paniku.

----------


## Mala28

nazvala i pitala, kaze sestra 6 mj. i neka ponovim

----------


## bubekica

> nazvala i pitala, kaze sestra 6 mj. i neka ponovim


pa logicno je da ce ti to sestra reci, ako je isto rekla krtici danas. ali dal je to zbilja tako i hoce li doktor traziti, ne bih rekla.

----------


## Krtica

Ja volim ponoviti briseve da ne bi slučajno bilo kakve beštije. To mi je minutica kod gine na stolu, a nalaz bude gotov za 3-4 dana.  Nema panike!

----------


## Vaki

Uz sve te preglede i punkciju to mi dođe poput mačjeg kašlja, ali sam bila toliko fokusirana na postupke da sam skroz zaboravila na papu... Briseve sam radila kasnije pa mi još vrijede. Ah, vidjet ću sutra što će doktor reći (doktorice nema)!

----------


## žužy

Sad ste i mene bacile misliti...moja papa je od listopada al mi je brisevima godina dana iduči mj.
Nebi bilo loše to obnoviti prije idučeg postupka,prije nego mi i dr sam veli  :Undecided: 
Jao *Krtice*,tak su ti brzo gotovi...ja svoje čekam mjesec-dva.

----------


## bubekica

Najjednostavnije vam je nakon neuspjesnog postupka pitati dal je za iduci potrebno ponoviti nalaze. Onda doktor/ica provjeri u kompu i kaze vam na licu mjesta.

----------


## Vaki

Žužy pa o kojem postupku ti pričaš? To ti neće trebati barem idućih 9 mjeseci...  :Kiss:

----------


## philipa

> Jucer mi je bila punkcija i nazalost bio je prazan folikul....
> moja zadnja sansa i oprostaj od vv
> i od divnih ljudi....
> bile su ukupno 4 punkcije i 3 transfera...
> nadam se da ce se koja sutra javiti kako je prosao transfer....
> sretno svima u koje cemu


Zajedno smo bile na punkciji ..i meni je ovo zadnji pokušaj.Eto od dvije stanice jedna se uspjela oploditi pa su mi je jučer vratili...
I sad grizem nokte do 12.05.Nas dvije smo imale jučer,a jedna cura za koji dan..
Žao mi je što tvoj zadnji pokušaj na VV nije prošao bolje :Sad:  Ali nemoj dići ruke od svega  :No-no:

----------


## Mury

*marincezg*, *philipa*  :Love: , držite se cure!!!!

----------


## Vaki

marincezg -  :Love: 
Ako nekoga zanima VV radi 01.05. iako je praznik, doktor je dežuran!

----------


## Noemi

samo da javim i ovdje, jutros vadila betu 16.dpt 2dvodnevna embrija ,Beta je 1870,7!!!!!!

----------


## Krtica

Evo imam dogovoren pregled kod dr. A u ponedjeljak, 5.5.  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

ima beta velikih i lijepih čestitam!!!!

Krtica mi se vidimo  :Smile: 

Ako mi tko zna reć što me čeka na sljedećem pregledu,dakle na posljednjem mi je vidio 3.dc cistu i dao estrofem 14 dana 2x2mg drugi dio ciklusa,i naručio 14.dan estrofema...

----------


## bubekica

*KLARA31* pregledat ce te UZV da vidi dal je otisla cista, ako je otisla dolazis 3dc i kreces u postupak. sretno!

----------


## KLARA31

znači ništa i ovaj ciklus,jer 5.5 me naručio a tada bi mi po proračunu trebao biti 8dc

----------


## bubekica

od kojeg do kojeg dana pijes estrofem? da li si danas dobila M?

----------


## Krtica

*klara* vidimo se, nadam se da ćemo brzo biti gotove i da neće biti velike gužve. 
Sljedeći ciklus krećeš, a ciste naravno sada neće biti! Sretnooooo

----------


## Vaki

*Klaro*, mogli bi prirodnjak ovaj ciklus, za to ti nije kasno (znam da su curama i sa cistom radili punkciju)...

----------


## marincezg

> Zajedno smo bile na punkciji ..i meni je ovo zapdnji pokušaj.Eto od dvije stanice jedna se uspjela oploditi pa su mi je jučer vratili...
> I sad grizem nokte do 12.05.Nas dvije smo imale jučer,a jedna cura za koji dan..
> Žao mi je što tvoj zadnji pokušaj na VV nije prošao bolje Ali nemoj dići ruke od svega


Bok ....znam tko si, plavusa sa punđom  :Smile:  
kaze se 1 ali vrijedan...pa nek bude dobitan i sretno ti...

----------


## sladja01

Danas vadila hormone i muz s-gram....dosli u pola 8 i pripremili se na cekanje jer je cekaona bila krcata,ali na moje iznenadjenje i pregled obavila kod dr.Alebica prije 9....dobili upute kod one tete za papirologiju koju moramo rijesiti i dolazimo opet od 3-5 DC....pa me zanima koje je inace pravilo za kretanje u stimulirani postupak, tj.od kojeg DC se pocinje sa pikanjem?

----------


## Ajvi

I ja sam danas ekspresno bila gotova, baš me je to iznenadilo.
Sladjo, ako sljedeći ciklus krećeš u postupak, 1dc se naručuješ za 3dc, nikako kasnije. Ako je tada sve ok, odmah počinješ s pikanjem.

----------


## Vaki

Ajvi, idete li i vi sa klomifenima ili čisti prirodnjak?

----------


## Ajvi

Da, isto klomifen, 3x1. U subotu sam opet gore.

----------


## bubekica

> Danas vadila hormone i muz s-gram....dosli u pola 8 i pripremili se na cekanje jer je cekaona bila krcata,ali na moje iznenadjenje i pregled obavila kod dr.Alebica prije 9....dobili upute kod one tete za papirologiju koju moramo rijesiti i dolazimo opet od 3-5 DC....pa me zanima koje je inace pravilo za kretanje u stimulirani postupak, tj.od kojeg DC se pocinje sa pikanjem?


Napravi se ti lijepo luda pa dodji 3dc, ako svi nalazi budu ok i nece trebati raditi dodatne pretrage, krenut ces u postupak.


Klomifenkama sretno!

----------


## inada

da li u bolnica vuk vrhovac ima parking ili makar neki u blizini

----------


## sladja01

Nadam se da cu uspjeti skemijati da odem 3 DC pa ako ce biti srece da krenem odmah  :Smile: 

inada...parkinga bas nema oko bolnice, ima uz cestu u okolnim ulicama ali je jaaaaako tesko vidjeti slobodno mjesto, ali nekih desetak min od bolnice ima podzemna garaža Kvatrić...mjesta koliko hoces, parking 4 kn/h i bez brige ste....

----------


## inada

hvala ti, znam za tu na kvatriću ali ipak sam se ponadala da ima negdje bliže :roll

----------


## žužy

Ma nađe se u ulici uvijek mjesta...mi smo našli,u koje god doba da smo došli,nekad odma kod ulaza u bolnicu,nekad na kraju ulice..al smo našli (kuc-kuc :Cool: ).

----------


## ninanina35

Bokic curke! Eto ja sam sutra na brdu iza 9 sa D1 uputnicom i klomifenima u torbi  :Wink:   Kaj to znaci da fakat ..(konacno) krecemo u postupak?!

----------


## marincezg

> Ma nađe se u ulici uvijek mjesta...mi smo našli,u koje god doba da smo došli,nekad odma kod ulaza u bolnicu,nekad na kraju ulice..al smo našli (kuc-kuc).


i mi smo uvjek nasli u ulici, ili napravis krug pa se netko makne i onda uletis  :Smile: 
puno srece svima....

----------


## Ajvi

> Bokic curke! Eto ja sam sutra na brdu iza 9 sa D1 uputnicom i klomifenima u torbi   Kaj to znaci da fakat ..(konacno) krecemo u postupak?!


Ako sutra na uzv pregledu bude sve ok, onda da, pridruzujes se nama 'klomifenkama'!  
 :Smile:

----------


## ninanina35

Hahaha..ima nas zar ne? Samo nek sve bude ok! Strasno sam napeta!

----------


## Mury

Sada sam zbunjena...i ja čekam mengu za vikend, pa krećem u prirodnjak tj. s klomifenom, ali meni dr. nije rekao da donesem klomifen sa sobom, mislim si ga kupiti u njihovoj ljekarni nakon pregleda...jel to moguće? Nadam se da nije nestašica i da ima klomifena?
Ja maratonka nemam pojma  :Grin: , ali nisam bila na klomifenu 100 godina, i tada kada sam išla sam ga uvijek imala kod sebe...

----------


## philipa

[QUOTE=Mury;2612239]Sada sam zbunjena...i ja čekam mengu za vikend, pa krećem u prirodnjak tj. s klomifenom, ali meni dr. nije rekao da donesem klomifen sa sobom, mislim si ga kupiti u njihovoj ljekarni nakon pregleda...jel to moguće? Nadam se da nije nestašica i da ima klomifena?
Ja maratonka nemam pojma  :Grin: , ali nisam bila na klomifenu 100 godina, i tada kada sam išla sam ga uvijek imala kod sebe...[/QUOTE

Imaš ga u ljekarni na VV...samo je neki generički lijek koji dr.-i nemaju u kompu pa ti mora napisati ručno...i vrate ti pare  :Smile:

----------


## ninanina35

Ma ne brini! Ja sam si ih kupila prosli put dolje u njihovoj ljekarni jer mi je rekao da ih pripremim za sljedeci put..sad nosim recept i racun da mi vrate novcice..a to sam samo tak napisala..  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

OK, hvala cure, i sretno nam svima  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

> od kojeg do kojeg dana pijes estrofem? da li si danas dobila M?


Estrofem pijem od 21dc pa 14dana,nisam još dobila M.kasni 2dana,dal je tipično da kasni sa Estr.?

----------


## arlena

Sretno cure na klomifenima ,ja cu ,nadam se, dobiti nesto zesce  :Smile: 

Klara,ja sam isto dobila estrofem u drugom dijelu ciklusa ali samo od 19-29 ,10 dana ,trebala sam danas dobit,eventualno sutra al jos nist,a u fetu mi nije odgodio mengu,al valjd je to sve

----------


## arlena

Uh,pobjeze mi post
Htjela sam reci da je to sve valjda indivudualno. 

Jel pocinje koja stimulacija bez menge?  a da nije dugi protokol od 21. dana 
  da znam sta me ceka  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Stvarno nas je dosta na klomifenima, to je neka nova furka?  :Laughing: 

Svima želim sreću, u kojoj god fazi bile...

----------


## sami_os

Pozdrav svima! Ima li tko informaciju da li doktor A. radi ovu subotu?

----------


## Vaki

Sami - ovaj vikend je samo doktorica, on je bio prošli vikend. U subotu sam gore pa znam...  :Wink:

----------


## Ajvi

Vidimo se u subotu! (A ja danas cijeli dan imam osjećaj da je subota i da sam zaboravila otići na fm)

----------


## Vaki

> Vidimo se u subotu! (A ja danas cijeli dan imam osjećaj da je subota i da sam zaboravila otići na fm)


Sestra je ista kao i ti.  :Laughing:  U par navrata je rekla da sutra ne rade jer je mislila da je danas subota, a u nedjelju ne rade. 
Vidimo se!  :Wink:

----------


## sami_os

> Sami - ovaj vikend je samo doktorica, on je bio prošli vikend. U subotu sam gore pa znam...


Hvala puno! Kako stvari stoje, najvjerojatnije i ja dolazim  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Još 4 puta spavam i eto mene na brdu. Jako sam sretna što ću upoznati dr. Alebića kojeg sve hvale.  :Smile:

----------


## philipa

> Još 4 puta spavam i eto mene na brdu. Jako sam sretna što ću upoznati dr. Alebića kojeg sve hvale.


Pripremi se sa pitanjima za njega jer češ od njega dobiti samo najosnovnije informacije...

----------


## Krtica

Što je najbolje više ni ne znam što bi pitala. Svaki put ispitam sve dokotre koji su me gledali pa sam ispucala sve. Sad me zanim kakvu mi stimulaciju želi predložiti.

----------


## marincezg

> Pripremi se sa pitanjima za njega jer češ od njega dobiti samo najosnovnije informacije...


dr. A. je takav...
kod njega nema nadugacko i nasiroko  :Smile:

----------


## philipa

Ma znam,ali da nisam pitala ne bih ni znala kakvi su mi hormoni,zaliha...samo idemo u ovakav ili onakav postupak i to je to.FM isto,nikada mi nije rekao veličinu i broj folikula bez mog pitanja..dakle samo ga pitaj šta te zanima :Confused:

----------


## Krtica

Duboko se nadam da mi neće dati klomifene. Uvijek nakon njih imam ciste. Zapravo prvo će mi reći da vadim hormone. Jel vi ne vidite svoje nalaze kad dođete kod njega? Ako nešto vadim, osobito AMH voljela bi znati koliki mi je, a i nalaze bi voljela imati kod sebe bar kopije ako ikad zatrebaju.

----------


## kika222

Ja sam ti krtice išla u laboratorij na prvom katu i isprintali su mi sve nalaze :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Krtice - ti njemu slobodno reci da dobiješ ciste od klomifena, slušaju oni što im mi govorimo... :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

> Duboko se nadam da mi neće dati klomifene. Uvijek nakon njih imam ciste. Zapravo prvo će mi reći da vadim hormone. Jel vi ne vidite svoje nalaze kad dođete kod njega? Ako nešto vadim, osobito AMH voljela bi znati koliki mi je, a i nalaze bi voljela imati kod sebe bar kopije ako ikad zatrebaju.


Krtice, koliko si već puta upotrebljavala klomifen?

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> Duboko se nadam da mi neće dati klomifene. Uvijek nakon njih imam ciste. Zapravo prvo će mi reći da vadim hormone. Jel vi ne vidite svoje nalaze kad dođete kod njega? Ako nešto vadim, osobito AMH voljela bi znati koliki mi je, a i nalaze bi voljela imati kod sebe bar kopije ako ikad zatrebaju.


Ja nikad nisam vidjela svoje nalaze, a nikad mi nije pokazao, nekoliko puta sam pitala i rekao je sve je u redu, ali nikad nisam saznala, a kamoli dobila nalaz.
Jednom smo trazili nalaz spermiograma da nam da i bilo je gadno iskustvo :Smile: 
Uglavno slobodno treci da neces klomifene, ja sam isto rekla sto necu sto hocu i nije inzistirao, a mislim da je jako bitno sto osjecas da je dobro ili nije dobro za tebe. 
U svakom slucaju zelim ti srecu pa da ti nis vise ne treba :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

Meni uopce nije jasno da moras TRAZITI svoje nalaze. Kao da su tajni podaci, a ne MOJI nalazi koje mi treba dati  bez da ih i trazim

----------


## bubekica

> Meni uopce nije jasno da moras TRAZITI svoje nalaze. Kao da su tajni podaci, a ne MOJI nalazi koje mi treba dati  bez da ih i trazim


To je tako jer se ti nalazi vade u sklopu obrade, uputnica se ne predaje standardno na salter nego sestrama kod doktora. Da ides sve to vaditi mimo njih, nalaze dobis postom. Cure, intistirajte na tome da vam daju vase nalaze, imate na to pravo, jer ste ih vadile na uputnicu koju vam je dao vas ginekolog, a ne na internu uputnicu klinike.

----------


## lora21

Pozdrav svim curama koje prate ovaj forum! 
I ja sam pikalica, pa me zanima dali si i štopericu pikamo same, jer kako sam čitala neke cure su je primale navećer, a pošto nisam iz Zg. već putujem, to me brine, pa molim za odgovor.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*lora21* ako je decapeptyl mozes ga dati sama, brevactid nek ti daju na hitnoj.

----------


## lora21

*bubekica* hvala ti na odgovoru, :Smile:

----------


## Noemi

Drage moje!
Jutros smo bili na prvom UZV na 5+5tt. kuca nam 1 SRCEEEEE!!!  Ovu sreću tesko je riječima opisati.... :Smile: ))
I ovo srce je bio mali dvodnevni !!(bila su 2 dvodnevna i evo jedan kuca)

----------


## ninanina35

Prekrasno!! Čestitam od <3 !!

----------


## saan

Noemiiii :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

ja se jučer vratila sa kesom injekcija,nisam očekivala,sad čekam stvari pa da krenem sa bockanjem,1Men.i 3Gonala dnevno

----------


## bubekica

> ja se jučer vratila sa kesom injekcija,nisam očekivala,sad čekam stvari pa da krenem sa bockanjem,1Men.i 3Gonala dnevno


Znaci nisi procurila za vrijeme estrofema, a ciste vise nema? Cak se i rimije  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

> Krtice, koliko si već puta upotrebljavala klomifen?


Klomifen sam koristila 5 puta. Prvi put 50mg, a ostale 100mg od 3 do 7dc. Dva puta nakon njih sam imala ciste koje su hvala Bogu brzo i pukle. Rekla sam ja Alebiću to pa je rekao da ne brinem. Puno je pričao, ja dosta pitala, nalaz s grama je rekao da je uredan i meni je bilo sasvim lijepo iskustvo. Doktor je vrlo ugodan, šalili se, pričali... Et jedino se nije složio s nalazom jednog doktora u Osijeku koji mi je dijagnosticirao adenomiozu. On smatra da ja to nemam nakon što me na brzinu pregledao. Također mi objasnio da je adenomioza veliki problem za implantaciju i ako ne bude uspjeha u ivf-u nakon nekoliko pokušaja onda treba to ispitati. Nešto mi je pričao da moj amh od 12.5 je i niži jer njihove brojke iz laba su veće za duplo nego inače. Tu sam prozujila. Vadim sve nalaze ponovo pa ću onda sve saznati.

----------


## KLARA31

> Znaci nisi procurila za vrijeme estrofema, a ciste vise nema? Cak se i rimije


haha šta me nasmija sa pjesmicom  :Smile: 
da ciste nema,a ni stvari još! valjda će sad svaki dan

----------


## bubekica

> haha šta me nasmija sa pjesmicom 
> da ciste nema,a ni stvari još! valjda će sad svaki dan


Neka ti nase najdraze zagrebacko brdasce donese srecu!

----------


## Argente

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/14090-I...=1#post2616384
preselila sam postove na pripadajuću temu

----------


## KLARA31

meni još nema stvari,da i dođu sutra,počimam s injekc. u ned. a u pon. naručena u bolnicu. Mislim se dal da zovem odmah dr.A. možda da nedolazim u pon nego u sridu,da mi ne bi reko nisi ni trebala dolazit tek 2.dc (ako uopće i bude 2.dc) a ja plaćam bus iz St...da ga zovem i kažem da nisam još dobila?

----------


## bubekica

da, obavezno nazovi.

----------


## goodwitch

Da li netko točno zna da li se prije svakog postupa na v.v. mora kod bilježnika ovjeravati ona potvrda?!
Konkretno ako se sad prije ovog postupka donesao vjenčani list + ovjerena potvrda da li će se u 6.mj , kad se ide u novi postupak,opet morati ovjeravati potvrda kod bilježnika ?!

----------


## Bananka

> Da li netko točno zna da li se prije svakog postupa na v.v. mora kod bilježnika ovjeravati ona potvrda?!
> Konkretno ako se sad prije ovog postupka donesao vjenčani list + ovjerena potvrda da li će se u 6.mj , kad se ide u novi postupak,opet morati ovjeravati potvrda kod bilježnika ?!


Za svaki postupak se mora ovjeravati potvrda kod j.b.
I mi smo morali ponovno potvrđivati ovaj mjesec.

----------


## goodwitch

> Za svaki postupak se mora ovjeravati potvrda kod j.b.
> I mi smo morali ponovno potvrđivati ovaj mjesec.


Hvala na super brzom odgovoru  :Wink: 
Pa to je prestrašno, šta će se promijeniti za cca mjesec i pol ?!
Znači za 6 besplatnih postupaka platiš 600 ili nešto i više kuna, zavisi od bilježnika ?!
Pitanje za ostale- da li je netko možda upućivao nekakav mail ministarstvu s pitanjem da li je to normalno tj. da li je tako i ostalim bolnicama?
Nisam čitala postove puno prije, pa sorry ako se to pitanje već iskomentiralo  :Wink:

----------


## frka

iskomentiralo se prekonekoliko puta. da stvar bude zanimljivija, jedino VV to traži od svojih pacijenata. druge se klinike prave blesave ili tumače zakon na svoj način. bio je tu i neki pokušaj inicijative da se traži povrat novca, ali mislim da je ostalo samo na riječima. ne preostaje vam ništa drugo nego da sami poduzmete nešto po tom pitanju.

----------


## bubekica

Tako je, sve je na nama. Treba kopiju racuna i obrasca poslati na hzzo s molbom za povrat novaca.

----------


## Strašna

> Znači za 6 besplatnih postupaka platiš 600 ili nešto i više kuna, zavisi od bilježnika ?!


I za svaki FET se takodjer ovjerava. Ja npr od 1 stimulacije sad imam "materijala" za 4 FETa....i svaki put ovjeravam.

----------


## Strašna

> Tako je, sve je na nama. Treba kopiju racuna i obrasca poslati na hzzo s molbom za povrat novaca.


Jesi slala možda?

----------


## goodwitch

> I za svaki FET se takodjer ovjerava. Ja npr od 1 stimulacije sad imam "materijala" za 4 FETa....i svaki put ovjeravam.


Pitanje nisam postavila zbog sebe nego prijateljice koja nije tu na forumu i koja je sad bila u svom prvom postupku i priča mi o tim potvrdama i ja ju uvjeravam da je nešto krivo shvatila i da je to nemoguće...
Meni to stvarno nije normalno, ja sam joj rekla da bi trebala poslati pisanim putem ministarstvu zašto je to tako i to samo na v.v....
A i ova ideja da se kopija računa pošalje na HZZO i traži povrat novca je isto ok...
I još za svaki FET da se ovjerava , ma to je totalno suludo...

----------


## KLARA31

ovdje u St se u bolnici ne ovjerava i ne plaća ta potvrda,pitala sam prijE 2mj na forumu,a i u privatnoj polikl.kad sam bila u 11mj nije trebalo ovjerit u j.b.ništa

dobila jučer stvari napokon,6.dan od prestanka Estrofema,jutros se bockala 1Men. i 3 Gon. prve dvije ampulice su mi se razmrvile u ruci umjesto da se odlomio lijepo vrh,jel se to još kome dogodilo,na kraju sam upotrijebila tu razbijenu, dal je tekućina od gonala ista kao za Menop.?? jer imam viška od Gonala a fali mi za Men.

----------


## jo1974

klara kad si na brdo ja ti toga imam na hrpu u utorak sam gore pa ti mogu ponjeti tih vodica,meni je rečeno da se nemješaju mada sam i ja znala nekad tako shjebati pa nisam imala druge.

----------


## KLARA31

jo1974 ja sam u pon.gore i kad će me opet naručit neznam,nevjerujem da će prije četv.ili petka,nema veze u ljekarni ću pitat da mi prodaju,pa pretpostavljam da je to obična fiziološka otopina

----------


## jo1974

klara nemoraš kupovati pitaj sestre gore njima to ostaje hrpa tih otopina dat če ti 100%,sretno

----------


## Ajvi

KLARA31, ja sam u ponedjeljak gore, hopefully na transferu, i imam još puno tih vodica od Menopura i evo, stavljam ih u torbu, pa ako hoćeš...

----------


## Snekica

> I *za svaki FET se takodjer ovjerava. Ja npr od 1 stimulacije sad imam "materijala" za 4 FETa....i svaki put ovjeravam*.


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  Za FET?!?! Pa oni nisu normalni! To treba prijaviti, u najmanju ruku! Za taj postupak i za taj "materijal" si ti već ovjerila i šta se tu moglo u ledu promjeniti?! DNK? Tata? Mama? Prestrašno! Cure, predajte na HZZO povrat novaca, možda se nešto preokrene!

----------


## Kadauna

Ajvi, iz petnih žila navijam da ti sutra bude transfera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ i neću komentirati tako otvoreno priznavanje da je punkcija bila prerano, iako mi je to draže nego da su rekli, što drugi često čine kad fulaju punkciju "VAŠE jajne stanice su prezrele" "VAŠE jajne stanice u nezrele" pa u očima pacijentice ispadne da su one za takvo stanje "krive"

----------


## Krtica

U ovoj bolnici strogo se pazi na papirologiju i ovjere. Nisam za ovo ni znala dok nisam sada ovo čitala i pitala prijateljicu koja je bila kod dr. A u postupku sada. 
Možete li mi reći jel muškarci trebaju vaditi krvna grupu i rh faktor? U Vinogradskoj to nisu tražili i ništa ovjeravati kod javnog bilježnika. Čak me nisu tražili ni potvrdu o izvanbračnoj zajednici koju smo ja i moj dragi ovjerili.

----------


## tina_julija

Krtica, nama je doktorica rekla da oboje moramo vaditi krvnu grupu, rh faktor i markere na hiv i to sve ostalo...

----------


## KLARA31

i nama je dr.A rekao da oboje moramo vaditi krvne grupe i markere...

Ajvi hvala,ne moraš se gnjavit,pa ja to u busu moram nosit natrag,najzgodnije mi je izmješat u injekciji od gonala,u njoj je otopina vjerojatno ista,a tih injekc.mi ostane,jer mješam 3 praška u 1inj.

----------


## vatra86

Znaci, otapalo za Menopure je fizioloska, a za gonale je voda za injekcije s nekim maliim postotkom alkohola. E sad, ja nebi mjesala s drugim otapalom, jer neki lijekovi se nesmiju otapati sa fizioloskom. Ali zovi u kliniku i pitaj... To je moje misljenje sa medicinskog stajalista. Pozz

----------


## KLARA31

je vatra u pravu si.dala mi je sestra par ampulica za menopur viska. dobro me prepao dr rekao na uzv da nista nevalja ka da i nemam stvari pa nakon hormona nastavila sa terapijom i opet u srijedu doc

----------


## sladja01

Danas smo ovjeravali potvrdu za postupak i pita nas javni biljeznik jel zelimo da nam uz original koji kosta 95 kn napravi ovjereni duplikat te potvrde za slucaj da ce nam opet trebati jer se za to jos doplati 20kn... e sad, ne znam jel bi u klinici za neki iduci put priznali taj duplikat, mozda netko zna...ja nekako sumnjam, ali to je jeftinija opcija za slucaj da se postupci moraju ponavljati.

----------


## bubekica

Jesi uzela ovjereni duplikat? Probaj ga uvaliti kad ces ici u postupak, bez pitanja, ako primijete, das im original  :Smile:  Ako prodje prodje  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

[B]Ma nisam, kao necu prizivat neuspijeh  :Smile:  a i kao ako nitko nije probao na taj nacin, pitat cu ih kad cu ici tamo pa cemo znati  :Smile: [/B

----------


## piki

Ja sam svojevremeno pitala za tu ovjerenu fotokopiju pa ovi gore pojma nisu imali o čemu ja to pričam. Kad sam im konačno objasnila rekla žena pa valjda može ali što će vam to  :Laughing:  Kao bit će uspješan postupak i što ćete onda s tim? Je, uspješnost je barem 90% pa većina populacije to ne treba! Jedino sam zeznula pa sam ovjerila izjavu za FET pa sad stoji doma.

----------


## Krtica

> Danas smo ovjeravali potvrdu za postupak i pita nas javni biljeznik jel zelimo da nam uz original koji kosta 95 kn napravi ovjereni duplikat te potvrde za slucaj da ce nam opet trebati jer se za to jos doplati 20kn... e sad, ne znam jel bi u klinici za neki iduci put priznali taj duplikat, mozda netko zna...ja nekako sumnjam, ali to je jeftinija opcija za slucaj da se postupci moraju ponavljati.


Sladjo uzet će ovjereno duplikat. Glavno da ima ovjeru od jb. Prijateljica mi baš neki dan rekla da tako napravim da ne bacam novce. Ona je bila u postupku kod Alebića i donijela je ovjerenu kopiju i nitko joj ništa nije rekao. Sve bilo ok i beta joooj oooogromnaaaaaaa

----------


## marincezg

> Hvala na super brzom odgovoru 
> Pa to je prestrašno, šta će se promijeniti za cca mjesec i pol ?!
> Znači za 6 besplatnih postupaka platiš 600 ili nešto i više kuna, zavisi od bilježnika ?!
> Pitanje za ostale- da li je netko možda upućivao nekakav mail ministarstvu s pitanjem da li je to normalno tj. da li je tako i ostalim bolnicama?
> Nisam čitala postove puno prije, pa sorry ako se to pitanje već iskomentiralo


ja sam mislila da je vv odustao od te ovjere jer mene nisu ponovno trazili da je donesem
bila sam u 2 mj 3, i 4....
u 2 mj i 3 mu je pobjegla js (zato mozda nije ni trazio jer do punkcije nije ni doslo)
a u 4 mj. je bio prazan folikul ali mi je bio zadnji postupak pa su mi  mozda progledali kroz prste

----------


## Snekica

Cure, ja sam svojedobno uvijek nosila kopije (koje sam sama iskopirala) a originale sam im dala samo na uvid. Originale sam platila i oni su moji, a ako žele, mogu dobiti kopiju. To mi je savjetovao JB i tako sam radila, nikad nitko nije radio frku. E sad, je li VV ipak posebniji od ostalih...neznam...

----------


## Mala28

bila sam danas na vv, odgođen mi je aih jer imam cistu od 4 cm  :Crying or Very sad: 
sljedeći mjesec na 3 dc opet na vv

----------


## venera82

mala28 brzo će doći sljedeći mj, a cista će otputovati i bit će novi aih, to ti je drugi aih?

----------


## philipa

> ja sam mislila da je vv odustao od te ovjere jer mene nisu ponovno trazili da je donesem
> bila sam u 2 mj 3, i 4....
> u 2 mj i 3 mu je pobjegla js (zato mozda nije ni trazio jer do punkcije nije ni doslo)
> a u 4 mj. je bio prazan folikul ali mi je bio zadnji postupak pa su mi  mozda progledali kroz prste


Ako ne naprave transfer,ne traže nove papire.....

----------


## Mala28

da bit će drugi, prvi sam obavila u 3 mjesecu

----------


## Krtica

Mala baš mi je krivo! Brzo će proći ovaj cikluss i evo novog i u nove pobjede.  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Ako ne naprave transfer,ne traže nove papire.....


sori,  zaboravila sam....
bila sam davnoooo na zadnjem transferu..

----------


## Inesz

*Kad bi barem bilo beba ko ovjernih papira kod javnog bilježnika!
*

Ova situacija sa ovjeravanjem izjava kod javnog bilježnika kao uvjetom za pristup liječenju neplodnosti zbilja je ponižavanje pacijenata. I to još nije dovoljna jedna ovjerena izjava, već se te izjave moraju svaki pun nanovo ovjeravati.  :Sad: 

Za svaku drugu vrstu liječenja, za koju se traži pristanka pacijenta, dovoljno je u bolnici pročitati i potpisti interne, bolničke papire za pristanak na liječenje. 


Ok, nakon mpo postupka može doći do trudnoće i rođenja djeteta, ali kao da su neplodni parovi neka niža kategorija neinteligntnih bića koji ne kuže svoje postupke i koje netko protiv njihove volje uvlači u mpo liječenje, pa ne razumijemo značenje mpo postupka i radi toga nas treba prije svakog slati na ovjere izjava u urede javnih bilježnika, prisiljavti nas tamo da otkrivamo svoju intimu  dajući izjave u javnobilježničkom uredu o našem zdravstvenom stanju i detaljima liječenja pred debelo potkoženim službenicima i još nam pri tome svaki put iz džepa maznuti 100 kuna!

S R A M O T A.

----------


## ljubilica

ODVRATNO!!!! Kao da su JB, biolozi i lijecnici u dogovoru kako maznuti lovu napacenim parovima. Kako je moguce da samo VV trazi ovjerene potvrde? Ili sam u krivu? Mozda jos netko trazi?

----------


## bubekica

Vecina te love od ovjere ide u drzavni djep. Problem ovjere kod JB je problem zakona, a ne VV, puno puta se o tome ovdje pisalo, a ako se ne varam ima i zasebna tema.

----------


## ljubilica

Kao da je VV zasebna drzava u drzavi Hrvatskoj i ima druge zakone. 
Al, u pravu si, nije ova tema mjesto  za pisanje o tome

----------


## arlena

> Ako ne naprave transfer,ne traže nove papire.....


Mene su svaki put odmah trazili tu ovjeru,zajedno s uputnicom za postupak. Sad nisam imala transfer a svejedno sam morala ovjerit potpise

----------


## bubekica

> Kao da je VV zasebna drzava u drzavi Hrvatskoj i ima druge zakone. 
> Al, u pravu si, nije ova tema mjesto  za pisanje o tome


Zakoni su za sve isti, ali kontrole nisu.
Selit ce nas Argente  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

Heh, nije mi bio cilj pokrenuti lavinu na moje pitanje  :Smile:  a nisam znala da ima neka posebna tema vezana za taj problem  :Smile:  samo sam htjela saznati jel prolazi duplikat zbog sebe i drugih jer je jeftinija opcija  :Smile:

----------


## sretna 1506

Kbc Split ne traži nikakve izjave.

----------


## Krtica

Ni VG ne traži! Čak me nisu tražili ni izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici.

----------


## piki

> Mene su svaki put odmah trazili tu ovjeru,zajedno s uputnicom za postupak. Sad nisam imala transfer a svejedno sam morala ovjerit potpise


Onda ti ovjerena izjava mora vrijediti za sljedeći put. Tako je meni zadnji put rekla dr. kad nije došlo do transfera. I treba ti tek za punkciju a ne odmah (samo što je to onda često ganjanje ovjere jutro prije punkcije i dodatni stres kao što je meni bilo ali to je druga priča).

----------


## žužy

Cure,kako se zove endokrinologica na VV?

----------


## Kadauna

no lepo taj VV, jedini traže te ovjere kod JB, ne rade nedjeljom pa punktiraju ranije ili kasnije i .......................... nemaju jedini anesteziju, baš lepo a još uvijek su (čini mi se) bolnica s najviše postupaka godišnje.... ali, ali, ali..... stvari se hvala Bogu mijenjaju, brzinom puža ali mijenjaju na bolje po pacijente pa se nadam da će Alebić napokon svojim pacijentima reći sve u tijeku postupka što trebaju znati kao npr. koliko se folikula razvija, te nešto više o kvaliteti embrija koji idu na transfer ili koji se zamrzavaju, možda na koncu i uvedu rad nedjeljom i anesteziju, e to bi bio posao pravi... zato ne posustajte, naš pritisak mijenja stvari - ništa drugo. Žao mi je Arlena što drugačije gledaš na te stvari ali stvarno mislim da bez našeg prigovora, tužbe, tužakanja, negodovanja, oni ovako i ne budu znali arlena da ti nešto smeta, da zbog nečeg nisi zadovoljna (a imaš apsolutno pravo biti nezadovoljna). 

Glavu gore cure i negodujte!

----------


## Vrci

> Cure,kako se zove endokrinologica na VV?


Majic Miletic,tako nesto... ne znam ime,imam na nalazu

----------


## žužy

Fala *Vrci*.
Moja dr mi je spominjala dr Kraljević al ne nalazim takvo ime nigdje tamo  :Undecided:

----------


## Noemi

Ja zaista ne znam sto cure,zene koje uporno negoduju,prigovaraju,blate doktora A.,kliniku,sestre,vidjela sam čak i socijalnu radnicu,nepostojanje anestezije,potvrde za postupak,ma ne da mi se ni nabrajati na sta mi se sve okrene želudac kad vidim tu na forumu-sta radite jos na klinici VV? Tko vam brani da odete i potražite savršenu kliniku,doktora koji ce vam toliko detaljno prepričavati kako vam izgleda pojedini folikul 3.dan ciklusa pa dalje,sto vas drzi tu???Sto vas prijeci da pitate doktora,a zapravo i sto znaci kad kaze da prije punkcije imate 13divnih folikula kad na punkciji moze biti 3stanice od tih silnih folikula..?A cekaona je i dalje puna da tako nije niti na jednoj klinici u RH. Ja nikad ne bih pljuvala a potom drugo jutro manja od makova zrna sjedila u čekaonici na red za istog tog dr,za istu tu punkciju bez anestezije,za istu tu folikulometriju. Žalosno , to je moje misljenje. Razuvjerite me slobodno pa cu vam citirati cure koje to uporno rade a znam ih iz cekaone.

----------


## Krtica

Noemi ! :Klap:  :Klap: 
Liste su u drugim klinikama duge, preduge.... ja bi bila sretna da je manja gužva u VV.  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Nisam stekla dojam da ovdje netko nekoga blati. To je ipak teška riječ. Prigovor? Zašto ne. Javno zdravstvo je nešto što svi plaćamo iz svog džepa i mislim da svatko od nas ima pravo na standardno liječenje, a to podrazumijeva i mogućnost anestezije, punkcije i transfere vikendom i ostale sitnice o kojima se na ovom forumu raspravljalo već stotinu puta. Pisati javno o tome, ukazivati i apelirati je pravo svih nas i apsolutno je legitimno. Jer to je jedan od načina da možda ne mi ali da ipak netko poslije nas ima mogućnost adekvatnog liječenja. Pokriti se ušima,  i praviti se da problemi ne postoje, ne imati društvenu odgovornost, za mene je ipak neoprostivo.

----------


## frka

Noemi, pričaš gluposti. Ovdje se ne radi o blaćenju ikoga niti ičega već o stanju u našim klinikama koje nije zadovoljavajuće i ne osigurava optimalno liječenje pacijenata s dijagnozom neplodnosti. I ne radi se tu samo o VV-u. Da malo proširiš horizonte, vidjela bi da takvih tema itekako ima i na topicima o drugim klinikama - SD ima listu čekanja preko godinu dana, u Petrovoj je džumbus na kvadrat koji se baš nedavno komentirao,  Vinogradska je kao i Petrova šibala iste protokole za gotovo sve. I nitko nije ostao netaknut po pitanju kritika. VV ima grozne nedostatke - nepostojanje anestezije i nerad nedjeljom velik je problem! A svi se problemi trebaju rješavati jer tu trpe pacijenti! A riješiti se sigurno neće ako mi pacijenti šutimo!

Ja imam VV bebu i liječnik mi je bio dr.A. i ne prođe dan da se ne sjetim VV-a i zahvalim nebu, svemiru, čemugod, ali i liječniku, biologu i cijelom osoblju za svoju curu. I tim mi je više bitno da se radi na tome da se mogućnost ostvarenja roditeljstva maksimalizira za apsolutno svaki par koji se bori s neplodnošću. Tim mi je više bitno da se osiguraju optimalni uvjeti za to i omogući liječenje po zlatnom standardu. Tim mi je više bitno da se radi na odnosu liječnik-pacijent koji bi trebao podrazumijevati suradnju i informiranost o ama baš svakom segmentu postupka. A toga kod nas manjka. I manjkat će dok god se ponašamo kao da smo manji od makova zrna i šutimo kao miševi! Ja sam imala sreće, a pitanje je koliko će je imati drugi u ovakvim uvjetima. I bez obzira na vlastitu sreću i uspjeh, uspjela sam se odmaknuti i objektivno sagledati sve skupa. I zaključak je da itekako postoje razlozi za kritiziranje VV-a, a cilj tih kritika nije blaćenje, već jedino i samo poboljšanje uvjeta za neplodne parove.

----------


## Noemi

:Kiss:  svatko ima pravo na svoje vidjenje stvari i svoje misljenje,ja nikad nisam izašla od dr. A. da nisam cula sto me zanima ili da mi nije odgovorio na pitanje,ili da nisam dobila nalaz (mozda sam izuzetak) , i da zahvalna sam cijelom timu jer nosim bebu iz IVF-a sa iste klinike,samo naglašavam kome sve to ne odgovara pa zasto ne ide na neku od tih mnogobrojnih klinika koje postoje (a koje rade nedjeljom,imaju anesteziju...) ,i kako Krtica kaze smanjila bi se guzva na VV  :Smile: 
Ja nisam nikog imenovala..a neke se od vas ponašaju kao da sam napisala imena i prezimena pa dajete prigovore ,pa nismo na sudu  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

Moram priznat da sad vrtim film dal sam pljuvala kad po klinici...

----------


## Šiškica

Svakih par strana ista tema tj . rasprava!!

 Malo naporno!!

a ja sama sebi obećajem da ću idući puta(ako ga uopće bude) kod pravnice pitat gdje točno u zakonu piše da trebaju tu potvrde od JB, da mi pokaže crno na bijelo!!

----------


## bubekica

Dobit ces na uvid dopis iz ministarstva na njihov upit dal to moraju radit... Trazila ja davno davno...

----------


## Šiškica

Znači da imaju pravo ??!! a svi ostali rade krivo ???  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

Tako je, a ja cu se pretvoriti u papagaja. Ako hoces, objasnim ti i detalje u pp.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Nisam stekla dojam da ovdje netko nekoga blati. To je ipak teška riječ. Prigovor? Zašto ne. Javno zdravstvo je nešto što svi plaćamo iz svog džepa i mislim da svatko od nas ima pravo na standardno liječenje, a to podrazumijeva i mogućnost anestezije, punkcije i transfere vikendom i ostale sitnice o kojima se na ovom forumu raspravljalo već stotinu puta. Pisati javno o tome, ukazivati i apelirati je pravo svih nas i apsolutno je legitimno. Jer to je jedan od načina da možda ne mi ali da ipak netko poslije nas ima mogućnost adekvatnog liječenja. Pokriti se ušima,  i praviti se da problemi ne postoje, ne imati društvenu odgovornost, za mene je ipak neoprostivo.


Točno tako.
Ja imam svoga sina iz VV,još iz vremena Lučija,i veže me to za tu kliniku zauvijek ali definitivno neke promjene treba uvesti u rad VV.

----------


## Argente

Šiškice, da; može se reći da oni jedini rade pravo. A može se reći i da svi ostali biraju tumačiti zakon drugačije - valjda zato jer im je ovo nebulozno i dok ne funkcioniraju mehanizmi pritiska i kažnjavanja idu na ruku pacijentima...

Noemi, da ti odgovorim na tvoje "pitanje" zašto žene koje ukazuju na propuste na VV ne odu drugdje. Pa, osim dobrog glasa koji prati ovu kliniku, možda zato jer je u MPO i dalje najvažniji resurs VRIJEME. Ali to ne znači da ništa drugo nije bitno. Da u drugim klinikama nema liste čekanja, vjerujem da bi i na Vuku bila manja gužva. (BTW, ako od 13 divnih folikula na punkciji bude 3 js, netko je negdje gadno pogriješio).
Imaš li poruku za one koji jesu u drugim klinikama, a komentiraju situacije na VV? Da pogodim; što se imaju petljati u tuđe klinike, neka gledaju svoje? 
Shvaćaš li da su žene postupale na taj način, da su gledale isključivo svoj interes, da nikada ne bi došlo ni do kakve promjene? Postoje oni koji imaju hrabrosti istupiti, ići u medije, dati svoje ime, zamjeriti se doktoru - i naravno, naravno da su te žene u debeloj manjini, razumljivo je i zašto. Ali - zar se više ni anonimno na forumu ne smije napisati zamjerku, ne s ciljem pljuvanja, nego s ciljem korekcije?
Zato i neću seliti na već postojeću temu, jer je činjenica da je ovo gorući problem VV (i da ovo čitaju i na VV: i treba da pročitaju, onako bi im možda promaklo  :Grin: )

----------


## saan

Bravo Noemi :Smile: 
Ja smatram da svatko od nas ima izbor izmedju klinika, lijecnika.... Vidjela sam ja kliniku koja ima i bolje uvjete i aneszeziju i sobe gdje zene odmore poslije punkcije i rade nedjeljom i svejedno nemaju nikakve rezultate.

----------


## Šiškica

je ziher dr.A čita što mi babe pišemo !!  :Laughing:  :Laughing: baš je taj tip :Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Argente

Nego šta! Čuj, šta ti ne bi čitala da se na nekom forumu o tebi piše? Uh, ja bih se možda i registrirala da se samohvalim  :lool: 
Ako ne čita Ale himself, prenesu mu sestre...ma čitaju oni svi, po svim klinikama. Na nekima su po kartonima nickove pisali!

----------


## Noemi

Daj Argente smiri se, sta si se uspjenila...
tu smo da izmjenjujemo mišljenja,iskustva i necu se prepirati ,kraj price. Rekla sam sto mislim,ako ti se ne svidja obrisi post ako nije za prolaz  :Wink:  mozda je i na krivoj temi hm

----------


## Noemi

Ja sam Ali,reklamiram se sam hahahahah

----------


## Inesz

:Very Happy:  :Klap: 

poskočimo svi i zaplješćimo svi hop hop

poskičimo i zaplješćimo pa valjda budemo svi imali sreću da nam punkcija ne padne u nedjelju (jer ako tako bude onda neće biti da  od recimo 13 lijepih folikula dobijemo 2-3 zrele jajne), a znamo svi-kad nema jajnh stanica za oplodnju nema ni bebica.



ajmo opet malo skakutanja  :Very Happy:  

pa valjda nam bude od skakutanje pomoglao da se produži kultura embrija i u nedjelju zamrznu blastociste, ne da nam se zamrzavaju embriji na 2. dan jel se eto nedjeljom ne radi....

ajmo sada poslati jedna drugoj milijune vibrica ~~~~~~ ~~~~~ neka nas te vibrice ~~~~ sačuvaju od nesnosnih boli prilikom aspiracije na živo.... 

~~~~~ da nas štiti od bolova prilikom apiracije na živo u 21. stoljeću...


poskočimo i zaplješćimo, osobito svi mi koje smo imali sreću u uvjetima naših bolnica zatrudnjeti i roditi....

 :Klap: 

a probleme pustimo sa strane, gledajmo samo sebe i šutimo.

----------


## frka

> Daj Argente smiri se, sta si se uspjenila...
> tu smo da izmjenjujemo mišljenja,iskustva i necu se prepirati ,kraj price. Rekla sam sto mislim,ako ti se ne svidja obrisi post ako nije za prolaz  mozda je i na krivoj temi hm


nećeš se prepirati, a ti si započela napadom na one koji ukazuju na propuste i nedostatke klinike. kraj priče? nema kraja priče dok uvjeti ne budu optimalni - tek kad počnu raditi nedjeljom (pa makar samo za punkcije) i osiguraju anesteziju. i još kažeš da se oni kojima ne odgovara nerad nedjeljom i aspiracija na živo sele u drugu kliniku. to je rješenje problema na VV-u?!
lako je nakon uspjeha uzdizati na pijadestal ekipu koja je pomogla da do njega dođe. baš me zanima bi li tako reagirala da si ti bila ta kojoj je propao postupak jer je punkcija trebala biti u nedjelju.

a Šiškica kaže da je malo naporno. da - žene koje su dobrovoljno radile k'o konji za dobrobit svih MPO pacijenata bile su malo naporne i liječnicima i ministarstvu i HZZO-u. da nisu, pitanje je kakav bi sad zakon imali. možda bi ostao Milinovićev (uz koga su liječnici stali i bili manji od makova zrna baš kao što je i većina pacijenata pred dr-ima. a nakon promjene zakona su naravno promijenili spiku i priznali kako je Milijev bio loš). možda bi imali oplodnju samo 8js jer to je bio prvi prijedlog. a i dalje bi imali diskriminatorno P&P savjetovanje kroz koje ne mora prolaziti niti jedna druga skupina pacijenata. svašta bi bilo da te žene nisu bile "naporne". i baš krasno da su sad naporne i pacijentima za koje se bore.
i jasno je da ne može svatko biti aktivan po tom pitanju, ali mislim da svatko može malo promisliti o ukupnoj situaciji, odmaknuti se od vlastitog pogleda na kliniku kao svetu kravu i objektivno posložiti stvari i vidjeti da problemi stvarno postoje i neće nestati ako se o njima šuti. samo malo razmislite o razlozima spominjanja svih tih problema - koji je cilj? sigurno ne blaćenje.

znate li da HZZO za stimulirani postupak pokriva samo cca 8,500kn?! to jedva pokriva lijekove! znate li da zbog toga masa klinika šiba slabe stimulacije koje rezultiraju slabijom uspješnošću? problema je napretek... i slobodno zabijte glavu u pijesak, ali bar pokažite razumijevanje i pokušajte shvatiti zašto se piše o svemu tome - svaki je pritisak, pa makar i na forumu, potencijalni korak prema napretku.

i, Šiškice, itekako se čita forum. to je već godinama poznato.

----------


## Kadauna

@Noemi, koji je tebe dio toliko dirnuo da si imala potrebe stati u obranu? Ono što sam ja napisala? ono što ima cura u čekaonici koje su glasno ovako a kad odu k dr. Alebiću manje su od makovog zrna? Nisam iskreno skroz shvatila što tebe tišti?

tražiš da se slobodno izražava mišljenje, pa to i činimo, ne znam zašto onda kontriraš Argente ili kome drugom već kad tražiš da se ovdje može slobodno izražavati mišljenje, što je ok. 

Mene iskreno veseli da si ti trudna - i to od samo 4 j.s. dobivene unatoč mladim godinama, ali se nadam da znaš da si baš jako velika sretnica jer su sa samo 4 j.s. znatno smanjene šanse u odnosu na žene tvojih godina s 12 ili više dobivenih j.s., valja razmisliti i o toj skupini koja nažalost nije uspjela. 

Ja ću i dalje vikati, urlati, graktati, tražiti i anesteziju ako ništa onda zbog tebe i drugih koji će tek nastupiti sa svojom dijagnozom 2016 na Vuku, ti kad ćeš ići po bracu i seku da u miru proživiš tu punkciju uz anesteziju, a ti je odbij tad ako hoćeš ako te to uveseljava - ali ćeš je bar nadam se imati priliku iskoristiti. Isto tako ću tražiti rad nedjeljom, tražit ću da liječnik otvoreno razgovara sa svojim pacijentima, ta nismo idijoti, imamo pravo znati što se događa u tijeku postupka što ti naravno možeš odbiti ali imaš pravo znati. Tražit ću i dalje da uvjeti na VV budu bolji, kao i uvjeti u Vg gdje se sad čeka puno predugo, tražit ću da se poboljšaju uvjeti u Petrovoj, tražit ću da se stimulacije povećaju i time broj dobivenih jajnih stanica samo kako bi moja sestrična, susjeda ili ti kroz koju godinu mogli ugodnije i mirnije u postupke, a ti slobodno odbij..... ali je stvar u tome da imaš te mogućnosti koje možeš a ne moraš iskoristiti.

----------


## žužy

A ja ne kužim kak to točno mi žene na ovom forumu možemo uvest anesteziju na VV ,platit im radnu nedjelju,dat im malo više love da bi mi imale kvalitetniju stimulaciju a s tim i možda bolju reakciju i eventualni ishod?
Možda i čitaju,nebi rekla da im je roda.hr upaljena pod radnim vremenom,al ajde možda imaju doma lufta ko i mi drugi....al to ne znači da bude jedna medicinska sestra išla reči predstojniku klinike da ima šaka žena kojima smeta kaj ne rade nedjeljom.
Halo?
Tih problema na Vuk Vrhovcu,koji se tu konstantno i opetovano ponavljaju,mi smo sve svijesne.I naravno da bi sve voljele da nije tako.
I ja bi voljela da se nisam morala diči nepunih desetak minuta nakon transfera.
Al mislim da se ne može ovako utjecat na nikoga.Ne odlučuje Alebić,niti ona sestra koja bi me rado ostavila ležati još koju minutu,da sam imala gdje.
Sve mi ovdje to znamo.
Al eto,ja ipak idem ponovno.
Ne možemo nadozidati kojih par kvadrata prostora.
To je na nekom drugom.
Na nama je da ostanemo tu il da idemo drugdje.
Ili da pišemo ministru ili kome več.

Da čujem,kaj točno mislite da možemo,*kadauna,inesz,argente* i sve ostale curke?

----------


## bubekica

nisam prozvana boldano, ali cu ti odgovoriti:

*we want you, pridruzite se rodi, grakcite u sluzbenim dopisima! borite se s nama za nas!*

----------


## žužy

> nisam prozvana boldano, ali cu ti odgovoriti:
> 
> *we want you, pridruzite se rodi, grakcite u sluzbenim dopisima! borite se s nama za nas!*


Kaj to znači,pisati upravi bolnice ?

----------


## bubekica

izmedju ostalog.
podsjecam na nedavnu temu,
javilo ih se 0, nazalost.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84683-S...C4%8Dkoj-borbi!
ja isto smatram da pisanjem po forumu ne mozemo puno promijeniti.

----------


## Kadauna

Zuzy,  evo, bubekica je neki dan stavila poziv na forum da se pridružite udruzi Roda - nije bilo nekog odaziva. Tamo se možete priključiti i svašta se kroz udrugu rješava, piše često i na portalu o tome samo traži naravno osobnog angažmana. MOže podrška i kao ne-članica Rode, mogla si doći na Šetnju za plodnost za primjer, mogla si snimiti filmic za FB, mogla si napisati svoju osobnu priču (anonimno ili ne-anonimnoO, možemo složiti anketu i potpisati ju vezano za anesteziju i za rad nedjeljom na Vuku, ide se na sastanak s HZZO-om vezano za cijene postupka, može se stvarno svašta, samo ako se hoćete uključiti. Nećeš ti zuzy zidati zid i sobu na Vuku, ali može Alebić iniciirati proširenje MPO odjela prostorno pa tako dobiti dodatnu sobu i anesteziologa, ne možeš to ti - istina - ali mora i može on kao voditelj odjela za humanu reprodukciju  :Smile: )

O čemu uopće pričamo 2014. godine? O mogućnosti anestezije pri punkciji jajnih stanica? Pa zamisli zuzy da ides kod zubara i ne nudi ti anesteziju a buši ti zub? samo zato što tvoj zubar (koji je usput i crnoskos i zgodan) ne može se izboriti za to kod svog voditelja/ravnatelja doma zdravlja??? to je standarnd, ono .... najniži i piše u postupniku hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju, piše i u zakonu. 

Jedini oni na Vuku traže ovjeru kod JB? pa čemu? čemu još uvijek (ako provode) za nove parove psihološko i pravno savjetovanje? odakle im uopće pravo za to? Alebić je sam rekao da mu to tako paše jer se pacijenti novi upoznaju s postupkom, od psihologa?? socijalne radnice? nije li on i dr. jukić ti koji bi trebali objasniti tijek liječenja? 

Stvarno mislim da je obaveza na nama pacijentima da tražimo svoja prava, neće to umjesto nas... ne znam.... medicinska sestra gore i zašto bi, nju punkcija ne boli, boli tebe zuzy!?

uf, mijenjali su se stvari - samo pisanjem po forumu  :Smile: ) 

Npr. dr. Tomić koji je radio u IVF poliklinici ranije, prije Vinogradske, je prestao pod stolom prodavati bez računa lijekove za stimulaciju nakon što se o tome pisalo po forumu  :Yes:

----------


## Kadauna

i zuzy, zaboravih napisati, ne bavim se samo urlanjem po forumu  :Smile: )

----------


## bubekica

vizualni sam tip pa sam sad odmah u glavi imala sliku *zuzy*  i sebe kako zidamo na 2. katu dugog dola 4a. a i *frka* nam bi se mogla pridruzit  :Laughing:

----------


## reny123

žužy,avatar ti se kosi s duhom (defetističkim). Uz ovakav stav još bi uvijek oplođivali samo 3 stanice po starom zakonu. Zar ima netko ovdje tko misli da se zakon mijenjao sam od sebe, da su političari o tome razmišljali bez povoda? Ne, bilo je itekakvih pritisaka. Pisanja ministarstvima, političarima, povjerenstvu, saborskim odborima, ukazivanja, pritiskanja, sastančenja. Postoje pacijenati koji su gurali problematiku, ukazivali na nedostatke. Jer sustav postoji zbog pacijenata, a ne obrnuto. I nikako napraviti pomak u glavama da je to tako. Ako korisnici usluga šute, tko je motiviran nešto mijenjati i zašto? Svaka promjena zahtijeva energiju, sustav je inertan i sam od sebe se neće pokrenuti i mijenjati. Zato inicijativa treba doći od pacijenata. Postoje najave da će se budžet bolnica formirati i prema kvaliteti usluge. A na kvalitetu usluge utječe i nedostatak svega gore navedenog. I da, šutnja u ovom slučaju nije zlato. Pacijenti ne mogu nadozidati prostor, no ukazivanjem ravnateljstvu, voditelju odjela, povjerenstvu, ministarstvu mogu utjecati da se proračun za ovu djelatnost poveća, preraspodijeli i sl. I da se ovi navedeni pokrenu. Sad sjeda dobro iz onog vica "tko nije pitao, nije dobio". Neće netko drugi razmišljat o našim problemima i ničim izazvan ih rješavati. Kako to nije jasno?
Da ne bi ispalo da samo popujem tu na forumu, iza mene stoje deseci dopisa navedenim tijelima s konkretnim upitima, prijedlozima i primjedbama. Postoji nas više takvih. I iza tih akcija su postojali određeni pomaci. Eto, to je odgovor kako i zašto.

----------


## frka

potpisujem Kadaunu. čak i ako aktivizam nije opcija, da se nešto napraviti. i mislim da pisanje po forumu itekako može pripomoći. od toga da npr. neke pacijentice pojma nisu imale da druge klinike rade nedjeljom (a nekome je to zlata vrijedna info) do toga da i klinike čitaju. ako informacije kolaju i neprestano se ponavljaju, bit će veći broj informiranih pacijenata, a to puno znači. više će se ljudi zapitati što, gdje i zašto ne štima i, ako ništa drugo, pitati svog liječnika u čemu je stvar. svaki i najmanji pritisak pridonosi improvementu. teško da će ekipa naviknuta na dosadašnji način rada išta promijeniti bez da pacijenti traže ono na što zakonski imaju pravo. i da ne bi ispala hajka na VV - ovo ide svim klinikama.

----------


## žužy

Pa je,to kažem i ja.
Boli,al boli i u Petrovoj bez obzira na "anest." tamo...ali na VV nemaš priliku doč k sebi kolko tvom organizmu treba. A nismo sve iste,i dva puta sam vidjela cure kako padaju u nesvjest.
Sve to stoji i sve to mi znamo...al nisam znala na koji način mi ovdje možemo išta promijeniti.

Nisam vidjela kad je bubekica stavila poziv...a da sam bliže,došla bi ja i na šetnju,filmić nisam mogla snimiti jer nisam sama u našoj priči.
Ali ako treba potpisati anketu tu sam,baš kao i vjerojatno svaka žena ovdje koja je bila na ijednom postupku bar.

Ovo u vezi anestezije,ako piše u zakonu i u postupniku hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju...dal postoji mogučnost da zatvore humanu reprod. na VV dok ne zadovolje uvijete za provođenje iste?
Mislim,ako se sastavi i preda anketa,i ako se traži ono na što imamo pravo,a oni prihvate ,kaj onda? 
Znam,nije ni riješenje šutjeti i trpjeti.
Ako se dobro sječam,netko je napisao tu i da se priča da bi humanu preselili na Merkur,baš zbog uvijeta.Možda se baš to i planira realizirati,samo mi neznamo.
Neznam ...

----------


## bubekica

*žužy* ne planira se, znamo  :Wink: 
a sto se tice kilometraze za potegnuti za doci na setnju, dolaze cure i od puno dalje... razumijem doduse da i to kosta, ali nije svaki dan.

----------


## žužy

*bubekica*,nije problem,ovo oko zidanja  :Storma s bičem: 
I znam da nije šetnja svaki dan,i da se dtm zna debelo u naprijed.Al nebi sad o opravdanjima,nije to tako lako..
*reny123* ,super je to kaj si napisala.I kapa dolje za sve učinjeno.
Jedino imaš krivi dojam o mom stavu,ispada da je zatucani i da moje razmišljanje koči napredak..a ja sam se samo pitala  kako nam pomoći a da nije jadikovanje po forumu.I da to mogu odavde,ne iz Zg.I da mi se duh kosi s avatarom,nebi ja nit pisala tud nit se trudila prkositi svima koji mi savjetuju raznorazna opuštanja..od okruženja u kojem živim,prek baba na placu i njihovih svečenika,pa do doktorice na hitnoj koja mi je savjetovala odustajanje od stimulacija i neka razmislim o posvojenju.Moj avatar govori točno ono što mislim.
*frka*,ma naravno da pisanje po forumu raznoraznih info može pomoći..kaj se tiče tih konkretnih informacija,ja nebi znala ama ništ ni kaj se tiče VV niti drugih ustanova.I druge,ne samo ja.Ko mi bude rekao di je Merkur,kud s autom,na kojem katu da stanem s liftom i činjenicu da je Alebić zgodan i crn  :Cool: .Al jedno su takva pisanja a drugo je ovo o čemu je načela Noemi.

----------


## Kadauna

ma zuzy, ne sluzi forum samo za to da pisemo da je Alebic crn i zgodan (pozdrav dottore  :Smile: ) ili da znas kamo staviti auto kad dodjes na Vuk. 

nego i tome da znate da nas lazu kad kazu da je dovoljno 3-5 jajnih stanica (nije, jer studije inozemne pokazuju brojku od 15 j.s. za najbolje rezultate), da postoji i anestezija u drugim klinikama i da se VV izvlaci od odgovornosti kad ju ne nude, samo treba zajednicki zapeti, da je javnobiljeznicko ovjeravanje samo tutkanje novaca u drzavni proracun i u dzep JB-a, ima toga ovdje jos, da nije istina nikakva da treba pauza od 6 mjeseci nakon stimulacije da se tijelo odmori i oporavi, ma ima toga stvarno jos. Nismo jednostavno vise pacijenti kakvi su bili prije 30 godina, servilni i neinformirani, sad je neinformiranost kako je jedna forumasica pisala - osobni odabir - prije je bila sila jer nije bilo odakle dobiti informacije. Alebic je obavezan tebi reci na folikulometriji - Zuzy, evo ovdje se razvija 6 folikula jednake velicine, ili 4 veca i dva na koja ne racunam, ili slicno. 

Ali kao sto sam napisala, stvari se mijenjaju ali polako i bez naseg pritiska ne bi bilo niti promjene. Zato jos jednom, glavu gore i trazite svoja prava i informacije, negodujte ako vam sto ne pase - nece vam se ama bas nista dogoditi.

----------


## Noemi

Kadauna,
nemoj ti nista tražiti za mene,ni anesteziju-ja sam svaku svoju punkciju dočekala u miru i proživjela u miru ,ti slobodno nastavi sa grakanjem i urlanjem i vrištanjem jer ti to odlicno ide.Nemoj ti mene petljati u svoje price jer ne znas sta sam sve prošla (iako vidim pokušala si istražiti sve o moje 4stanice) tako da kako sam i rekla ti nastavi po svom -nitko ti ne brani. Okani me se (i mojih stanica i mojih godina), nastavi svojim glasanjima na sto načina i dalje.
Rekla sam sto mislim,ali ti ne dopustas drugačije razmišljanje od svog. Steta.:/

----------


## Kadauna

Noemi, ne vidim gdje ne dopuštam tvoje mišljenje? Lijepo sam te pozvala da napišeš što te je zasmetalo...... Da li cure koje su gore na liječenju i negoduju a uđu k doktoru i šute ili ja sa svojim razmišljanjima?

----------


## Inesz

Noemi,

da Kaduna i druge žene nisu tražile ništa, da su šutjele i gledale samo sebe, tebi bi se  još oplođivale tri (3) jajne stanice, a zamrzavanje embrija bilo bi zabranjeno. 

Upitaj se kakve bi ti tada bile šanse za trudnoću!

----------


## Noemi

:Wink:

----------


## frka

Noemi, tužno je da iz svega što se napisalo ti jedino izvlačiš neku osobnu uvredu (iako ti je nitko nije uputio dok si ti s druge strane krenula u atak i prozvala ljude za blaćenje, pa čak i upotrijebila okretanje želuca u whole picture, a na koncu i Kadauni uputila lijepe epitete o graktanju i urlikanju - prekrasan nivo razgovora, nema što). i vjerovala ili ne, ima ovdje ljudi koji se ne pojavljuju toliko često s hopsanjima i vibranjima, ali prate što se dešava sa svim forumašicama da bi dobili bolji uvid u cjelokupno stanje MPO-a u RH pa dobro znaju protokole, broj dobivenih js i tko kroz što prolazi; tako da te nitko nije ekstra istraživao. i moram primijetiti da si ti ta koja ne dopušta drukčiji način razmišljanja. u protivnom ne bi ni krenula s napadom. ali mislim da je iz postova ionako sve jasno.

----------


## Ginger

Citam ovo i ne vjerujem  :Nope: 
Zalosti me i ljuti istovremeno

Drage moje, da ovakvi kao Kadauna nisu graktali i urlikali, imali bi mi jos uvijek ogranicenje 3 js i puuuuno toga jos, zalosno je sto toga niste svijesne

I stoji da nismo svi od akcije i ovo i ono, al onda napadati one koji rade za dobrobit svih, e to mi je dno dna!
Zato, draga moja Kadauna i ostale curke, grakcite!! 
Jer da nema vas, hrpa cura ne bi nikad ugledale onu lijepu brojcicu na papiru

----------


## NINA30

Cure drage,čitam i pratim vas stalno iako se rijetko javljam. Mislim da nema potrebe za međusobnim prebacivanjima sve smo u istoj kaši (barem ja tako mislim).. u svakom slučaju dobro je da netko glasno i jasno kaže i ukaže da sve nedostatke i propuste od šutnje i klimanja glavom nema pomaka naprijed......

Imali koja cura da kreće s pikanjem?

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam u srijedu gore, na konzultacijama, ak je netko raspolozen za kavu  :Smile:  Ne grizem  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

*žužy*, pitaš što mi možemo učiniti - moram priznati da Roda, preciznije, mi aktivistice nismo dovoljno transparentne sa svojim djelovanjem na polju MPO. 

Ima toliko stvari, a toliko malo slobodnog vremena za napraviti, često se radi na ho-ruk, često to radi samo jedna preopterećena osoba, i onda kad se posao odradi, izvještaj o tome naprosto padne u drugi plan...to valjda ide pod ruku s volonterizmom, ako je to neko opravdanje  :Smile: 

Primjerice, upravo je u tijeku 3. hrvatski kongres o reprodukcijskom zdravlju, kontracepciji i IVF-u na koji je pozvana Roda kao aktivni sudionik: naše dvije aktivistice-forumašice se upravo pripremaju za sutrašnju prezentaciju "Iskustva i očekivanja pacijenata od MPO".

Evo, dajem si u zadatak otvoriti temu na kojoj ćemo redovito izvještavati što trenutno radimo, od manjih stvari tipa, lupam, printanje letaka, dopis HZZO-u, preko gostovanja u medijima, sastanaka u Ministarstvu, do međunarodnih susreta pacijenata...pa makar s po jednom rečenicom, ali čisto da vidite što u biti Roda radi. Kad slika bude jasnija, možda bude više zainteresiranih da se pridruže, a i vidjet ćete koliko pokušavamo, i koliko možemo utjecati na promjene!

Ovim zaključujem raspravu o tome na ovoj temi, iako vidim da ste se već vratile na kolosijek  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

bubekice ja bi vrlo rado na kavicu  :Smile:  al ja u srijedu neću biti gore
već gotova sa pikanjem,danas mi 8dc, večeras štoperica u pon. punkcija
drago mi da nema više injekc.ludovala sam danima zbog hormona  :Smile: 
dal se zove na tel. drugi dan od punkc.da mi kažu kako se razvijaju embriji i kad je ET?

----------


## bubekica

Najcesce zoves dan nakon punkcije, ali to ovisi o broju dobivenih jajnih stanica. Sretno u ponedjeljak! Steta kaj smo se fulale.

----------


## NINA30

Ja sam u četvrtak gore,moram doći do 7,30.
Zaboravila sam ambulantni list u kartonu neznam hoće li mi sestre htjeti u pon.mailom ili faksom poslati ako zamolim,jutros sam zvala ali nisam uspijela dobiti nikog na telefon., neznam kako će mi moja dr.otvoriti bolovanje!?

----------


## bubekica

Nina, u kojoj si fazi postupka? Bolovanje se otvara na osnovu onog papira s punkcije, na kojem ti pise terapija pa i mirovanje...

----------


## NINA30

Danas mi je 3DC i počela sam s gonalima i menopurom, u četvrtak moram doći na pregled. Do sada sam koristila bolovanje čim sam kretala u postupak,nije bilo problema nikakvih...na poslu mi je blago rečeno užas i zbog toga želim otvoriti bolovanje sad od ponedj.tj.utorka ako ne uzela bi go pa onda od četvrtka na bolovanje.

----------


## bubekica

Kuzim  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Ej ova rasprava mi je bila jako zanimljiva...  :Smile:  
Ali moram vam ispricati jedno svoje iskustvo, o tome da doktori,sestre i tko god citaju forum. Naime lani sam na forumu napisala  kako mi je protekao postupak i mogu reci da nije bio u skladu sa nekim "pravilima". Da bi me netko prepoznao da sam to je i lijepo mi se dr obratio po tom pitanju na slijedecim konzultacijama i da vise ne pisem takve stvari po forumu. Ali naravno da cu pisati ukoliko bude necega sta mi ne odgovara ali sam se i naucila ne sutjeti pa se nadam da cu s dr odmah to rijesavati na licu mjesta. Eto samo to i naravno da skidam kapu nasima curama koje se bore za nas!!!

----------


## red pepper

Mene zanima da li vi na VV isto imate pravilo da se injekcije moraju davati popodne u 17h? Jer to mi je neko najgluplje moguće vrijeme u danu koje mi nikad nikako ne odgovara..pa me zanima kako je drugdje tj. da li je to baš bitno da je tako..

Vatra..s tvojom pričom me stalno straše kad se postavi pitanje da li doktori čitaju ili ne čitaju forum  :Smile:  jer ja sam isto sklona napisati sve što me žulja ovdje..i glupo mi je od doktora ako je zeznuo da traži od tebe da šutiš..a ne žale se kada ih pohvalimo, to im ne smeta i ne traže da prestanemo to pisati...

----------


## bubekica

Red, mi na Vv se pikamo ujutro jer prvu injekciju nam daju nakon pregleda 3dc, koji je ujutro...

----------


## red pepper

> Red, mi na Vv se pikamo ujutro jer prvu injekciju nam daju nakon pregleda 3dc, koji je ujutro...


Znači to je samo neka riječka izmišljotina očito..nemam pametnijeg posla nego razmišljati kamo sa injekcijama i gdje si ih dati..a ujutro bi bilo odlično..
Na VV je prvi pregled 3dc? Nama tek 6 dc..I to mi cijelo vrijeme zvoni u glavi kao prekasno..jer svašta se može izdogađati do 6dc..

----------


## Krtica

Baš kasno, 6dc. Klomifeni se piju od 3.dc i jako je bitno da se počnu piti na vrijeme.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam prekjucer bila na brdu. (3 dc) Krećem u FET, nakon što sam krajem 4tog mj obavila histerokopiju. Došla sam oko 10 sati. Nije bilo pretjerane gužve. Radila je samo doktorica. Lijepo smo si popričale, pogledala me ofc, krenula sam s Estrofemom 3x1 i to je to. Kontrola na 11dc, u subotu, 24.tog-radi dr Alebić. 
Zadovoljna obavljenim  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Vecina klinika krece sa stimulacijom prije pregleda, pregled 3dc prije kretanja u stimulaciju je prednost VV.

----------


## red pepper

da to mi je baš super da znam da se to negdje radi..pokušati ću ja pitati da li i ja mogu doći 3.dan..ipak se tada vidi najbolje i broj antralaca i ima li cista kakva koja može zeznuti postupak..i na temelju toga se može odgoditi postupak ako je potrebno..a 6dc je već kasno za sve to..

----------


## KLARA31

sutra mi je punkcija!!! baš sam lagano nervozna,triba li ponit još šta osim spavačice i papuča, i muža naravno  :Laughing:  dosad sam stalno sama dolazila
imam 3 folikula, slabo sam odreagirala

----------


## bubekica

Klara, ne trebas, osim nabrojanog, nista. Ja si radi udobnosti ponesem neke fora carapice, neke cure nose ogrtac ako moraju na wc (da ne secu cekaonom u spavacici). Sretno sutra!

----------


## Kadauna

istina je da je VV u tom pogledu stvarno odličan, ne kreću u stimulaciju ili čak evo čini se i FET prije tog uzv 3. dan ciklusa da evenutalno uoče cistu ili bilo što drugo zbog čega bi trebali stopirati postupak.  Da ne bude da samo govorim loše  :Cool:

----------


## Krtica

Klara sretnooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Noemi

Klara ,draga sretno sutra!! Da bude brzo i sto bezbolnije!! Za lijepe stanice i poslije tulum u labu!!

----------


## Noemi

Ja sam ti na taj 3.dc na pregled dosla na red tek oko pola 2,tako da sam prvu injekciju dobila tada,a onda su mi sestre rekle svaki dan da si dajem po sat unazad tako da dodjem opet do jutarnjeg termina do sljedećeg pregleda. Bilo je jos nekoliko cura sa istom situacijom taj dan zato sto je bila ogromna guzva (ali mislim da su to izuzeci)..

----------


## vatra86

Lajkam pregled na 3 dc!  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

red, ti ideš u dugi protokol, prema tome traži pregled koji dan prije 21dc (uhvati ga na prepad kad dođeš po lijekove)
pregled 3dc je programiran za kratke protokole

----------


## Argente

red, još nešto za tebe  :Smile: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/39868-r...-i-stimulacije

----------


## red pepper

Hvala!mozak ce mi na kraju doc ko lubenica od svih informacija koje citam zadnje vrijeme!

----------


## KLARA31

Hvala na potpori,lijepo je prošlo,nije strašno bolno,kako sam zamišljala, imam 3j.s. u srijedu et a vidit ćemo koliko će ih se oplodit

----------


## majalena

Evo jedno pitanjce u svezi uputnice.po novome moraju bíti D1 uputnice i naravno pisati IVF/ICSI a moj gin napisao ambulantno lječenje i rekla je sestra da je to dobro.šta imate vi napisano za 3.dc i za nadalje?

----------


## sladja01

Sutra sam na brdascu, 3.DC. Nalazi hormona bi me trebali cekati, radila sam ih prosli ciklus, papirologiju smo sredili, jedva cekam da vidim sta ce dr.reci  :Smile:  Samo pitanje, mozda glupo, ali...jel si vi nosite neku suknju kada idete na pregled ili ne s obzirom da se presvlaci prakticki uz stol?

----------


## bugaboo

Ja uvijek obucem neku tuniku kad idem na pregled jer sam tako komotnija u presetavanju do stola  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

Bitan je tip uputnice ne toliko sto pise na onoj crti...

----------


## NINA30

Bila sam 2dc na pregledu i rekli su mi da dođem 8cd to mi je sutra dali moram danas nazvati pa reći da ću doći ili oni to već znaju...,ostavila sam uputnicu D1

----------


## bubekica

Ne moras zvati nit se javljati sestrama kad dodjes, znaju oni da imas folikulometriju  :Wink:

----------


## NINA30

bubekice hvala na odgovoru 
 :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

Jučer bila na pregledu i došla na red iza 13h... bila je guuuuuuzva...ali svaka čast doktoru, ljubazan kao da sam prva na pregledu a ne zadnja  :Smile: 
...I nalazi hormona su mi dobri, čekam idući ciklus pa napokon na ivf/icsi... :Very Happy:

----------


## Krtica

Sladjo kad si vadila hormone? Prošli ciklus? Ja čekam mengu da se naručim. Nisam iz Zg pa me zanima u koje vrijem inače moraš doći na vađenje krvi? Hvalaaaaaaa

----------


## bubekica

*krtica* to dolazis i na pregled i na vadjenje hormona ili?

----------


## mirelis

Sutra inseminacija ,imal li jos Koga il sam sama... :Wink:

----------


## venera82

krtice kad sam ja vadila hormone bila sam tamo već u 7 sati, javila se sestri i ona me uputila u labaratorij. brzo ćeš biti gotova, što se tiče vađenja krvi, a onda čekaš reda za u doktora.

----------


## venera82

mirelis sretno sutra, da li ti je to prvi AIH?

----------


## sladja01

Prosli ciklus sa vadila i sada su me cekali nalazi. A mi smo dosli iz 7 i vec u 8 sam bila gotova, samo sam cekala pregled,ali taj put sam i na pregled dosla brzo,vec u 9.

----------


## mirelis

Drugi aih

Bila pred dva mjeseca I nista,sad cemo da vidimo..
Nekako slabo vjerujem U te inseminacije...

----------


## lora21

Drage cure, imam pitanje: nakon neuspješnog  postupka, kada se može ići u slijedeći na VV. Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## bubekica

*lora21* 3-6 mjeseci...

----------


## Krtica

Bubekica oboje.

----------


## Krtica

> Prosli ciklus sa vadila i sada su me cekali nalazi. A mi smo dosli iz 7 i vec u 8 sam bila gotova, samo sam cekala pregled,ali taj put sam i na pregled dosla brzo,vec u 9.


Uffff kad ću morati krenuti iz Osijeka da tamo budem u 7 ujutro. Koma!! Ajd možda mi kaže da mogu doći bar oko 9. 
Hvala na info!

----------


## bubekica

mislim da mozes bez problema doci i kasnije, reci ce ti sestra na tel...

----------


## Krtica

Curejel se moze subotom narucivati na vađenje hormona? Sutra, subota bi mi mogao biti 1.dc.

----------


## Ajvi

U subotu ti se neće javiti, pa ti ili samo dođi u ponedjeljak ili u ponedjeljak nazovi budući da se hormoni vade 3-5dc

----------


## mirelis

Juucer inseminacija
.sad neizvjesnost dva tjedna...

----------


## Krtica

> *krtica* to dolazis i na pregled i na vadjenje hormona ili?


Prije 18dana sam bila na prvom pregledu. Sad mi nije jasno šta će me opet pregledati kad idem samo vaditi krv.

----------


## bubekica

Pa mozda te i nece pregledati, ali ces ici kod doktora. Uputnicu predas sestrama kod doktora.

----------


## NINA30

Danas obavila zadnju folikom.,večeras u 21 brevactide i u petak punkcija.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam u petak na transferu  :Smile:

----------


## cerepaha

Cure, imam pitanje vezano uz briseve. Polako prikupljamo dokumentaciju za IVF na VV na jesen. Ostarit će mi nalazi briseva, pa sam išla napraviti nove. HPV još nije gotov, ali od ovih koje imam su nalazi za aerobe, klamidiju, ureaplazmu i mikoplazmu, a nemam za anaerobe. Čini mi se da mi sestra na uputnici nije ni napisala pretragu za anaerobne bakterije. Hoće mi to na VV ipak tražiti? Ovi prošlogodišnji su mi od 7. mj., taman će isteći na jesen.

----------


## Anci272

Strašna sretno!!!  :Smile: 
Evo, konačno sam i ja krenula u novi postupak. Od danas sam na Clomiphen tabletama.
Da li netko zna da li se Natrii tetraboratis vaginalete koriste za svaki postupak? Prošli postupak sam ih koristila, a sad mi nisu rekli da ih trebam koristiti.

----------


## bubekica

*anci272* ja sam dosad samo jednom (zadnji put) koristila na tetraboratis vag  :Wink:  ne brini, vv je ionako jedina klinika koja to daje, ponekad.

----------


## Anci272

Hvala ti bubekica na brzom odgovoru!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna sretno!!! 
> Evo, konačno sam i ja krenula u novi postupak. Od danas sam na Clomiphen tabletama.


Hvala Anci272!! Sretno ti!
Za Natrii tetraboratis ti je bubekica rekla!

----------


## FAnaS

Pozdrav svima, ako se smijem uključiti, ostavila bih samo kratak komentar vezano za MPO na VV, unatoč NE radu nedjeljom, o čemu se prethodno dosta pisalo i raspravljalo, ja bih svejedno svakome preporučila liječenje na VV, jer koliko čitam na drugim državnim klinikama čeka se i nekoliko mjeseci što na konzultacije, što na nekakav red na lijekove itd. Toga na VV nema, u postupak se ulazi prilično brzo. Iz našeg iskustva, prvi pregled obavljen u 06/13, u postupku bili već početkom 09/13. Da nije bilo ljetne stanke, to bi bilo već nakon 1,5 mj. Naravno, ovisi puno i o dijagnozama, ali evo kod nas je muška neplodnost u pitanju, ja sam OK (valjda) tako da je išlo sve prilično brzo. Za doktore i sestre i drugo osoblje imam samo riječi hvale. Ali tu nedjelju treba riješiti, ako žele povećati uspješnost postupaka. Nepostojanje anestezije smatram manjim problemom.

----------


## Bananka

Anci272, koliko sam skužila tetraboratis daju samo u stimuliranim postupcima.

----------


## serenity1

cure ako koja zna,dal je u subotu gore doktor il doktorica?trebali smo krenuti ovaj ciklus u prvi ivf,menga mi kasni dva dana.zadnji put mi treci dan padao na subotu,al je sestra rekla da dodem u petak posto sam pacijent od doktorice jer u subotu radi doktor.dal ce me primit ako (ako recimo sutra dobijem m) u subotu samo dodem gore??

----------


## bubekica

primit ce te, bez brige budi. sutra u koje god doba da dobijes, samo se pojavi gore u subotu. ako dobis prijepodne onda ih nazovi 13-15h.

----------


## serenity1

bubekica fala na odgovoru.samo da jos vjestica dode i to je to  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Da li netko mozda zna do kada se na VV najkasnije moze doci izvaditi krv za ß? Neda mi se iskreno cekati cijelo dopodne.

----------


## kika222

Bananka mislim da do 10 sati možeš doć.. 
Serenity i meni m kasni, valjda opet cista :Sad:  čim se udostoji doć idem i ja na brdo :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bananka

kika222, hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## FAnaS

Samo info kome treba, prošlu subotu 31.je bio dežuran doktor, pretpostavljam da bi prema tome ovu subotu trebala biti dežurna doktorica.

----------


## mala_aria

Imam nekoliko pitanja za sve vas koje ste trenutno u postupcima FET-a. Naime mi smo 2008 iz IVF postupka na VV dobili sina i imamo zamrznutih embrija te smo odlucili otici po njih. Molim Vas koja je procedura kod FET-a takoder koji nam nalazi trebaju i jos nesto vaznije kada doktori idu na godisnji jer bi meni menzis trebao doci krajem lipnja i tada bi mogli u postupak, bile su blastociste.

Znam da je puno pitanja, ali zahvaljujem se unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## FAnaS

Postupak je jednostavan, 3.dc prvi pregled, zatim kontrolni pregled cca 10.dc i dogovor o terminu transfera i sam transfer. S obzirom da je prošlo dosta vremena, trebat će nalazi pape, briseva te markera. Prije prvog pregleda svakako napraviti papu i briseve, ostalo će reći dr.točno. Sretno!

----------


## FAnaS

Godišnji počinju krajem srpnja, mislim da stignete jedan postupak ako budete imali potrebne nalaze..

----------


## mala_aria

Hvala na odgovorima. Papu imam od prije dva mjeseca a briseve sam vadila prije tri dana. Znači još mi fale markeri. Nadam se da stignem u postupak naravno ako svi nalazi budu u redu. Svakako ću u ponedjeljak zvati doktora jer sam bila Lucingerov pacijent a on više ne radi na VV. Drago mi je da rade do kraja srpnja jer onda možda i stignem u postupak.

----------


## sladja01

Samo da javim da sam ovaj mj. trebala u postupak i nazalost nista od toga jer me napala ni manje ni više nego eserihija koli...tako da se sada liječim, a ako to ne uspijem riješiti i ako oni na VV odu na Go u 7mj kad cu trebati dobiti ...onda prije jeseni ništa  :Sad: 
Svima u postupcima sretnoooooooo!

----------


## serenity1

evo i mene sutra gore :Very Happy:

----------


## serenity1

bila ja danas gore,al nazalost nista od postupka ovaj mjesec. pojavila se cista na lijevom jajniku,pa sam lijepo otpremljena kuci,dobila duphastone i ako bude sve ok sljedeci mjesec konacno na prvi ivf

----------


## Anci272

Danas trebam dobiti Brevactid štopericu u 21h. Sestra je rekla da si ju ne dajem sama već da odem ili na hitnu kod sebe ili da dodjem na VV na 1kat na hitnu. Na početnoj stranici foruma piše da se na VV-u štoperica daje na 3katu. Jesam ja nešto krivo skužila sestru ili se to promjenilo?

----------


## kika222

Ja se svaki put sama pikam, nikad nije bilo problema...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## riba76

> Danas trebam dobiti Brevactid štopericu u 21h. Sestra je rekla da si ju ne dajem sama već da odem ili na hitnu kod sebe ili da dodjem na VV na 1kat na hitnu. Na početnoj stranici foruma piše da se na VV-u štoperica daje na 3katu. Jesam ja nešto krivo skužila sestru ili se to promjenilo?


Anci, ideš na 1.kat

----------


## Anci272

I ja sam se hjela sama, ali sestra je rekla da neću moći jer ide u debelo meso.  :Confused:

----------


## Anci272

> Anci, ideš na 1.kat


Riba76, puno hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Mala28

ja krenula ponovno na aih  :Wink: 
doktor je na godisnjem pa dali tko zna do kada?

----------


## zdravka82

Evo samo da vam javim, danas imala FET jedne blasticiste.. Mala28 sretno!!

----------


## mimadz

> ja krenula ponovno na aih 
> doktor je na godisnjem pa dali tko zna do kada?


mislim da naredna dva tjedna, ovaj i drugi.... trebala bi vaditi betu 27.06. i rekao mi da rezultat javim doktorici "jer njega nema"...

----------


## Mala28

zdravka  :Very Happy:  kada je beta?
mimadz hvala na info, sad znam da cu sve obavuti kod dr i da nema potrebe dolaziti na fm u 7:30 nego u 8

----------


## zdravka82

Beta je 30.06.. Javljaj kako napreduju fm!

----------


## cerepaha

> mislim da naredna dva tjedna, ovaj i drugi.... trebala bi vaditi betu 27.06. i rekao mi da rezultat javim doktorici "jer njega nema"...


Potvrđujem. Jučer sam zvala dogovoriti se za konzultacije, pa mi je sestra rekla da zovem idući ciklus, jer doktora neće biti sljedeća dva tjedna.

----------


## antony34

Cure ja sam isto jucer zvala i sestra mi je rekla neka samo dodem nije mi rekla da je dok na godisnjem. Zar cu sad ici doktorici?

----------


## tina_julija

Da, kad nema jednog drugi mijenja... Sretno!

----------


## antony34

A daj mi reci dal moram isto doci do 7 30? Ili se ide kasnije?

----------


## tina_julija

Ides na dogovor za postupak ili? Gle, ona inace dolazi oko 8, prvo idu fm, pa sala itd.. Ak ti je rekla u pola 8 da dodjes nece te nitko kudit ak dodjes malo kasnije...

----------


## mala_aria

Imam jos pitanja za vas cure, osim medicinskih nalaza, sto je jos potrebno donijeti sa sobom na VV (vjencani list, potpisuju li se kakvi formulari?)....

I ako netko zna od kada im pocinju godisnji odmori i kada se vracaju na posao, ili se doktor i doktorica kombiniraju i klinika radi cijelo ljeto? Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima. Cure ni same ne znate koliko mi znaci vasa pomoc.

----------


## sladja01

*mala_aria* Ako dolazite na konzultacije, sve vam detaljno objasne...ali osim medicinskog dijela ( brisevi, krvna grupa, markeri...) za sam postupak je potreban vjenčani list ne stariji od 6 mj, kopije osobne i od njih se dobije obrazac za pristanak na postupak koji se ovjerava kod javnog bilježnika...
A koliko sam ja nedavno skužila doktora čini mi se da su na go otprilike druga polovica 7.mj. i prva polovica 8.mj...bar mi je tako rekao u razgovoru za moj postupak... ali ako netko zna točniju informaciju, neka me ispravi  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Evo ja danas bila gore. Sad je dok na go jos sljedeci tjedan, a koliko sam upoznata nema ih od sredine osmog do tamo 6 9 tak je bar meni dok rekao u slucaju ako postupak ne uspije.

----------


## orhideja.

> Ides na dogovor za postupak ili? Gle, ona inace dolazi oko 8, prvo idu fm, pa sala itd.. Ak ti je rekla u pola 8 da dodjes nece te nitko kudit ak dodjes malo kasnije...


koliko sam ja shvatila-doktorica kad je sama (kad nema doktora) počinje radit već u 7h
tako je bilo već 2 puta kad sam bila, i divim joj se, jer do sale obavi preko 20,30 žena

----------


## tina_julija

Sta jest, jest, kako proziva slijedecu tako proziva i onu iza da se pripremi... Jucer je stigla nesto sitno prije 8, mozda je danas drugacije bilo...

----------


## Mala28

danas je dr. počela raditi u pola 8, ja sam došla u 8 i bila gotova u 8:20

a u subotu mi rečeno doći u pola 8
kaže dr. da bi inseminacija mogla biti u ponedjeljak
ništa mi nije rekla koliko ima folikula i koliko su veliki, pa budem pitala u subotu

jedino što mi je čudno što mi ništa ne piše po listi  :Unsure:

----------


## antony34

Nista ti ne pise na listi zato jer ona ima sve u kompu. Nisi rekla dal uzimas kakvu terapiju. Meni isto nista ne pise na listu.

----------


## Mala28

aha, sad mi je jasnije
pijem Euthyrox ali valjda joj to piše u kompu

----------


## Mala28

danas su mi sestre rekle da nejdu na kolektivni godisnji nego svako po 2 tj

----------


## mala_aria

Jel to znači da VV radi cijelo ljeto? Onda pacijente od dr. A. uzima doktorica ili? Hvala na informacijama. Nadam se da je ovako.

----------


## antony34

Mala 28 daj mi reci dal ce u srijedu raditi jer kolko sam ja racunala taj dan bi mi mogla bit punkcija. Da doktorica uzima pacjentice od doktora. Meni osobno je dok bolji. Ona nista previse ne govori.

----------


## Anci272

Meni je doktorica bas ok. Ne bi ju mijenjala za doktora iako mi je i dok ok. I što mi je super kod doktorice uvijek ju čuješ kad te prozove, doktor bi trebao ugraditi zvučnik u hodnik.  :Smile:  
Bila sam u 2 postupka do sada i nijedno od njih dvoje mi nije davalo previše informacija na folikumetrijama. A ja namjerno nisam htjela pitati jer mi je nekako lakše kad ne znam.

----------


## Mala28

#13mala_aria 





#1390mala_aria  tako sam ja danas sestre razumjela

cure u cekaonici su mi rekle da cijeli sljedeci tjedan nema doktora
meni osobno doktorica nije sjela makar je dobro kako proziva..ali nista ne govori, sutra primam stopericu a u utorak aih
i pitala sam ju danas koliko imam folikula i kao da ju je to zasmetalo sto uopce pitam
i nista na listu ne pise, a kod dr makar ne prica napise na listu pa bar saznam kad se idem upisati za postupak

sad imam jedan folikul a prosli put sam imala 2..nekako mi se taj jedan na 2 klomica dnevno cini malo 
 :Unsure:

----------


## Mala28

mala_aria  tako sam ja danas sestre razumjela

cure u cekaonici su mi rekle da cijeli sljedeci tjedan nema doktora
meni osobno doktorica nije sjela makar je dobro kako proziva..ali nista ne govori, sutra primam stopericu a u utorak aih
i pitala sam ju danas koliko imam folikula i kao da ju je to zasmetalo sto uopce pitam
i nista na listu ne pise, a kod dr makar ne prica napise na listu pa bar saznam kad se idem upisati za postupak

sad imam jedan folikul a prosli put sam imala 2..nekako mi se taj jedan na 2 klomica dnevno cini malo 
 :Unsure:

----------


## antony34

Mala ja sam danas bila gore. Doktorica opet nije nista rekla al mi je sestra rekla da imam 2 folikula a ja sam pila 3 klomica na dan. Tak da mislim da je i ovo tvoje dobro. Daj mi reci dal ti je peti dan ukinula klomifena?

----------


## nova21

doktor je sad na god i onda radi cjelo ljeto ili?

----------


## orhideja.

znam samo da se doktorica vraća 18.8. za doktora neznam...

----------


## jo1974

takva je praksa već unazad tri godine svi se izmjenjuju i postupci se ne stopiraju ko prije za vrijeme ljetne stanke sad se samo postupci nerade od božića do sv.tri kralja,ja sam prošle godine sredinom 7 mjeseca sve normalno teče sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

ma nema sanse da radi cijelo ljeto, ovo sad koristi stari godisnji.
*jo1974* nisi u pravu, zadnje 2 godine u kolovozu nije bilo postupaka, cca 3 tjedna gore nije bilo nikoga.

----------


## Šiškica

doktor se vraća u ponedjeljak!!
danas solidna gužva, mislim 6 punkcija i 6 ET-a

----------


## bubekica

si ti krenula?

----------


## antony34

Cure ove godine nemaju kolektivni u 8 mj. Radit ce skroz cjelo ljeto.

----------


## bubekica

odlicno, ali proslih godina nije bilo tako  :Wink: 
i to sto nemaju kolektivni ne znaci da ce doktor biti cijelo ljeto gore.

----------


## mala_aria

Danas sam zvala sestre i rekle su da od 04.08 do 21.08. nema nikoga na klinici, tako da u tom periodu ne rade. Dr. A. je sad na starom godišnjem. Vraća se 30.06. i radi do 04.08. onda opet ide na godišnji. S obzirom na cikluse i očekivane menstruacije vjerojatno FET tek u 9 mjesecu. Zvati ću dr. A. u ponedjeljak da dogovorim detalje. Cure hvala vam na informacijama.

----------


## sami_os

Evo da s vama konačno podijelim iskustvo da se čuda događaju  :Smile: ) U 5. mj išli smo na 4.IVF i iskreno već sam razmišljala da mi bude i zadnji. Klomifenski, vraćena 2 četverostanična embrija i trenutno nosim blizance  :Smile:  Ne usudim se jos ni veseliti niti razmisljam previse unaprijed..još sam u šoku  :Smile:  Idemo dan po dan i to je to  :Smile:  Puno srece svima, mislim na vas  :fige:

----------


## saan

Sami :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## FAnaS

Sami kako lijepo.. Sretno dalje!!

----------


## MAJA14

Drage moje nakon 12.god.borbe i bezbroj pokusaja uspjeli smo kod dr.Alebica beta rasla dva puta i vec obavila prvi uzv u Osijeku i dr.vidi gest.vrecicu i opet uzv za dva tjedna...imam pitanje kakva je sad praksa kod njih tj.neko kaze da moram ici kod Alebica na uzv e sad meni se bas ne drnda busom do zag.i nazad pa me zanima da li moram ici odmah gore kod njih ili mogu tamo za recimo mesec dana...lijep pozdrav i hvala na odgovoru i svima sretno

----------


## Inesz

Maja14,

jesi javila rezulatat postupka na VV? Ako jesi, javi im i rezultat sa sljedećeg ultrazvuka i to je to. Na VV ne vode trudnoće, posve mirno moržeš nastaviti voditi trudnoću kod svog ginekologa.

----------


## MAJA14

Hvala...nazvati cu doktora u ponedjeljak i javit i rezultat s uzv...znaci ne moram se uopce pojavit gore na uzv nakon uspjelog postupka ili...jer nesto su sestre rekle da moram doci da me oni uvedu u statistiku kao uspjeh...kontam da moram otici i pojavit se tamo ali jos je rana trudnoca i svega se bojim a i truckanje 600-tinjak km mislim da nije bas preporucljivo

----------


## antony34

Evo da se javim u subotu ce punkcija.

----------


## antony34

Pozdrav cure. Jel ima koja cekalica ili sam sama?

----------


## mimadz

> Pozdrav cure. Jel ima koja cekalica ili sam sama?


ej..bokić! :Smile:  ja čekalica ali čekam rujan pa na FET... mislim da će u 7mj. gore biti dosta mirno, i većina cura biti odgođeno za rujan, ovisno o ciklusu.. bliži se polako ljetna stanka (ako se dobro sjećam od 4.08. do 22./29.08.)! nažalost...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Argente

antony34, odbrojavanje i čekanje imaju svoje vlastite teme - http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84607-Odbrojavanje-2-2014 i http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-Nakon-transfera-II
Na temama klinika nije dozvoljeno ćaskanje.

----------


## orhideja.

> ej..bokić! ja čekalica ali čekam rujan pa na FET... mislim da će u 7mj. gore biti dosta mirno, i većina cura biti odgođeno za rujan, ovisno o ciklusu.. bliži se polako ljetna stanka (ako se dobro sjećam od 4.08. do 22./29.08.)! nažalost...


Doktorica mi je rekla da se vraća 18.8. Jedino ako nije došlo do kakvih promjena.

----------


## KLARA31

Meni je dr.A. odmah rekao da obavim uzv ovdje u St,netrebam dolaziti gore,samo mu se još javim nakon uzv i to je to

MAJA14 sretno i čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Ja danima zovem dr.A. uopće neznam koja je najbolja ura za zvat, nejavlja se niti u 14h...

----------


## žužy

*KLARA31*,do pon. je bio na go možda se zato nije javio.....neznam,probaj biti uporna i zvati ga nakon 13h.
Meni se uvijek javi oko 2.

----------


## FAnaS

I ja sam pokušavala danima dobiti doktoricu, ali bezuspješno.
Sestre su mi dale sljedeću informaciju: doktorica je ovaj tjedan na kongresu, a na godišnjem je od 21.7.-17.8. Počinje raditi 18.8.
Prošli tjedan nije bilo doktora, pa
pretpostavljam da je doktore teže ili nemoguće dobiti kad rade duplu ambulantu.

----------


## antony34

Klara31 najbolje da zoves oko 10 30 onda ces ga dobiti jer dode iz sale i u to vrjeme ne prima pacjentice i ja ga moram u to vrijeme zvati da javim betu.

----------


## Strašna

Iza 1 je idealno zvat....Ujutro su FM, pa sala...ovisno kako koji dan se koliko zadrze--a onda ostali pregledi...obicno do 13:00 sve riješe...

----------


## NINA30

Bok, sutra mi je 3DC dolazi na pregled i dogovor za postupak IVF s obzirom da mi je sestra rekla da dođem oko 9 jel to ok ili je kasno,..navodno s terapijom ako počnu mora biti do 10sati!!

----------


## žužy

*NINA*,ne brini,dođi iza 9 i dr će te primiti kada završi sa salom.
Ja sam došla na red i primila prvu terapiju oko 13h,a još su tri žene bile iza mene.
Na dalje si dajem svaki dan sat ranije da dođem do nekih 8,9h do subote kad imam sljedeči uzv.

----------


## cerepaha

Danas sam se čula s dr. Alebićem. Neće ga biti od 4. do 25.08.

----------


## KLARA31

Danima zovem dr.A nekad i 10x dnevno i nikako ga dobit. 
Ima li on mejl?
Moj drugi uzv prosao super,bebica 3cm,mase rukicama  :Smile:  hematom u tragovima a ciste se smanjile

----------


## cerepaha

Klara31, bas mi je lijepo pročitati da bebica maše rukicama. Uživaj u trudnoći!
A za dr. A - ne znam za mail. Ali ja sam se prekjučer čula s njim dvaput između 14 i 15h i to prvi put sam ga uspjela dobiti iz prve. Pretpostavljam da mu je gužva kroz jutro.

----------


## innu

Cure i dečki malo vam upadam na temu, ali zanimala bi me jedna info od  vas koje/i ste u tijeku, kako stoje stvari poslije punkcije kod vas, da  li možete nazvati kliniku drugi-treći dan, ili baš morate čekati do  samog dana transfera da znate kakvo je stanje sa vašim embrijima?
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru, i sretno svima u postupcima!!!

----------


## sensa.77

pozdrav cure, jel ima koja da je na punkciji sutra?

----------


## KLARA31

kažu ti drugi dan da dođeš u kliniku na et ili dogovor oko et,tako da netribaš ni zvat izdržiš 48h

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam 2 od 3 puta zvala, nisam zvala kad je punkcija bila u subotu jer nedjeljom ne rade.

----------


## antony34

Evo cure ja opet u postupak u 9mj. To ce vjerojatno biti zadnji.

----------


## žužy

*antony34*,koji ti to bude postupak po redu? Grlim..

----------


## antony34

U 9mj 5 prirodno budemo isli. Jer sam stimulirani ostavila za zadnje al je rekao mpo da cu vjerojatno morati na donaciju js a mislim da za to sad nebi isla. Rekla sam danas m da ako ne uspije necu se vise muciti jer mi je pretesko svako razocaranje sve je gore.

----------


## riba76

antony34 - draga, kako te razumijem....
nemam riječi utjehe.
baš sam jučer razmišljala - život ide dalje, ali mislim da će jednostavno ta "rupa" zauvijek ostati.
nekako se naučimo s takvim stvarima nositi. svatko na svoj način.
drž se

----------


## antony34

Cure imam jedno pitanje nadam se da ce mi neko znati odgovoriti. Koliko kosta na vv postupak al da se ide prirodno? Lijepo bi molila ako ko zna da mi odgovori. Hvala vam

----------


## Inesz

antony34

mislim da ti nitko neće znati odgovoriti.

najbolje bi bilo da se pismenim upitom obratiš Ravnatelju Kliničke bolnice Merkur.

----------


## lora21

Pozdrav svima koji prate ovaj forum, a evo imam i pitanje: zna li koja od vas do kojeg datuma sada u 7. mjesecu se moglo doći 3 dc da bi krenuli u postupak na VV. Znam da idu na kolektivni godišnji 8- mi mjesec. Hvala!

----------


## žužy

Mislim da se više nemre,frendicu su naručili u rujnu.

----------


## orhideja.

> Pozdrav svima koji prate ovaj forum, a evo imam i pitanje: zna li koja od vas do kojeg datuma sada u 7. mjesecu se moglo doći 3 dc da bi krenuli u postupak na VV. Znam da idu na kolektivni godišnji 8- mi mjesec. Hvala!


Još prošli tjedan nisu uzimali u postupke (doktorica), za doktora neznam... Počinju radit 18.8. (ako taj dan spada 3dc-dolazi se bez naručivanja)

----------


## onalie

Potvrđujem , jutros zvala, i niš prije rujna što se tiče postupaka  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

18.8. pocinje raditi doktorica, doktor tek 25.8.
Sretno svim curkama koje su sada pred GO u postupku, mi druge cemo raspati noktice do rujna.

----------


## Prozerpina

Istina. Ja sam krenula valjda zadnji tren, na 2. dan ciklusa,11.07. I to nakon što sam se čula s doktorom, sestre me inače ne bi primile. 
Ovaj put smo krenuli s Puregonom i ja opet izreagirala burno, tako da će u pon biti punkcija a onda FET na jesen. Neće biti transfera sad ovaj ciklus. Osjećam se k'o napuhnuta lopta...

----------


## antony34

Cure ja sam se cula sa doktorm u srijedu i rekao mi u 10 mj doc jer im je 9 prepun.

----------


## lora21

I ja sam jučer zvala sestre, mislim pa čisto da se javim jer sutra dolazim ( danas mi je 3 dc ) jer tako mi je i dr. rekao da dođem u 7 mj., i razočarala se. Znam da se pisalo da idu na G.O. u 8. mj, ali ipak me ohladilo. I sad se mislim, nije li logično da se dođe kod dr. 3 dc a da se ne zove sestre, jer budemo li mi zvale, a sad već kazu da im je gužva u 9. mj., onda neću stići ni do Božića.

----------


## bubekica

Cure, ako imate od ranije dogovoren postupak za taj mjesec imate prednost. Ako se tek dogovarate za postupak, moguce je da vas pomaknu ako im je odredjeni mjesec velika guzva. 
Vjerojatno se desilo da su sve cure koje su trebale sad krenuti zapisali za rujan pa oni koji zovu za rujan moraju cekati listopad.
Cisto usporedbe radi, ja sam postupak u rujnu dogovorila vec u travnju.

----------


## lora21

OK ali zašto ih zvati ako nakon neuspješnog postupka dr. kaže kada da se dođe ( bila u postupku u petom i kaže dođi u sedmom ) ja zovem pa izvisim

----------


## bubekica

Zato da dr zna kad tocno dolazis.

Nazalost, ovaj put nisi imala srece. Ja ako skuzim da bi me mogli zeznuti GO dodjem mjesec prije.

----------


## lora21

Onda je bolje zvati doktora i njemu se javiti da dolaziš na 3 dc, a ne seste da me otpile.

----------


## bubekica

Pravila su takva kakva jesu,  puno toga na VV bi bilo bolje organizirati na neki drugi nacin... Budemo se druzile na jesen  :Wink:

----------


## serenity1

cure koje ste pile estrofem molim pomoc
na receptu mi pise 3x1,u apoteci mi nisu nikaj rekli,a ja smotana zaboravila pitat doktora
pa me sad zanima dal je to ok znaci svakih 8 sati piti?(u onim uputama o lijeku pise jedan na dan)

----------


## antony34

Serenity1 da pijes svakih osam sati jednu. Sretno.

----------


## serenity1

hvala antony34. :Wink:

----------


## KLARA31

Vidi se da je go u điru,tiho je...
Sve vas pozdravljam  :Smile: 
Mi napredujemo polako sa stalnim trzavicama-krvarenjima,sad vise ni hematom nije uzrok...

----------


## antony34

Klara31 da poceli su godisnji ali ne za sve. Meni je soc gin nasao miom koji prolazi kroz sluznicu maternice i sad me poslo u merkur na dogovor za op.

----------


## antonija15

ja opet u 10. mj.prvi ifv mi nije uspio.sretno

----------


## antonija15

12.07.sam imala transfer,28.07. betanegativna,doktror rekao da dođem u 10 mj.sad me zanima pošto od šoka nisam ništa pitala da li preglede moram obaviti prije desetog mj jer sam dobila uputnicu za postupak i za preglede ili će mi to sve obaviti kad dođem

----------


## bubekica

O kojim pregledima je rijec?

----------


## žužy

*antonija15* ,onda smo skupa bile na transferu,žao mi je što ni tebi nije uspjelo  :Sad: 
Ni ja ne kužim o kakvim se pregledima radi...ako imaš smrzliće,u 10.mj. prvi dan ciklusa nazoveš sestre i naruče te treči dan ciklusa na pregled.
I za to moraš imati uputnicu za MPO postupak/FET.
Ako samo moraš doči na razgovor i dogovor za dalje,onda te prvi dan naruče vjerojatno za 8. dan ciklusa..i treba ti uputnica za - pregled. 
Da li će te zbilja pregledati neznam,ali s tom up moraš doći.

----------


## antony34

Zuzy ja necu u postupak ja cu na operaciju u 9 ili 10 mj. Jer mi je miom narasto i presao na sluznicu maternice pa u ic da ga izvade. Na kojem krevetu si bila dok si isla na tr?

----------


## žužy

*antony34* ,odgovarala sam *antoniji15* ..ona je bila 12.7. na ET-u.  :Kiss:

----------


## antonija15

> *antonija15* ,onda smo skupa bile na transferu,žao mi je što ni tebi nije uspjelo 
> Ni ja ne kužim o kakvim se pregledima radi...ako imaš smrzliće,u 10.mj. prvi dan ciklusa nazoveš sestre i naruče te treči dan ciklusa na pregled.
> I za to moraš imati uputnicu za MPO postupak/FET.
> Ako samo moraš doči na razgovor i dogovor za dalje,onda te prvi dan naruče vjerojatno za 8. dan ciklusa..i treba ti uputnica za - pregled. 
> Da li će te zbilja pregledati neznam,ali s tom up moraš doći.


ma nemam smrzlića,piše doći u 10 mj sa uputnicama d1 i d3,zna li netko za što su te uputnice

----------


## antonija15

znači ni kod tebe ništa,ja sam bila optimistična na početku,imala 5 jajnih stanica,ali samo se jedna oplodila i postala četverostanična,druge propale.oko 13. dana nakon transfera  
počeo mi neki tamni iscjedak ići,mislila možda je implatacija ali ipak samo veliko razočaranje.drugi put će valjda biti bolje,nadam se i više embrija

----------


## Kadauna

evo čitam na www.forum.hr da dr. Alebić odlazi s Vuk Vrhovca.... e sad, ne izgleda mi ovo baš kao naklapanje bezveze jer cura piše i da vlaisavljević dolazi u Betuplus što je definitivno točno.... 
http://www.forum.hr/showpost.php?p=5...&postcount=297




> Na VV je bio super Dr.Lučinger i naravno otišao privatno, ostao Dr. Alebić kao mladi doktor.
> Sada je i on naučio posao i prema nekim saznanjima i on odlazi u privatnike i to na kliniku kod Podobnika.


Jeste li vi čule za kakve promjene na Vuku?

----------


## žužy

*antonija15*,D je šifra uputnica za postupak. To ti je pisalo sad dok ste bili na IVF-u...zbilja neznam zašto ti to mora pisati na up,možda da zvr sestre gore i pitaš. Da ti piše A,onda bi bilo za pregled samo. A za postupak "več" u listopadu mislim da je rano,bar je meni dr tako rekao..neka prođe 5 mj.
A žao mi je zbilja što nije uspjelo..neka bude više sreće u drugom postupku.

----------


## Prozerpina

> evo čitam na www.forum.hr da dr. Alebić odlazi s Vuk Vrhovca.... e sad, ne izgleda mi ovo baš kao naklapanje bezveze jer cura piše i da vlaisavljević dolazi u Betuplus što je definitivno točno.... 
> http://www.forum.hr/showpost.php?p=5...&postcount=297
> 
> 
> Jeste li vi čule za kakve promjene na Vuku?


Ovo mi se uopće ne sviđa. Vjerovat ću da su to samo naklapanja, ali ako se to i dogodi, tko ostaje na Vuku? Samo doktorica, a obzirom na broj pacijentica sigurna sam da će se uvesti liste čekanja ili neka druga restrikcija naravno nauštrb nas.

----------


## žužy

Zaposlili bi drugog doktora..kao što su zaposlili dr Alebića nakon Lučingerovog odlaska.

----------


## Argente

Šta nije Ale tada već bio tamo?

----------


## bubekica

Je, umjesto lucija je zaposlena doktorica.
A za ove vijesti, nemam sto pametno reci osim sto ce to ako se obistini biti veliki gubitak za kliniku.

----------


## Kadauna

kao što je bube napisala, svaki odlazak glavnog liječnika na neko vrijeme prodrma i razdrma taj MPO centar, kad je Lučinger otišao 2010 još pritom je i odvukao jedinog i glavnog biologa s Vuka, rezultati su u prvom trenutku potpuno pali jer nije imao tko pošteno raditi (zbog odlaska jedinog biologa tad). 

Ako Alebić stvarno odlazi, otići će s njim dobar dio pacijentica koje su se liječile na Vuku isključivo zbog njega. Još ako Alebić eventualno odvede kojeg biologa (ovo samo nagađam.....), svakako će se takva projmena primjetiti. 

Nažalost nije tek tako zaposliti drugog liječnika, na Vuk je došla dr. Jukić 2010. godine koja MPO ranije i nije radila i imala je naravno puno početničkih grešaka. Tko je mlad i kome se da čekati strpljivo, vjerujem da mu je svejedno što će ga zapasti netko tko se uči na njemu kao što se dr. Jukić u početku učila. Ja za to ne bih imala vremena, volje niti živaca.

----------


## žužy

> Šta nije Ale tada već bio tamo?


Moja greška.. htjedoh reči,da će vjerojatno nekoga zaposliti..da neče valjda raditi sama doktorica.
Ali da,dobro kaže kadauna..  :Undecided:

----------


## antonija15

ja sam inaće kod doktorice a budući da je ona bila na go doktor mi je pogledao nalaz bete i rekao da se javim u 10 mj,sestre su mi rekle da se javim prvi dan ciklusa i kad dođem da će mi dati onu izjavu što se mora ovjeriti,stvarno neznam

----------


## žužy

*antonija15* ,a onda izgleda idete u novi postupak u listopadu.
Baš malo čudno to sve skupa dogovoreno,kad ti pojma nemaš..svakak držim fige da vam uspije!

----------


## luna2

Pozdrav svima mene zanima kad se vraca dokor Alebic,i dali zna koja od vas dali postoji mogucnost zamrzanja spermija i da se onda radi ivf~icsi posto mi muz radi u inozemstvu i ogranicen je sa vremenom,i kolikn dugo nakon ovjere kod javnog biljeznika vrijedi taj papari??hvala unaprijed svima

----------


## mirelis

Molila bi ako itko ima kakve informacije o odlasku tj. Ostanku dok.Alebica...?

----------


## bubekica

Dr. se s godisnjeg vraca 25.8., doktorica 18.8. pa pokusajte info dobiti telefonski od sestara.

----------


## venera82

Cure pozdrav, evo da se i ja napokon javim, dugo nisma pisala i nadam se da su ovo samo naklapanja o odlasku doktora.
Imala sam u 7 mj drugi AIH koji ni ovaj put nije bio uspješan, sad smo za 9 mj dogovorili prvi IVF. Možete mi ukratko opisati cijeli postupak, od prvog do zadnjeg dana, punkcija, štoperica, bockanje, koje tablete se koriste i itd., prvi put mi je pa me zanima što me čeka i kako to ide?

----------


## bubekica

*venera* 1dc zoves, dolazis na pregled 3dc (eventualno ako 3dc pada na nedjelju dolazis na 2dc, u subotu). ukoliko je na pregledu sve ok (nema ciste i sl.) krece se s postupkom. vadis krv (estradiol i progesteron) i dobivas prve injekcije, ukoliko je rijec o stimuliranom postupku. prva folikulometrija je cca 7/8dc, dotad si injekcije dajes sama (dobivas ih za doma). bez brige, to su potkozne, tanke i kratke iglice koje je lako davat (u trbuh). 
kad folikuli dosegnu odredjenu velicinu, injekcijama za rast folikula dodaje se supresija, najcesce cetrotide. nekoliko dana od pocetka primanja cetrotidea folikuli sazrijevaju dovoljno kako bi se dala stoperica. ovisno o broju folikula na VV daju 2 tipa stoperice: brevactide ako je folikula malo ili decapeptyl ako postoji rizik od hiperstimulacije. decapeptyl isto ima malu iglicu za potkozno davanje, ali brevactide ide u guzu i duza je igla pa je za davanje potrebna pomoc strucne osobe.
34-36h nakon primanja stoperice je punkcija. ovisno o broju dobivenih embrija transfer bude 2 ili 5-i dan od punkcije.
ovdje potrazi info o postupku opcenito.
http://issuu.com/udrugaroda/docs/neplodnost_2014

----------


## Sandra1971

Dugo nisam ovdje navratila, a sad evo dođoh i vidjeh vijesti o mogućem odlasku dr.A... Šteta, al mislim da od biologa nema koga odvesti, bez uvrede ali po rezultatima nakon punkcija ispada da zaista nema koga voditi sa sobom  :Smile:  nek mu je sa srećom!

----------


## venera82

bubekice tnx na objašnjenu. bila sam na AIH-u i znam da zovem 1 dc i i 3 dc dolazim na pregled, a dobivala sam štopericu brevactide, tako da mi je nešto poznato, a puno toga nepoznato. 
da li estradiol i progesteron vadim kada dodjem na pregled? i još me zanima da li se koje tablete ili štoperca kupuje? do sada sam koristila klomifene, pa sam ih mislila i sada pripremiti.

----------


## antony34

Bubekice daj mi reci ako idem dr. A za dogovor za operaciju jer se ne moze drugdje radit samo u zg dal se isto treba narucivati kao i za postupak. Naime ja bi to cim prije htjela rjesit a i bilo bi pozeljno da to cim prije napravim. Pomagaj ako znas. Hvala ti.

----------


## bubekica

Venera, sve lijekove koje koristis u postupku dobivas na Vv. Klomifen dobivas na recept socijalnog ginekologa, nema potrebe da ga kupujes ako ces njega koristiti kao stimulaciju.
Estradiol i progesteron vadis na dan pregleda i jos mozda koji put u toku postupka, ali za to ne trebas uputnicu, to ide interno.
Antony, mozes se naruciti na konzultacije, reci sestrama da trebas samo dogovor pa ce ti dati termin kad imaju manju guzvu.

----------


## antony34

Daj mi reci dal cu dugo cekati ako znas. Ja pretpostavljam da necu jer je dogovor bio postupak u 10mj. Sad cu vidjeti sta ce reci

----------


## bubekica

Mene obicno za par dana naruce. Doduse sad ce vjerojatno biti velika guzva u 9mj.

----------


## antony34

Hvala. Pokusat cu sljedeci ponedjeljak nazvati pa cu vidjeti sta ce reci. Ti isto ides u 9 mj? Ili?

----------


## bubekica

Mi planiramo po zavrsetku GO napraviti kontrolni sgram i ovisno o nalazu odluciti dal cemo u postupak ili cemo jos cekati. Ali imamo dogovoreno s doktorom u 9mj.

----------


## antony34

Sretno onda. Nadam se da ce nam uspijeti ovaj put.

----------


## bubekica

Hvala draga, vracam istom mjerom  :Smile:

----------


## mirelis

Pomoc...
Nakon dva neuspijela pokusaja Aih-a ovo proljece dr.Alebic mi preporucio ljetni odmor pa se vidimo na jesen...
Mene zanima koju uputnicu sad da ponesem,jel idem odma U postupak il opet prvo konzultacije???

----------


## tina_julija

Zapravo ti je najbolje imati i jednu i drugu, da si spremna na sve... Kad sam imala uputnicu za postupak, na kraju bile su mi konzultacije...  :Smile:

----------


## venera82

i ja sam imala dva neuspjela AIH-a i sad mi je dr. preporučio IVF, nikakve konzultacije mi nije spominjao. u  9 mj. idem gora sa uputnicom i nadam se odmah u postupak. za AIH uputnica mi je bila D1, mislim da je i za IVF.

----------


## orhideja.

Mislim da je ponovno nešto novo s uputnicama...ja sam bila prije koji dan s uputnicom za postupak (ciste odgodile postupak), na tu uputnicu smo napravili nekakve pretrage..i dolazim opet 3dc ako nemam cista idem u postupak s tom uputnicom

----------


## mirelis

Venera 82...
I meni je doktor preporucio isto posto sa aih-on nismo nikaj postigli...
rekao mi vidimo se najesen,a ja bi trebala 28.8.dobit mengu pa sam planirala odma ovaj ciklus,nadam se da ce me sestre upisat,pretpostavljam da je guzva...
A doktor se vraca,zna se kaj???

----------


## bubekica

Doktor sutra pocinje raditi.

----------


## mirelis

Jel se vratio doktor?

----------


## bubekica

Koliko puta treba bit napisano da doktor radi od 25.8.?

----------


## mirelis

Boze mili ,nisam nepismena...
Samo me zanimalo dal je ko bio ,jel bilo je svakakvih prica o njegovom odlasku...

----------


## antony34

Cure evo info. Dok jos radi jos se nece preseliti a ako hoce vidjet cete novog doktora sa njim jer sam ja jucer pricala sa njim i direkno ga pitala dal ce otici. Tolko da znate

----------


## TrudyC

> Cure evo info. Dok jos radi jos se nece preseliti a ako hoce *vidjet cete novog doktora sa njim* jer sam ja jucer pricala sa njim i direkno ga pitala dal ce otici. Tolko da znate


Što ovo točno znaći?

----------


## bubekica

Nisam ni rekla da si nepismena nego da pitas za informaciju koja je napisana bar 5 puta na zadnje 2 stranice. Ocito sam krivo shvatila sto zelis pitati - ispricavam se.

Antony, kako se zove novi dr? Moze i na pp

----------


## Argente

> Cure evo info. *Dok jos radi jos se nece preseliti a ako hoce* vidjet cete novog doktora sa njim jer sam ja jucer pricala sa njim i direkno ga pitala dal ce otici. Tolko da znate


a mene zanima što ovo točno znači  :Smile:

----------


## TrudyC

Ja bih rekla - doktor još uvijek radi TOČKA još se neće preseliti ZAREZ a ako hoće...onda ide dio koji meni nije jasan  :Grin:

----------


## mirelis

> Cure evo info. Dok jos radi jos se nece preseliti a ako hoce vidjet cete novog doktora sa njim jer sam ja jucer pricala sa njim i direkno ga pitala dal ce otici. Tolko da znate


jel ti rekao do kad ostaje?

----------


## antony34

Doktor ce jos jedno vrijeme raditi. Rekao je kad ce doci zamjena mora ga nauciti sta i kako se radi. Tako da cemo jos jedno vrijeme ici Alebicu. Kad zamjena dode to se jos nezna ni ko ni kad. Eto tolko o info koji ja znam.

----------


## antony34

Do 6mj sljedece godine ce biti gore a za dalje ni on nezna. Ja znam da je po nekima kao vec poceo raditi drugdje al je to laz.

----------


## Argente

Kako to misliš, pa sigurno nije najavio odlazak a da se već nije drugdje uhljebio... :Unsure:

----------


## antony34

Argente bilo je razgovor prosle godine da bi iso ca al si nije nasao zamjenu. Kolko sam upucena znam da ce najaviti odlazak a po mom misljenju to nece biti tako brzo. I same znate da jako malo mladih doktora ostaje u hr.

----------


## Šiškica

ne kužim ovu priču   :Rolling Eyes:     ak čovjek hoće ići, otići će !!!      i naravno   dati otkaz!! 
u tome ga ništ ne može spriječiti!!

on nešt kombinira :Rolling Eyes: ..  

Jako mi žao jer je moj doktor , nekom drugom će trebati godine dok se ne uhoda..

----------


## Kadauna

slažem se šiškice, godinama treba dok se taj novi ne uhoda. Ja došla na Vuk kad je Alebić bio mladi/neiskusni liječnik gore - da sam tad bila ove pameti ne bih nikada otišla k njemu nego čekala Lučingera i red od par mjesec (čitaj bar šest) i za postupak. Nije tad Alebić imao dovoljno utakmica u nogama........ U međuvremenu se ispraksao Alebić - otišao Lučinger i došla dr. Jukić  - koja je opet ajmo reći "vježbala" nažalost to je tako! Uhodavanje nema................ uče na nama.. nažalost. No..... sad odlazi Alebić i to sigurno odlazi s Vuka i ne bih rekla da tek sljedeće godine antony, sorry! Ne najavljuje se odlazak godinu dana unaprijed.. no živi bili pa vidjeli. Ali da je šteta - šteta je..............

ali ne kužim komentar Sandre 1971 da Alebić nema nikog od biologa povesti za sobom.. 




> Dugo nisam ovdje navratila, a sad evo dođoh i  vidjeh vijesti o mogućem odlasku dr.A... *Šteta, al mislim da od biologa  nema koga odvesti, bez uvrede ali po rezultatima nakon punkcija ispada  da zaista nema koga voditi sa sobom  nek mu je sa srećom!*


stvarno se nadam Sandra da se šališ, pa već 3 godine gore rade i masu postupaka godišnje se na Vuku radi, valjda su naučile raditi sve tri!? iako su i one vježbale na nama pacijentima - tu nema dvojbe, ali valjda to tako ide!?

----------


## mirelis

Alo cure,zene,majke...kakva je situacija kod doktora 
Ima li guzva I jel hoce sestre narucit odma il prebacuju koj mj kasnije,obzirom na guzvu?

----------


## venera82

E pa to i mene zanima da li ima gužve? Da li je tko bio gore od kada su se vratili sa godišnjeg? Ja bi ovih dana trebala gore i sve se nadam da neće biti gužve s obzirom da su tek počeli raditi,

----------


## bubekica

Radi se normalno, guzve ocekivano nema obzirom da su se tek vratili s GO.
Ako imate dogovoren postupak, idete, ne odlucuju sestre dal cete vi ic u postupak kad nazovete na 1dc.
Sretno svima koji krecu!

----------


## mirelis

Pitam jel imam neuspjeli 2.po redu aih iz 5.mj ,nakon kaj sam javila negativan nalaz doktor mi rekao da se vidimo na jesen U novom postupku...
Sad mengu bi trebala sutra dobit pa bi ja odma ovaj ciklus gore(jos nije jesen)...nadam se da ce me primit... :Wink:

----------


## mirelis

> E pa to i mene zanima da li ima gužve? Da li je tko bio gore od kada su se vratili sa godišnjeg? Ja bi ovih dana trebala gore i sve se nadam da neće biti gužve s obzirom da su tek počeli raditi,


kad tebi pada da ides?

----------


## bubekica

mirelis ja mislim da nema razloga da te ne prime.

----------


## mona22

> E pa to i mene zanima da li ima gužve? Da li je tko bio gore od kada su se vratili sa godišnjeg? Ja bi ovih dana trebala gore i sve se nadam da neće biti gužve s obzirom da su tek počeli raditi,


Ja danas bila na dogovoru za fet...oko 11 i čekaona prazna

----------


## 123beba

Zna li tko kad se odlučimo za fet jel se isto samo zove 1 dc pa se već taj ciklus može doći na fet ili treba nešto ranije na dogovor sa dr?

----------


## mona22

> Zna li tko kad se odlučimo za fet jel se isto samo zove 1 dc pa se već taj ciklus može doći na fet ili treba nešto ranije na dogovor sa dr?


Ja sam za prvi fet zvala prvi dan ciklusa...doktorica napravila pregled i rekla da ako hoću mogu postupak jedino što sam morala donijet drugu uputnicu jer je na mojoj pisalo kontrolni pregled

----------


## bubekica

123beba, ne vjerujem da ces moci isti ciklus, kod tebe je ipak dosta proslo od zadnjeg postupka...
Najbolje da doktora nazoves i direktno pitas.

----------


## mirelis

Zene koje ste presle ivf I imate iskustva,da li ste uzimale bolovanje il isle radit?

----------


## bubekica

Buduci imas pravo na bolovanje ja bih ti preporucila da ga iskoristis. Sto se samog mirovanja tice, to ovisi o stanju jajnika nakon punkcije.

----------


## antony34

Cure ja danas bila gore i dogovoren mi je postupak ovaj mjesec i uopce nikog nije bilo. Bila sam oko 10 i odma bila na redu.

----------


## antony34

Mirelis ja uvijek dobijem bolovanje od dana punkcije. E sad ako hoces mozes na bo i ne moras. Al ja sam rekla da bi svaki put uzela bo jer meni tek sljedeci dan nakon punkcije nije dobro.

----------


## mirelis

> Cure ja danas bila gore i dogovoren mi je postupak ovaj mjesec i uopce nikog nije bilo. Bila sam oko 10 i odma bila na redu.


znaci odma kreces ,neznam zakaj mene pere da me budu prebacili U sl.mj,abas sam si ovaj sve poslozila...
U kakvom si postupku?

----------


## antony34

Mislim da se nemas sta brinuti. Ako si bila dogovorila za ovaj mj onda ces ici. Eto ja sam trebala u 10 al sam danas nosila neke papire od dok. Vujica i rekao mi doci ovaj ciklus. Samo hrabro. Opet prirodnjak jer ne reagiram na stimulaciju. Dobit cu nesto menopura al jako malo. A ti u kakav postupak ces ici?

----------


## sladja01

Ja se spremam ovih dana gore na prvi dogovoreni ivf kod njih, svaki čas trebam dobiti  :Smile:  pa me samo zanima jel ja taj dan dobijem sve lijekove, tek toliko da ne planiram taj dan nikake obilaske po gradu i da se znam organizirati za put doma jer koliko čitam da lijekovi ne smiju dugo biti izvan frižidera...i jel znate imaju li u svojoj ljekarnoj stalno tetraborat vaginaleta jer mi je sestra rekla da si ih moram pripremiti a u mojim gradskim ljekarnama ih nemaju?

----------


## bugaboo

Kad dodjes na pregled 3. dc (ili 2. dc) ako kreces s postupkom odmah taj dan te piknu sestre, daju ti injekcije i objasne ti pikanje. Pitaj to  za frizider sestre, mislim da nece biti nista lijekovima par sati ako nisu u frizideru. Tetraborat imaju dolje u ljekarni, sretno :Wink:

----------


## sladja01

Hvalaaa  :Smile:

----------


## antonija15

ja bila na bolovanju od početka hormonske terapije pa do bete,nekih 4-5 tjedana,ali kao dok dobivaš hormonsku terapiju možeš slobodno raditi bez obzira da li je posao 
fizički ili ne.ja sam imala dosta jake glavobolje i mučnine pa nisam radila

----------


## žužy

> Mislim da se nemas sta brinuti. Ako si bila dogovorila za ovaj mj onda ces ici. Eto ja sam trebala u 10 al sam danas nosila neke papire od dok. Vujica i rekao mi doci ovaj ciklus. Samo hrabro. Opet prirodnjak jer ne reagiram na stimulaciju. Dobit cu nesto menopura al jako malo. A ti u kakav postupak ces ici?


*antony*,taj postupak sa nešto menopura će ti računati pod prirodnjak ili pod stimulirani?

----------


## antony34

Zuzy ide pod prirodni jer ce biti jako malo menopura.

----------


## luna2

Cure pozdrav ja sam sad dobila menstruaciju i trebam u postupak a nemam ni ovjeru od javnog biljeznika nhti uputnicu ,pa me zanima dal ja mogu u pon,samo doc pa naknadno to donjet sve???

----------


## antony34

Ovjera ti ne treba odma a mislim da uputnicu mozes donjeti dok ces ici na drugi pregled. Tako je imala jedna poznanica

----------


## luna2

Hvala puno na odgovoru!!

----------


## mirelis

Alo zene...
Znate da sam vam pisala kako se spremam na prvi ivf,I eto sutra sam trebala bit kod dr. na prvom pregledu al menge jos nema...
Neznam kaj bi mislila,nikad mi jos nije kasnila,uvijek mi je redovna U minutu svaki 28dan...
Od simptoma nista...

----------


## bubekica

Ajde ti sutra po testic  :Smile:

----------


## mirelis

Hocu da odma ujutro...sva sam na iglama

----------


## antony34

Zuzy i ti si sad u postupku ili ces tek ici? Sta si dobila za lijekove?

----------


## venera82

ja sam bila jučer na VV i nije bilo gužve, nisam im se najavila, jer se ni meni menstruacija nije najavila, došla mi je tjedan dana ranije i postupak smo odgodili za sljedeći mjesec. 

Antony34 u koji postupak ideš i šta koristiš od tableta, jesi dobila pikalice?

----------


## bubekica

venera, zasto ste odgodili postupak?

----------


## antony34

Venera kako to da ste pomakli postupak za sljedeci mj? Na klomicima sam i 4 dana po 1pikica menopura. Nadam se da ce biti u redu da necemo opet prekinuti sve kao u travnju.

----------


## antony34

Mirelis jesi li napravila test?

----------


## žužy

> Zuzy i ti si sad u postupku ili ces tek ici? Sta si dobila za lijekove?


Mi smo bili u srpnju u stimuliranom Ivf-u (gonali). Imamo još dva smrzlića.

----------


## mirelis

> Mirelis jesi li napravila test?


jos ne ,sve se nekako bojim da opet ne ugledam -...,menge nema a ni kakvih simptoma osim lagane jutarnje glavobolje...

----------


## sladja01

Samo da napišem da mi je danas menga stigla i da sam u srijedu oko 10 na brdašcu našem dragom...i s obzirom da mi je prvi pregled na crveno  :Smile:  jedva čekam da prođe  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

mirelis ja cekam tvoj testic  :Cekam:

----------


## Sandra1971

Kadauna, ne šalim se, da su plaćene po učinku možda bi bilo bolje il bi bile kruha gladne...dovoljno je čuti i čitati ovdje neke postove pa da tako mislim, pogotovo što sam i sama bila u postupcima i od 6 postupaka u 4 postupka ih nisam ni vidjela...valjda ne znaju kako bi što objasnile... Ima cura koje su imale u nekoliko postupaka svaki put po 10-ak i više JS pa se oplodi 1 ili ni jedna... Prije je konkretno ta žena imala isto JS čak ih je po postupku imala do 17...uvijek su se oplodile sve, "samo" su radili dr.biolozi! I ne pričam o ženi mojih godina već zdravoj ženi od 30-ak god. Ali to je bilo prije Alebića i ove ekipe...

----------


## antony34

Mirelis sta ima? Jesi napravila test ili je dosla vjestica?

----------


## mirelis

Dobila mengu jutros..
Sad zvala U bolnicu pa mi vele nema doktora????
Zna ko kaj o tome?

----------


## sladja01

:Sad:  
A što se doktora tiče, ja zvala jučer i naručila se za sutra kod Alebića...tako da me sad ovo iznenadilo, ali jel ga nema danas ili su rekli da ga neće biti ovih dana?

----------


## bubekica

Dr nema u cetvrtak i petak, razlog ne znam. Al ne brinite, primit ce vas doktorica.

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav curke! Samo da vam prijavim da sam danas bila na brdu, dr. je radio, mislim da je bio sam jer je bila velika guzva a nisam vidjela doktoricu.. Krenuli smo po zadnjeg eskimica!

----------


## venera82

mirelis žao mi je na -, ali idemo dalje......

antony nadam se da će ovaj postupak biti uspješan, sretno!

bubekica, antony - ja sam planirala na IVF ići u 10 mj, ali sam odjednom odlučila u 9 mjesec (ne znam ni ja zašto), onda mi je menga uranila i sve mi je to nekako bilo na brzinu, možda čak mogu reći da sam bila i nespremna, ali ipak sam otišla na pregled na VV, onda smo ja i mm odlučili ipak ići u 10 mj. kako smo bili i planirali, inače je sve ok. sada čekam 10 mj odnosno kraj 9 mjeseca kada bi trebala dobiti mengu.

----------


## venera82

zdravka nadam se da je i dobitni, jedan ali vrijedan, sretno!

----------


## mirelis

Ma znam da ce me primit I ona ,Ali nekako nisam navikla na nju
Kod nje je sve nabrzinu I hladnim tonom...
Narucila me sestra oko deset I rekla mi uputnicu za pregled da donesem
Hoce me htjet odma ubacit U postupak.,a ja I tako pripremila uputnicu D1..

----------


## zdravka82

hvala venera82!  i ja se nadam... Jutros sam se probudila prehlađena, nadam se da ću ozdraviti do sljedećeg četvrtka jer bojim se da će me dr.poslati kući ako me vidi ovakvu...

----------


## mirelis

Evo ja ujutro na kliniku..,jel bio ko danas ,ima li guzve?

----------


## sladja01

Mirelis, ja sam bila jučer, naručena oko 10h...i došla na red prije 11...nije bila prevelika gužva.
Mi trebali ovaj mjesec u postupak, ali naravno, opet ništa... kaže doktor da mi je endometrij 6mm a kao za 3DC bi trebao biti skroz tanak...pa ovaj ciklus nije pogodan za kretanje u postupak...morala sam kupiti kontracepcijske tablete Lindynette da mi se kao u mjesec dana izregulira to nešto pa se javiti sljedeći ciklus i opet doći 3.dan... nisam ni znala da me to može zeznuti.

----------


## antonija15

ja čekam 10.mj za 2.ivf/icsi,u 7. mjesecu imala 1.neuspijeli ivf.budući da nije bilo doktorice doktor mi rekao da dođem u 10.mj. pa da krenem sa sljedećim postupkom. 
e sad svi koji imaju iskustva sa ivf-om kažu da im nije jasno kako već tako brzo idem na sljedeći postupak,kao treba napraviti pauzu bar 5 mjeseci.

----------


## antony34

Antonija15 ja sam bila u sestom mj i evo me natrag gore. Kad sam imala stimulirani onda sam morala imati pauzu od tri mj. A sad idem u prirodni i ne mora se tako duze cekati. Ja sam u roku od 11mj bila na pet postupaka. I meni su rekli kao da im je cudno sto to ide tako brzo jedan postupak za drugim,  al sam misljenja da ipak doktori znaju dal se moze tako ili ne.

----------


## antonija15

antony34,i ja si mislim valjda doktori najbolje znaju,ja sam imala stimulirani isto.ali čitavo vrijeme svi kažu čekaj da se malo tijelo oporavi
 ipak si puna hormona.naravno ja ću otiči u 10. gore pa neka doktorica odluči

----------


## antony34

Antonija daj mi reci odakle si?

----------


## antonija15

rodom iz dalmacije sa adresom u zagrebu

----------


## mirelis

> Mirelis, ja sam bila jučer, naručena oko 10h...i došla na red prije 11...nije bila prevelika gužva.
> Mi trebali ovaj mjesec u postupak, ali naravno, opet ništa... kaže doktor da mi je endometrij 6mm a kao za 3DC bi trebao biti skroz tanak...pa ovaj ciklus nije pogodan za kretanje u postupak...morala sam kupiti kontracepcijske tablete Lindynette da mi se kao u mjesec dana izregulira to nešto pa se javiti sljedeći ciklus i opet doći 3.dan... nisam ni znala da me to može zeznuti.


ejj...evo I mene ,bila jucer na vuku,primila me doktorica posto doktora ni bilo i ubacila me odma U postupak
Dobila klomifene *2 i doktorica misli da cu time dobit vise folikula pa je veca vjerojatnost da zavrsim na punkciji posto sam inzistirala da me na aih vec ne planira...
Na ultrazvuku mi vidjela Kao da sam imala ciste a endometri mi bio isto 6mm pa me cudi kako je onda mene pustila U postupak...

----------


## bubekica

mirelis, klomifen stanjuje endometrij pa ce se vjerojatno to "iznivelirat".
Ne kuzim ovo kaj si napisala - nisi htjela na aih, to si zeljela reci? Super ako ti je zelja ispostovana, jedino ne kuzim zasto ste isli s klomifenom, a ne s punom stimulacijom.
Koja je uopce vasa dijagnoza?

Antonija15, 3 mjeseca je dovoljan razmak, ne brini.

Sladja drzim fige za iduci ciklus!

----------


## mirelis

> mirelis, klomifen stanjuje endometrij pa ce se vjerojatno to "iznivelirat".
> Ne kuzim ovo kaj si napisala - nisi htjela na aih, to si zeljela reci? Super ako ti je zelja ispostovana, jedino ne kuzim zasto ste isli s klomifenom, a ne s punom stimulacijom.
> Koja je uopce vasa dijagnoza?
> 
> Antonija15, 3 mjeseca je dovoljan razmak, ne brini.
> 
> Sladja drzim fige za iduci ciklus!


dijagnoza idiopati...
Da nisam zeljela na Aih jel sam vec dva puta bila I nista,planirala sam ivf\icsi Ali ako ce to doktor dopustit....
Kako sad dalje ide protokol nakon sto popijem klomifene doktorica mi rekla da bi svakako morala zavrsit na punkciji...

----------


## bubekica

Zasto bi intistirala na icsi? Priroda kod klasicnog ivf-a bolje bira od oka biologa kod icsi, naravno, ako je spermiogram uredan.
Kad folikuli budu dovoljno veliki, dobit ces stopericu i 34-36h nakon nje bude punkcija.
Preporucam ti da procitas
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/nova...-o-neplodnosti

----------


## antonija15

meni su na prvom postupku morali raditi icsi jer kako mi biologica objasnila spermiji su bili usporeni i nisu kako je rekla imali snage,želje ni volje 
da sami probiju membranu jajne stanice tako da zbog loše kvalitete od 5 jajnih stanica oplodila mi se samo jedna.sad smo mužu kupili betaglukan i ampule matične 
 mliječi u weiderovom dućanu,tako da se nadam do 10. mjeseca da će se spermiogram popraviti

----------


## mirelis

Kod nas se jedan soermiogram iz petrove pokazao losim(slaba pokretljivost) kad smo dosli na vv ispada da je svaki bio dobar(nijedan nisam vidjela)da bi sad nakon drugog aiha pitala pa Sta je ,a onda doktor kaze da spermiogram ni bas najbolji ,a da to ni nije lose...
E sad pijemo svakakve vitamins pa cemo da vidimo dal bu kaj bolje...

----------


## Mala28

cure, dobila sam infirmaciju da dr.A odlazi sa vv 1.10.
dali je to.tocno?

trebala bi u 10 mj. na 3aih

----------


## antonija15

mirelis,moj muž prvi spermiogram radio u petrovoj,dijagnoza previše ih je deformiranih,šanse za prirodnu trudnoću navodno 50:50,drugi radili privatno u zahiju,nalaz  
po njihovom dosta loš,dijagnoza dosta su usporeni,na vuk vrhovcu nalaz također dosta loš,tako je rekla doktorica i tad je odlučila da moramo na ivf,iakp sam ja bila uvjerena da ću moći na aih.na dan punktacije uzorak je bio katastrofalan,tako mi je rekla biologica tako da su morali raditi isci.nadam se da će se do 10. mj popraviti jer koliko sam ja uspijela skužiti nalaz je svaki put bio gori od onog prethodnog

----------


## Šiškica

Da doktor odlazi konačno i definitivno. 
Počeo je govoriti pacijentima da ga nema od 10 mjeseca.. 
Znači to je to!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Baš mi je žao, VV-u će trebati puno vremena da opet stane na noge!!

----------


## Šiškica

I još da nam je saznati gdje ide!!!??? Van možda???

----------


## Argente

Ajoj...jel netko vidio zamjenu? Netko čuo neko ime?

----------


## Argente

Kako to misliš, pa šta se nije na forum.hr pisalo da ide kod Podobnika?

----------


## Šiškica

ajede curke napišite ak što znate!! baš me zanima i zamjena i gdje ide!!

----------


## Šiškica

jel to ziher?

----------


## sladja01

A nemojte zezati  :Sad:  meni neki dan nista nije rekao, jos kao kaze, vidimo se iduci ciklus, znaci pocetak 10.mj.  I uz sve sto mi je ove godine iskrsnulo i odgadjalo postupke, sada ako on ode, mislim ok, doci ce netko, ali zbog njega i pozitivnih prica o njemu sam sa SD dosla k njima...i kakve sam srece, vjerovatno ni u 10mj. nista od postupka...

----------


## Argente

Nije ziher al tako globalno selo priča. A za nasljednika nisam ništa pročitala...

----------


## Šiškica

Ma nije valjda da ide kod njega!!   ja bi prije stavila okladu na Škvorc!! 

Al opet ak ode kod Podobnika , kužim ga!! 
Moći će u miru raditi, a Podobniku će se jako popraviti reputacija po pitanju potpomognute!! i uz to Ale će za sobom dovesti dio pacijenata i svi sretni i zadovoljni!!

----------


## TrudyC

Ovo stvarno nisu dobre vijesti.  :Sad: 
Pitanje je hoče li doktorica htjeti/moći preuzeti Alebićeve pacijente. Ili će sve staviti na čekanje dok ne dođe neko drugi...

----------


## bubekica

Ne vjerujem da ce kod doktorice nastati tolika guzva, iz onog sto citam po drugim forumima i fejsu izgleda kao da vecina planira mijenjanje klinike.
A da su vijesti lose - definitivno se slazem.
Nadam se da se kula od karata nece srusiti do temelja.

----------


## TrudyC

Mijenjat klinike? A gdje će ići? Na SD i Petrovoj je još veći kaos i duže liste čekanja. Na Vinogradskoj ne znam kako je, ali vjerujem da ni tamo ne cvjetaju ruže. Jedino se može otići privatno. Tko ima novaca i strpljenja...

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam sa SD došla na VV upravo zbog duge liste čekanja za lijekove, ali kako su me stavili na listu krajem prošle god. po njima sam trebala doći na red pred kraj ove godine tako da ako me nisu već prešli, možda bi mogla taman kod njih ići....jer sumnjam da će me doktorica odmah preuzeti i staviti u 10 mj. u postupak kako je planirano...ali ako se to zaista potvrdi da doktor odlazi, ja se još nekako nadam da neće tako brzo, zvati ću ih tek toliko da čujem da znam na čemu sam, jel ima nade da ako je sve ok da me doktorica primi u 10 mj...

----------


## bubekica

*TrudyC* slazem se sa svakom tvojom, ali cure disu drugacije...

----------


## TrudyC

A znam - tko ne proba, misli da je drugdje trava zelenija....ja sam obje svoje trudnoće ostvarila na VV-u. Prva s dr. L i Lanom, druga s dr. A i drugom biologicom (ne znam joj ime). Obje trudnoće izgubljene, oba puta doktori odlaze s VV-a....imam osječaj da sam prokleta...

Bila sam 7 puta privatno i nula bodova. Privatno više ne idem. Probala SD I Petrovu. Ni tamo više ne idem. Što mi je preostalo?

----------


## bubekica

ja zasad ne planiram ici s vv, meni pase i doktorica.

----------


## TrudyC

Ti si njena pacijentica pa nemaš brige. Što će biti s nama koji nismo?

Prije 4 godine kad je dr. L otišao ja sam se odmah pokušala prebaciti kod dr. A da bi mi bilo rečeno da dr. A ne prima nove pacijente do daljnjeg. Iako ja nisam bila nova već samo od drugog doktora. Kad je došla doktorica stanje se normaliziralo. Koliko će sad biti potrebno vremena za normalizaciju, pitam se?

----------


## Šiškica

bubekica je pacijantica dr.A a i ja sam  :Grin: 

Prošli puta kad je bio raspašoj dobro sam prošla jer sam od 2008.  Alebićev pacijent al ovaj puta se bojim da je ovo točka na I mog konačnog odustajanja :Sad: ..

Do zadnjeg pokušaja u 7 mj. sam od doktorici imala skroz dobro mišljenje( na kraju krajeva brijala sam da mi je donijela sreću jer mi je ona započela dobitini postupak) al sad joj se ne bi pustila u ruke (ni mrtva  :Grin: ) ..duga priča  :Grin:

----------


## TrudyC

Nisam znala za bubekicu. Ispričavam se.

Gle ako budem mogla preći kod nje, preći ću. Znam dobro kakva je, upoznala sam je. Ako ne dođe do ozbiljnih problema između nas dvije, ostajem. No, mene brine činjenica da se organizaicjski neće sve moći posložiti kad 1 doktor ode, da će doktorica biti prekapacitirana, da stvari neće hodati samo s njom tamo i tako...

Ma ne znam, možda se najbolje prepustiti vodi da me nosi....ne mogu utjecati na baš ništa u ovoj mojoj MPO priči

----------


## bubekica

naci ce oni nekog, zato i postoji otkazni rok od mj. dana.

----------


## Inesz

ima li u HR iskusni ili bar subspecijalist humane reprodukcije s malo iskustva koji bi zamijenio dr A.?

----------


## bubekica

nitko ne moze zamijeniti dr. A  :Razz: 
pokrpat ce se nekako, bit ce tesko.

----------


## Argente

Sigurno da ima, na nekoj drugoj klinici, samo hoće li ponuda biti dovoljno primamljiva?

----------


## Ženica_85

Pozdrav cure svima!
Danas sam bila na VV kod Dr. Alebića (poprilična gužva) na 1. pregledu, vjerujem da je sve ok inače i doktor odlazi s 1.10. kod Podobnika.
Kako sam i pretpostavljala, kao takav stručnjak nema uvjete za rad niti je cijenjem, pa negdje drugdje bude.
Žao mi je jer mi se baš svidio i kao osoba, a posebno što vjerujem da ima ovdje puno njegovih dugogodišnjih pacijentica. Tako je to kod nas u Rh, na žalost. Dobri i kvalitetni subspecijalizanti mogu ili van Hrv. ili eventualno kod privatnika biti cijenjeni i - plaćeni!  :Sad:   :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Ženica_*,kaj ste dogovorili danas?  :Smile: 
Ah,cijenjen je on,barem od nas pacijentica..za ostalo,on zna najbolje i naravno da čovjek ide gdje mu bude bolje.
I mene zanima zamjena.

----------


## Ženica_85

Da, zamjena je u ovom slučaju najbitnija. To ga nisam htjela pitati, jer sam skužila da je u gužvi i malo bi bila prenaporna.
Po njemu je sve manje više ok (UZV, brisevi, ovulacije, hormoni), još neke pretrage iz krvi (OGTT i svašta nešto, ne kužim :Smile: , muž spernmiogram treba i veli ako bude ok, da se probavat može još do godine dana. Ali ja ne bi tako, tooooo longggg  :Smile:  Imam 29,5  nije to tako strašno i znam da sam nestrpljiva  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ženica, a nije muz danas radio spermiogram? Koliko dugo pokusavate?

----------


## kudri

ja idem u pon na 1. konzultacije na VV. Prvi puta kad sam zvala prije tjedan dana rekla mi je sestra da će se raditi spermiogram. Jučer kad sam zvala, rekle su mi da se neće raditi spermiogram. Nemam pojma zašto? Možda jer je sad gužva velika??!Cure, kad je najbolje doći tamo? Meni su rekli između 10 i 11 sati, ali s obzirom da moram izlaziti s posla, pokusala bi biti sto prije gotova. I, jel mora i muž sa mnom?

----------


## bubekica

Kaj sad opet petljaju s tim spermiogramima?
Kudri, ja sam bila sama na 1. pregledu.

----------


## antonija15

ja kad sam išla na prvi pregled a bio je u 5. mj muž je trebao doći samnom

----------


## venera82

A joj cure upravo sam povirila na forum i iznenadila se, ali negativno, bas sam razočarana, pomalo i tužna.  :Sad:  

Znaci dr. A definitivno odlazi 1.10? Krajem mjeseca trebam mi doći menga i onda idem na IVF (sad smo ga krajem 8 mj. odgodili za sljedeći ciklus ), a doktora nema, vjerojatno ću onda kod doktorice ili kod novog dr. ako dodje u međuvremenu? Imam internu uputnicu od zadnji put pa pretpostavljam da će me primiti.....

----------


## mirelis

Vece...
Evo jutros I ja bila kod dr.Al ,odreagirala sam na klonefine I previse dobro ima folikula I lijevo I desno puno previse..
E sad kaj mene muci rekao mi da ih ima mnogo I da ce ih vjerojatno morat probusit(ne kuzim ovaj dio?),pa jel nejde punkcija kod veceg broja?
I da na kraju mi rekao;
Pripremite se na svasta,hm...

----------


## wanna be mommy

Evo mene nakon dugo vremena... 
Ukratko, u subotu mi je bio transfer i kao sto sam već nekim curama rekla bio je jako težak kao i punkcija (doktorica mi je radila, od doktora sam pacijent). 
Ono sto me muci, jest da jučer i danas jedva stavim utrice kak mi je dole sve stisnuto, valjda istraumatizirano.
Jel imao tko taj problem? Kaj da radim?

----------


## bubekica

mirelis sto ti tocno nije jasno?
Reagirala si jako na klomifen i imas velik broj folikula pa ce stoga vjerojatno biti ivf postupak.

----------


## mirelis

> mirelis sto ti tocno nije jasno?
> Reagirala si jako na klomifen i imas velik broj folikula pa ce stoga vjerojatno biti ivf postupak.


da to,pa tako sam I planirala da idem na ivf,jer Kao sto sam prije napisala nakon 2neuspjela aih-a neznam dal ima smisla ponavljat...
Zbunilo me to ,morat cemo ih nekoliko probusit,,mislila sam mozda postoji jos nesto osim punkcije a da neznam za taj zahvat..?

----------


## bubekica

Ja bih rekla da je pod busenjem mislio na punkciju.

----------


## Ženica_85

> Ženica, a nije muz danas radio spermiogram? Koliko dugo pokusavate?


Bubekica, nije mogao samnom jer je zbog posla često na putu. Dr. rekao da može bilo kada doći, navodno nalaz isti dan gotov. A pročitala da se čeka 20-40 dana. Efektivno 7 mjeseci, sad će 1. godina braka  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Prije se cekalo, kad se sgram radio u okviru androloske obrade kod dr. Perosa.
Kad ce tm ici na sgram?

----------


## Inesz

> da to,pa tako sam I planirala da idem na ivf,jer Kao sto sam prije napisala nakon 2neuspjela aih-a neznam dal ima smisla ponavljat...
> Zbunilo me to ,morat cemo ih nekoliko probusit,,mislila sam mozda postoji jos nesto osim punkcije a da neznam za taj zahvat..?



Mirelis koliko imaš folikula i koja im je veličina? 
Kad primaš štopericu?

----------


## mirelis

Nemam ti pojma,nista nije rekel samo se zacudio,koliko sam ja to vidjela na svakom po 4-5 li..la,sutra ujutro opet folikometrija pa ce mi nekaj vise rec...

----------


## mirelis

Zene zanima me kolko prije zahvata ste apstinirale...
Muci me jel do sad smo neka tri -cetri dana bili suzdrzani,a ovaj put je moj obolio pa eto nista od nedelje ujutro ,bojim se nece to bit predugo ako tek U subotu il ponedeljak bi trebali gore...

----------


## Inesz

> Vece...
> Evo jutros I ja bila kod dr.Al ,odreagirala sam na klonefine I previse dobro ima folikula I lijevo I desno puno previse..
> E sad kaj mene muci rekao mi da ih ima mnogo I da ce ih vjerojatno morat probusit(ne kuzim ovaj dio?),pa jel nejde punkcija kod veceg broja?
> I da na kraju mi rekao;
> Pripremite se na svasta,hm...


Uh ....  :Sad: 

Nova si u svemu, trebao ti je dr objasniti sve vezano uz izvantjelesnu oplodnju, dati infromacije o broju i veličini folikula i o drugome vezano uz nastavak liječenja.

Koliko imaš folikula, koja im je veličina, jesu li to folikuli iz kojih se očekuje dobiti jajne stanice  ili su možda cistični folikuli koje će aspirirati kako kanije ne bi remetili ovarijski ciklus.... Sve te informacije dr ti je trebao reći.

Obraćanje riječima da će se morati "bušiti" i da se "pripremi na svašta" ne bi trebali biti dio sadržaja komunikacije prema pacijentima.

Moguće da će dr u privatnoj poliklinici više pažnje posvećivati informiranju i edukaciji pacijentica.

----------


## mirelis

Najvise informacija I saznanja koja ,znam, o mpo sam ili procitala ovdje ili nasla na netu...
Tako da sam eto znatizeljna..
Doktor je uvijek U nekoj zurbi I bez puno objasnjena samo ono osnovno...ok sve je U redu lijevo-desno pa se vidimo sl.put
Mozda sutra nesto vise saznam...

----------


## sushi

> Moguće da će dr u privatnoj poliklinici više pažnje posvećivati informiranju i edukaciji pacijentica.


X
moguće=obavezno... rekla bih  :Smile:

----------


## Ženica_85

> Prije se cekalo, kad se sgram radio u okviru androloske obrade kod dr. Perosa.
> Kad ce tm ici na sgram?


Idući tjedan ide. A vjerujem da se čekalo, a to da doktori jednostavno zbog enormnog broja pacijenata, a svaki individua za sebe nemaju vremena za kvalitetan razgovor, to je na žalost svugdje istina. (Kao da je sve) uređeno da nas natjera da odemo privatno, a to je stvarno skup "hobi".

----------


## žužy

> Evo mene nakon dugo vremena... 
> Ukratko, u subotu mi je bio transfer i kao sto sam već nekim curama rekla bio je jako težak kao i punkcija (doktorica mi je radila, od doktora sam pacijent). 
> Ono sto me muci, jest da jučer i danas jedva stavim utrice kak mi je dole sve stisnuto, valjda istraumatizirano.
> Jel imao tko taj problem? Kaj da radim?


*mommy*,u svom  prvom postupku sam jedva ugurala utriće,mislila sam da je to normalno kak mi je u nutra sve bilo usko i stisnuto.U svim drugim postupcima mi je bilo kontra. Te boli?
Držim palčeve  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Hvala zuzi ne boli me ali sam pokupila gljivice  :Sad: 
Bas me ne ide...

----------


## bubekica

Jesi sigurna da su gljivice? Hoce se one razbuktati zbog stimulacije, podivlja malo nasa flora  :Smile: 
Kupi lactogyn ili nesto slicno, ima sad i gynofit za pranje...

----------


## wanna be mommy

Sigurna sam, samo svrbi, ne peče, ne boli ništa, nema ni iscjetka. Imam kantarionove vaginalete pa cu navečer staviti, one su zakon.

----------


## bubekica

Joj nemoj to s utricima...
Kantarion djeluje abortivno.

----------


## wanna be mommy

Otkud ti to? Čitam uputstva i ništa ne piše, ustvari one su jedine koje nemaju kontraindikacije i nuspojave.
Sve ostale imaju nešto.

----------


## bubekica

Znam da se ne smije caj piti, a o vaginaletama se samo diskutira, osobno ne bih...

----------


## KLARA31

wanna be mommy i meni je znalo bit skroz stisnuto i jedva bi stavila utriće i onda za koji dan ulete...

----------


## antonija15

mirelis,i ja sam na obadva jajnika imala jako puno folikula,budući da je doktorica bila na go primio me doktor i tako mi rekao,
 doktorica mi je nakon dva dana rekla isto tako da ih je puno i da tek kad ih punktira da će znati u kakvom su stanju tako da ti savjetujem ne paničari,
 svašta on kažu,također mi nisu rekli koliko ima folikula ni koliki su.na kraju mi je doktorica još rekla da ne zna da li će mi odmah raditi transfer,
  bilo 5 jajnih stanica od svih tih "grozdova" folikula,oplodila mi se samo jedna i nju su mi vratili

----------


## bubekica

Antonija, jesu li ti objasnili kako to da si od tolikih folikula dobila samo 5js i na kraju samo 1 embrij? Koliko imas godina? Kakvu si terapiju primala?

----------


## mirelis

Evo I mene,jutros bila kod doktora folikula ima po 4-5 na svakom ,najvjerojatnije cu na ivf,jos nije ni sam siguran kaj bi..
Vidla sam na listi da je upisal 4folikula 1-16 1-17 2-18,danas stoperica U subotu punkcija...
Molim one od iskustva ,kako ste podnjele punkcije dal bolno I dal je pametno da si popijem nesto protiv bolova..?

----------


## antony34

Mirelis nije kod svake bolno. Meni je prva punkcija bila bez bolova a sad zadnja da sam suze lila. Ako hoces uzmi si nesto malo jace za bolove a mozes i jedan normabel takoder. Sretno :Smile: )

----------


## mirelis

Kolko sam informirana dobije se I tamo nesto protiv bolova ili?
Koliko vremenski traje ?
Nadam se da cu prezivit ,inace imam prilicno velik prag bolova..

----------


## bubekica

Dobit ces tamo normabel i sredstvo protiv bolova, nemoj uzimati na svoju ruku nista.
Naravno da ce biti ivf na toliki broj folikula, sto bi drugo bilo.

Sama punkcija traje par minuta, skupa s ulazom, pranjem rodnice i lezanjem par min na stolu vecina nas je unutar 10min van iz sale.

Sretno u subotu!

----------


## antonija15

bubekica,nije mi nitko ništa objasnio,a budući da mi je bio prvi put nisam ni pitala.uglavnom pikala sam si gonale,prvo po dvije bočice,a kad se ustanovilo da je js puno ali da su male onda tri bočice,nakon par dana uz gonale dobivala sam i cetritide.uglavnom biologica mi je rekla da je nalaz muža bio užasno loš,dvije js nisu bile zrele,dvije su se prestale razvijati a jedna je bila četverostanična.sad ću za sljedeći put biti pametnija,doktoricu kad sam nešto i pitala ona mi onako drsko odgovori,i da imam 27 godina

----------


## antonija15

mirelis,bez brige preživiti ćeš,ako sam ja onda će svak,meni je moj ginekolog rekao da bolje da ne kemijam sa tabletama protiv bolova,ali kad bi barem sat vremena prije znala
 kada će biti punkcija da bi onda još i mogla nešto popiti.e sad jedino što bi tabletu trebala na prazan želudac popiti jer nesmiš ništa jesti ni piti

----------


## bubekica

Antonija, vidim da i sama razumijes da je rezultat ovog dijela postupka los - iako naravno - moze zavrsiti najboljim mogucim ishodom - trudnocom.
S 27 godina zavrsiti s 1 embrijem za transfer - netko je negdje pogrijesio - vjerojatno je rijec o krivom tajmingu punkcije. Koji dan je bila punkcija?

----------


## antonija15

bubekica,punkcija je bila 16.dan od početka primanja stimulacije, a 17.dan ciklusa,na kraju mi je doktorica rekla da postupak treba privesti kraju,kao mislila je da ću zbog godina  
reagirati na manju količinu hormona,poslije mi je pojačala dozu.neznam gdje je krenilo po zlu,uglavnom biologica je rekla da su morali raditi icsi a ne ivf jer je mužev nalaz bio grozan.ja sam bila u šoku kad su mi rekli da imam jedan embrij ali sam to prepisivala lošem spermiogramu,u svakom slučaju negdje je krenulo po zlu

----------


## bubekica

Mislila sam koji dan u tjednu  :Wink:

----------


## antonija15

bio je četvrtak koliko se sječam

----------


## mirelis

Danas sam bila na punkciji od svih onih silnih folilula dobili smo 2jajne stanice...
U ponedeljak doci na transfer(naravno ako bude cega)  jel nismo dobili nikakvu informaciju ...
Mislila sam da se zove lab pa ti oni vele kako napreduje I kad je najbolje doc,usto sam mislila da transfer ide tek peti dan

----------


## bubekica

mirelis jako mi je zao, ocito pogresan tajming punkcije zbog nerada nedjeljom. Lab se zove kad ima puno jajnih stanica i kad je mala vjerojatnost da ce se transfer raditi 2. dan, odnosno kad ce se najvjerojatnije cekati 5. dan i stadij blastociste.
Buduci imas samo 2 jajne stanice kod tebe se ide na raniji transfer.

----------


## mirelis

Ma da danas mi je tek 12dc nekako mi se to cinilo rano ,al opet pa oni valjda znaju sto I zasto rade...
Nadam se samo da ce bit do ponedeljka nesto ,a ne da ispadne da sam dosla samo vidjet Zagreb...

----------


## antonija15

mirelis meni su punkciju radili 17. dan ciklusa i bez obzira na to od 5js njih dvije su bile nezrele s tim da sam isto imala jako puno folikula.budući da sam sve to po prvi puta prolazila nisam uopće 
razmišljala da bi se takvo nešto moglo desiti.nemoj se živcirati,bez obzira što su samo dvije js zašto nebi bile dobitne

----------


## mirelis

Ma ne zivciram se ,smirena sam I svjedna ...
Cekam I naravno nadam se najboljem nek ,prezive, obe mrvice :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## KLARA31

mirelis ja sam imala oba puta 2js kad su mi uspile trudnoće...jednom vraćen 1 embrij, drugi put 2

----------


## antony34

Pozdrav ja bi pitala ako ko zna, kako se moze znati dal si u hiperstimulaciji? Mene danas jajnici doslovno rasturaju. Ko da bi imala bommbu. Danas mi je treci dan uzimanja inekcija. Jos imam za sutra i do sada mi nije nikad tako bilo. Pomagajte

----------


## Argente

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/kako...m-jajnika-ohss
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/9915-hiperstimulacija
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85436-hiperstimulacija
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/23407-hiperstimulacija

----------


## kudri

Obavljene danas 1. konzultacije na VV. Odmah kod prijave mi je sestra rekla da nema smisla ići kod dr. Alebića jer će krajem mjeseca predati otkaz. Ali, kao da mogu i kod njega.Na kraju sam ipak išla kod dr. Jukić i na prvu mi se čini kao divna osoba. Oborila me već kod ulaska u ordinaciju - vesela, topla, nasmješena, ma divota! Odmah mi se predstavila, pružila ruku. Zezala se sa mnom i baš mi je bilo ugodno. Osjećala sam se bitno, a ne kao neki broj. Pitala sam tisuću pitanja, sve mi strpljivo odgovorila. E sad, nadam se da će me tako pozitivno iznenaditi i konkretno u postupku.

----------


## bubekica

Kudri, dobrodosla na VV!
Drago mi je da ti se svidjela doktorica, meni je ona isto super  :Smile: 
Sretno dalje!

----------


## mirelis

Evo I mene,danas bio transfer od dvije jajne stanice(subota),obe se oplodile ,imala dva divna embrija koja su mi danas I vracena...
A sad cekat I nadat se najboljem...<3<3

----------


## antony34

Mirelis koja si po redu dosla van od transfera? I ja danas bila gore u petak punkcija.

----------


## Ženica_85

Drage cure, čitam i svima sretno!  :grouphug: 
Bubekica  :Smile:  ili netko tko zna... :Smile: 
ukratko, bila ovaj mjesec na 1. konzultac. kod Alebića, brisevi ok,UZV,  hormoni 5 DC ok, još trebam napraviti AMH i progesteron 21. DC ovaj tjedan (+ muž spermiogram krajem mj. i onda ću to sve donijeti idući mjesec, pretpostavljam dr. Jukić, jer Alebića možda ne bude.
Htjela sam vas pitati, pod pretpostavkom da bude to sve ok, jel' rade na VV prohodnost jajovoda, jel išao netko od cura. Ili je to najbolje napraviti privatno... (u mojim nalazima mislim da jedino toga nema :Smile: 
Hvala cure!

----------


## bubekica

Moja preporuka je da za hsg pricekate nalaz sgrama, ako slucajno bude los ne moras ici na hsg jer - nema smisla.
Hsg mozes napraviti privatno ili na kb merkur.

----------


## mirelis

> Mirelis koja si po redu dosla van od transfera? I ja danas bila gore u petak punkcija.


danas sam bila zadnja izasla tj.zajedno nas tri smo izlazile 
Plava cura(malo jaca)..crvena(kovrcava). .a ja smeda(sa siskama)
Kako ti izgledas?

----------


## mirelis

Antony34,danas na transferu bila zadnja 
tj.izasle nas tri istovremeno 
Plava(malo jaca),crvena(kovrcava)I smeda sa siskama-ta sam...
Kako ti izgledas/?

----------


## Ženica_85

Ok, baš ti hvala.  :Trep trep:  valjda će bit ok.

----------


## Ženica_85

Hvala ti.  :Wink:  Valjda će biti ok.

----------


## antony34

Sjedila sam u drugom redu stolica jako duga smeda kosa. Kraj mene je sjedila jedna plava g. Mislim da znam koja si.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure kad se narucuje za konzultacije, jel jos uvijek 1. dan ciklusa, pregled 8. dan?!
Vidim da Alebic odlazi, kakva je dr Jukic, mislim na strucnost?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## saan

Bubimitka uvijek zoves 1 dc.
dr. Jukic je meni radila transfer... rezultat znas :Smile:  jos moje dvije poznanice su njeni pacijenti i uspjele su iz prve!
 jel ti to pripremas pojacanje malom princu? :Smile: )

----------


## mirelaj

dr. Jukić je super,mi smo isto bili njezini pacijenti, iz prvog pokušaja smo dobili blizance

----------


## kudri

vesele me ove pozitivne priče, tj. uspjesi zahvaljujući dr. jukić! :D

----------


## bubekica

cure, ima li netko informaciju sto ce biti s pacijentima dr. alebica nakon njegovog odlaska?
hoce li biti prebaceni kod dr. jukic ili ce cekati nekog novog (eventualno)? ili?
moze i na pp.

----------


## kleopatra

Cure kako se ponašate u vrijeme pikanja ... ja imam filing da mi se u naletima mjenja raspoloženje.... to od inekcija ?!  :Unsure:

----------


## antony34

To ti je od injekcija. Mene prsa bole ko luda nesmijem ih dirnuti i jako sam dobre volje.

----------


## kudri

bubekica, ja sam u pon bila 1. puta gore. i pitala sam sestru što ako se sada upišem kod dr. alebića, dal će me kasnije prebaciti automatski kod dr. jukić ili nekog novog? Rekla je da stvarno još ništa ne znaju, ali da bez doktora neću ostati. Ipak sam se upisala kod dr. Jukić...žena me oduševila. baš je nekako skroz pozitivna!

----------


## Ženica_85

Vidim da se neke cure prepoznaju iz čekaone, slatko  :Smile: 
Ja sam bila 1. put ovaj mjesec, pa ću na kontrolu idući, možda i ja sretnem neku od njih  :Smile: 
Prošli put sam pričala s jednom lijepom ženicom iz Metkovića, ako je ovdje , pozdravljam ju i nek' joj je sretno, mislim da je pričala o transferu... nova sam u tome, pa nemojte zamjeriti. 
P.s. ne znam jeste li to registrirale, ali meni je prvo palo u uči kada sam došla u čekaonu, da je na istom katu s lijeve strane čekaonica prepuna trudnica koje kontroliraju dijabetes, valjda...
Mislim, to je moguće samo kod nas  :Shock: , da se ne vodi računa o takvim stvarima, a možda je to i normalno, možda samo ja to tako gledam....

----------


## venera82

Mirelis, antony34, antonija 15 i ostale cure sretno vam  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Vidim da su cure zadovolje i sa dr. J., jednom sam kod nje bila na fm.

e sad jedno pitanje, kad sam bila u bolnici vidila sam da par na dan punkcije i davanja sperme ispunjava neki obrazac, o čemu se radi (da li je to koliko će se embrija vratiti 1ili2) ili sto drugo??

----------


## antony34

To su ti papiri s kojima priznajete i svojom voljom idete na punkciju i da se napise koliko je stanica dobljeno. Znaci nista komplicirano.

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene napokon da se javim...mi ćemo na FET, u utorak je transfer. E sad onaj dio koji mi je čudan, sestra rekla na transfer da dodjem u 11, pol 12? Da je to nešto po novom.....ima netko više nekakvih info?

----------


## antonija15

hvala venera 82,sretno i tebi :Smile: ,evo antony 34 ti je odgovorila a ja da se još nadovežem da nakon punkcije kad se vidi koliko je jajnih stanice suprug i ti potpisujete izjavu
 da se slažete da vam se embriji ako ih je više zamrznu

----------


## zdravka82

Strasna, ja sam bila na transferu sad u utorak i morala sam biti gore u pola 8, tako da je to stvarno nesto novo..

----------


## kleopatra

Na tetraborat  vaginalete..... gdje kupiti ,koliko koštaju , i kako ih stavljati ?!? Please curke pomoć ... jučer sam prešla pola grada i nisam našla ... a trebala sam ih staviti navečer... Šta da sad radim .. koliko sam shvatila one se prave ?!  Hvala !

----------


## bubekica

Imaju ih u ljekarni na VV, pocinjes ih stavljati cim stane m...

----------


## andream

Ne moraš rekla bih brinuti previše za te vaginalete jer ih druge bolnice nemaju u protokolima. Tako da ako jednu i propustiš, ništa strašno. Uvijek mi je bila enigma s tim vaginaletama i zašto ih jedino daje VV i jedino ta ljekarna radi.
A što se tiče transfera kod FET-a oko podneva, i ja sam ga imala oko tog vremena, rezultat u potpisu. Sretno!

----------


## antony34

Kleoparta imas ih u apoteci na dolcu. Tamo sam ih ja kupila dodu oko 35 kn. Sretno. I da nije problem ako si jednu propustila. Stavljas ih navecer i obavezno stavi normalan ulozak jer ces u protivnom biti sva mokra.

----------


## kleopatra

Hvala vam curke!!! :Love:

----------


## KLARA31

Cure su ti rekle gdje kupit, a ja sam ih imala sa sobom,jer su mi rekli da kupim unaprijed i nitko mi nije rekao kad da ih počmem stavljat,nisam počela na vrijeme, i tako da na kraju nisam ih ni stavljala,dr.A. rekao nema veze. Eto ne moraš se brinuti ako i preskočiš sve.

----------


## bubekica

Potpis na sve,
ja sam od 3 punkcije samo jednom koristila vaginalete kao pripremu.

----------


## KLARA31

> Vidim da se neke cure prepoznaju iz čekaone, slatko 
> Ja sam bila 1. put ovaj mjesec, pa ću na kontrolu idući, možda i ja sretnem neku od njih 
> Prošli put sam pričala s jednom lijepom ženicom iz Metkovića, ako je ovdje , pozdravljam ju i nek' joj je sretno, mislim da je pričala o transferu... nova sam u tome, pa nemojte zamjeriti. 
> P.s. ne znam jeste li to registrirale, ali meni je prvo palo u uči kada sam došla u čekaonu, da je na istom katu s lijeve strane čekaonica prepuna trudnica koje kontroliraju dijabetes, valjda...
> Mislim, to je moguće samo kod nas , da se ne vodi računa o takvim stvarima, a možda je to i normalno, možda samo ja to tako gledam....


Što te zamaraju trudnice  :Smile:  nije samo tako na V.V. u kbc Firule se do humane reprodukcije dolazi preko rodilišta!! Viđaš trudnice koje čekaju preglede,a posebno u 13h kada se dolazilo na injekcije na humanu je otpuštanje rodilja i beba pa prolaziš kroz tu gužvu do humane...puno puta to doživila...

----------


## Ženica_85

> Što te zamaraju trudnice  nije samo tako na V.V. u kbc Firule se do humane reprodukcije dolazi preko rodilišta!! Viđaš trudnice koje čekaju preglede,a posebno u 13h kada se dolazilo na injekcije na humanu je otpuštanje rodilja i beba pa prolaziš kroz tu gužvu do humane...puno puta to doživila...


Uh, sad tek vidim da je moj komentar onda light verzija... uhhhh :/                                                     :Smile:

----------


## NINA30

Pomagajte!!!Upravo sam procurila na telefon se više niko ne javlja...dr.mi je nakon neuspjelog pokušaja u  7mj.rekao da dođem u 9 -10mj. neznam što sad da radim, dali da dolazim sutra na VV,hoće li me itko primiti, neznam jel radi doktor ili doktorica (u biti mi je svejedno iako se vodim kod dr.A). Neznam što da radim,nisam iz Zagreba.
Imam uputnicu iako pojma nemam da li se nakon neuspjelog pokušaja odmah ide u sljedeći ili opet nanovo dogovori i pregovori!?

----------


## bubekica

Sutra samo dodji gore, vjerojatno ces doci na red oko 10-11, ali ja uvijek kad dolazim bez najave dodjem streberski oko 8, kazem sestrama kakva je situacija pa me posalju da u miru popijem kavicu.
Ako su svi nalazi dovoljno friski (papa i brisevi manje od god dana, markeri manje od 2 god) i na uzv sve bude ok, nema razloga da ne krenete u postupak.

Sretno!

----------


## sladja01

*NINA30* meni su sestre rekle da ako u petak popodne dobijem da svakako dodem u subotu tako da bi ja otisla...jedino ne znam jel cete odmah u postupak, ali odite ako imete uputnicu, nista vas ne košta  :Smile:  osim puta do tamo  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene, zvala sam čak danas gore da provjerm svoj transfer oko pol 12,  i da, tako je. Dakle, eto nam noviteta.
Tnx andream!  :Smile:

----------


## NINA30

Ma jooj sve mi je nešto zbrkano,papa i brisevi su mi iz 10mj/2013. moja gin. je na bolovanju od 8mj. a zamjena neće da radi papu a i briseve samo ako isključivo dr.traži u ovom slučaju specijalista. Ovo vjerojatno ima samo kod nas bw ja sam iz Osijeka.

----------


## venera82

Da li u toj izjavi i potpisujemo koliko embrija da se vrati 1ili 2? 

E da i mene zanimaju te na tetraborat vaginalete, ja ih isto moram pripremiti, našla sam negdje na forumu da ih imaju samo u ljekarni na VV (a vidim da ih imaju i na Dolcu), koja je svrha tih vaginaleta s obzirom da ih samo VV koristi i od kojeg do kojeg dc se koriste?

Nina30 - potpisujem bubekicu i sladju, ja sam isto 2-3 puta došla nenajavljena i to u 7 sati, sestre me upisale i došla bi na red tek oko 11 sati (jedan put sam bila gotova tek u 13 sati). Jednom sam dobila u petak poslije 18 sati i u subotu sam došla na pregled i odmah počela sa klomifenima.

sestre uvijek kazu ako dobijete u petak dođite u subotu -nenajavljeno, a ako dobijete u subotu ili nedjelju onda dođite u ponedjeljak -nenajavljeno.

----------


## saan

Nina30 zamoli zamjenu svoje gin. da ti napravi papu i briseve reci da kreces u postupak i da ti to treba. Nesmije te odbiti!
Venera tetraborat vag. sluze za dezinfekciju rodnice.
sretno cureee

----------


## sultania

Pozdrav cure! Nova sam na forumu, vec duze citam vase postove i nadam se da cete mi moci pomoci. Muz i ja lijecimo neplodnost. On je bio na svim pregledima kod androloga i zavrsio s njim, ugl. Dg. oligoasthenospermia.   Androlog mu je rekao da kada budem 1. dan ciklusa da se javim sestri na telefon. O cemu se radi? Da li mi treba neka uputnica? Da li idem k njemu ili nekom ginekologu?

----------


## kleopatra

Cure  ..  :Very Happy:   ... sutra imam kontrolu u srijedu  najvjerovatnije punkcija ... jel smijemo danas imati keks  :Very Happy:   mislim .. možda se primi i ovak dok sam pod stimulacijom ...hihihi

----------


## bubekica

Venera, vaginalete se koriste do punkcije.
Kleopatra, ovisi o spermiogramu, mi moramo apstinirati 6-7 dana prije punkcije... Normalna apstinencija za punkciju je 2-5 dana.
Sultania, dobrodosla? Muz je obradu kod androloga obavio na vv? 1dc zoves sestre i narucujes se kod dr (ginekologa) na pregled (najcesce bude 8dc), treba ti uputnica za prvi pregled, ako se ne varam to je a1.

----------


## venera82

Bubekice tnx,
Sultania dobrodošla i sretno, kao sto ti je i Bubekice napisala treba ti uputnica, ali mislim da je za pregled uputnica  A2,a za vadit hormone A3, to će ti tvoj gin tocno znati.

----------


## mirelaj

cure da li itko zna od vas kad se može ponovo u postupak? inače ja sam rodila u 5 mj 2013, još uvijek jedno dojim

----------


## bugaboo

Mirelaj mislim da mozes odmah ako ste spremni, jedino nisam sigurna jel trebas prestati dojiti zbg stimulacije? Odi na konzultacije pa sve direkno pitaj dr., ionako vam trebaju friski nalazi.

----------


## sladja01

*NINA30* jeste uspjeli obaviti pregled u subotu? 
I kako se bliži 1.10. a ja ovih dana moram dobiti i ici gore 3DC jel ima nekih novosti po pitanju Alebića ili je to to, on odlazi pa se ne zna šta će biti?

----------


## Ženica_85

Pozdrav cure svima...
Bubekica, vidim da se ti stvarno razumiješ i možemo se osloniti na tebe  :Smile:  , hvala
Htjedoh te pitati... imam nalaz s VV, progesteron 21. dan  11 (prošle godine nalaz je 2 puta znao bit i više od 30), referentne su 12-49 u toj fazi MC... Znači li to da nije bilo ovulacije ili , što bih ja rekla jer osjećam, da  je ovulacija nastupila kasnije pa je automatski i razina prog. možda niža taj dan... Hm... ne žalim da me to muči, a muči me.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Zenica, razina progesterona niza od ref vrijednosti znaci da ovulacije jos nije bilo, tj buduci je kod tebe malo ispod ref razine, moguce da je o bila kasnije pa se jos nije do kraja oblikovalo zuto tijelo (koje luci progesteron). Zapravo je tako kako si napisala  :Kiss: 

Metlama isprika na offtopicu.

----------


## Ženica_85

[QUOTE=bubekica;2671103]Zenica, razina progesterona niza od ref vrijednosti znaci da ovulacije jos nije bilo, tj buduci je kod tebe malo ispod ref razine, moguce da je o bila kasnije pa se jos nije do kraja oblikovalo zuto tijelo (koje luci progesteron). Zapravo je tako kako si napisala  :Kiss: 

Baš ti hvala... uvijek nađem neku pozitivu, ali iskreno sam pomislila pa šta je sad, prije mi je to bilo ok, jer od 1. mj ove godine sam dobila Euthyrox za snižavanje TSH, sad sam na 50  mg i sad je on kažu optimalan za zaćeće, ukoliko naravno joj 101 stvar štima. 
Idem idući tj. na VV na kontrolu, pa Vam javim jel' još Alebić ili sam kod dr.  :grouphug:

----------


## Mala28

bila sam danas na inseminaciji
test mi je 7.10. i doktor mi rekao da ne javljam rezultat njemu jer ga više neće biti
pitala sam ga jeli dolazi drugi doktor, rekao mi da se još ne zna ali za početak neka doktorici javim rezultat testa

----------


## zdravka82

Mala28 sretno, nek ovaj AIH bude uspješan!!

----------


## Argente

> test mi je 7.10. i doktor mi rekao da ne javljam rezultat njemu jer ga više neće biti
> pitala sam ga jeli dolazi drugi doktor, rekao mi da se još ne zna ali za početak neka doktorici javim rezultat testa


ajoj...bolnica s najvećim brojem postupaka spada samo na 1 dr...koji će to tamo kaos nastati...

----------


## Inesz

Ako VV brzo ne zaposli drugog subspecijalista humane reprodukcije morat će smanjiti broj mpo postupaka koje provodi godišnje. 

Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji
Uvjeti za rad

Članak 39.

(1) Odobrenje iz članka 38. ovoga Zakona ministar daje rješenjem kojim se utvrđuje da zdravstvena ustanova ispunjava uvjete za provođenje pojedinog postupka medicinske pomognute oplodnje iz članka 38. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona s obzirom na prostor, radnike, medicinsko-tehničku opremu, sustav kvalitete i druge uvjete.

(2) Odobrenje iz stavka 1. ovoga članka ministar daje na rok od pet godina na temelju prethodnog mišljenja Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju.

(3) Protiv rješenja iz stavka 1. ovoga članka nije dopuštena žalba, ali se može pokrenuti upravni spor.

(4) Uvjeti iz stavka 1. ovoga članka odnose se na:

– minimalnu medicinsko-tehničku opremu i prostor za izvedbu svakog pojedinog postupka sukladno suvremenim medicinskim spoznajama,

– obvezu zapošljavanja u punom radnom vremenu najmanje: jednog specijalista ginekologije i opstetricije s užom specijalizacijom iz humane reprodukcije, jednog magistra biologije i jedne medicinske sestre – za izvođenje do 250 postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje godišnje,

*– obvezu zapošljavanja u punom radnom vremenu najmanje: dva specijalista ginekologije i opstetricije s užom specijalizacijom iz humane reprodukcije, dva magistra biologije i jedne medicinske sestre – za izvođenje do 500 postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje godišnje,

– obvezu zapošljavanja u punom radnom vremenu najmanje: tri specijalista ginekologije i opstetricije s užom specijalizacijom iz humane reprodukcije, tri magistra biologije, dvije medicinske sestre i jednog laboratorijskog tehničara – za izvođenje više od 500 postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje godišnje.
*
(5) Zdravstvena ustanova iz stavka 1. ovoga članka obvezna je sklopiti ugovor sa zdravstvenom ustanovom iste djelatnosti za zamjensko liječenje za slučaj nastupa posebnih i nepredvidivih okolnosti.

(6) Magistar biologije iz stavka 4. podstavaka 2., 3. i 4. ovoga članka mora imati najmanje dvije godine radnog iskustva na poslovima postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje.

(7) Uvjete u pogledu prostora, medicinsko-tehničke opreme i sustava kvalitete iz stavka 1. ovoga članka, uz prethodno pribavljeno mišljenje Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju i Hrvatskog društva za ginekološku endokrinologiju i humanu reprodukciju Hrvatskog liječničkog zbora, pravilnikom propisuje ministar.

----------


## sultania

bubekica, hvala na info. Inace, suprug je sve obavljao na VV. Sada njegov androlog salje mene na nekakve pretrage na koje se javljam 1.dc.  Nadam se da nije nista strasno. :/   
Znate li mozda da li se moze uzeti uputnica kod privatnog ginekologa jer imam jos jedan probl. 
Ginekologica je iz DZ otisla privatno raditi i sada nemam socijalnog ginekologa.  :Sad: 
Mozda nekoga za preporuciti za Zagreb?     :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

Ako ce smanjivat broj postupaka onda ce imati viska biologa, iskreno - ne vjerujem da ce se to desiti. Ovaj scenarij je VV vec prosao s odlaskom lucingera, doci ce to na svoje. Trebat ce vremena, naravno.

----------


## Argente

je da, samo Alebić je tada već bio tamo

----------


## bubekica

A sad je jukicka tamo.

----------


## Ženica_85

> bubekica, hvala na info. Inace, suprug je sve obavljao na VV. Sada njegov androlog salje mene na nekakve pretrage na koje se javljam 1.dc.  Nadam se da nije nista strasno. :/   
> Znate li mozda da li se moze uzeti uputnica kod privatnog ginekologa jer imam jos jedan probl. 
> Ginekologica je iz DZ otisla privatno raditi i sada nemam socijalnog ginekologa. 
> Mozda nekoga za preporuciti za Zagreb?


Pozdrav, 
iskreno ne znam kakvo je stanje s pacijentima u DZ Švarcova, tj. primaju li, ali definitivno bi ti preporučila ili svoju Dr. Anu Zovak ili preko puta ordinacija Danijel Šeba (frendice mi idu, pa vele da su jako zadovoljne).
Nazvati pa zamoliti sestru.
I ja sam tako molila prošle godine pa me ubacila Zovak.
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## NINA30

> *NINA30* jeste uspjeli obaviti pregled u subotu? 
> I kako se bliži 1.10. a ja ovih dana moram dobiti i ici gore 3DC jel ima nekih novosti po pitanju Alebića ili je to to, on odlazi pa se ne zna šta će biti?


Nism išla u subotu jer mi je M tek u subotu krenula tako da sam išla u ponedjeljak, nenajvaljena 3DC sestre su me primile bez ikakvih propitkivanja i uspijela sam odmah krenuti u postupak

----------


## Argente

> A sad je jukicka tamo.


Mah, da, brzopleto sam se izrazila...zapravo sam mislila da je Jukićka već bila tamo tj. došla dok je Lučinger bio na otkaznom roku. Ali nije, očito?
Je li i Luči je svojevremeno ostao sam kad se stari Jukić razbolio (BTW, je li on nešto u rodu ovoj Jukićki?) Ima li koja među vama da se već odlučila pratiti Aleta kod Podobnika?

----------


## bubekica

Nemam pojma jel ale bio sam neko vrijeme kad je luci otisao, to je "prije mog vremena".

Za jukice nemam pojma, al njoj je to drugo prezime, valjda po muzu.

----------


## antony34

Argente eto ja cu za njim. Mi smo se vec dogovorili. U drugom mj sam kod njega na novoj adresi.

----------


## Inesz

mislim da je dr D. P. J. kćer od dr P. J. koji je ranije radio na VV.

to zasigurno znaju naše maratonke.

ako drugi mpo liječnik odmah ne stupi na dužnost, jasno je da se pad odrađenih mpo postupaka ne može izbjeći.  :Sad:

----------


## TrudyC

> Mah, da, brzopleto sam se izrazila...zapravo sam mislila da je Jukićka već bila tamo tj. došla dok je Lučinger bio na otkaznom roku. Ali nije, očito?
> Je li i Luči je svojevremeno ostao sam kad se stari Jukić razbolio (BTW, je li on nešto u rodu ovoj Jukićki?) Ima li koja među vama da se već odlučila pratiti Aleta kod Podobnika?


Dr. Jukić je došla negdje u prosincu 2010. Alebić je bio sam uz dodatni teret odlaska biologice. Kad je Lučinger otišao i odveo Lanu uskočio je dr. Škvorc koji je "školovao" ove dvije biologice koje su sada na VV-u. Škvorc je bio tamo negdje godinu i pol dana.

----------


## kiša

cure, ja sam prolazila postupke kad je lučinger otišao, i mislim da biologice nije obučavao dr. Škvorc nego dr. Kniewald, u svakom slučaju žao mi je što Alebić odlazi,  trebat će vremena da se opet sve uhoda

----------


## TrudyC

Joj da Kniewlad - pomiješala sam ih jer je jedan radio kod drugog 

Sorry  :škartoc:

----------


## venera82

Cure ja sam danas bila na VV, idem u postupak - IVF, prebacili su me u doktorice. Doktor vise ne uzima u postupak. 

Dobila sam gonale - svaki dan po dva i MM će mi ih davati u rame. Danas mi je sestra dala injekciju, a sutra MM kreće u akciju. Da li se uz gonale dobije klomifen ili sto drugo, ja nisam ništa dobila.

Zanima me da li ste prebrisali područje vatom natopljenoj alkoholom?? kupila sam i na tetraborat vaginalete. Ako neko ima link kako se daju injekcije u rame neka mi pošalje? Tnx

----------


## bubekica

Imas temu samodavanje injekcija, ima tamo videa.
Ja sam davala u trbuh, prebrisem alkoholom.
Ne treba ti klomifem uz gonale.

----------


## Ženica_85

Bubekica, oprosti što gnjavim... ali AMH s VV 0-75,5 ref, kod mene 14, jel to ok ili... 
Hvala ti!  :Naklon:

----------


## venera82

Bubekice tnx!
Prvo pikanje u rame dobro proslo, MM se uzivio, ma bila sam super pacijent, Haha, idemo dalje.....

Idem sljedeći tjedan na kontrolu i do tada sam dobila gonale, da li ću dobiti opet gonale (veću ili manju dozu, ovisno kako reagiram na to) ili se daje sto drugo?

----------


## bubekica

Venera, dobit ces gonale do stoperice i vjerojatno za supresiju cetrotide. Super za pikanje, bravo muz!

Zenica, nisam sigurna, moj je uvijek preko 100 zbog pcos -a...

----------


## Inesz

> Bubekica, oprosti što gnjavim... ali AMH s VV 0-75,5 ref, kod mene 14, jel to ok ili... 
> Hvala ti!



Ako ti je godište rođenja u nicku, a amh izražen u mjernoj jedinici pmol/l, onda je 14 pmol/l  niska vrijednost za ženu od 29 godina.  :Sad:  


Referentne vrijednosti (enokrinološki laboratorij KBC Sestre Milosrdnice):

Anti-Müllerov hormon (AMH) pmol/L

0.0 – 2.2 -Vrlo niske koncentracije
2.2 – 15.7 -Smanjena plodnost
15.7 – 28.6- Zadovoljavajuća plodnost
28.6 – 48.5- Optimalna plodnost
> 48.5- Povećane koncentracije

Međutim, amh vrijednost  sama po sebi nema neku osobitu prognostičku vrijednost, potrebno je amh promatrati zajedno sa drugim nalazima-brojem antralnih folikula, volumenom i izgledom jajnika, vrijednosti FSH, dobi žene, reakcijama na dosadašnje stimulacije.

Jesi već bila u stimuliranim postupcima? Koliko si lijekova primala i koliko si js dobila?




Povećane koncentracije

----------


## Ženica_85

Joj, baš ti hvala na iscrpnim info.
Nisam nikad bila ni na čemu jer je sad cca 8 mj. pokušavanja...
Ne znam, vjerujem ti da je tako kako kažeš i mene je malo iznenadila brojka... Da, imat ću 30 godina u proljeće, a obzirom da mi je mama s 38 stupila u menopauzu, nadam se da nije to.
Bila prošli ciklus kod Alebića, 1. put općenito na Humanoj i rekao je da je UZV jajnika i procjena jajnih stanica dobra. Uvijek bi unazad par pregleda spominjali da vide domin. folikuk i antralne,  Progesteron, FSH ok, M 30-32 redovito, Lh trakice redovito poz. prije ovulacije...
A, tko će znat više, idem do dr. na kontrolu idući tjedan. U međuvremenu još vadila inzulin, slobodni testosteron i ok je, muž na Sp. u pon.
Bubekica - merci  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

Pojavila mi se očekivana crvena točkica  :Wink:  prije sat vremena tako da sam u ponedjeljak nenajavljena na pregledu i nadam se da će me doktorica htjeti primiti jer imam dogovoren postupak i da se ovaj put kući vraćam sa pikicama  :Wink:

----------


## venera82

Sladja - Ja sam bila gore u četvrtak i imala sam dogovoreni postupak i krenula sam u postupak, ali su me prebacili u doktorice. u biti sestre su me pitale da li to zelim s obzirom da doktor odlazi i ne prima vise u postupak, naravno da sam pristala jer mi se ne da cekati dok dodje drugi dr., a koliko sam shvatila ni one ne znaju kada ce doći. Dobila sam pikalice i to mi MM uspjesno obavlja  :Smile:

----------


## venera82

E cure mene zanima do koliko sati ujutro ste se pikale?

Sestre su mi prvu pikalicu dale u 14 sati i rekle da drugu dobijem u 12, pa u 10, onda je li stalno dajem u 10 do zadnje?

----------


## Šiškica

Venera dobro su ti rekle. Drži se njihovih uputa.

----------


## Šiškica

Da pikaj se   u 10 , naravno ak možeš !! 
 Ak ti možda ne paše onda si opet postepeno pomalo  pomakni prema naprijed do 8 sati.

oprost tek sad sam detaljno pročitala pitanje.

----------


## sladja01

Bila danas na pregledu 3DC...prebacili me kod doktorice, do sada nisam imala prilike upoznati ju, ali meni je na prvu divna, sve mi objasnila i da, i ja sam napokon postala pikalica  :Smile:  u subotu 4.10. prva kontrola.

----------


## venera82

Sladja ti si se već pikala na SD? Di se pikas?Mene MM pika u rame.

----------


## sladja01

Ovo mi je prvo pikanje i sama cu pokušati riješiti  :Smile:  u trbuh  :Smile:  ali ajmo se preseliti na temu o davanju inekcija da ne kršimo pravila  :Smile:

----------


## mirelis

Do kad je doktor Alebic na VV ?

----------


## bubekica

Do kraja ovog tjedna.

----------


## mirelis

> Do kraja ovog tjedna.


A subota ?

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da je i u subotu tu.
On ti je sad gore, nazovi ga u ambulantu.

----------


## mirelis

zvat cu ga oko 13...
Ako sad ima posla il je U sali ...

----------


## bubekica

Nije u sali  :Wink:

----------


## mirelis

> Nije u sali


kako to da nije

----------


## bubekica

Pa gotova je sala.

----------


## venera82

Bubekice da li si ti danas bila na konzultacijama?

Koji se hormoni vade kad se prati folikulometrija? E2, estrogen, progesteron, fish, lh??

----------


## bubekica

Da, bila sam danas gore, dogovorili klomifenski za iduci ciklus koji pocinje kroz par dana.

U postupku se prate samo estradiol i progesteron.

----------


## venera82

Bubekice nadam se da ce klomifenski biti i dobitni!

Znam da je estradiol ali nisam znala koji je drugi.

----------


## venera82

Kada se radi punkcija sto se dobije protiv bolova?

----------


## bubekica

Tramal i normabel  :Wink:

----------


## venera82

Tramal i normabel ublaže punkcija (nisam ih nikada koristila)?

Ukoliko dodje do hiperstimulacije jajnika  (srednja i izrazita) onda se transfer odgadja za sljedeći ciklus??

----------


## bubekica

Tramal je protiv bolova, normabel
za opustanje...
Kod hipera transfer bude nakon jednog ciklusa pauze.

----------


## sladja01

Danas bila na prvoj folikulometriji 8DC i kaže mi doktorica da sam neočekivano dobro odreagirala na stimulaciju, tj. imam malo previše folikula...pa je naravno moguće da dođe do hiperstimulacije...ali kao vidjeti ćemo u ponedjeljak jel se svi razvijaju i šta dalje...i spomenula mi mogućnost odustajanja od transvera ovaj ciklus. E sada, kako čitam da se simptomi pojavljuju tek iza punkcije, jel oni preventivno ako je velik broj folikula u pitanju odluče da nema transfera ili još ima nade da ako sve sa mnom bude ok i ako ćemo imati koji embrij da se to ipak ovaj mjesec napravi?

----------


## bubekica

Odluku o tome hoce li ili nece biti transfera cete donijeti na dan punkcije. Mene su sva 3 puta upozoravali na hiper jer sam burno reagirala, ali smo na kraju uvijek ipak vracali.
Smanjili su ti terapiju i dobit ces decapeptyl umjesto brevactidea za stopericu kako bi smanjili sansu za hiper.
Tu sam za sva pitanja o hiperu  :Smile:

----------


## antonija15

ja zvala jučer,sestra mi živčano rekla neka zovem doktoricu.ja se jutros samo pojavila gore,primili me bez problema.doktorica rekla ovaj put prirodni postupak,dala i klomifene,e sad mene zanima pošto mi je prvi put prirodni po čemu se razlikuje od stimuliranog?znam pitanje je glupo ali...

----------


## bubekica

Manje js, nema pikanja (osim stoperice)...

----------


## sladja01

Hvala bubekice  :Smile:  da,smanjili su mi puregon na 100jedina i dobila sam cetrotice...a jel se moze sta preventivno raditi da bi se hiper izbjegao, citam za ono da se pije puno tekucine, mozda nesto jos  :Smile:

----------


## antonija15

bubekica hvala na odgovoru,budući da je doktorica u gužvi nisam je stigla sve ni pitati

----------


## bubekica

Sladja, to su savjeti za poslije punkcije.
Sad zapravo oni rade na tome da sprijece jako hiper. Ti tu ne mozes nista.
Antonija, np. Sretno!

----------


## venera82

Sladja ja sam isto dobro reagirala na stimulaciju i imala sam folikula. Koristila sam gonale i cetrotide, te stopericu decapeptyl  x 2 koja se daje u stomak (i drzi u frizideru), da i meni je dr. rekla da pijem dosta tekucine (kako ne bi doslo do hipera).
danas sam bila na punkcija i dobila sam 6 js, idem gore u cetvrtak da vidim kako je moja ekipa napredovala, a transfer smo ipak ostavili za sljedeci mjesec u prirodnom ciklusu. sad nestrpljivo cekam cetvrtak.....
Kada bi tebi trebala biti punkcija?

----------


## sladja01

Iz kojeg razloga ste vi odgodili transfer? I jel bilo 6 folikula ili ipak vise? Ja cu vjerovatno u cetvrtak na punkciju. Kako je tvoja punkcija prosla?

----------


## venera82

U slucaju hipera i u razgovoru sa dr. tako smo mi odlučili, iako da smo inzistirali mogli su nam ih vratiti (sad su jajnici od stimulacije povećani i kao moglo bi doći do komplikacija, tako da ce mi ih vratiti u slj. mj. u prirodnom ciklusu kad endometrij bude dovoljne veličine i kada se jajnici stabiliziraju), nadam se najboljem. u cetrvtak idem gore da vidim da li su se js oplodile i koliko? a joj tko ce mi docekati cetvrtak. kad sam ih pitala koliko sam folikula dobila rekli su mi da sam dobila 6 js, a punkcija je dobro prošla, nije bilo tako strašno, da se izdržati, neka tupa bol, ma dobro je sto daju injekcije protiv bolova. Biti ce to sve ok, drzi se!

----------


## sladja01

Hvala  :Smile:  a realno gledajuci mozda i bolje tako odgoditi dok se sve ne smiri, ja cu sutra vidjeti kakvo je stanje kod mene. Zelim da ti brzo dodje cetvrtak i da sve uspiju  :Smile:  A vec sam bila na jednoj punkciji i nisam bas odusevljena, ali doktorica mi se cini njezna pa se nadam da nece biti strasno. Jel u sobi gdje se lezi dovoljno toplo za spavacicu kratkih rukava  :Smile:

----------


## saan

sladja ponesi si duge rukave! evo ja sam na danasnji dan prije godinu dana imala transfer i nije bas bilo toplo :Smile: 
cure sretnoooo

----------


## bubekica

Sladja ja uvijek imam spavacicu kratkih rukava i neki vesticu za preko ako bude hladno.

Sretno svim curkama!

----------


## venera82

sladja kako je bilo na fm? ja sam imala spacavicu dugih rukava, dok su ostale cure imale kratkih, i nijedna se nije zalila da je hladno, budući da već imaš kratkih rukava uzmi vesticu kako ti je Bubekice i napisala.

----------


## venera82

Kad je FET da li se isto ide na pregled 2-3 dc pa ide fm 7-8 dc, i koristi li se stopericu?

----------


## bubekica

Pregled 2/3dc, onda za cca 10 dana. Na prvom pregledu dobis estrofem, kad endometrij bude dovoljno debeo uvodi se utrogestan i nakon nekoliko dana, ovisno o starosti embrija, je transfer. Nema stoperice.

----------


## iva777

Bok cure! Nova sam na ovoj temi ali vas pratim vec duze vrijeme jer se spremamo na vv pa sam htjela se malo informirati i ohrabriti.  :Smile: 
U pon sam na 1 kontrolnom pregledu 8dc a mm na spermio.
Kod dr.jukic sam jer Alebica kao sto znate uskoro nema.
Vec imam sve potrebne nalaze, hormona, briseve, markere , papu....nedugo sam sve  obavila i sve je ok ☺ dok mm vec radio spermiogram i jako je los

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam danas kontaktirala kliniku Podobnik..rekli su mi da Alebić tamo radi od 15.10. i to popodne..i da njegove pacijentice placaju konzultacije 450kn a inace je do 750..eto,samo ako koga zanima..ja si razmisljam otici do njega tamo

----------


## fuksija

Zašto na VV ne daju anesteziju kod punkcije js?Nije mi to jasno..drugdje vidim da daju..
I koliko se zapravo čeka na ulazak u postupak kad se jednom pribave svi nalazi?Vidim  da se drugdje čeka mjesecima do godinu dana..

----------


## bubekica

Fuksija,
na vv nema anestezije jer prostor nije adekvatan za rad anesteziologa, nemaju potrebne uvjete nit ih mogu imati jer jednostavno nemaju prostora.

Koliko vremena prodje od prvih konzultacija do prvog postupka ovisi o tome koje pretrage je potrebno obaviti, ali rekla bih da je neki prosjek 3mj.

Vidjela sam da na drugoj temi pitas - jedino vv nema anesteziju, sd, vg i petrova imaju.

----------


## fuksija

Hvala na odgovoru..ja imam sve nalaze,sad bi trebala u neki postupak a ne znam kamo  :Sad:  (jer je taman sad Alebić otišao)..

----------


## bubekica

Fuksija, ne znam zasto toliko zazires od dr jukic.
Koliko sam shvatila, moras i hsg napraviti? Njega mozes na merkuru ako si pacijent na vv.

Kleopatra znala sam  :Smile:  Cestitam!

----------


## sladja01

Kleopatra, lijepe vijesti  :Smile: 
Fuksija, ja sam bila pacijent Alebica i sva u bedu kad sam cula da odlazi jer je bio divan doktor, prebacili me kod dr.Jukic i mene je za sada odusevila, sve sta pitam objasni, na punkciji je bila divna, sve u svemu, meni je super.

----------


## fuksija

Bubekica..na vv sam prvenstveno isla radi dr.alebica..bila sam jednom kod dr.jukic,bila je dosta hladna i nezainteresirana i cudila se zasto me dr.alebic salje na kariogram (a imam dijete s teskocama)
Na vv mi se ne svida ni to sto ne daju anesteziju kod punkcije..kako to tocno izgleda tamo?koliko je bolno?i kad se moze doci na red za postupak?
Sladja..molim te (moze i pp) detaljan opis punkcije i koliko je bolno..
Kleopatra..cestitke!!

----------


## fuksija

I da..jos nesto..da li je na merkuru sono hsg ili rtg hsg?

----------


## bubekica

Zao mi je sto imas lose iskustvo s dr. Jukic.
Punkcija boli. Nekog vise nekog manje, dobis pikice za smirenje i protiv bolova pa se malo lakse podnese. Dosad sam prosla 3 punkcije, dobiveno je 10, 7 i 8 jajnih stanica.
Za cekanje na postupak sam to rekla - prosjek 3-4mj, konkretno u vasem slucaju, nakon sto obavis hsg (i izvadis markere na hiv, hepatitis i sifilis - ne znam jel ti alebic dao da to vadis).
Sto te jos zanima?
Mislim da po novom na merkuru rade sono hsg, a to ti je najbolje nazvati ginekologiju i pitati.

----------


## fuksija

Da, imam markere. Samo nemam hsg

----------


## venera82

fuksija - ja sam obavila rtg hsg i bol je trajala kratko, 2 sek, nije tako strasno. radila sam i 1 punkciju na VV, dali su mi pikicu za opuštanje i protiv bolova, ni to nije strašno, kad uhvate folikul malo osjetis tupu bol (bar sam ja), sa ekipom u sali pričaš, ja sam se čak i zezala, eto i to sam prezivjela, ma ne znam šta mi to žene ne možemo prezivit.  ja sam u 2 mj. bila na konzultacijama, u 3 mj. izvadila hormone i markere (iako sam imala vec hormone trazili su mi da ih ponovno vadim kod njih) i u 4 mj. sam imala AIH. ja sam isto bila pacijent od doktora i zao mi je sto je otisao, sad sam se prebacila kod doktorice koje mi je isto super, ne da mi se cekati da dodje drugi dr, a isto tako ne da mi se ići u druge bolnice. iskoristit ću ovo sto imam od HZZO, a ako ne uspijem onda idem privatno.

----------


## antony34

Venera82 imala sam samo dva jer na dvije stimulacije nisam reairala. U jednom smo odustali a sad u zadnjem nije bilo js od cetri folikula. Vec sam se dogovorila da mi daju papire pa da idem u Prag na donirane js. S time da cu se jos cuti s dr Alebicem nakon sad zadnjeg pokusaja.

----------


## iva777

Danas sam bila na 1.kontrolnom pregledu kod dr.Jukic i doktorica je zaista ok, sve mi je lijepo i polako objasnila i odgovarala na sva pitanja.s obzirom da sam cekala 4h na pregled jer je bilo puno buducih mamica prije mene dr.je stvarno bila puna razumijevanja i strpljiva.ugl.poslala me da napravim papu i briseve i da se vidimo  3- 5 ciklusa gore na hormonskoj pretrazi.mm je ponovio spermio ali nista nije boljiali samo pozitivno!!
ali mi je natuknula da bi vec krajem 1.mjeseca mogli u postupak

----------


## fuksija

Wow! Super! Cestitke! 
Kako to da je dr A bio gore?

----------


## bubekica

Otkazni rok dr a traje do 15.10., ali ga prosli tjedan nije bilo iz drugih razloga. 
Iako je juce bio gore, nije primao pacijente.

----------


## sladja01

Samo da javim da sam jučer bila na transferu, 5.dan...vraćena mi jedna blastica, sada neizvjesnost do 27.10.... ostale JS nisu preživjele do jučer (neke su se odmah prestale dijeliti, neke iza 3.dana koliko sam skužila)...

----------


## Argente

Malo ste se zaigrale pa sam selila na Odbrojavanje  :Smile:  Pls nastavite tamo, sretno svima!

----------


## antonija15

evo ja danas bila na punkciji,prirodni postupak.dobila 7 jajnih stanica samo što nije bilo doktorice nego su došla dva doktora iz Merkura.ovaj put užasno me bolilo, 
ali preživih nekako

----------


## bubekica

Antonija15, mozes li mi reci koja 2 doktora? Moze i na pp.

I super rezultat za klomifenski postupak!

----------


## suncokret19

Molim vas možete mi objasniti kako ide postupak naručivanja za pregled kod ginekologa?
Evo danas nam je soc.gin rekao da bolje da krenemo putem zagreba i umjetne oplodnje.

----------


## bubekica

Za narucivanje na vv zoves 1 dan ciklusa, broj je na prvoj stranici teme.
Narucit ce te otpilike 8 dan ciklusa, ti ces obaviti uzv i razgovor, a muz spermiogram.
Ako su hormoni vadjeni na vv neces ih morati ponavljati.
Hormoni su ti tipicni za pcos, imam gotovo identicne nalaze.

----------


## bubekica

Nemoj se plasiti, postoji i druga stinulacija tabletama osim klomifena, nije mozda nuzna stimulacija injekcijama koja u principu podrazumijeva ivf zbog razvoja velikog broja folikula.
Baci oko ovdje
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/nova-brosura-o-neplodnosti

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala na odgovorima!! Baš si  :Smile:  !
Kako nemam svoje menstruacije, neće ni biti bitni dani ciklusa pa se nadam da će me čim prije naručiti.. ja sam vadila svoje hormone na vv, suprug ima spermiogram sa sv.duha..a hsg radila u privatnoj klinici.. priznaju li nalaze iz drugih bolnica ili da samo suprug ide obavi novi spermiogram kod njih??

----------


## bubekica

Hsg ce ti priznati, a sgram ce tm morati ponavljati kod njih.
Svakako napravi ogtt i profil inzulina, to isto mozes na vv na uputnicu.

----------


## suncokret19

bubekica, znaš koliko otprilke treba čekati na taj 1. pregled?

----------


## bubekica

Ako zoves na 1dc, naruce te za tjedan dana. Nemam pojma kak je to ako ciklus nemas, ja ga nemam prirodno, ali ga izazivam duphastonom.

----------


## suncokret19

i to mi je dovoljna utjeha, bitno da nije u pitanju razdoblje od mjesec il više... 
možda ću ga i ja morati izazivati, budem čula kaj budu mi rekli dok ih nazovem. 
 :Smile:

----------


## antonija15

Bubekica-punkciju mi je radio dr Mario Podgajski,a drugi stariji dr koji je bio pored mene neznam kako se zove.samo mogu reči da doktorica ima nježniju ruku.tako bi me jako piknuo da su grasci znoja kapali sa mene.u jednomm sam trenutku imala osjećaj da ću se onesvjestiti i molila ga daprestane da nemogu više.jos me dva puta piknuo i rekao da je tri epruvete napikao i da ih ima 7

----------


## TrudyC

> Antonija15, mozes li mi reci koja 2 doktora? Moze i na pp.
> 
> I super rezultat za klomifenski postupak!


Kad sam  dr. A pitala tko će ga zamijeniti rekao je da će se uz dr. Jukić vrtiti još 3 ginekologa. Sličan sistem će biti uveden kao što je na Petrovoj. Dakle više nitko neće ekskluzivno raditi MPO  nego će se smjenjivati s doktorima iz Merkura. Mislila sam da će bar dr. Jukić tamo ostaviti ali vidim da neće.

----------


## bubekica

Ne treba tako ozbiljne zakljucke donositi na temelju polovicnih informacija s foruma. Doktorica je taj dan bila sluzbeno odsutna, ostale dane je stalno tu.

----------


## TrudyC

Ne donosim nikakve zaključke i nadam se od srca radi tebe i svih ostalih pacijentica da će dr. Jukić ostati konstanta. 

Ove sve ostalo mi je rekao dr. A kad sam ga direktno pitala. Bilo bi dobro kad bi se sve informacije otvoreno dijelile s pacijentima. Npr. bilo bi dobro znati imaju li ovi ostali doktori s Merkura iskustva s MPO-om. Za početak...

----------


## mg1975

Sutra sam na VV ali ne zbog MPO-a (završila kod endokrinologice  :Shock: ) pa ako će biti netko gore od stare ekipe...javite se za kavu.

----------


## Šiškica

I ja bila jutros kod endokrinologice   i bome puna čekaona kod dr. Jukić   :Smile: 
Baš mi drago ..
 i ne kuži se da radi samo jedan doktor.


Morala sam juriti na posao pa se nisam javila sestrama da pokupim tj. podignem karton tak da ću morati opet jedan dan gore!!
To mi je tak teško i tužno  nakon svih tih godina  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Siskica, zar smo se opet fulale?  :Sad:

----------


## Šiškica

Nevjerojatno . Baš mi žao!!

ponovo sam gore na kontroli u trećem mjesecu..

----------


## nena35

Nova sam na forumu. Spremam se na VV ponovno nakon 10 godina. Može li mi netko reći kakva je procedura za prvi put. Treba li se naručiti?

----------


## bubekica

Dobrodosla!
Zoves 1dan ciklusa da te naruce na pregled.

----------


## nena35

Hvala! Čeka li se dugo na postupak?

----------


## Bananka

nena35, tako je kako je bubekica rekla.
Najbolje ponesi ako imas nalaze briseva i papa testa ne starije od mislim 1godine, te markere ne starije od 2godine. A ako nemas bude ti dr.sve rekla. Sretno!

----------


## nena35

Hvala!

----------


## Bananka

Cure trebam vasu pomoc. Da li koja zna da li su sestre u subotu na brdu? Moram podici markere iz kartona.

----------


## bubekica

Jesu  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Hvala bubekice  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Np. Valjda te ne budu spotale, inace se subotom ni na tel ne javljaju...

----------


## Bananka

Zvala sam sestre jutros, rekla je da ce danas pripremiti i da dodjem sutra  :Smile:  ako danas ne stignem.

----------


## ljube555

Pozzz,cure!!! Nova sam, dal treba mm ici samnom na konsult.ili mogu sama

----------


## Anci272

Pozdrav svim curama! Mi smo krenuli u novi stimulirani IVF prošli tjedan.  :Smile: 

Ljube555, kad sam ja išla prvi put 1dc sam se naručila telefomon za konzultacije i pregled 8dc. Kod doktorice sam isla sama, ali mm je dosao sa mnom jer je morao obaviti spermiogram. Mislim da je to standard, da suprug taj dan obavlja spermiogram.

----------


## bubekica

Ljube555, dobrodosla!
Muz ne mora s tobom na konzultacije, sgram moze obaviti naknadno, samo to najavi sestrama na tel kad se budes narucivala.

----------


## ljube555

Cure.. puno hvala na brzom odg.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Cure, koliko ceka se u prosjeku na prve konsultaciji????

----------


## Bananka

Ljube555, uglavnom kao sto je Anci272 vec napisala 1dc nazoves i odmah te naruci za pregled 8dc u tom ciklusu, osim ako su ogromne guzve prebaci za sljedeci ciklus (sto se meni nije nikad dogodili).
Nisam upucena u trenutno stanje (guzve) na VV, to ce ti sigurno cure napisati koje su trenutno gore.
Sretnooo!

----------


## ljube555

Bananka, puno hvala na brz.odg..  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

bubekica, hvala na dobrodoslici....  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Bananka, hvala na odg....

Mozes jos reci koji nalazi priznaju na VV

----------


## Bananka

Najbolje ponesi ako imas nalaze briseva i papa testa ne starije od mislim 1godine, te markere ne starije od 2godine. TM ce svakako morati dati spermiogram, mislim da to ne priznaju od drugih bolnica. Ako sam sto zaboravila neka dodaju cure. Sretno!

----------


## ljube555

Dal ima koja cura iz varazdina?????

----------


## ljube555

U 11mjesecu idem na konzult.i pregled, sa MM sve ok ja imam zacepljeni jajovodi..koliko bi trebala cekati postupak??? Ako koja cura zna zahvaljujem na odg.

----------


## Lajka

> evo ja danas bila na punkciji,prirodni postupak.dobila 7 jajnih stanica samo što nije bilo doktorice nego su došla dva doktora iz Merkura.ovaj put užasno me bolilo, 
> ali preživih nekako


Malo svrljam po drugim klinikama, pa naidoh na ovo - mozes li mi, molim te, objasniti kako to u prirodnom postupku imas 7 jajnih stanica?
Koliko sam ja shvatila prirodni postupak je bez ikakvih lijekova, samo se prirodno dozrela folikula vadi, ili oploduje inseminacijom. A, nekako ne vjetujem da ti jajnik prirodno moze izbaciti 7 jajnih stanica odjednom?

----------


## bubekica

Lajka, na VV se klomifenski postupci racunaju pod prirodnjak.

----------


## Mala28

pozz

bila sam se dogovorila sa doktoricom klomifenski ivf u 1/2015 ali ga otkazujem do daljnjega
imam folikularni tumor štitnjače (ne zna se dali je dobroćudni ili zloćudni dok ga ne izvade) tako da kada to sredim vračam se u mpo

a do tada curke sretno i  :fige:  za što više pozitivnih beta i bebica na brdu

----------


## antony34

Ljube555 ja sam iz Medimurja ja ti idem gore krajem 11 mj. A kad ti ides?

----------


## ljube555

Antony i ja krajem 11negdje 20 nadalje zavisi kad mi dode M... mozemo cuti se pa idemo zajedno ako padnemo na isti dan. Sama idem.

----------


## ljube555

cure, koliko ceka se na postupak nakon prvog pregleda???? MM sve ok, ja imam obostrano zacepljenje....

----------


## bubekica

ljube555, ciklus iza prvog pregleda vadis hormone, moras jos i markere napraviti, racunaj cca 2-3mj...

Mala28, uffff, bas mi je zao.
Ti si imala problema s hormonima stitnjace i prije zar ne? Kako to da su tek sad otkrili tumor? Nadam se da ce biti sve ok  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica, hvala na odg. Ti si u postupku ili ????

----------


## ljube555

Markeri trebam vaditi kod njih ili mogu to obaviti u bolnice kod sebe iz vž.sam

----------


## antony34

Ljube neznam dal ima kod vas u bolnici pretraga markera jer ja neke pretrage nisam ni kod vas u vz mogla napraviti. Prvo se raspitaj sta sve mozes kod vas rjesiti sta ne rjesis u zg. Ja bi takoder poslje 20 morala dobiti vjesticu. Al mene brine sto je sad jos nisam dobila.

----------


## bubekica

Nisam u postupku, cekam m nakon neuspjesnog klomifenskog u kojem nismo dobili jajne stanice.

Markeri su vade u zavodu za transfuziju, petrova 3.

----------


## ljube555

Papu, brisevi, hcg, napravila sam. Mislim da markeri mogu u vz napaviti na transfuziji. A ti ides na prvi pregled ili????

----------


## antony34

Bubekica kako to da nisi dobila js? Mada ni ja sa stimulacijom nisam dobila ni jednu a bilo 4 fol. Meni bolje pase klomifen al je rekla da cemo sad probati klomice sa fremarom. Ljube ja ti idem u prirodni postupak i to zadnji.

----------


## Mala28

> Mala28, uffff, bas mi je zao.
> Ti si imala problema s hormonima stitnjace i prije zar ne? Kako to da su tek sad otkrili tumor? Nadam se da ce biti sve ok


da, zadnje 3 godine idem iz hipertireoze u hipotireozu
i nije me moja endica poslala, zivcirala me, jer po njoj je sve to dobro, također je normalno ici na vađenje  tsh i t4 2x godisnje..
ugl u 6 mj. sam nažicala opcu praksu uputnicu za uzv, narucila se na sd (jedino me oni nisu trazili povjest bolesti od dr. koji me poslao na uzv, a ja to nemam jer sam se sama poslala) i 17.10. obavila uzv
odmah je ucinjena hitna punkcija jer mu je cvor izgledao sumnjivo, jucer dosao nalaz i eto..
ici cu na opr. na institut za tumore, u sljedecih mj. i pol bi trebala biti

ma bit ce sve ok, mora  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Ja tek krecim u to sve, nadam se da ce ici brzo, i da cemo uspjeti. Imam dvoje djeci sa MM normalno prirodno bez ikakvih problema a trece bilo vanmatericno zbog neprohodnosti jajovoda,pa zato nadam se da ce IVH uspjeti.

----------


## bubekica

Antony, ne znam, bila su 3 folikula i nista. Mozda krivi tajming. U stimulaciji dobivam 8-10 js.

----------


## Lajka

> Lajka, na VV se klomifenski postupci racunaju pod prirodnjak.


Pozzz opet. Relativno sam nova u tome, i nije mi jasna hrpa stvari, tako da te molim da mi objasnis cemu sluze ti klomifeni? Kakav je postupak s njima?
Ja sam u petrovoj, i koliko znam tamo je prirodni bez icega. 
Ljube, imam istu dijagnozu kao i ti. Mogle bismo kontaktirati?

----------


## ljube555

Lajka naravno  da mozemo kontaktirati... otkud si?????

----------


## bubekica

Hrpu korisnih informacija mozes naci u rodinoj brosuri
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/nova...-o-neplodnosti

Klomifen sluzi za poticanje ovulacije, odnosno stvaranje veceh broja folikula ukoliko je rijec o vecoj dozi.

----------


## antonija15

Lajka,pile Sam pet Dana klomifen 3x5 I reagirala sam savrseno.u stimuliranom sam dobila manje js nego u prirodnom postupku

----------


## antonija15

[QUOTE=antonija15;2689648]Lajka,pile Sam pet Dana klomifen 3x2 i reagirala sam savrseno.u stimuliranom sam dobila manje js nego u prirodnom postupku[/Q

----------


## ljube555

Moze tko reci,, dal guzva na VV????? hvala

----------


## bubekica

kako koji dan  :Smile: 

*antony* 3x2 ili 3x1?

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica, markeri sam napravila u bolnice kod sebe, dal ce priznati taj nalaz u VV???

----------


## bubekica

da, priznat ce ti, naravno, ako ih imas sve.

----------


## ljube555

Samo hormone nemam nalaz, moj gin.kaze da to cu kod njih vaditi

----------


## bubekica

Gin ti je dobro upucen  :Smile: 
Markere i sgram moraju svi na VV napraviti.

----------


## ljube555

Koji broj za naruciti se na prvi pregled i konzultaciji???? I dal mi moze tko reci, sta se radi na prvom pregledu odnosno 1DC ajd i konzult.???hvala

----------


## bubekica

Ljube, virni na prvu stranicu ove teme, tamo je vecina informacija koja ti treba.
Na prvom pregledu je razgovor, analiza nalaza koje imas, uzv pregled i preporuka i dogovor oko daljnjih nalaza i pretraga.
Prvi pregled je najcesce 8dc, a narucujes se 1dc.

----------


## ljube555

Hvala ti puno bubekica... sorry na toliko pitanja... ti si iz zg

----------


## ljube555

Kojeg bi doktora preporucila???? Ako mogu birati naravno

----------


## bubekica

Ljube, jesam, iz zg-a sam.
Na Vv trenutacno radi samo dr pavan jukic, dr alebic je otisao u privatnike...

----------


## ljube555

Jako guzva ili brzo sve to ide i ne ceka se dugo na postupak.
 Posto tako malo njih radi

----------


## antonija15

ljube555,doktorica Pavan Jukić ti je super,ja sam kod nje,sve ti ide brzo i ko po špagi.sad kad je dr Alebić otišao uskoće im i doktor sa Merkura.ja sam u petom mj bila na prvim konzultacijama,a već u šestom sam počela sa postupkom

----------


## antony34

Ljube ide ti to jako brzo. Ja sam od prosle godine od devetog mj pa evo do devetog mj ove godine bila na pet postupaka. Stvarno ide brzo. Zelim ti puno puno srece :Smile:

----------


## kudri

cure, moram napraviti one krvne pretrage koje su obavezne prije kretanja u mpo. ono što se radi na zavodu za transfuziju. uglavnom, da ne zovem, možete ni reći do kad ujutro se može doći i koliko se čekaju nalazi. hvala!!!

----------


## bubekica

http://www.hztm.hr/hr/content/7/usluge/10/usluge/
Kaze tu 7:30-11:00.
Znas da se moras naruciti? Ako ti je jako hitno mozda te prime i bez narucivanja.
Ako se dobro sjecam, nalazi su za 10ak dana.

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam krvni pretrage napravila kod sebe u bolnice na transfuziji

----------


## kudri

u fak, ne, neznam da se moram naručiti...ajojjjjj..idem sutra probati i praviti se blesava, možda me prime

----------


## ljube555

kudri to si tek pocela sa MPO???

----------


## ljube555

Cure pitanje, ako imam obostrano zacepljenje, sigurno bi isla IVF postupak bez ikakve inseminaciji????

----------


## bubekica

cure, molim da na ovoj temi postavljate pitanja koja su vezana za kliniku vuk vrhovac, kako nam se ne bi gubile dragocijene informacije.
na pp sam na raspolaganju za sva pitanja, a na forumu postoji gomila tema medju kojima cete naci ili odgovore ili publiku koja bi vam ih mogla dati.

----------


## Sadie

Mi čekamo bebicu, al već planiramo idući postupak 6 mj. nakon poroda (frka s mojim godinama). Ja ne bih bila ja da me već sada ne kopka koja je procedura preko hzzo-a (sad smo išli privatno na sva 4 postupka).
Ak nikad u životu nisam bila na VV, dođem na šalter i naručim se koliko se čeka termin? Vidim da je netko napisao da se dobije već u idućem ciklusu, al hoću provjeriti jer mi to zvuči predobro.
I kad se dođe na konzultacije (donesemo sve papire koje imamo i sl.) - koliko se čeka na stimulirani postupak?

----------


## bubekica

Sadie, zoves 1dc onog ciklusa u kojem zelis na konzltacije, narucit ce te 8dc. Tak dobis i preporuku za potrebne pretrage i ovisno o nalazima startas, najcesce je to za 2 ciklusa, kao sto je vec nekoliko puta napisano.

Lady, ako su oba jajovoda neprohodna, ne radi se inseminacija. Pretraga kojom se dokazuje neprohodnost JAJOVODA zove se HSG.

----------


## ljube555

Pretraga vec napravljena i dokazano neprohodnost

----------


## bubekica

> Pretraga vec napravljena i dokazano neprohodnost


Znam, ali cijelo vrijeme pises HCG.

----------


## Lajka

Pozdrav! Ljube, ja sam iz zg, nemam djece, a otkrila sam neprohodne jajovode kad smo se odlucili imati ih. Dogodila mi se izvanmaternicna, pa je taj jajovod izvaden. Onda sam isla na taj HSG s kontrastom pa je utvrdeno da je i drugi neprohodan, samo sto je mene to uzasno boljelo. Mislila sam da cu pasti u nesvijest. 
Uglavnom, mislim da za inseminaciju nema teorije. Ja sam isla sad prvi put u petrovoj, bez ikakvih lijekova, sve je bilo dobro do negativne bete. Zanima me sto ce tebi reci i kakav ce ti postupak predloziti? Zapravo, mislim da tu nema puno mogucnosti - stanica se mora oploditi izvan tijela. 
Zanima me jos, ako se na vv klomifenska terapija racuna pod prirodni postupak, sto se racuna pod stimulirani?

----------


## bubekica

Lajka, stimulirani postupak je onaj s pikicama (menopur, gonal ili puregon).

----------


## Lajka

Hvala!
Zaista mi je veliki problem sto nitko tamo ne objasni i ne ponudi sve mogucnosti koje su dostupne odredenom paru, s obzirom na dijagnozu. Koliko znam, u petrovoj ima samo potpuno prirodni ciklus i pikanje. Za ovo nisam cula; kazem, sto ne znaci da ne postoji, samo mi to nitko nije rekao. A, zena ne zna ni sta bi pitala kad nije upucena u postupke ni mogucnosti...
Prvo valjda moras prouciti pola medicine.
Pitat cu kad cu ici sljedeci put.
Hvala jos jednom.

----------


## ljube555

Cure,tko ovi dane bio na VV??? Dal imaju guzvu ili ne???

----------


## bubekica

U ponedjeljak je bila velika guzva, prijateljica je bila gore.
Ali to ti jako varira od dana do dana.

----------


## kudri

Cure, koje ste nedavno radile HSG na Merkuru, pliz, recite mi koji se tamo radi - rentgenski ili ultrazvučni, koliko se čeka nalaz, što je potrebno osim pape i briseva? Konkretno me zanima za one krvne pretrage što se rade u Petrovoj? Sad sam zvala, ali je sestra u guzvi i nije mi imala vremena objašnjavati...I da li ste taj dan uzimale/dobile bolovanje ili mogu normalno ići raditi?Hvala!

----------


## bubekica

Kudri, mislim da se po novom radi uzv tj sonohsg.
Od pretraga trebas svjeze briseve. Za nalaz ne znam.
Ima tema hsg pa pokusaj tamo malo prerostati.

----------


## kudri

nisam uspjela naćo tu temu...idem opet kopati...
znači, krvne pretrage iz petrove ne trebam??

----------


## kika222

Evo me i na ovoj temi. Osjećam se dužnom spomenuti kako mi je ova bolnica donijela toliko željenu radost. Hvala svima, sestrama za svako moje nebulozno pitanje imale su uvijek razumijevanje, iako možda i nisu imale najbolji dan. Posebno sestra Đurđica :Smile:  
Moram napomenuti da sam bila pacijent dr A, ali igrom sudbine otišao je i stigla sam kod doktorice. Imam samo riječi hvale :Smile: , svaki put je čekaona dupkom puna i svaki put je ona nasmiješena i ljubazna. Žao mi je samo što je zasad sama, a znam da bi joj pomoć itekako dobro došla...Hvala vam dr J  :Smile: 
Hvala bolnici koja se trudi primiti nas sve koji dolazimo gore jer smo čuli da nema liste za lijekove... Daj Bože da se to nikad ne promijeni, da bude samo bolje!!! Sretno vam svima na ovom našem brdu :Smile: , i naravno nikad ne odustajte!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## tinkerbell4

Kudri, ja sam radil HSG u Merkuru prije tjedan dana i radi se RTG. Ja sam ti tamo došla nisam ni znala što me čeka, samo sam pročitala sve one strahote po forumima. Uglavnom, kad uđeš prva vrata lijevo je kao neki prijemni šalter. Tamo se prijaviš i naprave ti prvo bris za svaki slučaj da nemaš neku bakteriju. Nakon toga te pošalju na 2. kat. Tamo se javiš nekoj sestri ili koga već nađeš na hodniku (iako na vratima piše ne ulazi, slobodno uđi). Sestra me tamo poslala da se smjestim u bolničku sobu. Trebaš si ponjeti spavaćicu i papuče jer ćeš inače kao ja trčkarati u spavaćici i čizmama po hodniku. Uglavnom nakon što sam se presvukla rekli su da čekam (čak sam potrefila i vrijeme vizite sa punom sobom studenata  :Sad:  ) Nakon nekog vremena sestra je došla i rekla da odem u ambulantu. To su ti vrata na kraju hodnika kod zelene klupice. Također, pametno bi bilo skinuti gaće prije odlaska u ambulantu jer moje su putovale kasnije tko zna kojim putevima do mene jer su ostale na nekim kolicima,haha. U ambulanti ti doktor pogleda koje sve nalaze imaš. Svakako trebaš imati briseve ne starije od 6mj, a pitat će te i kad si radila papu i standardna pitanja te ti objasniti postupak. Nakon toga ideš na stol, isperu ti sve dole nekim dezinfekcijskim sredstvom, stave ti kanilu u ruku i daju neke droge i uvedu kateter i onda počnu napuhivati neki balon u tebi koliko sam skužila. To je meni iskreno bilo nekako baš full neugodno ali s vremenom se popravi. E onda slijedi najzanimljiviji dio - pokriju te s plahtom i voze po cijeloj bolnici dole do RTG-a koji je u podrumu. Tamo ti ginić ubrizga kontrast kroz taj kakteter koji visi iz tebe i to navodno zna biti nekim ženama full bolno, ali meni je bila ono bol od par sekundi doslovno jer je sve bilo prohodno fala Bogu. Okinu  slikicu prije no što skužiš i voze te nazad u tvoju sobu. Tamo ležiš još koliko ti kažu. Meni je sve bilo ok pa sam nakon sat vremena negdje pitala jel mogu doma pa su me pustili. Bilo bi dobro da taj dan ( a možda i nekoliko slijedećih) miruješ jer će ti vjerojatno onako sve biti malo čudno/bolno/iziritirano. Sutradan dođeš po otpusno pismo i nalaz (iako meni je odmah doktor rekao da je prohodno, ne  znam bi li rekao da nije bilo). Prepišu ti antibiotike koje moraš piti onda još 5 dana za svaki slučaj da se nešto ne inficira. Kaj se bolova tiče, ja nisam znala kako će biti pa sam javila da ću raditi od doma, ali tehnički sam mogla i u firmi. Ipak, ako možeš savjetovala bih da ostaneš taj dan doma jer nekako ti je baš čudno nakon što sve to prođeš. Nije da jako boli nego onak ko da imaš jaku mengu full čudan osjećaj. Meni nakon tjedan dana još nije sve onak po starom. Eto, mislim da sam sve napisala :Smile:

----------


## kudri

hvala ti puno!!! ajme, meni ovo ko neki horor zvuči, vožnja niz hodnik pokrivena plahtom...ajme meni.i kako to da nije sono??ali šlag na tortu je da su me danas zvali i rekli da im se aparat pokvario i da me moraju prebaciti za idući mjesec. tj, da nazovem idući tjedan i provjerim da li radi...grozno!!!

----------


## tinkerbell4

Ma nemoj se ništa bojati. Meni je stvarno u konačnici dobro prošlo jer me najviše bolilo samo upuhivanje katetera, a druge navodno boli poslije. Razmišljaj o činjenici da većina žena nakon toga prvi mjesec već zatrudni pa će ti biti lakše prolaziti kroz bolove. Ja sam u periodu čekanja  :Cekam:  hoću li biti među njima! Držim ti fige da dobro prođe, da su jajovodi prohodni i da zatrudniš odmah poslje :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Bubekica daj mi reci koliko u pravilu mora biti razmak izmedu postupaka? Kako ti imas? Vidim da ides tek u 1 mj.

----------


## bubekica

Antony, izmedju 2 stimulacije se preporuca ciklus-dva pauze, ali to po drzavnim klinikama rijetko prolazi zbog guzve.
Mi smo trebali odmah ciklus nakon klomifena u stimulaciju, jer nam se naglo popravio spermio, ali nazalost muz se razbolio pa smo odlucili pricekati.

----------


## dana77

Pozzz svima, eto me nakon par mjeseci.. u suzama zbog drA. al borba ide dalje. 
Trebam pomoć, trebam ići na pregled i A3 uputnica za FSH.LH, E2 ... 3-5 dc.. e sad , vrijedi li se naručivati ako je M izazvana Duphastonom ili moram čekati prirodni ciklus? Zna li netko ili da zovem V V?  :grouphug:

----------


## bubekica

*dana77* ne moras cekati, mozes m izazvati duphastonom, bitno da nekako dodje.

----------


## dana77

Hvala Bubekica  :Kiss:  da ju moram čekati načekala bi se  :Laughing:  
Iako mi to nije jasno, to nisu " moji " hormoni, tj. nije vjerodostojno kad sam pod tabletama  :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

duphaston se iscisti iz organizma u trenutku kad dobis m i tad se zapravo resetira cijela prica.
mozda da pokusam detaljnije objasnit - 
recimo da u jednom ciklusu ovulaciju imas 21. dan, dobit ces menstruaciju 2 tjedna kasnije, hormoni su taj ciklus bili takvi i takvi i doveli su do ovulacije 21. dan.
ali ciklus koji slijedi iza moze bit npr bez ovulacije, jer su hormoni na njegovom pocetku takvi i takvi. znaci ako je ciklus prije bilo sve ok, nece mozda iduci, isto je tako svejedno dal si ciklus prije pila duphaston, bitno je da se "restartas". svaki ciklus nasi hormoni malo variraju, pogotovo kod nepravilnih i neredovitih.
a jesam ga spetljala...

----------


## dana77

Haha draga nisi ga spetljala,  :Kiss:  skužila sve i znam kako ide, ovaj ciklus sve super, prirodno ,a idući zabrljavi da bi se ubila  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ali ovo za dufić, da se isčisti nisam znala,  :Very Happy:  , sad mi sve mirnije, hvala ti, <3 si !

----------


## bubekica

nema na cemu, sretno!

----------


## misschloe

Nakon inseminacije koliko se u pravilu čeka na novi postupak, ali sad moramo ići na IVF?

----------


## nova21

molim vas savjet šta da radim, danas sam bila kod dr napravila papu i briseve, brisevi gotovi idući tjedan a papa za 3. pošto dobijem m samo s duphastonima neznam šta da radim, mislim na konzultacije kad dobijem, da sačekam s duphastonima još tjedan dok ne bude i papa gotov ili da odem u zg samo sa brisevima.

----------


## bubekica

> Nakon inseminacije koliko se u pravilu čeka na novi postupak, ali sad moramo ići na IVF?


Mislim da je 2 ciklusa pauze minimum, ali to ces dogovoriti s dr kad budes javljala betu.

----------


## dana77

Večer, zna li netko smiju li papa i brisevi biti stariji od 6mj? I kakvo je stanje na brdu, nakon dr A odlaska? Jel gužva il se normalno naručuje?

----------


## bubekica

Papa i brisevi ne smiju biti stariji od godine dana.
Neke dane zna biti guzva, nekako se krpaju, ali cini mi se da vecinom idu stvari svojim tokom i dalje.
Netko je negdje napisao da se u 12mj ne rade postupci, cisto da racunas s tim.

----------


## dana77

Hvala draga, zbunilo me ono da ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj. a taman su sad 6mj. 
Ja bi trebala na pretrage, FSH.LH, E2 ... 3-5 dc, i maloprije mi dođe M  :Sad:   mogu li sutra računati kao 1dc?

----------


## bubekica

I onda ici vaditi u ponedjeljak? Radije ne, danas ti je 1dc, idi vaditi u petak.

----------


## dana77

Da, to sam mislila, ok, moram sutra zvati, ako me budu htjeli primiti   :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Ma primit ce te, ne brini. To su samo hormoni, hormone mozes tamo vaditi i kao vanjski pacijent, primaju i nenarucene ako su pristojni i pokorni  :Laughing:

----------


## Bananka

dana77, tako je kako je bubekica napisala.
Ja sam u 9.mjesecu isto vadila krv za iste nalaze 3-5dc. Nazvala sam sestre 1.dc ciklusa i rekla mi je da dođem ujutro s uputnicom do njih, jer ako se naručujem preko onog drugog šaltera (onaj preko puta sobe 403) onda se duže čeka tj.možda čak sljedeći ciklus.
Sestra iz mpo.gin. me naručila i u sobi 403 sam došla brzo (za cca.10min.) na red.
Ako nisi iz ZG, onda ih zamoli nek ti pošalju nalaz doma.
Sretno!

----------


## ljube555

Pozzz,cure!!!! Eto ja sam danas zvala gore i narucili me na 26.11... prvi korak napravljen.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

To bude prvi pregled i konzultaciji, nadam se da nece biti problema ako prvi put dodem bez MM posto radi mi na terenu.

----------


## kitty

Pozdrav curke, zna li netko hoće li se u 12. mjesecu raditi FET-ovi? Nešto je bilo govora da nema postupaka u prosincu... Do kad onda uopće primaju u postupak? Anybody?

----------


## fuksija

Ljube55..mozes doci prvi put bez muza..reci ce ti sve sto treba za sljedeci put i da li ti muz treba doci..

----------


## ljube555

Fuksija, puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Cure,ako bi sada 26.11 bio obavljen prvi pregled, postoji mogucnost da bi iduci mjesec vec krenula u postupak???? MM sve ok ja zacepljenost jajovodi

----------


## fuksija

Sumnjam iskreno da bi islo tak brzo..ako nisi, moras obaviti pretrage hormona..mislim ,ne znam ali pretpostavljam..ne znam da li se ide na propuhivanje jajovoda kad su zacepljeni ili se ide na ivf..

----------


## lora21

Drage moje, nije mi jasno što se događa na VV?! Prije dva dana čitam ovdje na forumu kako je cura upala u postupak, a prije toga netko je napisao da ne primaju za 12 mj. I tako si mislim 11- ti mjesec je, valjda bude sve OK. Javim se 1. dc sestri i kaže dođite 3. dc, pređem 500 km, da ne bi bila primljena u postupak. Razlog - gužva je. A gužva će biti i nagodinu, sve dok ne zaposle još nekog. Istina je da će to vrijeme brzo proći, samo to mi nije utjeha već žalost jer vremena nemam. Koliko sam žalosna ne moram ni reći. Pretužno ... :scared:

----------


## fuksija

Da,uzas..zato sam ja otisla privatno dr.Alebicu..za sad sam tek na pocetku i sve sto placam nije puno ali ako se uskoro nes ne desi morat cu skupljati za vecu cifru. A ne znam, morat cu se nekako snaci,skupiti novce od rodbine..a koliko vidim po bolnicama je katastrofa..

----------


## ljube555

Fuksija, svi nalaze imam i bila sam na propuhivanju i nista od toga. A hormone nisam vadila posto to vadi se kod nijh

----------


## ljube555

Lora, i ja dok sam zvala 1DC rekla mi sestra neka zovim drugi mjeaec posto guzva i stvarno sam bila jadna i zalosna, ali ja sam pokusala zvati na drugi dan i neka tako ljubazna sestra me odmah narucila bez problema. Idem gore 26.11 8DC prvi pregled i konzultaciji.

----------


## bubekica

lora, jako mi je zao sto ti se to desilo. Jesi li uopce bila kod doktorice na pregledu?
Nadam se da ce se uskoro gore pokrpati "rupe"...

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je *lora*,što te nisu primili  :Sad: 
I mene sestre nisu pustile doktorici ni na dvije minute,mada sam se naručila osobno tjedan prije...ali ja sam prošla samo 100km,pa nije prestrašno.
No,mm je kasnil na posao,jedno veže drugo i dođe ti da pukneš po šavovima...
Znam da se doktorica ne može rastrgati na sto strana,ali jaako neozbiljno i nehumano od jedne mpo klinike da si to dozvoljava.
Nas pacijente ne zanima kolki točno buđet imaju i zašto točno ne zapošljavaju bar još jednog doktora...jednostavno ovo kaj čitam nije dopustivo.
*ljube*,neznam do kad točno uzimaju pacijente za postupak iduči mjesec...vjerojatno ako ti 1.dc bude na početku prosinca možda bi mogla upasti još u postupak,kasnije ne vjerujem zbog blagdana..ali i to je upitno zbog gužve.

----------


## ljube555

A ni vjerujem ni ja bas da bi isuci mjesec isla u postupak, posto M trebala bi iduci ciklus dobiti oko 15

----------


## mirelaj

> Mi čekamo bebicu, al već planiramo idući postupak 6 mj. nakon poroda (frka s mojim godinama). Ja ne bih bila ja da me već sada ne kopka koja je procedura preko hzzo-a (sad smo išli privatno na sva 4 postupka).
> Ak nikad u životu nisam bila na VV, dođem na šalter i naručim se koliko se čeka termin? Vidim da je netko napisao da se dobije već u idućem ciklusu, al hoću provjeriti jer mi to zvuči predobro.
> I kad se dođe na konzultacije (donesemo sve papire koje imamo i sl.) - koliko se čeka na stimulirani postupak?


Sadie, ne budu te u postupak pustili sve dok budeš imala mlijeka u grudima

----------


## Inesz

kako se to utvrđuje da je "mlijeko u grudima"?

----------


## mirelaj

> kako se to utvrđuje da je "mlijeko u grudima"?


doktorica jednostavno pita da li još dojite dijete

----------


## ljube555

Sumnjam da cu iduci mjesec u postupak, posto M treba doci oko 15.12

----------


## ljube555

Sadia, ja sam zvala 1DC i odmah me narucili isti mjesec na konzult.i pregled. Ali sam zvala dva dana, prvi dan mi rekla da nema mjesta vise i drugi dan sam zvala i narucili su me.

----------


## Anci272

Cure, ako koja zna, jel za prvi trudnički ultrazvuk treba uputnica za ultrazvuk ili za pregled?

----------


## kitty

Ja opet sa istim pitanjem. Jel se zna točno ima li postupaka u prosincu ili ne?

----------


## ljube555

I mene zanima to...

----------


## tulipan83

Meni je doktorica rekla da je 12 mjesec rezerviran za pacijente koji boluju od hepatitisa i da nema postupaka tad. No sad kad sam bila kod nje je rekla da je to otkazano .

----------


## tulipan83

Sutra sam gore na folikulometriji. Krenuli u stimulirani sa gonalima. Sve je kao zadnji put kad je postupak bio uspješan samo što nije dr A nego doktorica.

----------


## ljube555

Dobra je ta doktorica??????

----------


## ljube555

Ja idem prekosutra na prvi pregled i konzultaciji pa me zanima uveze doktorice???

----------


## mirelaj

> Dobra je ta doktorica??????


Ljube555, ja sam bila pacijent doktorice,o njoj mogu reći samo najbolje, prvi pokušaj je uspio, rezultat možeš vidjeti u mom potpisu, zahvaljujući njoj ja sam postala mama  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

ah, nadam se i ja da ce biti iz prve  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

mirelaj, dugo si cekala na postupak?????

----------


## goodjob

Evo nove informacije; dr
Jukic radi i ima dvoje na obuci. Postupci se obavljaju i u 12.mj, jutros nije bila strasna guzva,jedino su se cure za transfer nacekale posto je dr. radila preglede do iza 10

----------


## malena19

eto da se i tu prijavim...
bila na punkciji u subotu i dobili 15js s time da nije sve ni vadila (povadila je velike da me ne muci)
do sad me vodio dr A i sad prvi put bila kod doktorice i odusevljena sam njome  :Smile:  divna, brizna, njezna (koliko je to moguce).. zbilja sve za pohvalu...
dosla normalno 3dc (to je bilo 10.11) i primila me u postupak bez problema.

Sadie, problem s postupkom tako brzo je sto je jako cesto jako los odgovor na stimulaciju ako zena jos doji... a i ako nedaj boze zavrsis na carskom nece te htjeti primiti u postupak tako brzo jer je prerizicno

----------


## bubekica

Malena19, kakvu stimulaciju si primala?
 :Klap:  za 15js! Sretno!

----------


## malena19

trebao biti prirodnjak s klomifenima, ali sam nakon 5 dana klomifena dobro reagirala pa ga je prebacila u stimulirani i dodala jos gonale i naknadno gonale i cetrotide

----------


## tulipan83

danas sa doktoricom bio dr Podgajski i još jedna mlađa doktorica. u srijedu opet gore i punkcija bi trebala biti u petak. koliko jedva čekam, toliko sam nervozna...

----------


## ljube555

Cure pozdrav svima.
 Zanima me dok obavi se prvi pregled i konzultaciji 8 DC, kaj slijedi nakon toga???? Dal postoji mogucnost da vec iduci mjesec bit cu u postopku???  Zna se dijagnoza i imam svi nalazi osim hormona

----------


## bubekica

ljube555 iduci ciklus 3-5dc vadis hormone. Do postupka moras izvaditi i markere na sifilis, hiv i hepatitis - to se radi u petrovoj 3 - zavod za transfuziju - narucuje se (termin se ceka cca 3 tjedna), nalazi su za 10 dana.
Tvoj suprug mora napraviti sgram (moze doci s tobom na 8dc na prvi pregled, a moze i naknadno).
Ne znam kakve su vam dijagnoze, mozda ces morati raditi i hsg.
Racunaj da na vv nema nikoga od badnjaka do 12.1.

----------


## bubekica

Malena19, kakve su vijesti iz laba?

Tulipan drzim fige za petak!

Cure, pliz javljajte tijek postupka na odbrojavanje, slabo nas tamo ima, a cekaona na vv daleko od prazne.

----------


## ljube555

Svi nalaze imam osim hormona i hsg. A cini se nista od postupka iduci mjesec ako samo do badnjaka primaju. A ja M bi trebala dobiti iduci mjesec 15.12.  A dijagnoza ja obostrano zacepljenje a MM sve ok. U braku imam dvoje djeci koji bili prirodnim putem. Prije tri god.ima sam vanmatericnu koja zavrsava metatrexatom. I tad ustanovljeno da problem u mene.

----------


## ljube555

Imam i nalaz HSG RTG

----------


## bubekica

Sigurno neces iduci ciklus u postupak, ali bi trebala stici izvaditi hormone prije neg oni odu na kolektivni.
Bez obzira sto imate nalaz sgrama, morat cete ga ponoviti, to je dio obrade. Hsg neces moratu ponavljati.
Trazi na prvom pregledu popis markera da to rijesis sto prije, obzirom da se dugo ceka. A trebat cete ih sigurno buduci morate na IVF.

----------


## ljube555

Imam i markeri

----------


## ljube555

A hormoni bi onda mogla iduci mjesec  3DC

----------


## ljube555

21DC jos bi mogla ovaj mjesec obaviti valjda a 3DC bi tek iduci mjesec kaj sam ovaj vec zakasnila. Sutra sam gore pa me bas zanima kaj bude rekla doktorica.

----------


## bubekica

Imas markere na hiv, hepatitis i sifilis? 
Ha da, onda samo iduci ciklus hormone i onda u 1mj postupak (ako dobis iza 12.1.).
Nisi zakasnila, ides redom kojim idu gore stvari.

----------


## ljube555

Imam te markeri, sifilis hepatitis itd. U prvom mjesecu M bi trebala doci 12.01

----------


## bugaboo

Ljube ovo je nas primjer brzine ulaska u postupak: u 2. mj dosli na 1. konzultacije, tada mm obavio spermiogram (nalaz los kao sto smo i ocekivali), na tim konzultacijama dobili popis pretraga jos za napraviti (hormoni i hiv+ hepatitis). Te pretrage napravili iduci ciklus i u 4. mj dosla 3. dan ciklusa sa nalazima i odmah krenuli u postupak.

Po ovom sto pises mislim da bi mogla poceti s postupkom u ciklusu u 1. mj ako do tada obavite sve potrebne pretrage i ako se ne produlji nesto zbog blagdana, godisnjih ili preopterecenosti dr. J. (mi smo bili kod dr. A i sve je islo ekspresno brzo, ali tada su bila 2 stalna lijecnika na odjelu).

----------


## bubekica

ljube,
mislim da te ceka takav scenarij kakav je bugaboo opisala. Nadam se da ce ti i ishod biti takav  :Smile: 
Budemo se druzile u sijecnju.
Sretno sutra!

----------


## ljube555

Bugaboo, puno hvala. Ah dobro bi bilo da bar u prvom mjesecu krenim u postupak. Posto malo teze prilagoditi se dok MM terenac

----------


## ljube555

Hvala, bubekica!!!! Naravno da cemo druziti se!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav, cure. Danas sam obavila i prvi pregled i konzult. Prezadovoljna sam sa doktoricom. Sve bilo super. Samo kaj bez auto sam ostala pauk pokupio ga!!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav, cure. Danas sam obavila i prvi pregled i konzult. Prezadovoljna sam sa doktoricom. Sve bilo super. Samo kaj bez auto sam ostala pauk pokupio ga!!!!


Sto ste dogovorile, kakav je plan?

Zao mi je za auto...

----------


## ljube555

Zbog blagdana u 12 i 1 mjesecu krecim odmah u postupak na pocetku drugog mjeseca oko 8.? Prirodni ce biti IVF, hormoni trebam samo obaviti u 12 mjesecu od 3-5 DC. Danas mi rekla da na ljevom jajn.ima cetiri folikula, bez da kaj pijem. I kaze dokt.najbolje za prvi put u prir.na klomifen

----------


## bubekica

Super!
 :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

@Malena 19  bravo! Ti opet obaraš rekorde sa brojem jajnih stanica :Smile:   Držim da uspije kao i prvi put! Mi se spremamo gore početkom godine jedino moram potrošiti one smrznute jajne stanice prije stimuliranog....

----------


## malena19

> Malena19, kakve su vijesti iz laba?
> 
> Tulipan drzim fige za petak!
> 
> Cure, pliz javljajte tijek postupka na odbrojavanje, slabo nas tamo ima, a cekaona na vv daleko od prazne.


s obzirom da zbog HS nece biti transfera ovaj ciklus i da ih je puno tek danas sam danas saznala konacne vijesti iz laba  :Smile:  Dr se dvoumila koliko da ih oplodimo (jer se embriji ne smiju unistavati), ali je kod nas jako los spermiogram pa smo dogovorili da ih ide 12, a ove tri nismo ni planirali smrzavati (mada je poslije ispalo da su lose)

u pon sam vec znala da ih se 5 oplodilo i danas saznala da su sve prezivjele  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
4 blastocite i 1 morula i sad cekamo sljedeci ciklus za prvi FET 

na odbrojavanju sam se javila, ali sam se osjecala ko padobranac pa sam odustala od pisanja tamo, a ionako nista od transfera sada

tu sam se posebno javila da pohvalim doktoricu jer je zaista divna i profesionalna.. ja sam se dvoumila dal otic sa VV kad je dr A otisao, ali sam odlucila dati jednu sansu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

malena,
na odbrojavanju su svi vise manje padobranci jer se slabo pise, ali na taj nacin mi je lakse voditi listu postupaka.
Lijepo je vidjeti da nas je sto vise vise u postupcima, a nazalost cure se slabo javljaju.
Lista ide svakih cca 2 tjedna.

Super za vijesti iz laba i jako mi je drago da si zadovoljna doktoricom. Meni je ona isto odlicna i na nekim stvarima sam joj jako zahvalna.

----------


## malena19

> @Malena 19  bravo! Ti opet obaraš rekorde sa brojem jajnih stanica  Držim da uspije kao i prvi put! Mi se spremamo gore početkom godine jedino moram potrošiti one smrznute jajne stanice prije stimuliranog....


evo stare ekipe  :Smile:  da, i dalje sam plodna koka  :Smile:  ajde bar nesto kad nam je sp tako los  :Sad: 

hvala na ljepim zeljama  :Smile:  da, bilo bi lijepo da opet uspije iz prve, ali mislim da tesko da cu biti takve srece.. zato me i veseli da ih je 5

a koliko imas smrznutih js? Ja sam ih imala 9, samo 2 prezivjele, 1 se oplodila i nije uspjelo.. ali tada su bas sve js smrzavali

----------


## malena19

> malena,
> na odbrojavanju su svi vise manje padobranci jer se slabo pise, ali na taj nacin mi je lakse voditi listu postupaka.
> Lijepo je vidjeti da nas je sto vise vise u postupcima, a nazalost cure se slabo javljaju.
> Lista ide svakih cca 2 tjedna.
> 
> Super za vijesti iz laba i jako mi je drago da si zadovoljna doktoricom. Meni je ona isto odlicna i na nekim stvarima sam joj jako zahvalna.


hvala ti  :Smile: 

budem se i tamo onda javila kad krenemo s FET-om

----------


## Šiškica

ljube555  i nemoj zaboraviti nabaviti friški vjenčani list i potvrdu od javnog bilježnika!!!  

Neki dan je frendica došla sa svim riješenim papirima tj. pretragama a doktorica ju vrlo ružno odbila jer nije imale ova dva papira !!

I čovjek se zapita jel moguće da joj nije nitko nije rekao( ni doktorica , ni sestre ) da trebaju i ova dva papira da bi se išlo u postupak.
I još se derala na nju kak se pojavila bez toga, a ona nju velikodušno htjela u postupak!! :Rolling Eyes: 

još uvjek sam ušokirana reakcijom!!
 kao da je problem, na kraju krajeva, ta dva papira nabavit čak i u istom danu!! (donijeti ih još isti dan ili sutra ujuto u 8!!)

i mislim da se doktorica njoj trebala ispričati zbog njihovog propusta a ne se još derati na nju..
i naravno da ju je odgodila za 1./2. mj.

----------


## Šiškica

I da, sad će ju  dio vas  braniti kak je doktorica pod pritiskom, zatrpana poslom pa je malo izgubila kontrolu!!

Zanimljivo da sam i ja imala jedno ljepo iskustvo s njom(započela je moj dobitni postupak i smatrala sam da mi je donijela sreću)  i jedno prestrašno (tak da sam nažalost završila s VV - om za sva vremena)!!!

----------


## ljube555

Šiškica, nitko mi ni rekao za te papire, bilo mi malo cudno, ali moram svakako ici tamo drugi ciklus vaditi hormone pa cu pitati. A gdje da ja uzmem to za javnog biljeznika??????

----------


## bubekica

> Šiškica, nitko mi ni rekao za te papire, bilo mi malo cudno, ali moram svakako ici tamo drugi ciklus vaditi hormone pa cu pitati. A gdje da ja uzmem to za javnog biljeznika??????


Papir koji se ovjerava kod javnog biljeznika u principu dobivas na prvom pregledu kad kreces u postupak, moras ga donijeti najnajkasnije na dan punkcije.
Ne razumijem ovo sa siskicinom prijateljicom.

Sto se tice vjencanog lista i kopije osobnih, mi smo isli kod pravnice gore na 3. kat na razgovor, to vise nije praksa?

----------


## bugaboo

I mi smo isli kod pravnice na razgovor i tamo smo dobili sve upute sto treba pribaviti za postupak.

----------


## ljube555

Nitko mi nista ne rekao, rekla jedino da iduci ciklus obaviti hormone i na pocetku drugog mjeseca u postupak

----------


## ljube555

Znaci za javnog biljez.to ce oni dati?????

----------


## bubekica

> Znaci za javnog biljez.to ce oni dati?????


Da, to je njihov formular. Pitaj sestre kad budes hormone vadila.

----------


## žužy

*ljube*,ne brini sve budeš saznala putem..kada dogovorite postupak onda budeš dobila i papir za ovjeriti kod jb i sve info.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Cure, puno hvala!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Imam pitanje. Ako navece dobim m kako se onda racuna 1dc? Dal onda u subotu idem gore ili tek u pon? Do sad jos nisam imala takvu situaciju pa neznam. Hvala

----------


## bubekica

> Imam pitanje. Ako navece dobim m kako se onda racuna 1dc? Dal onda u subotu idem gore ili tek u pon? Do sad jos nisam imala takvu situaciju pa neznam. Hvala


Meni uvijek racunaju na vv 1dc bez obzira kad dobila. U subotu si gore, ako trebas doci 3dc.

----------


## antony34

Ok hvala ti bubekica. Sta bi mi bez tebe:-[  :Smile: )

----------


## antony34

Ako kojim slucajem dobijem sutra sta onda? Samo se javim gore u subotu ili cekam pon?

----------


## bubekica

Samo se pojavis gore u subotu, ako dobis nakon sto su sestre gore...

----------


## ljube555

Cure,dal bio tko gore jucer od deset ujutro na dalje?????

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica, ti vec imas iskustvo na VV?????

----------


## bubekica

I previse iskustva...
Ne vidis potpis?

----------


## ljube555

A vidim vidim... lijepo od tebi kaj hoces pomoci curama koji novi. Svaka cast!!!!

----------


## ljube555

U prvom mjesecu si opet gore?????

----------


## bubekica

Ma to ja iz dosade  :Smile: 
Da, planiramo u sijecnju u stimulirani, zadnji.

----------


## ljube555

Zadnji ali uspjesni  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Eto bubekica i ja idem po zadnju srecu nqdam se. Meni ce ovo isto biti zadnji pokusaj ali prirodni. Malo me strah jer neznam kak ce sve proci i kakva je doktorica? Kod nje sam bila sve skupa dva put i nije me nesto opcinila cak mi nije rekla ni koliko folikula imam ni nista.

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam bila jucer prvi put gore i kod doktorice, mogu reci da sam odusevljena bila koji ima pristup

----------


## antony34

Evo da vam javim od sutra sam gore.

----------


## tulipan83

sutra imam punkciju. dalje scenarij kao kod malena, odgoda transfera zbog HS. Ali sve ćemo sutra znati. 
A što se tiče doktorice, ne znam. Znam dr L, znam dr A( kod njega sam ostala trudna u postupku koji je isto bio HS al smo dobro završili ), prvi susret s dr J koma, nikako mi nije sjela, kad je otišao A, otišla kod nje i ok je al nešto fali, i baš fali, nije mi to to. I sama mi je rekla da ćemo u ovom postupku sve isto kao u onom kad sam ostala trudna a sad se ponaša kao da sam si sama propisala gonale i da sam se namjerno dovela u HS  ! I stalno mi ponavlja pa vi imate jedno dijete pa me pojede i osjećaj da više nemam prava na postupak! Razočarana sam!

----------


## tulipan83

antony,onda se vidimo!

----------


## fuksija

Tulipan..bas mi je zao da to prolazis.. HS je hiperstimulacija?
Ni meni ta dokica nije sjela..zato idem Alebiću privatno..a i ja već imam jedno dijete, i sto sad? Ne bi smjeli zeljeti drugo?

----------


## Šiškica

Ajd sad mi malo lakše kad čujem i vaše komentare!!! 

već sam mislila da samnom nešt nije u redu!!

----------


## kudri

bubi, držim fige da će ovaj zadnji biti i dobitni!Ja ću u siječnju na svoj prvi postupak...i baš me nekako strah svega, ne znam kako cu to psihički i fizički izdržati. punkciju pogotovo. svi izostanci s pola, bože, već sam sad u strahu.kako to vi ostale hendlate??

----------


## bubekica

kudri,
izdrzat ces. Podrsku imas, ako nista barem ovu forumsku, koja nam vecini i najvise znaci.
Punkcija boli, ali iskreno - izlazemo se mi zene raznoj boli zbog puno banalnijeg razloga.
Nemoj kreirati strah unaprijed - sad imas vremena pa mozak radi 100 na sat. Kad krenes bit ce lakse  :Wink:  Budemo se bodrile u cekaoni  :Kiss: 



Jako je zanimljivo citati ovako drasticno razlicita iskustva s doktoricom. Zao mi je sto vas dosta ima negativna iskustva.

----------


## ljube555

Sta se tice mene, na prvi dojam sam bila zadovoljna sa doktoricom

----------


## malena19

> sutra imam punkciju. dalje scenarij kao kod malena, odgoda transfera zbog HS. Ali sve ćemo sutra znati. 
> A što se tiče doktorice, ne znam. Znam dr L, znam dr A( kod njega sam ostala trudna u postupku koji je isto bio HS al smo dobro završili ), prvi susret s dr J koma, nikako mi nije sjela, kad je otišao A, otišla kod nje i ok je al nešto fali, i baš fali, nije mi to to. I sama mi je rekla da ćemo u ovom postupku sve isto kao u onom kad sam ostala trudna a sad se ponaša kao da sam si sama propisala gonale i da sam se namjerno dovela u HS  ! I stalno mi ponavlja pa vi imate jedno dijete pa me pojede i osjećaj da više nemam prava na postupak! Razočarana sam!


vidis kod mene bas sve suprotno... ona predlozila prirodni i klomifene iako sam ja bila vise za zadnju dobitnu kombinaciju (1xGONAL). Ali smo ipak isli na klomifene.. i kad je ispalo da ih je puno predlozila je da dodamo gonale i onda kad je ispalo da ih je bas puno i kad ih je na punkciji vadila bas joj je bilo bed sto me boli, ali niti u jednom trenu nisam imala niti najmanji osjecaj da mene za to krivi. cak se i salila da me nece pustiti s stola dok sama ne pobjegnem,a li je na kraju ipak odustala od punktiranja manjih jer su bili nezgodno i za svaki bi morala ponovno pikati.

A kad sam isla potpisati papire preporucila mi je da sljedeci put napravimo laparaskopiju i da mi "popikaju" folikule tako da ih se ne razvije toliko puno jer ja svaki put jako reagiram (prvi put od samo 10 gonala (u 10 dana)  imala 18JS). Pa sam joj rekla da vec imam jedno djete i da mislim sad ponovno uspjeti pa se nasalila da onda kad cu ici na trece  :Smile:  tako da zaista nije nikako pokazala da vec imam djete i sto ce mi drugo

ja sam zaista odusevljena doktoricom  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

i da jos dodam.. kad sam dosla na pregled nakon klomifena, penjem se na stol i ona pita kako sam? A ja automatski odgovorim: Zasto? I poslije razmisljam kako je zalosno da se iznenadim takvom najobicnijem pitanju.. jednostavno me Alebic naviknuo da nema small talka, pa sam automatski pomislila da nesto nije u redu  :Sad:

----------


## malena19

i da, punkcija boli.. mislim da najvise ovisi o tome koliko ih je i kako su smjesteni.. pa nekog boli vise, nekog manje
mene je npr ova bolila puno puno vise od prve.. cak sam isla citati stare postove da vidim sto sam pisala jer sam mislia da sam u medjuvremenu zaboravila da je bolila, ali nisam.. i tad sam isto pisala da nije bilo strasno.. mozda je sad bolilo vise jer ih je bilo vise nego zadnji put  :neznam: 

Ali sve se to pretrpi i brzo zaboravi 
i slazem se s bubekicom da se izlazemo raznoj boli zbog puno banalnijih razloga

----------


## ljube555

Ja imam doma dvoje djece, ali ok reagirala da sam dosla po trece. Jedino napomenula da sam dosla po curicu posto imam dva sina. Isto mi rekla da cu na pocetku drugog mjeseca u postupak prirodni

----------


## zdravka82

Ni meni doktorica nije sjela, a mom mm da ne pricam..On je bio sokiran njenim ponasanjem kad smo nakon punkcije potpisivali one papire jer se usudio pitati sto potpisuje! Meni je dr.A bio puno pristupacniji, salio se i mogla sam pitati sve sto me zanima, nije sam pricao, ali ako pitam sve mi kaze.

----------


## bubekica

Kako razlicita iskustva imamo.
Mm alebic nikako nije sjedao iako je meni bio odlican, a s doktoricom si je kliknuo odmah.

----------


## tulipan83

Doktorica je ziheraš, sve mora imati crno na bijelo, sve provjerava..ok, treba , al po meni ona kad sve to tako radi daje dojam da je nesigurna i ja to nemogu prožvakati. Od kad sam krenula kod nje, govori ići ćemo sve kao zadnji put kad sam ostala trudna, i dođe dan kad treba krenuti sa stimulacijom ona pukne da bi klomifene. a ja šok jer smo se dog da cemo ići na gonale jer ja bi još samo ovaj postupak prošla i to je to. znači htjela bi da se i zamrzne embrija da ak sad ne uspije da imam još mogućnosti a ak uspije,išla bi i na treće dijete. uglavnom nebi ni u kojem slučaju ostavljala zamrznute embrije a da nikad ne dođem po njih. I dobro, još malo popričamo i idemo na gonale. Zadnji postupak sam dobila 13 gonala i 19 jajnih stanica. i isto se alebić bojao teže HS , do bete sam 3 puta bila na kontroli kod njega, al sve prošlo ok i ostala trudna.

----------


## tulipan83

oprostite na dužim postovima. I nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nije doktorica bezobrazna prema meni, nikad nije ni bila, al mi ne sjeda i gotovo. Još joj znam i brata koji radi kod mene u bolnici, mama joj ležala kod mene na odjelu, draga je i sve to stoji al treba nekad imati i muda ( oprostite na ovom izrazu!!!) u ovakvom poslu.

----------


## bubekica

Ocito nam pasu razlicite stvari.
Meni se kod doktorice bas svidja sto je oprezna i sve 1000 puta provjerava, dok smo od alebica najcesce dobili samo: "ma bit ce to sve super".

----------


## tulipan83

> Ocito nam pasu razlicite stvari.
> Meni se kod doktorice bas svidja sto je oprezna i sve 1000 puta provjerava, dok smo od alebica najcesce dobili samo: "ma bit ce to sve super".


ma svi smo različiti. Ja se sama sebi čudim što sam takva, al stvarno sam izdržljiva, razumijem, a možda je stvar i u tome što sam navikla na dr A. k njemu sam uvijek išla 
opušteno, bez stresa, i sve mi je govorio, a on malo govori.

----------


## tulipan83

I vi koje ste sad kod doktorice, nemojte se uzrujavati zbog ovakvih misljenja o njoj, kako bubekica kaže, svi smo različiti.

----------


## ljube555

Cure.m trebam pomoc i inf.mmostao bez zdravsvenog osiguranja... dal tko imao takvo iskustvo i kako bez toga????? Koliko treba platiti spermogram?????

----------


## ljube555

Mislim u bolnice VV

----------


## ljube555

Dal moze se platiti ako nema MM zdrav.osiguranja

----------


## Anci272

Naravno da može. Ne znam koliko je na VV, ali u Petrovoj je oko 75kn. Pretpostavljam da je i na VV slična cijena.

----------


## ljube555

Znaci moze bez uputnice???? Posto doktor nece dati ni uputnicu zbog toga kaj nema zdravstvenog ni dopunskog???:samo mozemo doci bez svega i platiti i to je to???

----------


## bubekica

Padam s marsa, al kak netko izguvi osnovno zdravstveno osiguranje?

----------


## Anci272

Meni je doktorica bas draga zena. Bila sam kod nje u tri postupka i nemam apsolutno nikakvih zamjerki. Dok je bio Alebić na VV, par puta sam bila kod njega na folikumetriji, i on je bio ok, ali doktorica mi je bolja. Ali kako je bubekica rekla svi smo različiti i svi različito doživljavamo određene situacije. Ja recimo imam užasno negativna iskustva sa socijalnim ginekolozima, tako da kad sam dosla na VV ostala sam oduševljena i doktorima i sestrama. Iskreno, da nije tako, pitanje da li bi se uopce odlučila na MPO.

----------


## ljube555

Nije ga izgubio, nego radio za hrv.firmu u njemacke i presao nakon toga kod drugog gazde koji trebao prijaviti.,i dok cekao prijavu kod novog gazde koji ne prijavio u tom momentu istekao rok za prijavu zdravstv.kao ne zaposljen u hrvatske

----------


## Anci272

> Znaci moze bez uputnice???? Posto doktor nece dati ni uputnicu zbog toga kaj nema zdravstvenog ni dopunskog???:samo mozemo doci bez svega i platiti i to je to???


Može bez uputnice. Kako mm ima loš spermiogram on ode svakih 2-3 mjeseca u Petrovu da vidi jel ima poboljšanja. A ne da mu se tražiti svog doktora, pa ode bez uputnice u Petrovu. I mi smo se iznenadili da je tako jeftino bez uputnice u bolnici, jer je privatno spermiogram oko 300 kn.

----------


## ljube555

Trebala bi onda jos nazvati sesetru na VV da vidim koliko kosta bez zdravatvenog osiguranja i bez uputnice, i dal ce ga uopce primiti.

----------


## ljube555

Sada sam zabrinuta, treba napraviti spermogram u 12 mjesecu  da mogu u drugom mjesecu u postupak. A bez zdravstvenog je MM

----------


## Anci272

Nemas zašto biti zabrinuta, kad se ide bez uputnice, uz plaćanje ne treba iskaznica zdravstvenog osiguranja. Samo nazovi sutra sestre i pitaj koliko bi koštalo bez uputnice.

----------


## kitty

Curke, prijavljujem da mi krećemo po smrzlića. Bila danas gore, dobila estrofem.

----------


## Anci272

> Nije ga izgubio, nego radio za hrv.firmu u njemacke i presao nakon toga kod drugog gazde koji trebao prijaviti.,i dok cekao prijavu kod novog gazde koji ne prijavio u tom momentu istekao rok za prijavu zdravstv.kao ne zaposljen u hrvatske


Ljube, ako ti radis a suprug ne, mislim da ga možeš osigurati preko sebe.

----------


## ljube555

Ja ne radim nigdje, stranac sam i sama sebi placam mjesecno a posto placan sama sebe nemogu ga prek sebe osigurati.,

Anci, bas si me utjesila da moze se bez uputnica i da moze se platiti.

----------


## Maybebaby

> Da,uzas..zato sam ja otisla privatno dr.Alebicu..za sad sam tek na pocetku i sve sto placam nije puno ali ako se uskoro nes ne desi morat cu skupljati za vecu cifru. A ne znam, morat cu se nekako snaci,skupiti novce od rodbine..a koliko vidim po bolnicama je katastrofa..


Ja sam isto pacijentica dr.A. isto bi isla njemu privatno. Kakvo ti je iskustvo? I ako mozes napisati koliko kosta pregled? (Je li i ultrazvuk ili samo konzultacije i kazu li ti okvirno cjenu postupka)

----------


## Bananka

Maybebaby, vise o dr. Alebicu kod Podobnika ima u temi "Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama".
Mislim da su cure pisale da su konzultacije i/ili pregled (nisam sigurna) oko 400kn za pacijentice od dr. A s VV.
Najvise informacije ces dobiti na mail ili tel.
http://www.podobnik.hr/odjel/medicinska-oplodnja/
Email: ivf@podobnik.hr
Tel: 01/639 8001, 01/639 8000

Ja sam zvala jedan dan vezano za upit cijene za kariogram i sve su mi lijepo objasnili i bili su vrlo ljubazni.

----------


## Maybebaby

> Maybebaby, vise o dr. Alebicu kod Podobnika ima u temi "Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama".
> Mislim da su cure pisale da su konzultacije i/ili pregled (nisam sigurna) oko 400kn za pacijentice od dr. A s VV.
> Najvise informacije ces dobiti na mail ili tel.
> http://www.podobnik.hr/odjel/medicinska-oplodnja/
> Email: ivf@podobnik.hr
> Tel: 01/639 8001, 01/639 8000
> 
> Ja sam zvala jedan dan vezano za upit cijene za kariogram i sve su mi lijepo objasnili i bili su vrlo ljubazni.


Hvala! Ma ja sam zadnji put bila kod njega u postupku u travnju, i trebao mi je odmor od svega. I bas kad sam skupila snage za ponovno, muz mi danas kaze da dr. vise nije na VV. Tako da surfam i trazim informacije.  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Maybebaybe, Bananka je sve rekla..ako te jos sto zanima slobodno mi posalji poruku..

----------


## Šiškica

Mi  smo spermiogram (bez osnovnog i dopunskog osiguranja) u Petrovoj platili 300kn , mislim da bi takva cijena trebala biti i na VV-u.

----------


## ljube555

Siskica, puno hvala!!!!  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

Strah mi je bilo da nece ga ni primiti...

----------


## antony34

Eto ja od sutra na klomicima i femari. Danas je doktorica bila raspolozena za poduzi razgovor sa mnom. Sve sta sam pitala mi je pitanko objasnila. Nije ni bila guzva a punkcije su u osam bile gotove. To je nesto novo.

----------


## tulipan83

bilo nas je 4 na punkciji. sve je već počelo u 7h. kongres je u opatiji pa biolozi putuju. brzo je sve bilo gotovo. curke su imale po 3, 4 i 5 stanica a ja 13. oplodit će 12 komada a 4.12 idem k biologu da vidim razvoj situacije. FET planiramo za 1mj, sljedeći ciklus nek se tijelo odmori zbog hiperstimulacije. Nije bilo toliko strašno, sad trenutno uopće ne boli tak da sam i na kavici sa mm.

----------


## antony34

Tulipan ti si danas lezala gore u hodniku jer ti nije bilo dobro?

----------


## tulipan83

> Tulipan ti si danas lezala gore u hodniku jer ti nije bilo dobro?


nisam to bila ja. ta cura je danas imala svoju prvu punkciju pa joj je malo tlak pao. Ja sam pokraj nje bila.

----------


## bubekica

tulipan,
imas prijeteci hiper, izbjegavaj sjedenje i pij puno tekucine!

----------


## Anci272

> Mi  smo spermiogram (bez osnovnog i dopunskog osiguranja) u Petrovoj platili 300kn , mislim da bi takva cijena trebala biti i na VV-u.


Šiškice, ovo mi zbilja nije jasno, jer mm je bio zadnji put na spermiogramu u Petrovoj prije dva tjedna i platio je 85kn (nije 75kn kako sam prije rekla, sad sam provjerila s njim).

----------


## antony34

Tulipan onda znam koja ti si sestru zvala a ja san se oblacila jaknu dok si stajala kraj te cure.

----------


## tulipan83

Da, ta sam. Danas je stvarno gore bila idila, vremena za razgovor s dr kao u priči. šteta što je rijetko tako, al jednostavno nas ima puno i nije moguće usporiti ritam.

----------


## ljube555

Dok sam ja bila u srijedu i cekala na prvi pregled, boga mi nacekala s

----------


## antony34

Pa to je prvi put da sam ja s njom razgovarala o svemu. Istina je da nas nije bilo puno. Kad bi svaki put bilo tako bilo bi odlicno al znam da ne moze. Al dobro sad ce 12 mj pa nece biti tako jako guzva

----------


## tulipan83

ja sam dolazila ovaj tjedan svaki dan osim utorka. u srijedu je bilo koma. Čak i gužva u labosu za vađenje krvi. baš težak dan bio. a četvrtak upola manje ljudi i totalno drukčije i mirnije

----------


## ljube555

Tocno tako, u srijedu bilo strasno. U deset kao me narucili u 14.15 sam dosla na red. Dobro mozda je to zbog toga kaj sam tek nova u sve tome i prvi pregled bio.

----------


## tulipan83

> Tocno tako, u srijedu bilo strasno. U deset kao me narucili u 14.15 sam dosla na red. Dobro mozda je to zbog toga kaj sam tek nova u sve tome i prvi pregled bio.


na vv ti ide ovak. okvirno. od 8h do 9h, 9.30h su pregledi cura koje su u postupku. onda ide sala ( punkcije i transferi) negdje do 10, 10.30. nakon toga pregledi tih cura koje su bile u sali. pa onda taman stignu nalazi beta i hormona pa se njih riješi. i tek onda idu cure za dogovore i konzultacije.

----------


## ljube555

Hvala, prvi put sam isla pa nisam znala, sad cu znati za dalje!!!!

----------


## ljube555

Dok izvadia krv od 3- 5DC za hormone, kad ce taj nalaz biti gotov???? Koliko cekati treba???

----------


## ljube555

Sada mi rekla da to obavim a kadavadis 21DC isti mjesec ili ?????

----------


## bubekica

Bilo bi dobro sve hormone izvaditi isti ciklus, ali nije nuzno.
Nalazi budu kod dr iduci put kad dodjes.

----------


## tulipan83

> Dok izvadia krv od 3- 5DC za hormone, kad ce taj nalaz biti gotov???? Koliko cekati treba???


i nazoveš sestre gore i kod njih se naručiš prvi dan ciklusa.njima i uputnicu predaješ pa te one upišu u komp a ti samo odeš pred sobu gdje se vadi krv i čekaš da te pozovu.

----------


## ljube555

Cure, puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

I jos jedno pitanje, dal to moj odabir koliko hocu zametaka jedan ili dva.. ili to oni odluce??? Daleko jos do toga da bi znala odluciti, posto jako bi zeljela blizanci

----------


## kitty

ljube555, sama odlučuješ o broju zametaka, naravno. Doktorica ti može eventualno sugerirati svoje mišljenje, mada mi se čini da je ona dosta suzdržana po tom pitanju.

Ja sam u prethode postupke išla po starom zakonu i dr A doslovno nije htio ni čuti za ideju da se oplođuju 3 js ili da bi vraćala 3 zametka. Drugu punkciju mi je slučajno radila dr J i kad sam rekla da bi oplođivali samo 2 js samo je rekla nešto u stilu: ok, vaša odluka. 
Sad u zadnjem postupku sam odmah na početku rekla da želim SET, i isto je samo rekla ok.

----------


## ljube555

Kitty, hvala puno!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> Doktorica je ziheraš, sve mora imati crno na bijelo, sve provjerava..ok, treba , al po meni ona kad sve to tako radi daje dojam da je nesigurna i ja to nemogu prožvakati. Od kad sam krenula kod nje, govori ići ćemo sve kao zadnji put kad sam ostala trudna, i dođe dan kad treba krenuti sa stimulacijom ona pukne da bi klomifene. a ja šok jer smo se dog da cemo ići na gonale jer ja bi još samo ovaj postupak prošla i to je to. znači htjela bi da se i zamrzne embrija da ak sad ne uspije da imam još mogućnosti a ak uspije,išla bi i na treće dijete. uglavnom nebi ni u kojem slučaju ostavljala zamrznute embrije a da nikad ne dođem po njih. I dobro, još malo popričamo i idemo na gonale. Zadnji postupak sam dobila 13 gonala i 19 jajnih stanica. i isto se alebić bojao teže HS , do bete sam 3 puta bila na kontroli kod njega, al sve prošlo ok i ostala trudna.


tulipan mi imamo jako slicne scenarije  :Smile:  ostale trudne s gonalima, uz puno js, sad klomifeni i odgodjen transfer zbog moguce HS  :Smile: 
i meni je 2011-e dr A unatoc velikom broju js i mogucoj hiperstimulaciji vratio 2 embrija i ostala sam trudna... i sad kad je ona spomenula da nece biti transfera na prvu mi nije bilo svejedno jer sam htjela sve odmah, sad. Ali sam se skulirala i ohladila i skuzila da je ovo ipak bolje za mene i moje zdravlje.

Jasno mi je zasto su mi vratili zadnji put unatoc HS.. tad je bio drugi zakon i smjeli su smrznuti samo JS, a one imaju puno manju sansu da prezive odmrzavanje. Pa su malo vise "riskirali". I sve cure su pretezno dolazile na jednu kontrolu nakon pozitivne bete, ja sam isto bila na 3 jer se htio uvjeriti da je sve ok.

 A saznala sam da je otkad je novi zakon  i dr A imao praksu odgadjati postupke kad je bilo puno js tako da bi ti mozda i on odgodio

S

----------


## ljube555

Malena, dal boli punkcija JS

----------


## tulipan83

> tulipan mi imamo jako slicne scenarije  ostale trudne s gonalima, uz puno js, sad klomifeni i odgodjen transfer zbog moguce HS 
> i meni je 2011-e dr A unatoc velikom broju js i mogucoj hiperstimulaciji vratio 2 embrija i ostala sam trudna... i sad kad je ona spomenula da nece biti transfera na prvu mi nije bilo svejedno jer sam htjela sve odmah, sad. Ali sam se skulirala i ohladila i skuzila da je ovo ipak bolje za mene i moje zdravlje.
> 
> Jasno mi je zasto su mi vratili zadnji put unatoc HS.. tad je bio drugi zakon i smjeli su smrznuti samo JS, a one imaju puno manju sansu da prezive odmrzavanje. Pa su malo vise "riskirali". I sve cure su pretezno dolazile na jednu kontrolu nakon pozitivne bete, ja sam isto bila na 3 jer se htio uvjeriti da je sve ok.
> 
>  A saznala sam da je otkad je novi zakon  i dr A imao praksu odgadjati postupke kad je bilo puno js tako da bi ti mozda i on odgodio
> 
> S


da, jako slični scenariji. Ja sam bila razočarana i tužna što neće biti ET, al kao što ti kažeš, sad sam se smirila, razmislila i možda je stvarno tako bolje. Jedva čekam četvrtak da vidim koliko ih je uspjelo preživjeti. Ja se super osjećam, napuhnuta sam, još boli prilikom nekih pokreta i nemogu sjediti duže od desetak min, il stojim il ležim.

----------


## tulipan83

> Malena, dal boli punkcija JS


 sve mi imamo različit prag boli, iskreno, boli, al opet ovisi i koliko imaš folikula. mene je predzadnja punkcija jako boljela, ova u subotu isto, al nešto manje.

----------


## Inesz

Ljube555

ovo će vam biti prvi postupak. Ako nemate teške dijagnoze, ako si ti mlađa žena, dr će vam najvjerojatnije sugerirati transfer 1 embrija.

Blizanačka trudnoća, koliko god nam to zna romantično zvučati, sa sobom nosi brojne rizike komplikacija, tako da se u liječenju neplodnosti danas ide u smjeru transfera 1 embrija.

Tri embrija se, upravo zbog mogućeg rizika troplodne trudnoće smiju transferirati samo u određenim slučajevima:


Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji
Članak 7

(3) Kod žena starijih od 38 godina života, žena s nepovoljnim testovima pričuve jajnika, ponavljanog neuspjeha u liječenju, onkoloških bolesnika i težeg oblika muške neplodnosti, dopušten je unos tri zametka u spolne organe žene.

----------


## ljube555

Prvi postupak, imam 33 god. Sve uredu samnom i sa MM, problem zacepljenje jajovoda. A bas bi voljela dvojke.

----------


## tulipan83

meni je sad dr rekla da bi dva embrija vraćali. tj sljedeći mjesec kad bude FET. a davne 2011 kad je bio stari zakon na snazi i kad se embriji nisu smjeli krioprezervirati, vraćena 3embrija pod hs. baš je sve uvjetovano politikom i zakonima.

----------


## Inesz

da, milinovićev zakon iz 2009. godine radi zabrane zamrzavanje zametaka i posljedičnim čestim transferima 3 zametka, ozbiljno je ugrožavao zdravlje žene i beba u višeplodnim trudnoćama.

----------


## malena19

> Malena, dal boli punkcija JS


napisala sam gore.. misim da je to jako individualno.. 
ali meni je prva punkcija bila zbilja super i salili smo se u sali  :Smile:  , a ova druga je bila jako bolna

nadam se da ce ti biti ko moja prva..

----------


## malena19

> Prvi postupak, imam 33 god. Sve uredu samnom i sa MM, problem zacepljenje jajovoda. A bas bi voljela dvojke.


mislim da problema mozes dogovoriti s njom da bude transfer 2 embrija, a mozda ti i ona sama to predlozi
meni je dr predlozila da vratimo 2 embrija i ja sam pristala jer je to i moja zelja. i to je nesto sto potpisujes i sto i sama mozes i trebas odlucivati... naravno u dogovoru s dr

----------


## malena19

> meni je sad dr rekla da bi dva embrija vraćali. tj sljedeći mjesec kad bude FET. a davne 2011 kad je bio stari zakon na snazi i kad se embriji nisu smjeli krioprezervirati, vraćena 3embrija pod hs. baš je sve uvjetovano politikom i zakonima.


meni su i 2011 oplodili i transferirali 2 embrija... od nas 6 koliko ih je bilo na punkciji taj dan i iako nas je dosta imalo 3 ili vise js samo jednoj su uopce isli oploditi 3 jer muz ima azospermiju i morali su upunkcijom dobiti plivace pa je manja vjerojatnost da ce se oploditi i bili su u pravu jer se samo jedan oplodio

----------


## tulipan83

> meni su i 2011 oplodili i transferirali 2 embrija... od nas 6 koliko ih je bilo na punkciji taj dan i iako nas je dosta imalo 3 ili vise js samo jednoj su uopce isli oploditi 3 jer muz ima azospermiju i morali su upunkcijom dobiti plivace pa je manja vjerojatnost da ce se oploditi i bili su u pravu jer se samo jedan oplodio


ja 2011 imala 19 stanica. 3 su išle u oplodnju i sve tri se oplodile i vraćene. 9 ih je bilo za zamrzavanje. ove ostale kao nisu bile ok. tih 9 smo ove god odmrznuli. 3 preživjele i oplođene a jedna stala sa razvijanjem pa su 2 embrija vratili. 
sad kad sve pišem, vidim da se uvijek poklopi broj vraćenih, preživjelih, oplođenih, onak koliko treba. a sad jel i stvarno tak, tko će ga znati.
a spermiogram nam je standarno loš svaki put al do sad su uvijek našli dovoljan broj dobrih.

----------


## ljube555

Cure za spermogram uzorak daju u koliko sata???? Narucivati se ne treba????

----------


## ljube555

I jos me zanima kad dokt.gleda nalazi koji imam papa, brisevi itd.. prije postupka ili ???? Posto na prvom pregledu samo me pitala dal imam to a nije trazila da to vidi

----------


## bubekica

Najbolje da za sgram nazoves sestre, mm ga je obicno davao oko pol 8, al ne znam dokad primaju. Nisam ni za narucivanje sigurna, ali sad kad ce moj ici planiram ga najaviti.
Sto se pape i briseva tice, vjerojatno je upisala da su uredni.

----------


## ljube555

Samo mi rekla da moze doci bila kada dati uzorak posto na terenu radi, najbitnije da bude nalaz gotov do postupka

----------


## tulipan83

> Samo mi rekla da moze doci bila kada dati uzorak posto na terenu radi, najbitnije da bude nalaz gotov do postupka


sutra nazovi sestre pa pitaj. cure u labos stižu od pola 8 i tad već znaju zvati muževe čije žene imaju punkciju.nazoveš sestre sutra pa njih pitaš, tako ti je najbolje i odmah sve znaš. mi posebno nismo radili spermiogram samo u sklopu postupka pa neznam. al koliko sam vidjela gore dosta muških zna dolaziti i čekati poziv

----------


## nova21

trebam pomoć, išla sam po uputnicu za konzultavije , dr mi je napisala upućuje se humana reprodukcija(kbc zagreb klinika za ženske bolesti i porode) kaže nemože merkur ne izbaci joj, dali je dobra uputnica

----------


## žužy

*nova21*,nije dobro..to bi pisalo da ideš u Petrovu npr. Mora pisati KBC Merkur.
Ili da je ostavila prazno ime bolnice,samo humana reprodukcija..

----------


## nova21

kaže ništa joj drugo ne izbaci, sutra ću ja ujutro sestru zvat nek mi daju drugu uputnicu

----------


## venera82

cure moje da se i ja javim, nisam odavno pisala. imala sam FET 24.11 (javim i na odbrojavanje) i sada cekam betu, a dani su mi tako dugiiiiii.....  kad je bio FET sa dr je bila mlada doktorica na obucavanju.

Nova21 dobro ti je Žuži napisala mora ti pisati KBC Merkur, meni moja dr uvijek to napise i uputnica je u redu.

----------


## Anci272

Nova21, meni ni na jednoj uputnici nikada ne napisu ime bolnice i nitko mi zbog toga nije radio probleme.

----------


## žužy

> kaže ništa joj drugo ne izbaci, sutra ću ja ujutro sestru zvat nek mi daju drugu uputnicu


Možda neka trenutna greška u kompu....neka proba sutra opet,pa ako i dalje nema onda neka ostavi prazno.
Bolje tak nego da te zezaju..

----------


## nova21

pa da kaže sam joj to izbaci, ak ne nek ostavi prazno ili samo humana reprodukcija ili?

----------


## ljube555

Nova, pozdrav, meni dr.napisao vuk vrhovec na uputnice

----------


## ljube555

Dok sam isla prvi put i na konz.to je bilo 26.11

----------


## antony34

Cure imam jedno pitanje. Dal se smije kekst do stoperice ili ne smije?

----------


## Anci272

> pa da kaže sam joj to izbaci, ak ne nek ostavi prazno ili samo humana reprodukcija ili?


Nova21, pa tebi ovo nije prvi postupak, kako ti je prije pisala. Neka samo iskopira staru uputnicu iz računala. I meni se jednom desilo da mi ginekologica na zamjeni nije mogla dobiti nikako IVF postupak da joj ispiše, pa kad sam ju pitala kako je prije moglo na kraju je izvukla staru uputnicu iz baze.

Našla sam jednu svoju staru neiskorištenu uputnicu, i na njoj piše samo Humana reprodukcija.

----------


## nova21

prije je pisala kb merkur

----------


## bubekica

> Cure imam jedno pitanje. Dal se smije kekst do stoperice ili ne smije?


Apstinencija bi trebala biti 2-4 dana prije punkcije/aih.

----------


## antony34

Bubekica hvala na odg. Pitala sam al nisam dobila odg gore kod njih.

----------


## bubekica

Nema problema...
Nije mi jasno kako to da ti nisu rekli, pogotovo ako si pitala.

----------


## antony34

Nisam cula da bi mi dok odgovorila a pitala sam radi sigurnosti jer kad sam isla u drugi postupak nisam smjela dr. A mi nije dao. Zato pitam tu. Hvala u svakom slucaju.

----------


## tulipan83

i sad treba pisati KB Merkur. a ne KBC. Merkur je klinička bolnica, a ne klinički bolnički centar.

----------


## nova21

evo naručila sam se, sad još samo po drugu uputnicu

----------


## nova21

dobila i drugu uputnicu, sad čekamo petak

----------


## antony34

Nova 21 u koliko moras biti gore? Ja u pola 9.

----------


## nova21

između 10 i 11

----------


## Destiny child

9 smrznutih JS. Ne nadam se previše za smrznute, ali idemo probati. Čula sam od dosta ljudi koji su gore u zadnje vrijeme da dobiju po 12-13 stanica u stimulaciji, a oplodi se 5. Malo mi je to čudno...

----------


## kitty

> 9 smrznutih JS. Ne nadam se previše za smrznute, ali idemo probati. Čula sam od dosta ljudi koji su gore u zadnje vrijeme da dobiju po 12-13 stanica u stimulaciji, a oplodi se 5. Malo mi je to čudno...


Meni se od 12 oplodilo 7 a do blastice je došla samo jedna...

----------


## tulipan83

Ujutro idem gore. U subotu su ih 12 oplodili pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## bugaboo

> 9 smrznutih JS. Ne nadam se previše za smrznute, ali idemo probati. Čula sam od dosta ljudi koji su gore u zadnje vrijeme da dobiju po 12-13 stanica u stimulaciji, a oplodi se 5. Malo mi je to čudno...



Ja sam dobila 16js, 12 su oplodili (po zakonu niti ne smiju vise), i na kraju dobili 2 blastice. HB jedna od njih se primila i uskoro ocekujemo malog princa.

----------


## tulipan83

5 embrija od 12 oplođenih. FET u 1mj ak se poklopi ciklus i njihov godišnji

----------


## bubekica

tulipan,
jesu li ti rekli kakva je kvaliteta tih 5 embrija?
Oni se s godisnjeg vracaju 12.1.?

----------


## bugaboo

Tulipan dobar rezultat! Pretpostavljam da su sve blastice?

----------


## tulipan83

da, sve blastice. i kažu da su jako dobri. ovi ostali su stali u razvijanju oko 3 dana. 
ja sam zadovoljna, nadam se da će biti uspješno jer dalje ne mislim više u stimulaciju.
vraćaju se 12.01. sa godišnjeg.

----------


## venera82

tulipan super za blastice!

Ja sam dobila 6 js, i samo su se 2 oplodile. dobili smo 2 zametka koji su smrznuti i 1 je samo preživio odmzavanje.

----------


## malena19

> 5 embrija od 12 oplođenih. FET u 1mj ak se poklopi ciklus i njihov godišnji





> 5 embrija od 12 oplođenih. FET u 1mj ak se poklopi ciklus i njihov godišnji


super rezultat!
opet se pratimo  :Smile:

----------


## venera82

malena i tulipan samo se lipo nastavite pratiti i da bude sve super  :Klap: 

vidim da neki dobiju puno js i dođu do blastica, a neki ne, u biti o čemu to ovisi, možda o kvaliteti js ili koji stimulaciju dobije??

----------


## malena19

> malena i tulipan samo se lipo nastavite pratiti i da bude sve super 
> 
> vidim da neki dobiju puno js i dođu do blastica, a neki ne, u biti o čemu to ovisi, možda o kvaliteti js ili koji stimulaciju dobije??


ja mislim da ovisi o puno toga.. i i o kvaliteti JS i o tajmingu punkcije jer treba izabrati tren kad je najvise njih zrelo Ali i o spermiogramu. Kod mene ih je od 15js njih 11 bilo bas super, ali ih se samo 5 oplodilo i nijedna nije stala u razvoju i mislim da su kod mene spermici krivi za to jer je kod nas SP bas jako jako los...

----------


## bubekica

*venera* evo moji slucajevi, a stimulacije gotovo iste (razlika mozda pola gonala koji put)
1. 10 oocita, sve zrele, spermiogram nesto pokretnih, brojnost ok - 4 morule, 4 blastice
2. 7 oocita, 4 zrele, 0 pokretnih spermija - 1 2 stanicni embrij
3. 8 oocita, sve zrele, prvi spermiogram azoo, drugi 2 spermija nativno, nakon cetrifuge nadjeno dovoljno za oplodnju svih 8 oocita - 4 embrija - 3 4stan i 1 2stan.

tako da...

----------


## tulipan83

i kod mene od njih 13, 11 bilo super, a jedna onak, i ta jedna stanica pukla prilikom manipuliranja. Preostalih 10 išlo u oplodnju.i eto rezultat 5 blastocista
 i ovaj put je sgram bio loš i još mi je biologica rekla da su nekom dodatnom metodom ih tražili i našli 0.1mil/u ml.

----------


## bubekica

*tulipan* ta dodatna metoda je centrifuga...

----------


## tulipan83

da, rekla mi je. i kaže da je bilo baš puno sluzi al da to nije ništa posebno.najbitnije je da nema leukocita.

----------


## bubekica

pokusajte s natrijevim askorbatom, mm pije 4g dnevno i sgram je odjednom puno bolji, isto imamo inace puno sluzi i koma nalaz...

----------


## tulipan83

> pokusajte s natrijevim askorbatom, mm pije 4g dnevno i sgram je odjednom puno bolji, isto imamo inace puno sluzi i koma nalaz...


da, sluz ih usporava još više a i ovak su nikakvi.

----------


## venera82

.... u mpo pravila nema

mi smo idiopati, sgram je uredan- normo, tajming punkcije ne ovisi o meni, ali kvaliteta ovisi. od 6 js (mislim da sam ih jako malo dobila) dobili smo 2 embrija koja su zamrznuta 2 dan, imala sam FET i 1 embrij nije preživio odmrzavanje, tako da je 1 vraćen (mislim da nije obećavajući). 

mene sad krpi da js nisu kvalitetne? kako ja to mogu znati, može se to ikako popraviti?

----------


## Inesz

venera,

kakvi su tvoji hormonski nalazi?

kakvu i koliku si stimulaciju dobila?

----------


## venera82

Inesz - 
1 put sam vadila nalaze hormona privatno i rekli su da su u redu i postavili idiopatsku neplodnost. (tada nisam vadila AMH)
u 2 mj sam krenila na VV i vadila opet hormone i dr. mi je isto rekao da su u redu, tada sam prvi put vadila AMH ali ne znam koliki mi je (a vidim da je on bitan). samo je rekao da su u redu, a ja nisam pitala (glava mi je puna informacija, ja ludim i nemam pojma).....

imala sam 2 neuspješna AIH - klomifeni i štoperica brevactid

u 9 sam koristila lindinete 30, u 10 sam imala prvi IVF (prijeteća HS, FET u 11 mj), a stimulacija je  - 16 gonala, 3 cetrotide (i štoperica decapeptyl). i dobili samo 6 js i na kraju samo 1 embrij.

----------


## antonija15

venera82,ja sam ti nakon 26 gonala,3 cetrotide i decapeptyla dobila 5 js od kojih dvije nisu bile zrele,a na kraju dobila samo jedan embrij.
 drugi puta klomifen 3x1,dobila 7 js,na kraju 2 došle do faze blastociste koje su bile u savršenom stanju,doktorica je polagala veliku nadu za uspijeh,
 ali opet ništa.

----------


## kitty

Moj endometrij danas odličan,  čekamo da nam se mrvica uspješno odmrzne i da u četvrtak dođe na čuvanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## antony34

Ima koja cura da ide u ponedjeljak na punkciju ili cu biti sama?

----------


## nova21

dali je netko radio driling gore

----------


## kudri

šta je to driling??

----------


## nova21

koliko sam shvatila laparaskopski se buše ciste na policističnim jajnicima

----------


## antony34

Samo da javim punkcija prosla dobro, dobili jednu js, u srijedu transfer.

----------


## fuksija

Antony..bravo  :Wink:  ..ako bude srece i ja cu na transfer sri/cet

----------


## kudri

blago vama curke i sretno!!!! neka bude pravi božićni poklon!!!

----------


## antony34

Fuksija drzim palceve da prode sve super

----------


## venera82

antony34 -jedna ali vrijedna. to ti je prirodni? jeli vas bilo koliko na punkcji?

fuksija - tebi je sutra punkcija? bit će to sve u redu!             

cure držite se, kitty i tebi držim fige!

ja u srijedu vadim betu.... kako ide taj protokol? izvadim betu javim gore na VV sestrama, i šta dalje?? ako je negativna može se odma dogovoriti za sljedeći postupak, a ako je pozitivna vadim opet???

----------


## kitty

Ja sam betu uvijek javljala Alebiću, ne sestrama. Ali možda je sad drugačija procedura. 
I da, ako je pozitivna ponavljaš za 2 dana a ako nije dogovaraš se za dalje.
Sretno u srijedu venera82 ~~~~

----------


## venera82

kitty tnx, ja sam imala 2 inseminacije i nisam vadila betu samo test i javila rezultat isto dr. A i odma se dogovorila za sljedeći postupak. ne zam kako to ide sa betom??

----------


## antony34

Venera bilo je prirodnjak. Bilo nas danas tri na punkciji. A sto se tice bete ona se javlja doktorici i onda ce ona reci sta i kako dalje. Ako je negativna s doktoricom dogovoris odma za dalje.

----------


## malena19

cure sretno!

ja nisam radila driling, ali mi je doktorica to savjetovala za drugi put.. mada se nadam da nece trebati  :Smile: 

ja sam prvi put od 10 gonala dobila 18JS, a sad od klomifena i isto 10 gonala dobila 15js izvadjenih i jos jako jako puno sto nije vadila (kad je prestala vadit meni su na UZV izgledali kao da nista nije ni izvadila.. bas ih je puno bilo)....pa mi je to predlozila jer smatra da uz driling ne bi tako burno reagirala

mi ipak ovaj mjesec idemo u FET  :Smile:  bila danas gore i krenula sa estrofemom.. 17-tog pregled i ako je sve ok 22-og transfer  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

venera,
betu mozes vaditi na vv, javis se oko 8 sestrama s uputnicom i onda cekas ispred 403. Za nalaz te doktorica zove k sebi ili ako ne zelis cekati mozes kasnije nazvati, bude gotov iza 10.

Drilling se radi na merkuru, laparoskopsku se buse ciste na jajnicima, efekt traje cca 6mj.

Svima u postupcima sretno!

----------


## venera82

radila jutros test i negativan je, sutra još odradim službeno betu i zovem dr. za dogovor...... :Crying or Very sad: 

znam da se beta može vadit na vv, ali meni je to daleko. idem sutra vadit privatno (ne da mi se ići u bolnicu), da je pozitivna iša li rado u bolnicu, ali ovako mi se stvarno ne ide.

kada je najbolje zvati doktoricu (iza punkcije) i nju direktno zovem?   zadnji put kada sam bila na FET-u ona je bila u sobi od dr. A, jeli se tamo prebacila?

----------


## antony34

Venera najbolje ti je da ju nazoves oko 11. Onda dode iz sale i da preselila se u doktorovu sobu. Zao mi je za neg test.

----------


## Mala28

pozz
nije me bilo od zadnjeg aiha..
mozete li mi reci koji je broj doktorice? 

prosli mjesec sam operirala stitnjacu, prvi nalaz je pokazivao dobrocudno, medjutim ipak je papilarni karcinom
plus analiza je pokazala da imam i strumu hashimoto a ja 2x vadila antitijela i svaki put negativna
do jucer nisam znala da je moguce imati japanca a ne imati antitjela..
ugl kako se sada raspravlja o tome da idem opet na opr i izvadim ostatak stitnjace pa na zracenjem jodom..sto znaci prekid wb bar na godinu dana (1-2- godinu nakon zadnjeg zracenje nebi smjela biti trudna)
pa razmisljam o ivf da mi zamrznu jajne stanice ili embrije ako je to moguce na vv i ako mi endokrinolog i kirurg dozvoli prije opr

inace trevala sam u 1 mje sljedece godine ici na prvi ivf

----------


## fuksija

Ajme Mala..bas mi je zao..ne znam ti odgovor ali imam i ja slican problem..hipotireoza..antitijela negativna a tsh stalno visok ??

----------


## bubekica

Mala28,
brojevi pisu na prvoj stranici ove teme.
Mislim da je moguce zamrznuti jajne stanice, tj ne bi trebao biti problem, za onkoloske pacijente znam da spermu smrzavaju 100%

Od srca ti zelim srecu!

----------


## zdravka82

ajme Mala28, zao mi je... drzi se draga!  Mislim da bi trebala moci zamrznuti js...

----------


## Argente

Mala28, ako budeš išla u stimulaciju, inzistiraj *neka ti svakako zamrznu embrije*. Oni odmrzavanje podnose daleko bolje nego jajne stanice, imat ćeš puno veće šanse s njima.
Drž se i sretno!!

----------


## antony34

Evo da javim da se js nije oplodila. To je to za sad odustajem od svega. Uzet cemo pauzu vjerojatno malo duzu. Svima sretno u daljim postupcima. Pozdrav.

----------


## venera82

mala28 žao mi je, drži se, neka to što prije prođe i bude sve u redu, čuvaj se!

antony34 žao mi je, drži se i ti!

danas sam vadila betu i manja je od 1.  zvala sam dr. ali je danas nije bilo gore, rekla sam sestrama za betu.  sutra zovem dr. da i njoj javim i da se dogovorim za sljedeći postupak, joj danas sve nešto tužno....

----------


## tarajan

Pozzz.nisam vec neko vrijeme pisala al vas pratim...nemojte me osudivati sto ovo pisem....procitala sam da i nekima od Vas dr.bas i nije najbolje sjela pa si sad razmisljam kako ipak nije st var u meni samo....ovako:na prvom pregledu(nakon Alebica)mi je rekla da sam idealan kandidat da idem za njim,sto mi se i nije bas svidjelo jer i nemam 20-ak tis kn viska...i iako smo dogovorili postupak kao i prvi put kod dr.A jer je bio uspjesan,dala mi je klomifene j jer kao nije nam u cilju dobiti puno js kad imam vec jedno dijete...dobili smo 1Js i bhcg je bila 0,58..trebala sam joj javiti rez.24.11.a ja sam je uspjela dobiti tek 04.12.Sestre su super al ona mi nije nikako sjela....u slj.postupak mogu tek u 2 mj.a kad sam je pitala zasto ne u 1.jer mi ciklus pocinje oko15-og,njen odg.je bio da u prvom mj.mora dati sannsu pacijentima koji nemaju djecu...razocarana sam...nemojte se ljutiti sto sam malo duza,morala sam se malo izjadati

----------


## tulipan83

[QUOTE=tarajan;2710730]Pozzz.nisam vec neko vrijeme pisala al vas pratim...nemojte me osudivati sto ovo pisem....procitala sam da i nekima od Vas dr.bas i nije najbolje sjela pa si sad razmisljam kako ipak nije st var u meni samo....ovako:na prvom pregledu(nakon Alebica)mi je rekla da sam idealan kandidat da idem za njim,sto mi se i nije bas svidjelo jer i nemam 20-ak tis kn viska...i iako smo dogovorili postupak kao i prvi put kod dr.A jer je bio uspjesan,dala mi je klomifene j jer kao nije nam u cilju dobiti puno js kad imam vec jedno dijete...dobili smo 1Js i bhcg je bila 0,58..trebala sam joj javiti rez.24.11.a ja sam je uspjela dobiti tek 04.12.Sestre su super al ona mi nije nikako sjela....u slj.postupak mogu tek u 2 mj.a kad sam je pitala zasto ne u 1.jer mi ciklus pocinje oko15-og,njen odg.je bio da u prvom mj.mora dati sannsu pacijentima koji nemaju djecu...razocarana sam...nemojte se ljutiti sto sam malo duza,morala sam se malo izjadati[/QU
 isto tako su protekli i moji razgovori s njom, isto i za dogovor za postupak, idemo u stimulaciju pa ipak ne, da bi na kraju išli, a to  za drugo dijete mi je više puta ponovila. 
trenutno sam u fazi mirovanja i čekanja i ne razmišljam o tim njenim riječima al ak nastavi i dalje to stalno spominjati definitivno ću reagirati i razgovarati s njom o tome. 
ja bi išla dr A odmah sutra da mogu.

----------


## kitty

Jučer obavljen FET, sad čekamo Badnjak i betu  :Cekam:

----------


## antony34

Kity sretno :Smile:

----------


## kitty

antony34  :Love: , sad tek vidim da se js nije oplodila a da smo trebale skupa odbrojavati  :Sad:

----------


## antony34

Da mi smo razgovarale proslu subotu tamo iza stakla ako se ne varam :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Tamo kad smo razmišljale jel bi kucale biologici ili ipak ne? 
(A moj A trčao po cijeloj čekaoni  :Wink: )

----------


## antony34

Da upravo tako.

----------


## Mala28

možete li mi reći do kada se radi na vv prije spajanja blagdana?

----------


## kitty

Koliko sam ja shvatila, na Badnjak im je zadnji radni dan.

----------


## Mala28

hvala kitty

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure molim malu pomoć... da li se VV plaća vađenje AMH?Treba li se naručiti i kakva uputnica treba?

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam bila pacijent na VV i nisam plaćala amh...pa na uputnici ti tvoj ginekolog napise da trebas napraviti amh

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ok, ako je klasična uputnica i dijagnoza N97 ok....morati ću nazvati lab da vidim da li se treba naručiti.....hvala Fuksija  :Kiss:

----------


## malena19

bila danas gore.. zbilja je cudno vidjeti skoro praznu cekaonu...
jedna punkcija u petak i to je to koliko sam skuzila.. 
meni endometrij savrsen  :Very Happy:  i u pon je transfer  :Cekam:

----------


## miuta821

Bok cure ja vas dugo pratim veci godinu dana idem na vv i jos uvjek nisam u postupak ja sam ok mm ima olig.pa sad smo stigli do androloga preporucio da mmnapravi vadenje horm na rebro i pise analizu biolosko sjemena u vv pa me zanima da li je to spermiogram ili?u 2mjesec rekla doktorica da se spremam pa nezman da li mogu u postupak druge nalaze sve imam

U braku smo 10 g bez zastite

----------


## antonija15

miuta821  -biološka analiza sjemena ti nije spermiogram nego provjera da li u ejakulatu ima kakvih bakterija,to je radio i moj suprug.nalaz ti je brzo gotov,kad to sve skupiš zovi prvi dan ciklusa 
 na vv da ti kažu kada da dođeš.

----------


## bubekica

miuta, dobrodosla!

Kod kojeg androloga ide tvoj muz? Zar ne moze hormone vaditi na vv? Mikrobiologiju ejakulata moze napraviti na zavodu za javno zdravstvo ili u petrovoj.

Jeste li napravili markere na hiv, sifilis i hepatitis?

----------


## MallaPlava

Pozdrav cure... Sretna Vam Nova i želim Vam svima da ovo bude ta godina  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Zanima me da li možda netko zna kako rade na VV, odnosno, da li rade od srijede ili tek od sljedećeg ponedjeljka?
Hvala!!!

----------


## bubekica

Pocinju raditi u ponedjeljak, 12.1.

Kad si ti gore?

----------


## MallaPlava

A onda ipak u 2.mjesecu. Trebala bi sutra dobit pa sam se nadala da počinju od srijede, ali zapravo sam nekak i mislila da bi moglo tak biti  :Sad:  Ti?

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam do srijede na pilulama, gore sam negdje izmedju pon i srijede, tako smo ciljali...

----------


## miuta821

Hvala cure pa suprug je kod perusa u vv i on piso da mora na rebro zvalasam danas moram ga narucit na nuklearnu na rebro.budem u srjedu zvala i u vv da vidim zasto nje mu dao tamo za hormone ja sam tamo vadila.ako ne pisem kak treba oprostite jer ja sam inace samo udata u hr. Hvala vam za odgovor

----------


## miuta821

[QUOTE=bubekica;2718196]miuta, dobrodosla!

Kod kojeg androloga ide tvoj muz? Zar ne moze hormone vaditi na vv? Mikrobiologiju ejakulata moze napraviti na zavodu za javno zdravstvo ili u petrovoj.

Jeste li napravili markere na hiv, sifilis i hepatitis?[/   QUOTE]da imamo markere i ejakulat u i sve a sad tek mi traze vadenje hormone mm.

----------


## MallaPlava

> Ja sam do srijede na pilulama, gore sam negdje izmedju pon i srijede, tako smo ciljali...


Ajde držim fige  :Smile:  pratit ću situaciju pa se obavezno javljaj!!
Ja se nekako tješim da je sljedeći mjesec bolje vrijeme za postupak zbog nekih drugih stvari..  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

> Ajde držim fige  pratit ću situaciju pa se obavezno javljaj!!
> Ja se nekako tješim da je sljedeći mjesec bolje vrijeme za postupak zbog nekih drugih stvari..


Nama je ovo zadnja sansa u hrvatskoj, em je zadnji stimulirani preko hzzo, em selimo van.

----------


## MallaPlava

> Nama je ovo zadnja sansa u hrvatskoj, em je zadnji stimulirani preko hzzo, em selimo van.


Ma onda nema sumnje da će upaliti  :Smile:  sretno draga!!!!

----------


## Mury

> Ja sam do srijede na pilulama, gore sam negdje izmedju pon i srijede, tako smo ciljali...


Bubekice,svu srecu svijeta vam zelim,sa u novu zemlju odes sa mrvom/mrvama u busi  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> Bubekice,svu srecu svijeta vam zelim,da u novu zemlju odes sa mrvom/mrvama u busi


Debeli veliki potpis

----------


## bubekica

Hvala vam cure moje!

----------


## antony34

Bubi i ja se pridruzujem zelji da ti se ostvari bebica za sretan odlazak od nas. Nadam se da ces nam se javiti.

----------


## malena19

> Nama je ovo zadnja sansa u hrvatskoj, em je zadnji stimulirani preko hzzo, em selimo van.


puno puno srece.. nadam se da ce vam se u ovoj godini ostvariti i taj san  :Kiss:

----------


## malena19

ja sam imala transfer 2 blastocite 22.12 (zadnji transfer na vv prosle godine  :Smile: ) i beta 12dnt mi je 702, a 14dnt 1794  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

sad cekam 12.1 da dogovorim ozv, ali me zanima dal trebam neku uputnicu za to ili to spada pod uputnicu za postupak?
Gin mi je na GO sljedeci tjedan pa bi htjela rjesiti uputnicu ovaj tjedan ako je potrebna

----------


## miuta821

Bubekica i ja ti zelim puno srece znam sto to je cekati!

----------


## bubekica

*malena19* cestitam! super super! za uputnicu ti nazalost ne znam, al budu ti rekle sestre na tel...

*miuta* hvala!

----------


## bubekica

Ima koga gore u srijedu?  :Smile:

----------


## MallaPlava

Ja ipak sutra  :Smile:  kasnila mi taman da mogu ovaj mjesec gore!!

----------


## bubekica

> Ja ipak sutra  kasnila mi taman da mogu ovaj mjesec gore!!


Oooo sretno sretno! Javi obavezno!

----------


## MallaPlava

Hvala  :Smile:  evo, javljam se. Htjela dr da idemo sljedeći mjesec u postupak, ali sam je nagovorila da ipak ovaj idemo. Klomifen 3x1 pa čemo vidjeti. 
Pripremi se na čekanje. Počeli raditi iza 9 i obzirom da nema gužve, svako je bio kod nje 20ak minuta. 
Sretno i tebi sutra. Držim fige ko kuća velike :D

----------


## bubekica

super!
ionako moramo cekati, jer moramo u 8 dati sgram  :Wink:

----------


## orhideja.

> Hvala  evo, javljam se. Htjela dr da idemo sljedeći mjesec u postupak, ali sam je nagovorila da ipak ovaj idemo. Klomifen 3x1 pa čemo vidjeti. 
> Pripremi se na čekanje. Počeli raditi iza 9 i obzirom da nema gužve, svako je bio kod nje 20ak minuta. 
> Sretno i tebi sutra. Držim fige ko kuća velike :D


Sretno  :Wink: 
Držim fige da sutra ranije krenu s radom...MallaPlava-i ja sam danas gore bila---bila sam mislim 3-4

----------


## miuta821

Cure molim ako koja zna analiza biolosko sjemena u vuk. Se mora upisati i se ceka dugo?ja bi trebala iduci mj u postupak. I perusa trazi to u vuk i hormoni suprug na rebro ja poslala email i moze samo u 19 02.pa mislim da opet ne budem u postupak suprug ima i varikokela. I jos enterokokus lijeciose. Cjelu godinu i nist.mozda ima neko slicno pa ako nesto znate

----------


## MallaPlava

Hahahaha bit će si i sjedila do mene!? Kad si opet gore?

Bubekica javi se i ti nama sutra i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Drage moje vracam se u igru nakon 2 god pa trebam info. Koja uputnica mi treba za prvi pregled i konzultacije? Muza vodim sa sobom za spermiogram ili on moze doci naknadno (ne znam dal ce uspijet sa mnom zbog posla)? Racunam na pregled 3. ili 8. dc? Nalaze pape cekam a briseve i markere trebam obaviti. Nalazi hormona su stari 2 god. Hocu li i to odmah gore obaviti? Sve sam zaboravila  :Sad:  Al znam da vi znate.  :Smile:  

Sretno svim "kretalicama".

----------


## bubekica

Sandy welcome back!

Ako se ne varam za pregled je a1 (prvi) ili a2 (kontrolni). Obicno bude 5-8dc. Muz moze s tobom, treba mu uputnica za sgram, moze doci i naknadno. Na pregledu ces dobiti sve upute, hormone ako ce trebati, vadit ces ciklus iza 3-5dc. 
Papa i brisevi se ponavljaju svakih god dana, a markeri svake dvije godine.
Sretno!

----------


## orhideja.

> Hahahaha bit će si i sjedila do mene!? Kad si opet gore?
> 
> )


I ja mislim...crveni kaputić!?
Naš plan je fet u 2mj (menga će krajem ovoga), zatim 3mj histeroskopija,pa 4mj zadnji stimulirani...
histeroskopija-zna li netko gdje se to radi??

----------


## bubekica

> I ja mislim...crveni kaputić!?
> Naš plan je fet u 2mj (menga će krajem ovoga), zatim 3mj histeroskopija,pa 4mj zadnji stimulirani...
> histeroskopija-zna li netko gdje se to radi??


Ja sam radila na merkuru, kod dr fenzl.

Mi krenuli u postupak, a imamo i jedan smrznuti ejakulat!

----------


## orhideja.

> Ja sam radila na merkuru, kod dr fenzl.
> 
> Mi krenuli u postupak, a imamo i jedan smrznuti ejakulat!


Hvala <3  (ako mi možeš na pp pisati)
čitam za tebe na odb-s veselom vijesti si krenila-nadamo se da bude i s veseljem završilo

----------


## sandy0606

Hvala Bubekice. Sve je jasnije.  :Smile:  

Sretno ti u tvom dobitom postupku

----------


## venera82

Cure evo da se i ja javim, želim nam plodnu godinu ovu  :Smile: 

Vidim da vas je bilo jučer i danas na VV, danas sam i ja bila gore na pregledu i dogovorili smo prirodni postupak u 2 mjesecu sa klomifenima. i da, moram ponoviti briseve i papu.

Kako ide prirodni postupak sa klomifenima, da li se isto ide svaki drugi dan na fm? I ide samo štoperica?

----------


## bubekica

> Cure evo da se i ja javim, želim nam plodnu godinu ovu 
> 
> Vidim da vas je bilo jučer i danas na VV, danas sam i ja bila gore na pregledu i dogovorili smo prirodni postupak u 2 mjesecu sa klomifenima. i da, moram ponoviti briseve i papu.
> 
> Kako ide prirodni postupak sa klomifenima, da li se isto ide svaki drugi dan na fm? I ide samo štoperica?


Znaci srele smo se a da ni ne znamo  :Smile:  Ja sam bila ona euforicna  :Laughing: 

Klomifen pijes 3-7dc i dodjes 8dc na pregled. E sad dalje ovisi kak ce ti se folikuli razvijat, moze bit i svaki dan fm. 
Primis samo stopericu, da.

----------


## venera82

Da, ocito smo se srele, bilo je gore cure...., draga držim ti fige! 

e još jedno pitanje, nalazi su nam uredni, imali smo jedan stimulirani postupak, sad idemo u prirodni, pa ako ne uspije idemo ponovno u stimulirani.... i ako to ne uspije dr. mi je rekla da ce nas slati na još neke pretrage, da li znaš možda koje su to?

----------


## bubekica

Kompletna imunologija, imas temu imunoloske pretrage pa virni tamo.

----------


## nevena

bubekica dali markere na hiv hepatitis i sifilis mora imati samo zena ili oboje?

sretno u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek  a ovaj bude onaj pravi

----------


## bubekica

Nevena, oboje moraju imati markere.
Hvala, vracam istom mjerom  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure, bili smo pacijenti na VV  2008 g, obradio nas dr A i MM Čolak, a čekali spermoogram 3 mj da stigne... u međuvremenu smo odradili prirodnjak na VG! Da li imam još negdje karton gore, što mislite? Prikupila sam sve nalaze sada: hormoni, štitnjača u svojoj bolnici, markere MM i ja u ZG, on spermiogram u Petrovoj danas  :Smile:  Briseve i papu imam od prije 3 tjedna! Priznaje li DR što sa drugih bolnica? ...da nazovem 1 dc i nadam se konzultacijama ili čemu - kada? 5-8 dc?  Trebala bi još i AMH na VV odraditi...a M treba stići sutra ili u nedjelju - nije kasno zvati u ponedjeljak kad mi 3 dc?   Jao, kao da sam početnik u ovome  :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

Drago mi je da razmisljate o povratku na vv  :Smile: 
Karton je sigurno tamo, sgram ce nazalost tm morati ponoviti, ne priznaju tudje, hormone takodjer.
U principu se zove 1dc ciklusa u kojem planiras na konzultacije, ali ako pada na subotu ili nedjelju, nije kasno zvati u ponedjeljak. Konzultacije su najcesce 8dc, muz moze doci s tobom i odmah odraditi sgram. Iduci ciklus onda vadis hormone  i markere i ciklus iza ako je sve ok mozes u postupak. Sretno!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bubekica  :Kiss: 
Odradili smo markere svježe, ja čak na Fran Mihaljević - pa se nadam da im to štima  :Smile: ....Ne sviđa mi se to inzistiranje vađenja nalaza samo kod njih aaaaaa...nije meni samo tako doći u ZG (nije da ne volim, aliiiiii...) !! Bude li onda sgram gotov dok idući put dođem??? Jel se i na VV mora odležati prije vađenja prolaktina? Ko balavica sa milju pitanja...
Da li se na VV broji Klomifen kao prirodnjak ili?

----------


## bubekica

Markeri ti naravno vrijede  :Smile: 
Jedino na cemu inzistiraju su hormoni i sgram.
Mislim cak da bude vam sgram gotov isti dan dok ti dodjes na red na pregled.
Klomifen se broji kao prirodnjak, a prije vadjenja hormona odmirujes u cekaoni zbog guzve  :Wink:

----------


## miuta821

> Bubekica 
> Odradili smo markere svježe, ja čak na Fran Mihaljević - pa se nadam da im to štima ....Ne sviđa mi se to inzistiranje vađenja nalaza samo kod njih aaaaaa...nije meni samo tako doći u ZG (nije da ne volim, aliiiiii...) !! Bude li onda sgram gotov dok idući put dođem??? Jel se i na VV mora odležati prije vađenja prolaktina? Ko balavica sa milju pitanja...
> Da li se na VV broji Klomifen kao prirodnjak ili?


da sgram bude gotov ja imam slicno diagnostiku.pa nje problem sgram nego suprug je bio kod androlog pa jos trazi da vadi ejakulat u vv i hormone na rebro .nadamse da sam pomogla i ja sam nova u to

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure, 1 dc danas, zovem u ponedjeljak i šta sad kad mi 8 dc pada u subotu????

----------


## bubekica

Pa nista - doci ces u subotu, rade oni subotom  :Smile: 
Ili ce te naruciti u petak.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Super, zovem onda u pon. pa ču vidjet šta dr. kaže!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Auuu jesam sad ažurna ovdjeeee cccc.....ugl. dobila sam sestre, eto me na VV u ponedjeljak, 26.01. na pregled, a MM na sgram!!!
Jako sam sretna što se pokrenulo i nadam se da neće proći 100 g za obradu i početak nekod postupka... valjda nekoga od vas sretnem u ponedjeljak - tamo smo od 10 h  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*zelimo_bebu* sretno sretno!
ja sam opet gore u srijedu, sve ide po planu  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bubenica - hvala!!  Drago mi da kod tebe ide sve po "jusu"...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ima neka posebna oznaka za moju uputnicu? Treba pisati pregled, KB Merkur i to je to?

----------


## bubekica

mislim da je za pregled a1 (za kotrolni pregled a2) - pise samo pregled, ne treba pisati bolnica.
i muz uputnicu za sgram od opce prakse.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Dobili smo nalaž sa Petrove (koji ionako niš ne znači aj ajde...) i sada je MMu dijagnoza asthenoterato....prije je bila samo oligo....morfologija 4% samo...ima koga u ponedjeljak gore za druženje?  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Dobili smo nalaž sa Petrove (koji ionako niš ne znali aj ajde...) i sada je MMau dijagnoza asthenoterato....prije je bila samo oligo....morfologija 4% samo...ima koga u ponedjeljak gore za druženje?


Najvjerojatnije cu biti  :Smile:

----------


## tinkerbell4

Curke, u ponedjeljak napokon krećemo na prvu inseminaciju i naravno da sam zaboravila pitati pola pitanja kako to obično biva. Dakle, zanimaju me dvije stvari:

1. ako postupak bude kako je planirano u pon, štopericu bi trebala primiti u subotu navečer, a taman sam tada na svadbi  :Sad:  Kako sam skužila, nekima od vas su dali i za doma da si sami date injekciju. Jesam dobro shvatila? Znači mogli bi mi dati za doma da si sama dam tu injekciju da ne moram dolaziti sa svadbe. I ima li nekih posljedica nakon te injekcije da bi morala malo odmirovati nakon nje ili tak neš. Da idem uopće na tu svadbu?

2. kada obavimo postupak u pon, kako to dalje ide? jel moram dolaziti na neki kontrolni pregled nakon toga ili nešto. Pitam jer mi je sve poklopilo u najnezgodnije vrijeme i sad ispada da u pon idem na postupak, a u utorak ujutro bi trebala na put. Nije ništa naporno, samo neću biti u zg pa ako trebam na neku kontrolu neću to moći obaviti. Da odgađam put? Kako ste se vi osjećale nakon insemincije? Treba li ležati i mirovati neko vrijeme?

----------


## lena5555

Cure pozzz... Vracam se na forum...prijevsam bila ljube555... Imam pitanje dok neki od hormona povisen dal odgada se postupak ili ne???? Jako sam zabrinuta.... Dal bio tko u slicni situaciji... Hvala

----------


## Šiškica

tinkerbell da ti probam ja odgovoriti..
1.pitanje: koliko se sjećam postoje tri vrste štoperice koje daju a samo jedna od njih se može dati kao Menopur u trbuh ove druge dvije moraju ići u guzu( nisam medicinske struke pa ti ne znam to stručno napisat). E sad ak imaš koga med. struke a  da je na svadbi žicaj da ti daju za  doma iglu, špricu i prah a ak nemaš ja bi ti preporučila da ipak odeš gore kod njih( to bude gotovo za tren) ivratiš se na svadbu jer iza ovih inekcija se ne mora mirovati!!
2. pitanje: ak ti AIH bude u pon. doktoru se moraš javiti (čini mi se) 16 dan od postuka s rezultatom. 
Inače nemaš nikakvih više inekcija, terapija , pregleda.
Preporučam vađenje bete(a ne samo piškenje testića) jer odmah možeš u četiri oka s doktoricom dogovoriti što i kako dalje!!(kakav god bio rezultat postupka).. na put možeš ići bez problema jer je dokazano da mirovanje u drugom djelu postupka ne utječe na implataciju embrija!!

----------


## Šiškica

Ovo kak se osjećaš iza AIH-a je vrlo individualna stvar!!
 (iza oba AIH sam mirovala; prvi put dva tjedna, drugi put jedan tjedan i nijedan nije uspio)
u ukupni  svojih 9 postupaka svaki put sam se drugačije osjećala ; nekad ko avion a nekad kao da me vlak udario !! (tu se radilo o IVF-u, tj. hrpi hormona i bolnim punkcijama i općem lošem stanju)
Znala sam mirovat po 14 tj.16 dana pa ništa!! a kad sam mirovala  najkraće samo na dan ET i još jedan iza toga ostala T.
Tak da ćemo ti sve potvrdit da pravila nema!!

----------


## Argente

lena5555, nije dozvoljeno imati 2 nicka, registrirala si se kao ljube555 i sad si to dovijeka  :Smile:  Pustili smo ti ovaj post da vidiš odgovor jer mail nisi pročitala...ako si zaboravila lozinku, kontaktiraj administratora (link pri dnu stranice) pa će ti ga resetirati!

----------


## tinkerbell4

šiškica, puno ti hvala! Vidit ću onda što ću sa tom štopericom. Ako niš navratit ćemo sa svadbe na VV pa nek me piknu. Ovi gore će si mislit da smo se fakat zrihtali za primit injekciju kad se pojavimo u svečanom izdanju.
Drago mi je da si rekla ovo za mirovanje jer ono stalno me brine to što neću moći baš na 2 tjedna izostat s posla nakon postupka, a vidim da neke cure uzimaju bolovanje. Generalno zapravo divim se kako vi sve uspjevate uskladiti posao i postupke... ja sam tek na početku,ali ono već se brinem da me ne počnu krivo gledat na poslu...

----------


## ljube555

Pozzz cure... Eto me ponovo kod vas.... Imam jedno pitanje imam povisen neki od hormona dal bude odgoden postupak zbog toga ili to budu oni rjesili. Hvala

----------


## bubekica

> Pozzz cure... Eto me ponovo kod vas.... Imam jedno pitanje imam povisen neki od hormona dal bude odgoden postupak zbog toga ili to budu oni rjesili. Hvala


Na koji dan ciklusa, koji hormon? Jesi vec krenula u postupak ili bi tek trebala?

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica, 3DC hormon FSH i DHEAS povisen.. Na pocetku drugog mjeseca bi trebala u postupak

----------


## bubekica

koliki ti je fsh?
to nije razlog za otkazivanje postupka, budi bez brige.

----------


## ljube555

Fsh 14

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica... Utjesila si me

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica... Utjesila si me


Kakav ti je lh? Koliko imas godina? Toliki fsh moze ukazivati na smanjenu zalihu jajnih stanica.

----------


## ljube555

Lh 6 u normali.... 33g

----------


## ljube555

To budu oni sredili ili kako to ide???? Ima valjda vise cura sa takvim nalazom

----------


## bubekica

Ne znam ti ostale nalaze pa ne mogu puno reci, ali ne brini, ici ces u postupak.

----------


## Argente

ljube555, to se ne može popraviti, sve se mi rađamo s konačnim brojem jajnih stanica...pročitaj si malo ovu temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67687-N...koli-rezultati

----------


## ljube555

Cure, puno hvala....

----------


## ljube555

cure, ima jos jedno pitanje.... hormone sam vadila 3DC to je bilo 9.1.2015 dok su oni bili na GO, dal mogu izvaditi odmah hormone i 21DC bez da mi je to tko rekao???? da ne bi dosla u postupak na pocetku drugog mjeseca i tek onda ce me poslati i opet ce jedan mjesec u gubitku???? hvala

----------


## bubekica

> cure, ima jos jedno pitanje.... hormone sam vadila 3DC to je bilo 9.1.2015 dok su oni bili na GO, dal mogu izvaditi odmah hormone i 21DC bez da mi je to tko rekao???? da ne bi dosla u postupak na pocetku drugog mjeseca i tek onda ce me poslati i opet ce jedan mjesec u gubitku???? hvala


Slobodno izvadi ovaj ciklus progesteron 21dc.

----------


## ljube555

Hvala.... Onda idem u utorak... Taman mi pada 21DC

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bokić cure,
nakon 6 g vratila sam se na VV - jučer  :Smile:  10 dc , kod dr. Jukić - osim duuuugog čekanja,predzadnja na redu,  oduševljena sam. Valjda je i dr tada bila malo smirenija tj bez speeda, pa smo prvo fino popričale pa na stol. Ugl - 10 dc vodeći folikul 16 mm, sve ostalo ok! MM sgram niti bolji ni lošiji - astheno sa graničnim terato....nismo se ni nadali da će biti bolji.. Idući mj 3dc hormoni i pregled i ako sve bude kako je sada (sa hormonima) - full stimulacija i start  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Zelimo bebu..sretno!!!! A ja cini se opet nista od postupka na pocetku drugog mjeseca.... Nego cekat cemo treci mjesec

----------


## bubekica

> Zelimo bebu..sretno!!!! A ja cini se opet nista od postupka na pocetku drugog mjeseca.... Nego cekat cemo treci mjesec


Sto se dogodilo?

----------


## ljube555

Danas sam vadila hormone 21DC tek bude gotov za dva tjedna.   Ne vjerujem da bez toga nalaza mogu u postupak.... M bi trebala doci 3.2

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica molim te da mi reci to za javn.biljez.kod bi trebala imati???? To daju oni ili kako i vjencani list kaj sa njime.???? Pa nitko nista ne govori zato....

----------


## Argente

od hormona 21dc se vadi progesteron - pokazuje da li je bilo ovulacije - ne vjerujem da je to presudno za ulazak u postupak...

----------


## kudri

danas bila gore. odgođren 1. postupak zbog ciste od 28,6 mm :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica molim te da mi reci to za javn.biljez.kod bi trebala imati???? To daju oni ili kako i vjencani list kaj sa njime.???? Pa nitko nista ne govori zato....


Pa pitaj  :Smile: 
Ovjeru za javnog biljeznika ces dobiti kod dr, a trebas donijeti ovjereno najkasnije na dan punkcije, al to ti ne preporucam, donesi prije.
Vjencani list donesi isto sto prije. Ne razumijem pitanje "sto s njime", trebas ga donijeti.

----------


## ljube555

Cure.... Imam pitanje.... Netko pise da markeri treba i od supruga.... Doktorica dok gledala moji papire nista nije rekla zato

----------


## bubekica

Da, markere na hiv, hepatitis i sifilis trebaju napraviti oba partnera.

----------


## ljube555

A onda jos jedan problem za postupak i odgoda do treceg mjeseca  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> A onda jos jedan problem za postupak i odgoda do treceg mjeseca


Ne kuzim zasto to niste oboje vadili kad si ti vadila? Zar ti dr jukic nije dala upute da to oboje morate vaditi?

----------


## ljube555

Ne.... Nije dala.... Ja sam vec to imala dok dosla na prvi konzultaciji i pregled.... I ona pogledala i to je bilo to.... Samo rekla za spermogram

----------


## bubekica

> Ne.... Nije dala.... Ja sam vec to imala dok dosla na prvi konzultaciji i pregled.... I ona pogledala i to je bilo to.... Samo rekla za spermogram


Bezveze.

----------


## ljube555

I sada problem te markeri, hormone 21DC tek budu gotovi za dva tjedna i papatest cekam od desetog mjeseca. Danas sam isla da mi to ubrzaju.... Bas sam jadna  :Sad:

----------


## Bananka

Ljube555, za markere nazovi u petrovu i objasni da ste pred postupak i da vam je hitno. Oni ce tm (=tvom muzu) dati dolazak bez termina i nalaz bude za 7dana. Imas broj tel.?

----------


## sandy0606

Ljube za markere nije potrebno narucivanje. Samo dodjes od 8 do 11 u petrovu 3 i to je to. Nalazi su za 7 dana. Mi bili prosli cet i sutra ih trebamo pokupiti.

----------


## Bananka

Sandy0606, sto su ukinuli obvezatno narucivanje?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bubekica....sretno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Mislim da markere možete sa uputnicom i na Fran Mihaljević -  samo doći bez naručivanja! Meni rekli nalazi za 2 tjedna, a nazvala za 5 dana i bili gotovi....ako se kaže za što je , oni ubrzaju....

----------


## miuta821

Bok curke ja isto nadamse da sto prije u postupak ali stalno nest zapinje ja idem isto na pocetak drugi mj pa da vidimo suprug ide sutra na analizu ejakulata na vv ima veci 3 ali amdrolog trazi na vv.mora jos hormone vadit ali samo u 19 02 pa ne znam budem bez to u postupak drugo sve imamo.

----------


## sandy0606

Danas bila na vv nakon 1g i 9mj. Dr draga kao i uvijek. Ja spremna za punu stimulaciju al nas je nalaz mm malo stresao. Same 0. Za sutra je narucen kod dr perosa na punkciju. Ekspresno dr sve sredila. Sad nam preostaje samo cekanje.

----------


## bubekica

> Danas bila na vv nakon 1g i 9mj. Dr draga kao i uvijek. Ja spremna za punu stimulaciju al nas je nalaz mm malo stresao. Same 0. Za sutra je narucen kod dr perosa na punkciju. Ekspresno dr sve sredila. Sad nam preostaje samo cekanje.


Znaci vidjele smo se danas  :Smile: 
Zao mi je za sgram i drzim fige za sutra!!!!
Btw kakav vam je inace nalaz?

----------


## sandy0606

Ja sam dosla tek oko pola 12 tako da sam se druzila samo s curama za konzultacije. Nalaz je bio oligoasteno, pa kripto i sad 0. Kroz protekli period nismo nista kontrolirali. Mm 1. neuspjeh tesko pao pa smo pauzirali i lijecili "dusevne boli". Sad smo spremni za novu bitku. Koja ce cini se bit teska. Al glavno da smo sad u glavi cvrsti. 
Tebi bubekica sretno s cuvanjem.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bubekica kako si ti prošla danas?  :Razz:

----------


## ljube555

Cure puno hvala na odg.steta kaj to nama nitko ne rekao dok mm radio spermogram.... U njemacki mi radi pa sada cekati trebam dok dode dati krv za markeri....

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica kako si ti prošla danas?


Dobro sam prosla  :Smile: 
Dobili smo 2 blastice od kojih je jedna savrsena i cijela ekipa polaze velike nade u nju. 
Bili su divni danas u sali, vedri i nasmijani. 
Kako se stvari cine izgleda da se dr. podgajski sve vise ufurava u posao, asistira na postupcima vec neko vrijeme, ali cini mi se da je poceo i primati na preglede. Ima netko info?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

U ponedjeljak je jedna pacijentica ušla prije mene, ali izašla od dr Jukić jer je bila pacijent od dr A te sada pripada dr Podgajskom - morala je njega čekati, no kad sam ja izašla - nje više nije bilo...Ja nisam skužila nikakvog muškog dr tamo a sjedila sam 5 sati u hodniku  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

Ne bi me cudilo da je pobjegla...
Podgajski je danas bio u bivsoj sobi dr. Jukic.

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav, vidim vasu prepisku o nekom novom dr. na brdu.. Jel on preuzeo sve pacijente od dr.A? Ili mozemo mi stari pacijenti od dr.A kod dr.Jukic? Koliko sam shvatila novi dr. se jos uci, jel netko bio kod njega, iskustva?

----------


## žužy

> Kako se stvari cine izgleda da se dr. podgajski sve vise ufurava u posao, asistira na postupcima vec neko vrijeme, ali cini mi se da je poceo i primati na preglede. Ima netko info?


I mene zanima,dali možda dr Podgajski prima na preglede  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Pa meni se cinilo da prima, neke parove osim nas iz sale je zvao k sebi, zato sam i pitala dal netko ima info.

----------


## žužy

Spremam se k njemu na Merkur kad dobim još nalaz pape..pa sad mislim da bi bilo bolje možda prije na VV obaviti konzultacije s njim.
Budem baš nazvala i pitala.

----------


## bubekica

> Spremam se k njemu na Merkur kad dobim još nalaz pape..pa sad mislim da bi bilo bolje možda prije na VV obaviti konzultacije s njim.
> Budem baš nazvala i pitala.


Javi ak kaj saznas, bas me zanima kaj ce sve on raditi, dal ce samo mpo ili ce i dalje biti na merkuru, buduci je jedan od boljih ginekologa.

----------


## ValaMala

> Sandy0606, sto su ukinuli obvezatno narucivanje?


Nisu, cak su vrlo neugodni ako se dode bez da se naruci. Mm i mene su ipak primili, ali uz veliko gundanje i primjedbe da smo za postupak znali sigurno ranije i mogli se naruciti.

----------


## sandy0606

Mi vadili markere 22.01. i nitko nas nista nije pitao. Dosli, ostavili uputnice, izvadili  krv. Jucer podigla nalaze. Na njihovim stranicama pise da od 09.01.15. narucivanje nije potrebno

----------


## ValaMala

to je super vijest!
Mi smo vadili prosle godine, dakle, ovo je novije.

----------


## miuta821

Cure ima koja od vas koj suprug ima oat.i su trazili da vade i on hormone?

----------


## bubekica

> Cure ima koja od vas koj suprug ima oat.i su trazili da vade i on hormone?


Moj muz je vadio hormone na vuk vrhovcu u okviru androloske obrade kod dr perosa. Nalaz mu je teska oat.

----------


## Bananka

> Mi vadili markere 22.01. i nitko nas nista nije pitao. Dosli, ostavili uputnice, izvadili  krv. Jucer podigla nalaze. Na njihovim stranicama pise da od 09.01.15. narucivanje nije potrebno


Odlicna vijest! Dobro da su vratili na stari nacin!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sad sam ja zbunjola....3 dc, kad trebam vaditi hormone, trebam se naručiti za vađenje ili dođem na VV, predam uputnicu na šalteru i čekam da me prozovu???
U 8 h? I onda na pregled kod dr J (ovaj put pametnije) oko 12!!
Budu li ti nalazi odmah gotovi pa kad dođem na pregled dr ima u kartonu iliii??

----------


## bubekica

Ne trebas se naruciti, a uputnicu predaj sestrama kod doktoricine sobe, onda vadis kao njihov pacijent i nalazi ce ti biti u kartonu kad dodjes iduci put. Za nalaze treba 10ak dana, znaci iduci ciklus ce biti.

----------


## miuta821

> Moj muz je vadio hormone na vuk vrhovcu u okviru androloske obrade kod dr perosa. Nalaz mu je teska oat.


Hvala na odgovor nest mije cudno zasto poslo na rebro.zato mislim kad idem dr J da njo. kazem mozda ubrza malo da vadi i on na vuk.

----------


## bubekica

Da nije ni meni jasto zasto na rebro, to sam to vec prije rekla.

----------


## bubekica

Sandy,
kako je prosla punkcija?

----------


## žužy

> Sad sam ja zbunjola....3 dc, kad trebam vaditi hormone, trebam se naručiti za vađenje ili dođem na VV, predam uputnicu na šalteru i čekam da me prozovu???


Samo nemoj otiči na šalter se javiti,obavezno našim sestrama kojima se javiš kad dođeš na pregled i sve.
Jer drugačija je procedura,kak veli bubi. I onda naše tete sestre oču biti ljute  :Aparatic: 
Krv izvadiš ubrzo a onda čekaš na pregled...ako ti se ne čeka pitaj sestre kad da dođeš poslije.

----------


## sandy0606

Bubekica sam postupak prosao ok. Nakon fiks ideje mm da ce popiti 2 ketonala i normabel ipak hrabro otisao bez tableta. Usao i izasao za manje od 10min. Kaze da je ubod kao kad vadi krv a kad izvlace sjeme da je osjetio neki cudan pritisak. Nalazi za 10 dana. Dr peros mu je odmah rekao da sumnja da ce ista naci obzirom na njegov status hormona (vrlo visoki fsh) i da ce vjerojatno trebati biopsiju na rebru kod dr. Hauptmana. Kod njega je i bio u 8.mj 2012. i dr mu je tada rekao da jednim rezom rijesi sve. Medjutim od tada su mu u naredna 3 spermiograma nasli 9,6,3 spermica. Imali smo i jedan transfer 2 super blastice (biokemijska) i 1 fet. Malo mi nije jasno kak je tad bilo nesto, a hormoni su bili isti, a sad nema nis. Bas treba imati puno strpljenja i zivaca u svemu ovome.

----------


## bubekica

Drago mi je sto je proslo bezbolno.
Ne znam sto bih ti rekla, nadam se da cete naci rjesenje. A imati biokemijsku s takvim sgramom je uspjeh, vjerujem da cete dogurati do cilja. Sretno!

----------


## sandy0606

Hvala. I tebi. Vjerujem da negdje i za nas postoji nekakvo rjesenje. Vjerujem dr. P.J. a mm dr. Perosu a i s Hauptmanom je kliknuo a njemu je to bitno da se s dr moze posalit i da mu lajicki objasne sto i kako.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sandy super da je proslo bezbolno  :Smile: 
Žuži...hvala , Bubekica mi isto rekla, ali ne kuzim zasto taj pregled tada kad ne idem u postupak, a bila 8 dc ovaj sad ciklus....nazvati cu sestre i pitati moram li ostati na pregledu....

----------


## bubekica

Hauptman je super, mm isto odusevljen njime  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

> Bubekica sam postupak prosao ok. Nakon fiks ideje mm da ce popiti 2 ketonala i normabel ipak hrabro otisao bez tableta. Usao i izasao za manje od 10min. Kaze da je ubod kao kad vadi krv a kad izvlace sjeme da je osjetio neki cudan pritisak. Nalazi za 10 dana. Dr peros mu je odmah rekao da sumnja da ce ista naci obzirom na njegov status hormona (vrlo visoki fsh) i da ce vjerojatno trebati biopsiju na rebru kod dr. Hauptmana. Kod njega je i bio u 8.mj 2012. i dr mu je tada rekao da jednim rezom rijesi sve. Medjutim od tada su mu u naredna 3 spermiograma nasli 9,6,3 spermica. Imali smo i jedan transfer 2 super blastice (biokemijska) i 1 fet. Malo mi nije jasno kak je tad bilo nesto, a hormoni su bili isti, a sad nema nis. Bas treba imati puno strpljenja i zivaca u svemu ovome.


Bok sandy0606, mm je bio krajem godine kodm dr.Hauptmana radi dogovora za biopsiju testis i napravio je sve pretrage i sada cekamo termin pa ce onda jos napraviti one pretrage koje se rade 1.mj.prije punkcije. Napisala sam sve pretrage na temi 'biopsija testisa na rebru'. Nadamo se terminu u 3.mjesecu jer dr.Hauptmana u 2.mjesecu nema (tako nam napisao u mailu).
Hoces ti i dalje biti na VV u postupku uz biopsiju na Rebru, mislim da li oni suradjuju?
Tko je na VV tm radio punkciju?

----------


## sandy0606

Ne znam tko mu je radio. Bio je dr. Peros u tom sobicku, jos jedan stariji dr. i neka zena. Sad dal je ona sestra ili dr. ne znam. svakako planiram ostati na vv ako je to moguce. Negdje sam citala da rebro radi s petrovom a ja to nikako ne bi. Ostala bi kod dr. P.J. Idemo polako. iduci petak cemo biti pametniji jer tada bi nalazi trebali bit gotovi a ja se trebam javiti dr P.J.

----------


## 123beba

bok cure! nije me dugo bilo na brdu, svašta se izmjenilo, a niti nisam nikad bila na FET-u pa ako me koja može kratko uputiti... Bila sam pacijent dr. A... Kome sada pripadam? Još uvijek je naručivanje 1 dc pa pregled 8/3 dc ili kod FET-a to ide drugačije? Postoji neka standardna procedura kod FET-a? 
eto, fala!  :Smile: 
ajme, osjećam se kao totalni početnik :/

----------


## fuksija

Mislim da je dr. Jukić preuzela pacijente dr.A..dok sam ja isla tamo zvala sam 1.dc..ali ne znam kako je to s fet-om..nazovi pa pitaj..

----------


## bubekica

Dobrodosla natrag, lijepo te vidjeti!

Prije par mjeseci bih potpisala fuksiju sto se tice prebacaja pacijenata dr.a, ali cini mi se da je sad i podgajski poceo uzimati. Svakako nazovi sestre cim prije i reci im da zelis kod doktorice (pretpostavljam da tako zelis).

Za fet zoves 1dc, dolazis 3dc, dobis estrofem pa dolazis cca 10dc, ako je endometrij dobar dodajete utrice i transfer je 2/3/5 dana kasnije, ovisi kakvi su smrzlici. Jednostavno i elegantno  :Wink:  Uputnica d1, ovjera kod javnog biljeznika, markeri maks 2 god, papa i brisevi god dana stari.

Ali pretpostavljam da ces prvo morati na dogovor, isto zoves 1d , pregled cca 8dc.

----------


## ljube555

Cure... Ako dobim primer sutra M... Treba doci 3DC a to pada na sub. Sta onda????? Ili ako pada 3DC na nedelju.... Kada bi onda trebala ici gore ????

----------


## bubekica

> Cure... Ako dobim primer sutra M... Treba doci 3DC a to pada na sub. Sta onda????? Ili ako pada 3DC na nedelju.... Kada bi onda trebala ici gore ????


Subotom se normalno radi, jedino ne radi lab, neces moci izvaditi hormone.

Ako dobis sutra, zoves u sutra ili u petak, narucuju te za sub.
Ako dobis petak, dolazis u sub bez narucivanja.
Ako dobis u sub dolazis pon bez narucivanja.

----------


## 123beba

Hvala ti!!! Jedva čekam!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica... Hvala. Hormone sam izvadila....sad trebam doci 3DC da vidimo dal krecim odmah u postupak ako svi nalazi uredu iako nekaj jos ne fali....

----------


## ljube555

Racunam 1DC iako dode M u vecernim satu?????

----------


## bubekica

Racunam 1dc kad god da dosla, ako je dosla taj dan.

----------


## miuta821

> Bubekica... Hvala. Hormone sam izvadila....sad trebam doci 3DC da vidimo dal krecim odmah u postupak ako svi nalazi uredu iako nekaj jos ne fali....


Ja isto cekam ove dane pa mozda isto u subotu ili iduci tj sigurno idem.ja sam citala negdje da ako poslije 20 navece se racuna tek drugi dan parvi.t

----------


## bubekica

> Ja isto cekam ove dane pa mozda isto u subotu ili iduci tj sigurno idem.ja sam citala negdje da ako poslije 20 navece se racuna tek drugi dan parvi.t


To ne vrijedi za vv!

----------


## miuta821

Ok hvala.bubekica

----------


## 123beba

Cure, ima li tko volje ažurirati podatke sa prve stranice? Vidim da tamo još uvijek stoji dr. Alebić... pa da se možda doda dr. Peroš... pretpostavljam da su brojevi tel za naručivanje i dalje isti...

----------


## ljube555

Cure..  Ako netko prebolio hep.C dal procedura postupka ista ili drugacka?????

----------


## Argente

> Cure, ima li tko volje ažurirati podatke sa prve stranice? Vidim da tamo još uvijek stoji dr. Alebić... pa da se možda doda dr. Peroš... pretpostavljam da su brojevi tel za naručivanje i dalje isti...


123beba, evo makli Alebića...Peroš je red ispod (ako je riječ o andrologu). Što je s Podgajskim? Još netko došao/otišao?
Tko ima nove podatke, neka ih stavi tu pa ću ih ja kopirati na prvu stranicu.

----------


## marincezg

Ljep pozdrav starim i novim forumasicama....
nije me dugo bilo jer je nasa prica zavrsila prosle god.
 u 4 mj. i sad sam malo navratila da vidim sta ima novog
i skuzih da dr. A vise nema na vv.....
pretpostavljam da je otisao van hr.  jer je meni prosle god. rekao 
da ga zovu po 10 puta na dan da dođe raditi....
u svakom slucaju sretno svima...

----------


## žužy

*marincezg*,  :Kiss: 
Dr A je otišao raditi kod Podobnika.

*Argente* ,ja sam jučer popričala sa sestrom o dr Podgajskom. On i još dvije doktorice dolaze po potrebi na VV...a kada se neka pacijentica naruči kod njega,on dođe obaviti pregled. Ja namjeravam k njemu iduči ciklus,rečeno mi je da će doči kada mi bude padao 8.dc.

----------


## kudri

kad sam ja bila prošli tjedan gore, onda je uz dr.Jukić bila neka doktorica sa Merkura koju isto kao uvodi u posa. Tako mi rekla sestra. Uglavno, objašnjavala joj je sve što mi radi i cijeli pla za dalje...

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam u ponedjeljak gore... Jel tko od vas isto gore u pon?

----------


## miuta821

Ja isto idem u ponedeljak.ja,

----------


## bubekica

> Ja sam u ponedjeljak gore... Jel tko od vas isto gore u pon?


Vidimo se!

----------


## marincezg

> *marincezg*, 
> Dr A je otišao raditi kod Podobnika.
> 
> *Argente* ,ja sam jučer popričala sa sestrom o dr Podgajskom. On i još dvije doktorice dolaze po potrebi na VV...a kada se neka pacijentica naruči kod njega,on dođe obaviti pregled. Ja namjeravam k njemu iduči ciklus,rečeno mi je da će doči kada mi bude padao 8.dc.


hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## ela76

Da li je folikulometrija sada u 8 i 30?Prosle godine je bila u 7 i 30 pa sad nisam sigurna da li sam dobro zapamtila kad mi je dr.rekla u koje vrijeme da dodem.

----------


## tulipan83

I ja sutra gore, bez najave jer sam jučer popodne dobila, nadam se da neće biti problema. Dolazim oko 10h kad dr završi sa folikulometrijama i salom. Jel za FET ide D1 uputnica?

----------


## bubekica

Da, za fet je d1  :Smile: 
Nece bit problema, navikli su oni na ponedjeljak.

----------


## tulipan83

> Da, za fet je d1 
> Nece bit problema, navikli su oni na ponedjeljak.


Hvala!!! U toliko godina koliko idem gore, prvi  put mi je bez prethodne narudžbe..

----------


## miuta821

Hmmm ja isto s bez naruzdbe!!znam da prije 10 ne vrijedi bit gore malo mje strah budem stigla na poso ??!!nadamse da budem do 12 primljena

----------


## bubekica

Nemoj se nadati ako je prvi pregled, neke cekaju i do 15h...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Od tih "nekih" sam i ja bila....meni rečeno da na prvi pregled dođem u 10, pa čekala do 15:05 i još bilo pacijentica iza mene...ali opet, sve ovisi koliko ima punkcija i ET taj dan...meni za slijedeći put, koji je btw petak 13  :Smile: , rekla sestra da izvadim krv u 8 i da sam free do pola 11-11 ....pa eto....

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Pozdrav svima... citam sad tu da za FET treba uputnica d1, kad sam se cula s dr.J. rekla mi da zovem 1 dc 3 dolazim kod nje... I bas sam ju pitala za uputnicu rekla mi da ne treba jer da vrijedi ona od 10/2014 kad sam bila na stimuliranom IVF. Sta je tocno? Hoce bit problema ako dodem na VV bez nje pa ju naknadno donesem?

----------


## tulipan83

bila sam na IVF krajem 11mj i nije bilo ET.Sad idem na FET a dr mi je na nalaz napisala doći 3dan ciklusa sa uputnicom za FET.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Iispričavam se ako pitam na pogrešnom mjestu ali više ni sama neznam što da mislim. Ovako..kako imam PCOS često mi se događaju
neredoviti ciklusi, te izostanak M. Bila sam na postupku u 10 mj ( dobila M početkom 10 mj, bila u postupku, prokrvarila krajem 10 mj.) i od tada ni traga M. Kroz 12 mj.
par dana sam imala blagi krvavi iscjedak na papiru, na uložku ništa, u 01 mjesec ništa, i evo danas opet skroz lagani krvavi iscjedak,  samo na wc papiru. 
Čekam M jer bez nje ne mogu ni na FET...  Što da radim? Što je ovo uopće, jer inače imam obilnu M...   Kad se ovo desi odem kod ginića privatno ,pogleda me ,prepiše
duphastone 10 dana i onda dobijem.
Ispričavam se na dužem postu i unaprijed se zavaljujem na odgovoru.

----------


## žužy

*dalmatinka1983*,zbilja neznam zakaj ti je tak rekla..  :Undecided: 
Za svaki novi postupak (AIH,IVF,FET) treba i nova uputnica. Na njoj može pisati i baš FET,a može i MPO postupak.
Radije ti pripremi,nego da te sestre vračaju...mada bi se vjer. dalo dogovoriti da im doneseš naknadno. Samo pazi da je D1.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Hvala cure na odgovoru!!!

----------


## hrki

> Pozdrav svima... citam sad tu da za FET treba uputnica d1, kad sam se cula s dr.J. rekla mi da zovem 1 dc 3 dolazim kod nje... I bas sam ju pitala za uputnicu rekla mi da ne treba jer da vrijedi ona od 10/2014 kad sam bila na stimuliranom IVF. Sta je tocno? Hoce bit problema ako dodem na VV bez nje pa ju naknadno donesem?


Pozdrav draga, ja sam u 9.mjesecu bila na IVF-u i nije bilo transfera u tom postupku zbog hipera. U 11.mjesecu išla sam na FET sa novom uputnicom D1. Tako da mislim da ti je dala krivu informaciju.Ono što ti vrijedi iz prethodnog IVF-a za FET je  pristanak koji se ovjerava kod javnog bilježnika. Ja bih ponijela uputnicu  :Wink:

----------


## venera82

E cure da se i ja javim vezano za uputnicu FET-a, u 10 mjesecu sam imala IVF i nije bilo transfera radi hipera. U 11 mjesecu je bio FET i nije mi trebala uputnica (dr. mi je rekla da mi uputnica vrijedi zato sto nije bilo transfera u 10 mj.). 

Dalmatinka1983 da ih ipak nazoveš i pitaš?

Ja idem na VV na pregled kroz ovaj tj. pa u prirodni postupak sa klomifenima, ide li još tko u prirodni postupak? Kakva su vam iskustva?

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam danas ostavila uputnicu oko 9 a bila sam gotova u 13:50. Sva sreća pa me sestra poslala na kavu do 12  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Mi smo se vidle 123 beba danas gore.ja ipak iduci mjesec krenem u postupak

----------


## miuta821

Da bome sam cekala do 14 bila guzva prava danas ali ipak reklamje da donesim d1 uputnicu u treci mj.

----------


## 123beba

A koja od cura si ti? Ja sam kratke kose i čitala sam knjigu...

----------


## miuta821

Da misladam ja to ja sam ona sta stalno pricala imalasam maicu roz sa crtama u drugi red

----------


## 123beba

A eto... Sad imam i lice uz nick  :Wink:  drago mi je da konačno krećes u postupak! Sretno!!!!

----------


## miuta821

Hvala i zelim svima curama da bude nam sretno :Wink:

----------


## Basekica

Pozdrav svima ! Ja sam nova u svemu tome pa bi trebala malu pomoć. Zvala sam jučer i danas cijeli dan u bolnicu da se naručim ali stalno je zauzeto. U 10 mj sam imala IVF kod dr. Alebića, no sad je on otišao i pripala sam dr. Jukić s njom sam razgovarala kad sam javljala betu. Neznam više na koji broj nek nazovem. Ili se više potrebno naručivati ?
Zbunjena

----------


## lora21

Pozdrav Basekica!
I ja sam jučer zvala sestre poslije 13 h, na broj 01/2353907 - nisu se javljale, stalno je bilo zauzeto, ali dr. Pavan - Jukić možeš dobiti na broj 01/2353906.
Sretno!

----------


## tulipan83

> Hvala i zelim svima curama da bude nam sretno


Napokon i da ste i vi dočekali svoj red!! Sretno!! ( ja sam ona u sivoj vesti, sjedila pokraj 123 beba

----------


## miuta821

> Napokon i da ste i vi dočekali svoj red!! Sretno!! ( ja sam ona u sivoj vesti, sjedila pokraj 123 beba


:Dda stigla ja na red .mislim da znam. Hvala bilo bi lijepo se vidjet ali sa bebama??!! U buducnost!

----------


## 123beba

ja sam prošli tjedan zvala na onaj broj sa prve stranice za naručivanje i dobila od prve  :Smile:  pretpostavljam da to dosta ovisi o gužvi gore... Mislim da sam zvala oko 12h

tulipan83 možda se uskoro opet vidimo gore  :Wink:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Uvijek zovem na 907 i dobijem sestre, samo morate biti uporne  :utezi: 
Pretpostavljam da subotom i nedjeljom lab i dr ne radi za krv i preglede 3 dc?! Danas bi trebala dobiti pa u petak na brdo, ali ako slučajno bude sutra - ponedjeljak kada mi je 5dc?

----------


## bubekica

Pregled moze, al hormoni mislim da ne. I 5dc je ok za vadit hormone.

----------


## nevena

imam pitanjce, jel potrebno se narucivati za spermiogram ili se samo dodje? u koliko najranije ujutro se moze dati uzorak i gdje se predaje uputnica (da li na onom salteru gdje i za hormone)

hvala puno

----------


## bubekica

*nevena* kao vanjski pacijent ili?

----------


## nevena

ne, kao njihov pacijent.

----------


## bubekica

nazovi sestre da im najavis, iako se u principu ne treba narucivati. sestrama kod dr. predajes uputnicu, mi smo znali doci oko 7, ali tek oko 8 bi ga pozvali, ne prije. ako im ljubazno napomenete da vam se zuri zbog posla mozda upali. nalaz bude obicno oko 10 kod dr.

----------


## nevena

bubekica hvala ti puno, znaci kod sestara na odjelu humane daje uputnicu.

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica hvala ti puno, znaci kod sestara na odjelu humane daje uputnicu.


da, tamo ona soba pored ex-alebiceve (sad je tako dr. jukic)
 :fige:

----------


## nevena

bubekica hvala ti puno

i ja tebi drzim fige  da ti se napokon osmjehne sreca

----------


## bubekica

nema na cemu,
a lijepe zelje vracam istom mjerom  :Smile:

----------


## venera82

Cure kada je prirodni postupak da li se vade hormoni 3-5 dc? 

ako dobijem u petak (znam da bi morala u subotu biti na pregledu), da li mi je kasno da odem u ponedjeljak na pregled? I od kojeg dc se počima uzimati klomifen?

----------


## bubekica

venera,
u prirodnjaku se ne prate hormoni. S klomifenom se krece 3dc. Za bilokoji postupak moras doci na pregled 3dc (eventualno u subotu 2dc).

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Moja M stigla napokon, u petak u 8 ujutro ok doći za hormone ili ranije? Znam da ću kasnije čekati dosta za pregled pa ne planiram prije 11 natrag....ima gdje blizu (pjehe) kakav kafić sa finom kavom?? ( a da nije kantina)...

----------


## bubekica

Ok je doc u 8.
Kad se spustis dolje do kruznog toka skreni desno u petrovu, s desne strane za 30ak metara je kim's caffe, super kava i kolaci, ne pusi se unutra.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala Bubekica - ovo zadnje mi ne paše :/...nažalost ....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jutro cure  :Smile: 
Pokušavam od 8:00 dobiti VV, ali ni jedan telefon im ne radi  :Nope: ...ni centrala ni br. sestara....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ima li tko kakav br moba?? Moram se za sutra naručiti.... ne mogu baš proći 200 km pa da mi netko kaže ne možete na red...

----------


## bubekica

Sestre se zove iza 13 najbolje...

Poslala sam to na fejs poruku za kafice.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma uopće im telefoni ne rade , u tome je kvaka - očito je generalno problem jer sam probala na sve brojeve...a za kafiće  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drage moje,
telefoni na VV danas su off - zvala sam dolje u Ljekarnu (kaže čovjek da ga je danas 100 ljudi zvalo radi toga) i kaže mi da im centrala danas ne radi te misle da neće ni raditi!
Ja sam sutra gore - orilo gorilo  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

cure, od kada ujutro rade sestre? planiram sutra po nalaze hormona tamo jer se najvjerojatnije prebacujem u petrovu. hoće mi uopće dati da to kopiram i nosim?

----------


## bubekica

> cure, od kada ujutro rade sestre? planiram sutra po nalaze hormona tamo jer se najvjerojatnije prebacujem u petrovu. hoće mi uopće dati da to kopiram i nosim?


to im moras najaviti da pripreme tvoj karton.
pokusaj mozda na salteru traziti kopiju nalaza, ako to ne prodje onda moliti sestre, trebalo bi to biti izvedivo (ja recimo moram zvati da mi daju da kopiram nalaze markera jer nam vrijede jos da bezveze ne vadimo)...
inace sestre su tamo od 7, 7:15...

----------


## kudri

hvala bubi! ma idem sutra gore, pa se nadam da će mi dati.inače, ja sam ih danas uspjela dobiti na telefon.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Kudri...drago mi je da si ih ti uspjela dobiti jer sam ja odustala kad mi je rečeno da su telefoni "krepali" ...iskreno se nadam da neće biti problema što sam 3 dc gore, M sinoć-nisaaam imala kada nazvati, danas telefoni ne rade pola dana....jooooj krasno je sve krenulo.....

----------


## antonija15

zar nije inaće bilo da se za naručivanje zove sestre između 12 i 13 sati?

----------


## miuta821

Ako je sve ok mozes i prije ja zovem i prije pa sestre inace se jave

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Obavila sam sve jučer što sam trebala, u 8 došla, vadila krv, pregled i ponovno 3 dc idući mjesec ... ako su hormoni ok, start  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Super sretno!!!

----------


## miuta821

Sto se dogadea?tako mirno na vv a kad idemo guzva da imas sto cekati?!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Miuta821...hvala na dobrim željama  :Smile: 
Na VV uvijek gužva, ali su se neki možda i zasitili pisanja, netko ni ne želi na forume, a netko samo čita i ne piše  :Smile:  Uglavnom...tu smo svi negdje...čekamo svoje dane...
U petak, kad sam bila, bilo je 9 punkcija i ne znam da li uopće koji ET...DR krenula sa listama oko pola 9 (bila na sastanku)...i išlo je nekako brzo....za kasnije ne znam...

----------


## nevena

Cure koliko se ceka nalaz spermiograma na VV za njihove pacijente?

----------


## bubekica

> Cure koliko se ceka nalaz spermiograma na VV za njihove pacijente?


Nalaz bude isti dan kod dr.

----------


## miuta821

Koliko ja znam odmah isti dan doktorica dobije nalaz ili na preporuku androloga moj suprug je dobijo preko poste doma za tjedan dana

----------


## nevena

Bubi, hvala  :Heart: 
Jos samo jedan check, kad vadim hormone, uputnicu isto predajem sestri a ne na onom salteru. A dali se moram naruciti na salteru, tj. nazvati 1. dc ili samo dodjem i sestri dam uputnicu pa ona dalje rjesi sa njima

----------


## bubekica

> Bubi, hvala 
> Jos samo jedan check, kad vadim hormone, uputnicu isto predajem sestri a ne na onom salteru. A dali se moram naruciti na salteru, tj. nazvati 1. dc ili samo dodjem i sestri dam uputnicu pa ona dalje rjesi sa njima


Narucujes se 1dc na 2353907  :Wink: 
Bar mislim, vise se ne sjecam tocno, a mozda se nesto i mijenjalo. Kakogod, ako ih nazoves, reci ce ti ako treba drugacije.

----------


## nevena

To je broj od sestara jel tako?

thanks

----------


## bubekica

da, np.

----------


## nevena

thanks bubi

----------


## nonek

dobro jutro cure
molim vas može li mi reći ako tko zna radi li sutra dr Pavan Jukić
hvala

----------


## dana77

Jutro drage moje, eto mene nakon dužeg vremena, prvi pregled bio kod dr. A, prebačena dr. Pavan Jukić i u ponedjeljak moram biti na brdu,  3-5 dc, krv i ostalo... što je ostalo?  Koliko sam shvatila nalazi će me čekati idući mj. Tko je još osim doktorice gore? 
*Nonek* probaj nazvati sestre i pitati .

----------


## tulipan83

> Jutro drage moje, eto mene nakon dužeg vremena, prvi pregled bio kod dr. A, prebačena dr. Pavan Jukić i u ponedjeljak moram biti na brdu,  3-5 dc, krv i ostalo... što je ostalo?  Koliko sam shvatila nalazi će me čekati idući mj. Tko je još osim doktorice gore? 
> *Nonek* probaj nazvati sestre i pitati .


ostalo po dogovoru s doktoricom. Za sad je ona jedina gore, ali često dolazi i dr.Podgajski sa Merkura. Nisam ga vidjela ni danas ni prekjučer . S doktoricom je danas bila mlada doktorica koja je i prije znala biti s njom, na edukaciji, a prekjučer neki također doktor na edukaciji. Sad neznam jel im je to u sklopu specijalizacija ili nešto drugo.Uglavnom, službeno, doktorica je sama.

----------


## nonek

evo zovem cijelo jutro i non-stop je zauzeto
inače, trebali bi krenuti nakon godine dana stanke



> Jutro drage moje, eto mene nakon dužeg vremena, prvi pregled bio kod dr. A, prebačena dr. Pavan Jukić i u ponedjeljak moram biti na brdu,  3-5 dc, krv i ostalo... što je ostalo?  Koliko sam shvatila nalazi će me čekati idući mj. Tko je još osim doktorice gore? 
> *Nonek* probaj nazvati sestre i pitati .

----------


## tulipan83

> evo zovem cijelo jutro i non-stop je zauzeto
> inače, trebali bi krenuti nakon godine dana stanke


od 13h se zove. al mislim da je doktorica gore jer nema tko drugi biti umjesto nje. da sam vidjela poruku ranije, bi ih pitala jutros

----------


## nonek

ma ja sam inače zvala ujutro i uvijek bi ih dobila...nema veze
a nisam mogla ranije napisat kad sam tek jutros dobila  :Smile: 
zato i pitam što znam da je samo ona...
hvala ti tulipan 83



> od 13h se zove. al mislim da je doktorica gore jer nema tko drugi biti umjesto nje. da sam vidjela poruku ranije, bi ih pitala jutros

----------


## dana77

Tulipan hvala na odg  :Heart: 
Nonek ja sam jučer zvala u 13h i odmah se javila sestra, sretno.  :Heart:

----------


## nonek

da li se još uvijek zove na 2353-907 ili neki drugi...meni je konstantno zauzeto
<3 hvala dana 77 <3



> Tulipan hvala na odg 
> Nonek ja sam jučer zvala u 13h i odmah se javila sestra, sretno.

----------


## dana77

ja sam zvala na taj br i od prve dobila sestru, budi uporna, sad je vrijeme naručivanja pa je vjerojatno gužva

----------


## dana77

907 je bio br dr. Alebića ali meni se sestra odmah javila, a dr Pavan Jukić je br  2353 914, ako ni tu nikoga ne dobiješ probaj centralu nazvati 2353 800, nedavno su imali problema s telefonima, nadam se da nije opet  :Smile:

----------


## nonek

izgleda da je...konstantno zauzeti svi brojevi...počevši od centrale do svih navedenih....
a ništa ujutro idem i čekam...



> 907 je bio br dr. Alebića ali meni se sestra odmah javila, a dr Pavan Jukić je br  2353 914, ako ni tu nikoga ne dobiješ probaj centralu nazvati 2353 800, nedavno su imali problema s telefonima, nadam se da nije opet

----------


## 123beba

ja sam isto nedavno zvala na 907 i dobila ih od prve...

----------


## nonek

jel danas?



> ja sam isto nedavno zvala na 907 i dobila ih od prve...

----------


## dana77

Uuuuf..probaj poslije još zvati, na sve br.. jel sutra moraš biti gore?

----------


## nonek

danas mi je prvi dan...ako ne idem sutra izgubit ću još jedan ciklus...
kako je inače pravilo ako se dobije petkom da se subotom dođe bez narudžbe, tako  ću i ja sutra ići
samo sam mislila ako ima puno za salu da ne čekam dugo, jer moram ići na posao...



> Uuuuf..probaj poslije još zvati, na sve br.. jel sutra moraš biti gore?

----------


## dana77

A što ideš raditi? Zašto moraš biti drugi dan gore, sorry nije mi jasno  :Embarassed:  meni je jučer bio 1dc, i u pon moram biti gore, krv...

----------


## bubekica

907 su sestre kod bivse alebiceve sobe, 906 je nekad bilo alebic, a sad je tako dr jukic. Na njen bivsi broj cete mozda nekad dobiti podgajskog, kad je tamo.

----------


## dana77

> 907 su sestre kod bivse alebiceve sobe, 906 je nekad bilo alebic, a sad je tako dr jukic. Na njen bivsi broj cete mozda nekad dobiti podgajskog, kad je tamo.


Hvala bubekica  :Heart:  si, odmah si zapisujem, al Nonek zove sve pa nijedan ne radi  :No:

----------


## bubekica

Nema problema  :Wink: 
Moguce da im opet stekaju telefoni... 

nonek, bojim se da guzvu za pregled 2/3dc neces moci izbjeci, sala je po novom u pol 10, a buduci je doktorica sama, sve ide dosta sporije, pregledi obicno krecu tek oko 11, pol 12.. A neki su cekali i do 15h...

----------


## dana77

Bubekica ja sam naručena u ponedjeljak, 3-5 dc, sestra mi rekla ujutro od 7:30 do 8h da budem gore zbog krvi i onda.. uh uh (doslovno tako ) oko 11h kod doktorice, vidjet će mo kad dođete..znači očekuje gužvu ..nadam se da ću proći kao na prvom pregledu, došla u 8h i u 9h bila gotova  :Dancing Fever:  a bila spremna na čekanje do 13h najmanje koliko su me isprepadali.

----------


## miuta821

> evo zovem cijelo jutro i non-stop je zauzeto
> inače, trebali bi krenuti nakon godine dana stanke


Meni su sestre rekle da ako u petak dobijem ne moram zvati nego samo otici u subotu za postupak ali ako samo dogovor mozete i 4dan tako sam bila i ja.

----------


## nonek

tako ću i napraviti...  :Smile: 




> Meni su sestre rekle da ako u petak dobijem ne moram zvati nego samo otici u subotu za postupak ali ako samo dogovor mozete i 4dan tako sam bila i ja.

----------


## nonek

trebali bi krenuti u postupak...pošto mi treći dan pada u nedjelju a oni ne rade onda se dolazi na drugu dan




> A što ideš raditi? Zašto moraš biti drugi dan gore, sorry nije mi jasno  meni je jučer bio 1dc, i u pon moram biti gore, krv...

----------


## Ajvi

Info glede zvanja i naručivanja -danas dok sam sjedila u čekaonici netko je rekao - nema telefona do utorka, opet je riknula centrala.

----------


## Bananka

Nonek, i ja smatram kao miuta821 da ako petkom dobijes m da u subotu bez najave mozes doci! Sretno sutra i javi nam se.

----------


## 123beba

Nonek to i je pravilo... Sutra obavezno odi gore.  :Smile:  sretno

----------


## žužy

> Info glede zvanja i naručivanja -danas dok sam sjedila u čekaonici netko je rekao - nema telefona do utorka, opet je riknula centrala.


Mrak...ja dobila danas,planirala sam zvati u pon. jer bi trebala na pregled 8.dc. Pa si mislim da za to i nije tolko bitno dobiti ih mam na početku ciklusa kaj ne..bitno da me imaju u vidu za prvi pregled.

----------


## nonek

curke
evo ja obavila
došla oko 7:10...čekaona skoro prazna...predala uputnicu sestra rekla nemamo puno sale bit ćete prije gotovi
u pola devet sam već bila gotova
bile dvije punkcije kolko sam uspjela skužit i dva ili tri transfera
nažalost, ne idemo u postupak jer imam cistu  :Sad: 
tako da odgađamo za mjesec dana

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Nonek...super da si bila brzo gotova, a cista iššššššš - brzo će proći mjesec dana....
Uglavnom se uvijek treba zvati i najaviti jer vas ubace u komp za određeni dan i imaju prgled tko je tamo tko nije....tako se i one lakše mogu organizirati...istina, ja sam isto bila zadnji put bez najave ali telefoni nisu radili i uzeli su me 3 dc...

Pitanje za znalce (Bubi znaš da je ovo za tebe  :utezi: ): Da li ikako mogu doći do infoa o svojim nalazima krvi prije slijedećeg pregleda? Nešto mi je DR promrmljala da slijedeći ciklus idemo (kuda ne znam hhh) ako je sve ok u poslupak (valjda)....i ako bude stimulirani, 3 dc kreću inekcije (recimo)- da li 5 dc već folikulometrija? Pošto mi je O cca 11-12 dc brzo se to kod mene "razvija", da otprikile znam da li "selim" u ZG i uzimam GO ili ostajem home i putujem....

----------


## žužy

Ne rade im danas tel...nadam se da budu sutra proradili  :Undecided: 
*zelimo_bebu* ,i ja sam htjela znati svoje nalaze krvi pa sam poslala mail sa adresom i poslali su mi sve krvne nalaze doma.
A možeš i nazvati šalter na 2. katu (ako ne možeš doći osobno) i zatražiti,trebali bi ti poslati.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Žužy*...misliš da bi poslali mailom? Iako su svježi i rečeno mi da će biti u kartonu na moj 3 dc? Ako ti nije problem šibni mi u PP na koji mail da se obratim...hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

žužy jel mozes i meni na pp dati mail na koji si pisala za nalaze. meni su rekli inace samo osobno i postom

----------


## žužy

Curke,mailom sam im poslala upit i adresu,a nalaze su mi poslali na kućnu adresu,poštom.

----------


## nonek

ma znam da se treba najaviti...nismo mi novi gore, nažalost...
ali eto specifične situacije...ne rade telefoni...dobiješ petak ili subotu itd...
nadam se da bude sve ok za sljedeći ciklus...




> Nonek...super da si bila brzo gotova, a cista iššššššš - brzo će proći mjesec dana....
> Uglavnom se uvijek treba zvati i najaviti jer vas ubace u komp za određeni dan i imaju prgled tko je tamo tko nije....tako se i one lakše mogu organizirati...istina, ja sam isto bila zadnji put bez najave ali telefoni nisu radili i uzeli su me 3 dc...
> 
> Pitanje za znalce (Bubi znaš da je ovo za tebe ): Da li ikako mogu doći do infoa o svojim nalazima krvi prije slijedećeg pregleda? Nešto mi je DR promrmljala da slijedeći ciklus idemo (kuda ne znam hhh) ako je sve ok u poslupak (valjda)....i ako bude stimulirani, 3 dc kreću inekcije (recimo)- da li 5 dc već folikulometrija? Pošto mi je O cca 11-12 dc brzo se to kod mene "razvija", da otprikile znam da li "selim" u ZG i uzimam GO ili ostajem home i putujem....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I ja sam se zadnji put "prošvercala" bez najave jer sam M dobila poslije 16 h, a drugi dan nisu radili...tako da sam se pojavila sa uputnicom i imala opravdani razlog...i došla na red brže nego ikada  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

u koje vrijeme je najbolje zvati doktoricu

----------


## zelimo_bebu

ne znam za doktoricu, ali sestre ja zovem dok ne dobijem  :Smile:  ...oko 13 h najbolje....

----------


## nova21

sestre sam ja dobila ali moram doktoricu zvat, pa se ne javlja

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Dobila sam nalaze sa VV....i šokirana sam....MM mi iščitao dio i po svemu mi je štitnjača u banani...TSH mi bio oko 2, sad je okruglo 1, a antiTPO bio (po mojoj matičnoj bolnici) 250 - na VV 13000????????? Jel to mogguće?
AMH je 12,2 čini mi se, a ostalo nisam ni pitala kad mi je rekao za antiTPO.....ko zna hoće biti što od postupka u 3 mj...

----------


## bubekica

> sestre sam ja dobila ali moram doktoricu zvat, pa se ne javlja


Zovi na stari alebicev broj, ako se ne javi, zovi sestre i trazi doktoricu.

----------


## bubekica

> Dobila sam nalaze sa VV....i šokirana sam....MM mi iščitao dio i po svemu mi je štitnjača u banani...TSH mi bio oko 2, sad je okruglo 1, a antiTPO bio (po mojoj matičnoj bolnici) 250 - na VV 13000????????? Jel to mogguće?
> AMH je 12,2 čini mi se, a ostalo nisam ni pitala kad mi je rekao za antiTPO.....ko zna hoće biti što od postupka u 3 mj...


Jesi vec na euthytoxu?
Vise od toga u principu se ne moze napraviti...
I ovo je offtopic, ima tema o stitnjaci na potpomognutoj.

----------


## nevena

> Curke,mailom sam im poslala upit i adresu,a nalaze su mi poslali na kućnu adresu,poštom.


Žužy jel mi mozes molim te dati mail na koji si im pisala da ti posalju nalaze. I ja bi ih htjela ranije znati prije nego sto stigu u karton.




> Dobila sam nalaze sa VV....i šokirana sam....MM mi iščitao dio i po svemu mi je štitnjača u banani...TSH mi bio oko 2, sad je okruglo 1, a antiTPO bio (po mojoj matičnoj bolnici) 250 - na VV 13000????????? Jel to mogguće?
> AMH je 12,2 čini mi se, a ostalo nisam ni pitala kad mi je rekao za antiTPO.....ko zna hoće biti što od postupka u 3 mj...




Pa sta nije TSH 1 sasvim u redu. O tome se dosta pisalo sjecam se i znam da su cure rekle da nesmije biti previsok. Ali ostalo mi je u sjecanju da je 1 sasvim ok. E sad ovaj drugi parametar ne znam nista o njemu.
Bas mi je zao, ali ako ovaj drugi paramter nije bas krucijalan mozda mozes u postupak.

Nego, kako si saznala nalaze prije nego stignu u karton, jesi zvala ili otisla po njih i kada?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Off topic još samo mrvu - MM jadan od panike rekao krivo - nije antiTPO 13 tisuća nego 1300...i drugačije mjerenje nego kod nas u OŽBPŽ.
Moram vidjeti s nekim da mi usporedi jedan i drugi nalaz.....

----------


## mimadz

> Off topic još samo mrvu - MM jadan od panike rekao krivo - nije antiTPO 13 tisuća nego 1300...i drugačije mjerenje nego kod nas u OŽBPŽ.
> Moram vidjeti s nekim da mi usporedi jedan i drugi nalaz.....


off topic - na vv za postupak tempiraju tsh oko 1, ali je štetno zanemariti ft4 i ft3. ako su u pitanju protutijela (antiTPO, moja vrijednost je čak preko 7000) onda se radi o hashimotu i trebat će terapija, obavezno. ja sam takav slučaj... a za ivf postupak u pravilu takav nalaz ne smeta ako se daje terapija, a za protutijela se tijekom postupka daje decortin.

----------


## dana77

Večer svima. 
Prebačena doktorici i žena me očarala, baš je bila  :Love:  izvađena krv za hormone na VV, doma napraviti markere... i HSG  :Sad:  Može netko ukratko tko je to prošao?

----------


## miuta821

> sestre sam ja dobila ali moram doktoricu zvat, pa se ne javlja


Ja sam znala poslije12i 30 onda se vrati od pauze pa sretno

----------


## nova21

dobila sam doktoricu oko 3 sata

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Evo kako je kod mene.. imam hashimoto, t3 , t4 i tsh unutar granica, a antitijela preko 20 000, vec nekoliko puta bila na punkciji cista i ne uzimam nikakvu terapiju. Samo redovita kontrola svakih 12 mj, dr sam pitala dali nesto smeta za ostvariti trudnocu reko da ne.. za sada! !

----------


## Inesz

ne znam kakva je situacija sada oko uvida u medicinsku dokumentaciju i dobivanj kopije iste

ali evo linka na zakon o zaštiti prava pacijenata (za svaki slučaj)  :Smile: 

http://www.zakon.hr/z/255/Zakon-o-za...ava-pacijenata

Pravo na pristup medicinskoj dokumentaciji
Članak 23.
Pacijent ima pravo na pristup cjelokupnoj medicinskoj dokumentaciji koja se odnosi na dijagnostiku i liječenje njegove bolesti.
Pacijent ima pravo o svome trošku zahtijevati presliku medicinske dokumentacije iz stavka 1. ovoga članka.
Medicinska dokumentacija koja se uručuje pacijentu po završenom liječničkom pregledu, odnosno po završenom liječenju propisuje se posebnim zakonom kojim se uređuju vrste i sadržaj te način vođenja, čuvanja, prikupljanja i raspolaganja medicinskom dokumentacijom.

----------


## bubekica

*inesz* obzirom da ja mijenjam kliniku na oprostaju mi je dr. rekla da dodjem kad god hocu po bilosto iz kartona i da mogu dobiti na kopiranje.

----------


## antony34

I meni je doktorica rekla da si mogu po nalaze iz kartona doci kad mi pase da nije problem.

----------


## kudri

meni su čak i bez najave sve dali. super je tamo ona jedna sestra, stvarno je divna!

----------


## Inesz

odlično, za dobivene nalaze na uvid i za kopiranje.

ali, neka informacije o zakonu za zaštitu prava pacijenata i pravo na uvid u med. dok.

za svaki slučaj.

----------


## zdravka82

MM je u utorak nenajavljeno dosao po nalaze iz kartona i dobio ih je bez problema! Ima ona jedna divna sestra, plave kose, ona mu je dala nalaze!

----------


## ljube555

Pozzz.... Ima na forumu kojja cura kome nalaz markera bio pozitivan????? Jako sam zabrinuta zbog toga....

----------


## kudri

e,da ta, kratke plave kose. divna je... jedino zbog nje mi bilo žao otići!

----------


## kudri

ljube, ne znam i nemam iskustvo, ali držim fige da je sve ok.

----------


## bubekica

> Pozzz.... Ima na forumu kojja cura kome nalaz markera bio pozitivan????? Jako sam zabrinuta zbog toga....


Koji ti je pozitivan? Moguce je da je zbog cijepiva protiv hepatitisa.

----------


## antonija15

ljube555-nemoj se brinuti,tako sam i ja otvorila nalaz,još k tome bio petak navečer,kad ono pozitivno na hepatitis b,čitavu frku sam napravila,toliko sam jadna bila da sam svog ginekologa u 8 navečer zvala da ga pitam,na kraju se ispostavilo kako bubekica kaže da je od cjepiva protiv hepatitisa koje smo dobili dok smo bili djeca

----------


## Kadauna

jel moguće da se nalazi na Vuku dobivaju bez problema otkako je Alebić otišao?

----------


## bubekica

Meni se isto tako cini...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ljube555...jesi markere vadila u matičnoj bolnici? I ja sam pa sam požalila! Na Staru godinu MM i ja zorom išli u Fran Mihaljević jer sam imala pozitivan nalaz iz moje bolnice. Na svu sreću - test je na kraju bio negativan - pa mi objasnili da ponekad reagensi ne valjaju, pa da znaju reagirati na recimo povišena antitijela (što je u mom slučaju pozitivno) i svašta nešto...savjetovala bih ti da odeš ponoviti nalaze u Fran Mihaljević, da budeš sigurna....obična uputnica, ja se nisam naručivala, došla u 7 ujutro , bila prva na redu, nalazi za 5 dana bili gotovi (zvala ih i maltretirala dok mi nisu rekli)..

----------


## žužy

Mislite da Alebić nije dozvolio da se daju nalazi pacijentima?
Ja sam svoje dobila na početku svog dolaska na VV. Samo treba tražiti.

----------


## Kadauna

zuzy - rekla bih da si iznimka a ne pravilo da si dobivala svoje nalaze na Vuku, cure nisu mogle doći do svojih nalaza iz laba  na Vuku (ako si bio njihov i pacijent, za druge ne) bilo je groznih problema s tim.. 


Odgovor na šalteru je bio - u vašem su kartonu nalazi, ako vam doktor da, pitajte doktora. A doktor ne bi davao nalaze... Pisalo se i na forumu o tome.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ne znam za davanje nalaza od strane DR i sestara na humanoj, no ja sam dobila poštom kući krvne nalaze -kao pacijent humane, a zatražila ga mailom. Stiglo u roku 2 dana od napisanog emaila!!

----------


## marincezg

moram priznat da nalaze nisam niti trazila pri zavrsetku potp.oplod. ali kad malo bolje razmislim
sta ce im ti nalazi kad svaka od nas drukcije reagira na stimulaciju, sa cim ce ih usporediti???
samo im nepotrebno zauzima prostor ili mozda ne  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

marincezg,
moraju imati evidenciju lijecenja bivsih pacijentica. Npr marker i kg moraju ostati kod njih (svejedno original ili kopija).

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav ženske! Prije godinu dana bila sam kod dr.Alebića na konzultacijama i taman taj ciklus ostala trudna pa nisam uspjela sve saznati što me zanima. Jel u ivf u prirodnom ciklusu daje doktorica klomifen il se to već broji kao stimulacija? Koliko se dugo čeka na postupak? Hvala vam.

----------


## antony34

Krtica kpd njih se racuna prirodnjak ako ides sa klomicima i ne ceka se dugo.

----------


## Krtica

Hvala antony! Koliko dugo otprilike se čeka?  Jel još uvijek traže svoje nalaze hormona? Nisam iz Zg pa da znam kako planirati odlaske u Zg.

----------


## antony34

To ides prvi ciklus i onda ces cuti sta ce dr reci.

----------


## lela24

Meže mi neko reći dali u VV zahtjevaju da se smršavi prije postupka? Hvala unaprijed!!

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav ženske! Prije godinu dana bila sam kod dr.Alebića na konzultacijama i taman taj ciklus ostala trudna pa nisam uspjela sve saznati što me zanima. Jel u ivf u prirodnom ciklusu daje doktorica klomifen il se to već broji kao stimulacija? Koliko se dugo čeka na postupak? Hvala vam.


Ako imas sve nalaze sto treba onda ne cekas ja dam cekala nalaze dugo.sretno

----------


## tinika2

lela24, nedavno sam bila na prvom razgovoru na VV i doktorica mi je naglasila da po novom u postupak ne primaju žene koje imaju BMI iznad 28,ja imam 40,ali ipak mi je dala da napravim pretrage i naravno usput da smršavim......

----------


## lela24

tinika2 hvala ti na odgovoru! Ja idem u Petrovu imam višak muških hormona i pcos. prije godinu dana sam krenula na postupak al me je odbilo zbog kilaže i morala sam obaviti još dodatne pretrage...na tim pretragama otkrijem da imam šećer...moj bmi bio je 36.4 a sad je 30.4 al moram doći do 27 jer do tada ništa od postupka pa me zanimalo kako je u vv

----------


## Inesz

tinika,

slušaj doktoricu. :Smile:  koliko kg moraš smršaviti i u kojem roku?  sretno!

evo teme:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/82638-I...+tjelesne+mase

----------


## orhideja.

> Meže mi neko reći dali u VV zahtjevaju da se smršavi prije postupka? Hvala unaprijed!!


prije sam u postupke išla s preko 32bmi, (jednom su me odbili i savjetovali smanjenje tt) trenutno mi je 29 i nitko mi nije ništa komentirao (u postupku sam)
moj savjet je pokušaj-ne zbog uspijeha u postupku, nego zbog izdržavanja trudnoće

----------


## lela24

Moj je sada 30.4

----------


## Krtica

> Ako imas sve nalaze sto treba onda ne cekas ja dam cekala nalaze dugo.sretno


Nemam nalaze nažalost. Koliko se mogu dugo čekati nalazi? Imam sve napismeno što moram napraviti još kad sam bila kod Alebića. Jel se treba naručiti za dolazak vađenja krvi i muž za sgram?

----------


## Bananka

Krtica, pretpostavljam da moras nalaze vaditi za hormone 3-5dc i da zelis u sklopu toga na konzultacije/pregled kod dr.?
Tada zoves 1.dc sestre (012353907) i one te zabiljeze za konzultacije i/ili pregled kod doktorice.
Osim ako zelis samo vaditi hormone (bez dolaska kod dr) tada sam ja isto samo nazvala sestre 1dc. i one su mi rekle da dodjem 3-5dc i one su mi upisale u komp.za vadjenje.hormona,ja otisla pred sobu 403 i obavila svoje. U sobi 403 kod vadjenja krvi sam zamolila da mi nalaz salju doma i trajalo je 2-3tjedna. 
Tm moze spermiogram raditi bilo kad, jedino nisam sigurna da li i on treba uputnicu?

Najbolje nazovi sestre na gore navedeni broj i objasni im sto trebas i one ce ti reci koje uputnice su vam potrebne.
Ja sestre dobijem obicno oko 7:30h na telefon.

----------


## miuta821

Da treba uputnicu za spermiogram od dok opce prakse.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Krtica*...i da imaš nalaze iz Osijeka, ne bi ti vrijedili na VV (osim markera, briseva i papa testa) - to si obavi odmah kod kuće jer nisu vezani uz dc!
Da li si upisana kao pacijent dr A (tada kad si bila) ili si samo bila na konzultacijama kod njega? Ja sam bila na konzultacijama kod njega prije 6 g (to sam napomenula sestrama) pa su mi rekle da krećem kao novi pacijent doktorice i sve ide od početka.
Zato: zovi 1 dc, reci da želiš kod dr J i da ideš na konzultacije. Na tim konzult ćeš od Dr dobiti sve naputke pismene što i kako dalje trebaš napraviti od nalaza. Raditi ćeš hormone, a TM spermiogram na VV - reći će ti sestre koja oznaka uputnica..

----------


## tinika2

> tinika,
> 
> slušaj doktoricu. koliko kg moraš smršaviti i u kojem roku?  sretno!
> 
> evo teme:
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/82638-I...+tjelesne+mase


Inesz, nije mi konkretno rekla koliko moram,aliiiiii po ovom izračunu barem 20-30 kg  :Shock: , nije ni rokove spominjala,a s obzirom da imam 39 godina mislim da jako brzo,ako ne već prije mjesec dana :Laughing:  . Iako sam bila već na dva postupka u Osijeku(i tamo nisu radili problem oko kila,znam,znam nije dobro imati viška),relativno sam dobro odreagirala, ali nažalost ništa. A ja i ne papanje  :Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  nismo baš na ti......

----------


## Inesz

Tinika2

imate li vi problem sa spermiogramom?

budući da si 39-godišnjakinja  :Smile: , da ne zagušujemo ovu temu, možeš nam na ovoj temi:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83226-3...02#post2742002

pisati o svojim dosadašnjim postupcima i rekacijama,  a i o ostalome  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure,  ako se ne varam, povremeno sam znala pročitati da se uz stimulaciju na VV dobiju i neke vaginalete? Ako sam pogriješila - mea culpa ....

----------


## bubekica

> Cure,  ako se ne varam, povremeno sam znala pročitati da se uz stimulaciju na VV dobiju i neke vaginalete? Ako sam pogriješila - mea culpa ....


odmah po zavrsetku menstruacije kreces s vaginaletama natrij tetraborata, prije spavanja, 1 dnevno, ima ih za kupiti samo u ljekarni na vv. sluze za dezinfekciju rodnice...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

OOo hvala...onda nisam polupala lončiće... :Smile:  ...ja cuclala antibiotike pa sam sad na drotenoj , ako me razumijete...nadam se da će proći jer mi uskoro 1 dc...

----------


## marincezg

> marincezg,
> moraju imati evidenciju lijecenja bivsih pacijentica. Npr marker i kg moraju ostati kod njih (svejedno original ili kopija).


hvala na odgovoru  :Shy kiss: 
a kaj nemogu to sve pohraniti u komp.....
eh da i ne sjecam se da sam morala reci koliko imam kg 
ili sam mozda zaboravila   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Mene su pitali za kile, sjecam se o sestrinog komentara da me skoro mora strpat u one s viskom, a da ovak nikad ne bi rekla.
Imaju oni to u kompu, al za ovo moraju imat fiz dokaz, zakonski  :Wink:

----------


## Bananka

Da li se za vađenje krv za hormone 3-5dc mogu samo pojaviti u pon.i predati uputnicu kod sestata na gin. ili da ih sutra nazovem i najavim? Molim savjet  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da je svejedno, al bolje nazvati  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure,
da li je itko dobio DR na telefon u zadnje vrijeme ??? Zovem već 5 dana, više ne znam u koje doba bih zvala...na 23 53 906 ....

----------


## bubekica

> Cure,
> da li je itko dobio DR na telefon u zadnje vrijeme ??? Zovem već 5 dana, više ne znam u koje doba bih zvala...na 23 53 906 ....


nazovi sestre pa ce te prespojiti...

----------


## žužy

> Cure,
> da li je itko dobio DR na telefon u zadnje vrijeme ??? Zovem već 5 dana, više ne znam u koje doba bih zvala...na 23 53 906 ....


Probaj oko 15h,u to vrijeme je ona zvala mene,a i neko je tu več bil napisal da ju je dobio u to vrijeme.
Vjerojatno je prije zauzeta,pa se ne javlja dok sve ne riješi..

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Napokon danas poslije 15 h dobila DR  :Smile: 
Zajedno prešli nalaze i kaže da po svemu sudeći (ako ne bude cista) krećemo!!! Dobiti ću kortikosteroide za antitijela i staaart  :Very Happy: 
Sad čekam nedjelju, M , pa idući tjedan po boc boc!!! 
Planiram se isti dan naručiti u Polikliniku Leptir da mi pogledaju nalaze i čujem trebam li terapiju ili ne.

----------


## miuta821

Sretno zelimo_bebu.i ja cekam ove dane da dode meng.pa da idem u vv

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala... 
Evo nove zavrzlame  :Smile:  ..dobila M danas , dan ranije, pa se ne mogu naruciti, nemam uputnicu...aaaauf..
Idem u pon svakako na VV, u 7 ujutro sam kod svog doca po uputnicu, 2 h do Zg, a sestre nece valjda praviti problem oko narudzbe... za tada trebam uputnicu A??? Koju? 
Ukoliko krenem sa postupkom i dobijem lijekove, jesam opet za 2 dana na UZV (srijeda) do 9:30 - ili u onim terminima poslije sale? 
Kombiniram si radi posla...a imam 2 h do Zg i toliko nazad....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I koju ste oznaku tj. Sifru dobile za bolovanje?

----------


## kitty

zelimo_bebu, uputnica za postupak ti treba biti D1.
Ne vjerujem da će ti odmah za 2 dana biti folikulometrija. Meni kao pcosovki bi prva bila obično za 3 dana, a regularno obično naručuju tek za 5 dana ako se ne varam.

----------


## bubekica

Uputnica za postupak je d1, prva fm u stimulaciji je 7/8dc...

----------


## katarinak

bok cure ja sam nova na forumu i isto pacijent doktorice na vv dal ima koja od vas da je imala et 2.3 pa da ubijemo ovo vrijeme do bete

----------


## Bananka

> I koju ste oznaku tj. Sifru dobile za bolovanje?


Postoji tema IVF i bolovanje, na kojoj sam jos prije stavila sifre bolovanja:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/14090-I...=bolovanje+mpo

----------


## katarinak

evo i mene nova na forumu iako vas često pratim pa da vam se konačno pridružim i podjelim s vama svoje iskustvo
ja sam nestrpljiva čekalica bete koja bi trebala biti 16.3.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Šta da onda tražim DR za sutra, kad ne znam dali krećem ili ne u postupak?  Ili se može naknadno donijeti? Da ja za sutra tražim uputnicu za pregled? Kad je sve na brzak i nemam kako pitati sestre -a krećem za ZG prije nego krenu raditi....ne mogu baš doći bez ikakve uputnice....

----------


## bubekica

trazi uputnicu za postupak, nemoj se zacoprat.
ak slucajno ne krenes u postupak (puj-puj) postom ces im poslat za pregled.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

OK...onda D1 pa kak bu bu  :Smile:  A pošto mi zadnja 2x O tj. punkcija bila 11 dc, moram i to DR J napomenuti da ne fulamo sve skupa (iako znam da ona pazi, ali ja sam ziheraš)....sva sam se uzj......   uuuuuuu....kreće lagana nervoza....

----------


## bubekica

kad je tebi prirodno ovulacija nema bas nikakve veze sa stimuliranim ciklusom.
ne brini i probaj malo ohladiti glavu  :Kiss:

----------


## nonek

ja sam prošli put došla s uputnicom D1 i ne idemo u postupak, nju je zadržala i meni dale internu D1 uputnicu koju ćemo koristit sljedeći postupak




> OK...onda D1 pa kak bu bu  A pošto mi zadnja 2x O tj. punkcija bila 11 dc, moram i to DR J napomenuti da ne fulamo sve skupa (iako znam da ona pazi, ali ja sam ziheraš)....sva sam se uzj......   uuuuuuu....kreće lagana nervoza....

----------


## zdravka82

zelimo bebu javi kako je prosao pregled, kreces li u postupak?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Javljam se sa terena hhh...sjedim i cekam...mala pauza bila i sad krecu pregledi...ponijela sam D1 - kontr.pregled jer nismo znali ginic i ja sto napisati...ovaj put sam popila kavu pa mogu i do 15 h cekati...drzte palce da krenem...
Bubekice...kad sam ti ja ziheras pa sve moram org.na vrijeme...a uvijek me vikend uhvati nespremnu... :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

inace se pise mpo postupak...
pregledi su a1 i a2...

----------


## nonek

meni uvijek napiše MPO + pregled  :Smile:  




> inace se pise mpo postupak...
> pregledi su a1 i a2...

----------


## bubekica

to je zapravo najbolje rjesenje  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ako ne valja, donesem kako treba i ok...valjda ce moci tako...

----------


## nonek

tako je...i ja sam bez brige




> to je zapravo najbolje rjesenje

----------


## bubekica

*zelimo_bebu* jesi obavila?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ola komadi....
Puregon pen, 150 IU , Decortin 10 mg 1X1, vagin. i u subotu prva fm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jaaako sam sretna što sam krenula...bocula se sama , sestra J-prekrasna hvala joj - i super....

----------


## zdravka82

Super draga! Sretno, nadam se da ce ovaj put biti dobitan!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala....držim te za riječ... :Kiss:  ...ma Pen super....bolje nego mućkanja...a sad što se tiče stimulacije-pojma nemam..o Puregonu nisam čitala pa pojma nemam, a možda i bolje....odusvijek me bilo strah samo HS, a ostalo kako bude....

----------


## tarajan

Pozz.cure....beta 1602????prije tocno 2tj.bio transver ....malo sam zbunjola kao i tete u labu kad sam im ispricala

----------


## malena19

> Pozz.cure....beta 1602????prije tocno 2tj.bio transver ....malo sam zbunjola kao i tete u labu kad sam im ispricala


cestitam!!!
a zasto si zbunjena?  :Smile:  pa to je normalna beta... ja imala transfer 22.12 i beta tocno 2tj kasnije (5.1) bila 1794.. i eto me sad sa srcekom ispod mojeg  :Smile: 

bit ce sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## tarajan

Hvala,malo mi je to nekak visoka beta,al malo me umirio i dr Alebic(divan dr.)...vise nisam njegov pacijent al ipak mi se sinoc javio
Cestitam i ja tebi malena i neka nam budu skolske

----------


## bubekica

*tarajan* cestitam!
beta je odlicna!
kakvi embriji su vraceni?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> *tarajan* cestitam!
> beta je odlicna!


Potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drugi Puregon "utrpan  :Smile:  Sutra malo manje "kosine", mislim da sam prekosila Pen danas....hhhh...šef mi poželio sreću pa sam u šoku  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Samo da javim u cetvrtak idem na vv.ide jos neko?

----------


## nonek

Čestitke i od mene  :Very Happy: 




> Hvala,malo mi je to nekak visoka beta,al malo me umirio i dr Alebic(divan dr.)...vise nisam njegov pacijent al ipak mi se sinoc javio
> Cestitam i ja tebi malena i neka nam budu skolske

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Miuta.*..baš mi žao, ja sam u subotu rano ujutro gore :/
BTW. moja M, koja traje 5 dana, jučer sa prvim Puregonom - stala! Danas ništa....jel to ok?

----------


## tarajan

Bubekica,2 8-stanicna...20.2 bila punkcija,a23et

----------


## miuta821

Ma samo nek nam sve uspije nema veze za drugo sretnooo!!!

----------


## miuta821

> Ma samo nek nam sve uspije nema veze za drugo sretnooo!!!


Zelim_bebu

----------


## ljube555

pozzz.cure!!!! eto dobila sam nalaz iz zagreba za hepatit... i neg.... nadam se da je to to od nalaza i iduci ciklus krecimo u postupak....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ljube ....super  :Smile: 
Miuta..... :Kiss: 
Danas sam se bocnula super...jučer sam se mrvu "prekoso" pa mi malo poplavilo...nekako sam ko pijana od stimulacije...smušena  :Smile:

----------


## tulipan83

pozdrav svima!!!
FET bio 28.2, 2 embrija ( 5dnevni). !Beta u petak!! Nervoza raste i raste!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Tulipan...jesi radila test koji??   Držim palce za petak  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Tulipan, drzim palce za petak...  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Tulipan83 sretno !

----------


## tulipan83

Hvala! Nisam radila test a ni neću...nestrpljivo čekam betu, m još nema, 2 dana kasni...

----------


## miuta821

Evo da javim ja se pikam menopur pa midlim da sam dobro kuzila 2 praha 1 ampul

----------


## bubekica

super!
da, da, moze 2 praha u 1 tekucinu. sretno s pikanjem.

mali podsjetnik: novosti u vezi postupka javljajte na odbrojavanje kako bih vas mogla staviti na listu...

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85920-O...66#post2747566

----------


## miuta821

Ok hvala

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Miuta* super....kad ti 1 fm?

----------


## miuta821

> *Miuta* super....kad ti 1 fm?


U utorak.do sad sam sve kuzila ali vise nista :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Miuta...odlično...samo neka se pokrenulo  :Smile: 
Meni sutra 1 fm pa ćemo vidjeti ima li što...osjetim malo jajnike, ali vrlo malo..pa me nekako frka ...inače u prirodnom imam 1 JS, pa nek još bude 5-6 biti će superičak  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure,
subotom budu fm, punkcije i ET? Nema konzultacija i pregleda? Sestra mi rekla da dođem u 7:30...valjda opet neću čekati čitavu vječnost  :Smile:  - pitam radi putovanja..

----------


## tulipan83

Beta 373!!!!!! 
u ponedjeljak druga beta.

----------


## tulipan83

> Cure,
> subotom budu fm, punkcije i ET? Nema konzultacija i pregleda? Sestra mi rekla da dođem u 7:30...valjda opet neću čekati čitavu vječnost  - pitam radi putovanja..


nećeš čekati cijelu vječnost. ak imas otvorenu listu do 9h si sigurno gotova, ako ne i prije

----------


## zdravka82

Tulipan83, odlična beta!! Vibram za dupliranje!  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

...iii vrijeme je za otvaranje nove teme!
Ključ i nastavak *OVDJE*

----------

